# Sticky  Attn: String Makers Part 2



## hitman846

I'll keep the old thread available, this new one will help speed things up for you Guys.


----------



## lunghit

Looking for Bowtech Reign 7 string specs. Thanks


----------



## foudarme

lunghit said:


> Looking for Bowtech Reign 7 string specs. Thanks


Me too !


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for 2016 PSE Beast string specs. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foudarme

please reign 7 string lengthes and species ukey:


----------



## mattafliving

PSE Beast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrace bulls

So I am still working on my first set of strings. I swapped cams on my nitrum 30. Went from #3 to #2 cams. Rebuilt strings. Have gotten good advice that Hoyt usually has specs long for buss cable as I have a lot of twists in it. Asked if it was ok to build shorter buss cable and was told alot of guys do that. Decided to pull cable off bow and measure it where I have it set now. I measured and it is an inch shorter than specs. My question is does that seem out of order?. Seems a little much to me but I am within 3/16 of ata and my brace height is 1/8 long. I had talked to Hoyt about poundage drop and was told about 3 pounds at most and right now I am at 67 pounds on 70 pound limbs. So should I build out an inch short or maybe not that much and keep dinking with the control cable to help little. I know my control cable is running a little longer now as I took twists out while trying to set up. Thanks


----------



## skullerud

Anyone have the PDFs with PSE string and cable charts from PSE with all their 2015 and 2016 bows? 
I was Lucky enough to get those from a fellow ATer in 2015, covering 2011 to 2014, and would like the 2015 and 2016 as I have a few orders for bowmadness 30 2015, Xpression 2016 and Xpression 3D 2016.

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

skullerud said:


> Anyone have the PDFs with PSE string and cable charts from PSE with all their 2015 and 2016 bows?
> I was Lucky enough to get those from a fellow ATer in 2015, covering 2011 to 2014, and would like the 2015 and 2016 as I have a few orders for bowmadness 30 2015, Xpression 2016 and Xpression 3D 2016.
> 
> Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


Just call PSE and let them know the specs you need. They will email them right over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

mattafliving said:


> Just call PSE and let them know the specs you need. They will email them right over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx mate!

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

My hearingloss and transatlantic phonelines was not a good match. Had to hang up without getting anything. Why dosent PSE have a emailadress for support? 

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

I have a request for a old(ish) bit Nice bow.
Alpine silverado sabre/pro competition 08/09, anyone?

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## Terrace bulls

Being new to string building I have a bunch of questions. One question I have is this. After layout of string the formula calls to serve loop ends and then stretch at 300# for twenty minutes to equalize the string. I was wondering if you should serve just the tag end side loosely and leave other end unserved till after equalizing so the strands can move easier


----------



## lunghit

Terrace bulls said:


> Being new to string building I have a bunch of questions. One question I have is this. After layout of string the formula calls to serve loop ends and then stretch at 300# for twenty minutes to equalize the string. I was wondering if you should serve just the tag end side loosely and leave other end unserved till after equalizing so the strands can move easier


Here is a great thread to ask all your string building questions. This is for string specs only. Good luck
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## Terrace bulls

Ok thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Pansch360

Hello everyone. Im looking for serving specs for a Bowtech BTX-31 and a Prime Rize. Thanks for the help


----------



## xyphophore

Pansch360 said:


> Hello everyone. Im looking for serving specs for a Bowtech BTX-31 and a Prime Rize. Thanks for the help


Hi,

BOWTECH BTX-31

St : 64 1/4
0 - 22 1/2 ... 25 1/8 - 27 1/8 ... 30 3/4 - 34 1/4 ... 22 1/2 - 0

2 x BC : 34 9/16
>7 - 8 1/2 ... 12 - 18 3/4 ... 10 - 0

Speed-nocks :
Top + BTM : [email protected] 3/4 ....... [email protected] 7/8


----------



## xyphophore

Hello 
I'm looking fot these serving specs :

Martin Phantom II w/ Tru Arc cams
String : 58 3/4
Buss : 38 1/4
Control : 39 1/4"

Thx in advance !


----------



## mattafliving

Pansch360 said:


> Hello everyone. Im looking for serving specs for a Bowtech BTX-31 and a Prime Rize. Thanks for the help














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pansch360

Thank you for the reply Xyphophore. Would those speed nock locations change much if im using Fury? My plan was to clamp one on each end of the string and shoot through a chrono and go from there. But this should give a good place to start. 

Mattafliving thanks for the sheet on the prime. Is there a spec on the string that runs in the cams? Im assuming the spec for the string is the center portion of the string. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Stattner

Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 #3 


s-61.5
c-37.88
b-36
s- [0-20.25][23-25.5][29.25-33.25][20.25-0]
c- [0-5.25][21.5-0]
b- >[7.25-16.5] [11-0]


----------



## mattafliving

Pansch360 said:


> Mattafliving thanks for the sheet on the prime. Is there a spec on the string that runs in the cams? Im assuming the spec for the string is the center portion of the string. Thanks again for the help


That would be the yokes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

ok, looking for an oddball. Customer has a Martin Lynx.....with a regular string, not the the anchor type. label is worn off so he doesn't not have the string length. any ideas out there? he thought the string length was about 63" - let me know what you think he may have. all help appreciated!!


----------



## Stattner

Prevail 37 SVX #3
s-58.75
c-41.38
b-39
s-[0-15.5][25.75-31.375][15.5-0]\
c-[0-11][5.75-0]
b-[0-11][7-9]<


----------



## skullerud

Serving specs for Alpine silverado sabre, anyone? 
The 08/09 model?

Str 57.75"
Buss 31.5" + yoke.

Really, really need this!


Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## foudarme

ok, if nobody has the serving species, could someone gives to me at last the strings lengthes of the reign 7 writen on the sticker please...mine arrives in a few days and I would like to have finish at least the lengthes before..I will serve and post the lengthes once mine will at home !


----------



## Pansch360

Reign 7 string length is 62 1/8 and the yoke cable is 35 3/16. Im also looking for serving lengths on this bow.


----------



## williamsnoutfit

Hoyt Prevail 37 x3 #2 cam serving locations anyone??? please


----------



## foudarme

Pansch360 said:


> Reign 7 string length is 62 1/8 and the yoke cable is 35 3/16. Im also looking for serving lengths on this bow.


thanks a lot !


----------



## lunghit

Pansch360 said:


> Reign 7 string length is 62 1/8 and the yoke cable is 35 3/16. Im also looking for serving lengths on this bow.


Thanks!!


----------



## fasteddie2488

ANyone have the 2017 Fantaic 3.0 LD serving specs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have the new Bowtech Reign 6 lengths and serve layouts to share?
Thanks in advance, we appreciate it greatly!


----------



## hunter .b

Anyone have serving specs for 2017 bowmadness epix???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pansch360

Looking for string length and serving specs for a Mathews z2.


----------



## wisdoll22

Pansch360 said:


> Looking for string length and serving specs for a Mathews z2.


String 86 7/8
0----24 1/2-----27 1/4-----31 1/4-----39 1/2-----73 1/4------10----0

split buss 32 1/2
0----9 1/2----------17------6 1/4<


----------



## hunter .b

hunter .b said:


> Anyone have serving specs for 2017 bowmadness epix???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still needing this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytjosh

Hey guys, Does anyone have string and serving lengths for a Pro Defiant 34 #1 cam. Thank you


----------



## Nyny

Serving specs for Hoyt powermax 2017 with number 3 cam.

Thanks!


----------



## we12345

Could someone please confirm the specifications for a *Halon X*. I found two different versions in the previous thread
and Mathews did not answer my email concerning the correct length.

Which one is correct?
Version 1
string 61 5/8
cables 27 7/8 
yokes 13.0

Version 2
string 60
cables 32 7/8 
yokes 13


----------



## wisdoll22

we12345 said:


> Could someone please confirm the specifications for a *Halon X*. I found two different versions in the previous thread
> and Mathews did not answer my email concerning the correct length.
> 
> Which one is correct?
> Version 1
> string 61 5/8
> cables 27 7/8
> yokes 13.0
> 
> Version 2
> string 60
> cables 32 7/8
> yokes 13


 the Halon X 2017 - those are string 61 5/8 cable 27 7/8 yoke 13


----------



## wisdoll22

we12345 said:


> Could someone please confirm the specifications for a *Halon X*. I found two different versions in the previous thread
> and Mathews did not answer my email concerning the correct length.
> 
> Which one is correct?
> Version 1
> string 61 5/8
> cables 27 7/8
> yokes 13.0
> 
> Version 2
> string 60
> cables 32 7/8
> yokes 13


sorry, looking at halon 6....the 2017 Halon X is: string 61 7/8 cable 34 1/2 yoke 13


----------



## we12345

is there a difference between the 2016 and the 2017 Halon X?


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have the new Bowtech Reign 6 lengths and serve layouts to share?
> Thanks in advance, we appreciate it greatly!


Anyone have this one or Reign 7 yet?


----------



## Nyny

Hoyt pro defiant turbo number 1 cam.

Thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a MARTIN PROWLER string 88 cable 36.....asap


----------



## pman

*Bear Apprentice 3 string set 
*
Looking for strand count for this bow's harness components. I'm building a set for a young kid at our club but do not have his bow in my possession and have no way of contacting him... I'll be using 452X as that is what I have on board. Serving specs would be needed also.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Etheis

Does anyone have serving specs for a hoyt pro defiant 30 #3 cam? Thank you in advance


----------



## Pansch360

Looking for serving specs for a hoyt spyder 30 with the 3.2 cam. Thanks all

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Looking for New Breed GX2 specs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TN ARCHER

mattafliving said:


> PSE Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could you repost this or pm it to me? The DIM's for some of the string specs may have gotten cut off at the top...
Thanks!


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

enyone can help me with the *2017 Halon X Comp* serving specs and speed-nocks location please ?

ST 61.88 
CC 34.50
YOKE 13.00


----------



## Pansch360

Pansch360 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a hoyt spyder 30 with the 3.2 cam. Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


Any body? 
String: 56
Buss: 32.38
Control: 34.75

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xyphophore

Pansch360 said:


> Any body?
> String: 56
> Buss: 32.38
> Control: 34.75
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


HOYT Spyder 30 Cam RKT #3.2

String : 56.00
0 - 19 / 20.75 - 23 / 26.75 - 30.75 / 19

BC : 32.38
0 - 9 / 17.75 - 23.75 <

CC : 34.75
0 - 6 / 19 - 0

Speed-nocks
Top : [email protected]
Btm : [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Pansch360

xyphophore said:


> HOYT Spyder 30 Cam RKT #3.2
> 
> String : 56.00
> 0 - 19 / 20.75 - 23 / 26.75 - 30.75 / 19
> 
> BC : 32.38
> 0 - 9 / 17.75 - 23.75 <
> 
> CC : 34.75
> 0 - 6 / 19 - 0
> 
> Speed-nocks
> Top : [email protected]
> Btm : [email protected] [email protected]


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Ross CR331 String 89 1/8 and cable 32 1/2


----------



## Heine

High Country Archery Eliminator With Hatchet Cams

Please Help!


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for specs on a prevail 37 x3 cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a Ross CR331 String 89 1/8 and cable 32 1/2


anyone????


----------



## wisdoll22

I guess none of the string makers made it here from the original site


----------



## Jabr357

Does any one have the specs for a 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 #2.1 Cam?

Str. =58.00
CC =38.25
BC =36.00

Thanks


----------



## pman

Ttt.


pman said:


> *Bear Apprentice 3 string set
> *
> Looking for strand count for this bow's harness components. I'm building a set for a young kid at our club but do not have his bow in my possession and have no way of contacting him... I'll be using 452X as that is what I have on board. Serving specs would be needed also.
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## wisdoll22

pman said:


> Ttt.


Bear Apprentice 3 str.48 3/8 buss cables 28.5
0...13...17.25-19.25...23-27...13...0
>...7..................7...0 cam end x2 

we use 16 strands


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for the strings specs on fanatic 2.0 Short draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattner

PSE Carbon Air 34 ECS
String-61.625
Cables-31.63
Yolks-15.75
String-[0-19.75][29-33][36.75-39.375][19.75-0]
Cables-(Longer end loop side)[0-3][9.5-0]
Yolks-[0-5.5][5.5-0]


----------



## wisdoll22

mattafliving said:


> Looking for the strings specs on fanatic 2.0 Short draw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats your string length? I have a few different specs on this one.


----------



## mattafliving

wisdoll22 said:


> whats your string length? I have a few different specs on this one.


String- 56 1/6
Busses- 40 13/32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

mattafliving said:


> String
> 
> String 56 1/16
> 0-14 30 1/2-26 1/2 23 5/8-21 3/8 14/5-0
> 
> Buss: 40 11/32
> >-7 1/4-9 1/4 25-17 9 1/2-0


----------



## mattafliving

wisdoll22 said:


> mattafliving said:
> 
> 
> 
> String
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## pman

Thank you.


wisdoll22 said:


> Bear Apprentice 3 str.48 3/8 buss cables 28.5
> 0...13...17.25-19.25...23-27...13...0
> >...7..................7...0 cam end x2
> 
> we use 16 strands


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for an Elite Victory 39.....anyone out there have them?


----------



## RHardesty

Looking for speed nock locations for 2017 Defiant Pro 30 DFX 3 cam. String 57.63 bc 32.50 CC 34.38.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for string and speed nock specs on 2015 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite #1 Cam. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

PSE Drive 2014 need lengths and servings...speed nocks if possible


----------



## fasteddie2488

PSE Brute Force Lite for the records. Not the Cable lengths were off a very little bit from what PSE listed on their site. We measured a set straight off a brand new bow on the jig to get the specs.

String: 57 1/8 (Listed and Measured)
0*****20--22 1/2**25---27 1/2***31 1/2---20*****0

Buss Cable: 31 1/2(Listed) 31 3/8 (Measured)
>7**9----------9*****0

Control Cable: 36 11/16(Listed) 36 5/8(Measured)
0****12--------6 1/2**0

Speed Nocks: top and bottom are the same. 
[email protected] 15 3/4
[email protected] 16 7/8
[email protected] 18 1/8
[email protected] 19 1/4


----------



## Hauges Archery

I will join the group who are looking for serving specs for the new Mathews Halon X competition.
I have string and cable lengths but need placement and lengths of servings.
Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Hoytjosh

Hey guys, I can't find serving specs for a Hoyt Pro Defiant #1cam. Does anyone have them out there?? I just need the serving locations for the string. Thank you


----------



## Jabr357

Jabr357 said:


> Does any one have the specs for a 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 #2.1 Cam?
> 
> Str. =58.00
> CC =38.25
> BC =36.00
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> PSE Drive 2014 need lengths and servings...speed nocks if possible


correction: PSE Drive LT 2014 need lengths and servings if anyone can help out


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Athen's Ace Anyone?


----------



## demontang

Here you go.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have string and cable lengths and serving dimensions for a Ten Point Stealth FX4 ?


----------



## Gerd

Looking for correct yoke cable length for Conquest C4, official specs 43 5/8" is too long. Cam timing is wrong with 43 5/8. 43 3/8 maybe?


----------



## Hoyt slayer

Needing specs for a 13 Hoyt spyder 30 with the #1 cams seen it asked several times with no answers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Hi!
Anyone have specs for a 2017 pse vendetta vx please?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for strings specs on a Hoyt Prevail #2 X3 cams? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Hi!
> Anyone have specs for a 2017 pse vendetta vx please?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Nobody?
Especially for the speed nocks, string lenghts are the same as 2015 bowmadness 34.

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

apexpraedator said:


> Nobody?
> Especially for the speed nocks, string lenghts are the same as 2015 bowmadness 34.
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Call PSE and ask for them. They have great customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Mathews Helim serving specs needed. Found them here but can't open file. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

poobear said:


> Mathews Helim serving specs needed. Found them here but can't open file. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Heli-M
> String 88
> 0-10.5 73.5-40 31.5-27.5 21-0
> 
> split buss 32 3/4
> 0-9.5 15.5-26.5<


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for string specs on a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 and a Hoyt prevail SVX #4 Cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilligaf

looking for specs for Halon 32-6, anyone please


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have specs for the Darton DS 4800


----------



## GTOJoe

Vicxen


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhollar

I need string and cable specs including serving specs for Hoyt Carbon Defiant #2 DFX cam

Thanks


----------



## mattafliving

Look for serving specs and speed nock locations of Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 #3 cam. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pansch360

Looking for serving specs for a Reign 7. Thanks gents

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Pansch360 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Reign 7. Thanks gents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings specs for a APA Mamba MX2 string: 53 3/4 and cable: 33 3/4


----------



## Johntstring

Looking for serving specs for a Bear whitetail quest, string 93 buss 38.5 Thanks for any help


----------



## olddude

mattafliving said:


> Look for serving specs and speed nock locations of Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 #3 cam. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got these if you still need them. str.61.25 buss 36 1/8 con. 38
0...20...23 1/8-25 5/8...29 3/8-33 3/8...20...0
sp. nks. [email protected] 17.5, [email protected] 18 3/8, [email protected] 18 7/8

yoke end >...8-19.25.....................11...0

0...5.5.....................21.5...0


----------



## mattafliving

olddude said:


> Got these if you still need them. str.61.25 buss 36 1/8 con. 38
> 0...20...23 1/8-25 5/8...29 3/8-33 3/8...20...0
> sp. nks. [email protected] 17.5, [email protected] 18 3/8, [email protected] 18 7/8
> 
> yoke end >...8-19.25.....................11...0
> 
> 0...5.5.....................21.5...0


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Tec Hunter elite guide series by gander mt. Anyone got string lengths. Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Tec Hunter elite Guide Series by Gander Mt. String specs and lengths. Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## toad400

Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 SD
String 56.3
0----14.5 21-5/8-----23-3/4 25----3/4-31 14.5----0

Cable 40.66
0-9-----9/16 18-1/4----25-3/4 8-3/4----7-3/4


----------



## toad400

Bowtech BT Mag
String 65-3/8
0----21 26----28 30-3/4-----34-3/4 21-----0

Cable 39
0----9-1/2 17-7/8-----24-7/8 8-----7


----------



## edthearcher

poobear said:


> Tec Hunter elite Guide Series by Gander Mt. String specs and lengths. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


I have the tech hunter if that helps
str. 92 13/16 cbl. 35.50
0---------17--------28-----33-------43----------77-----------9.5------0
>-----7-------------9----------0


----------



## Jabr357

Jabr357 said:


> Does any one have the specs for a 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 #2.1 Cam?
> 
> Str. =58.00
> CC =38.25
> BC =36.00
> 
> Thanks


ttt


----------



## poobear

Tec hunter elite guide series by Gander Mt.
92 13/16
35 1/2
0------18--24-26---28-32---44-----74.5---9.5------0
0-----11----18----24---7in yoke.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

edthearcher said:


> I have the tech hunter if that helps
> str. 92 13/16 cbl. 35.50
> 0---------17--------28-----33-------43----------77-----------9.5------0
> >-----7-------------9----------0


Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattner

Prime Centergy Hybrid Long draw/Regular
String- 28.7
Cables-42.8 ------ cables for regular hybrid=42.5
Upper Yolk- 34.8
Lower Yolk-30.6

s-[0-1.5][10.25-14.25][17.75-19.75][1.5-0]
c-[0-7.5][14.5-26.25][12.75-0]
upper yolk- [0-15.75] on the ends with a 1.5" serving in the middle
lower yolk- [0-13.5] on the ends with a 1.5" serving in the middle


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hello guys. I have been asked to build a string set for a Bear LST bow, but I Can not find any string specs anywhere. Does anyone have the build specs on the Bear LST?


----------



## Coug09

Looking for a hyperedge #3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowshooter73

Looking for specs on a 2017 Mathews TRX. Thx.


----------



## Ob1.25

Parker Velocity serving specs?

S-86.375
c-31.875

Thanks


----------



## olddude

Hauges Archery said:


> Hello guys. I have been asked to build a string set for a Bear LST bow, but I Can not find any string specs anywhere. Does anyone have the build specs on the Bear LST?


str. 60.25 con.43 5/32 buss 39 1/32

0...17.5...23.25-25.5...28.5-32.5...17.5...0
speed damper is rubber it measures 15" on each end

0...6..................9.25...0

0...7.5..................7< yoke end


----------



## asa3dpro

I need the specs on the Chill X Pro...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have serving specs for a PSE Excursion? Thank you


----------



## Hauges Archery

Awesome - thanks



olddude said:


> str. 60.25 con.43 5/32 buss 39 1/32
> 
> 0...17.5...23.25-25.5...28.5-32.5...17.5...0
> speed damper is rubber it measures 15" on each end
> 
> 0...6..................9.25...0
> 
> 0...7.5..................7< yoke end


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> I need the specs on the Chill X Pro...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Still looking for this top secret GS4 classified information...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitim

Looking for specs on a darton vegas 3d 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

tinitim said:


> Looking for specs on a darton vegas 3d
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call Darton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have Mathews Wake specs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have Mathews Wake specs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


this is all i have
str. 67.25
B/C ??
0----------25.5------------31.5------35.5----------25.5--------0
0------9----------13 1/8--------------28.5-------------<


----------



## AndyComp

edthearcher said:


> this is all i have
> str. 67.25
> B/C ??
> 0----------25.5------------31.5------35.5----------25.5--------0
> 0------9----------13 1/8--------------28.5-------------<


I ended up finding this on the old thread









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguru.com

Halon X Comp. Serving specs ???


----------



## KCBullarch

Need help. 

Hoyt Katera Z3 #7 cams

ST: 58
CC: 39.25
BC: 36.25

Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

KCBullarch said:


> Need help.
> 
> Hoyt Katera Z3 #7 cams
> 
> ST: 58
> CC: 39.25
> BC: 36.25
> 
> Thanks


this is what i have
0--------15.75--------22.5---s/s-----24.75----------28.25-------c/s------32.25----------15.75---------0
0--------6------------------13-------------0 c/c
0---------11-----------------8-------<


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have Xpedition Denali and Xcursion 6 specs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the speed nock locations for a Diamond Stud ?


----------



## Dilligaf

Hey guys looking for spec's for a Reflex Growler
Str. 57"
BC 34.5" 
CC37.25"


----------



## Terrace bulls

Can someone please help me with the search function.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have PSE Firestorm lite Rimfire Cam? String is 77.75, buss is 32.75 Thanks in advance


----------



## AzCharlie

Anyone have serving specs for Prevail 40 #1 X3 cams? Thanks in advance.


----------



## poobear

Bear LS6 string and cable length and serving layout with speed nock placement??!!?? Thank you 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Bear LS6 lengths and serving layout with speed nock placement. Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

poobear said:


> Bear LS6 lengths and serving layout with speed nock placement. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


I have the LS dont know if this is what you want
str.63.25
0----------22.75----------29.5-----c/s------34.-----------22.75----------0
B/C 36.
0--------------10.75------------------15--------------<
c/c 38 3/16
0----------6---------------------20.75--------------0


0---------10.75-------------------15.-------------<


----------



## Terrace bulls

Anyone have a list of end loop lengths for different manufactures they would be willing to share


----------



## edthearcher

dont believe such a thing is out there


----------



## Terrace bulls

Would anyone know end loop sizes for bowtech Guardian and Xpedition perfexion


----------



## GTOJoe

AzCharlie said:


> Anyone have serving specs for Prevail 40 #1 X3 cams? Thanks in advance.


Also need these. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhollar

Looking for string and serving specs Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 #2 Z5 cam


----------



## apexpraedator

bhollar said:


> Looking for string and serving specs Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 #2 Z5 cam


I've missed to note cam type... But that's what i have:

Carbon spyder 34 #2
ST: 56.875
0---17 / 21---23 5/8 / 27---31 1/4 / 17---0

BUSS: 35.5
0---11 / 19---27 <

CONTROL: 37.75
0---5 1/2 / 21 1/4---0

Hope it helps...

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

Anyone have the specs for 2017 Pro Defiant 34 #2.1 cam?


----------



## toad400

Anyone have serving specs for an Elite Option 6?
Thanks


----------



## soldier1265

Speed nock locations for a Hoyt ViperTec #6 cam&1/2. String is 51 1/2

Serving specs and speed nock locations for a Hoyt HavocTec ZR #1 VersaCam. S: 53 BC: 36 1/2 CC: 39 1/2

Thanks!


----------



## edthearcher

soldier1265 said:


> Speed nock locations for a Hoyt ViperTec #6 cam&1/2. String is 51 1/2
> 
> Serving specs and speed nock locations for a Hoyt HavocTec ZR #1 VersaCam. S: 53 BC: 36 1/2 CC: 39 1/2
> 
> Thanks!


str. 51.5
0-----14---------26-----29,5---------------14-------0
c/c 37.5
0-------6--------------12--------0
b/c
>------8--------------------9-------0


----------



## soldier1265

soldier1265 said:


> Speed nock locations for a Hoyt ViperTec #6 cam&1/2. String is 51 1/2
> 
> Serving specs and speed nock locations for a Hoyt HavocTec ZR #1 VersaCam. S: 53 BC: 36 1/2 CC: 39 1/2
> 
> Thanks!



Still needing the HavocTec ZR


----------



## AzCharlie

AzCharlie said:


> Anyone have serving specs for Prevail 40 #1 X3 cams? Thanks in advance.


Could really use these. Thanks


----------



## Pansch360

Hey all, looking for specs for a bear attitude 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddie2488

2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 #2.1

String: 58 1/8
0*****17 1/4----21 1/4***24 1/4-----28****32--------17 1/4*****0

Buss: 36
0***11 1/4----19*****28 3/4<

Control: 38 1/8
0*******21 3/4-----5 1/4**0

Speed Nocks same top and bottom. 4 starting @ 15 7/8"


----------



## edthearcher

Pansch360 said:


> Hey all, looking for specs for a bear attitude
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


str. 93 5/8 B/c 33.25
0-----------------25.5----------------29-----c/s---------33.5----------------41------------idl------------60-------------10.5-----------0
>---------6.5-------------------9.25-----------0


----------



## Jabr357

fasteddie2488 said:


> 2017 Hoyt *Carbon* Defiant 34 #2.1
> 
> String: 58 1/8
> 0*****17 1/4----21 1/4***24 1/4-----28****32--------17 1/4*****0
> 
> Buss: 36
> 0***11 1/4----19*****28 3/4<
> 
> Control: 38 1/8
> 0*******21 3/4-----5 1/4**0
> 
> Speed Nocks same top and bottom. 4 starting @ 15 7/8"


Thanks;

Do you have the specs for the *aluminum *Hoyt 2017 *Pro Defiant 34 2.1?*


----------



## olddude

2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant #2.1 
str. 58.0
0...17.5...21.5-24...27.75-32.5...17.5...0
speed nocks 3 on each end start @ 16"
buss 36.0
yoke end >7.5..>..17...............11.25..<..0
con. 38.25
0...6....................22...0


----------



## Jabr357

olddude said:


> 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant #2.1
> str. 58.0
> 0...17.5...21.5-24...27.75-32.5...17.5...0
> speed nocks 3 on each end start @ 16"
> buss 36.0
> yoke end >7.5..>..17...............11.25..<..0
> con. 38.25
> 0...6....................22...0


Thank you so much Olddude!!


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant #2.1
> str. 58.0
> 0...17.5...21.5-24...27.75-32.5...17.5...0
> speed nocks 3 on each end start @ 16"
> buss 36.0
> yoke end >7.5..>..17...............11.25..<..0
> con. 38.25
> 0...6....................22...0


Olddude, do you have speed nock locations for Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 #1 cam? Thanks in advance olddude!


----------



## Pixies

Good Night 

I'm looking for Strings and serving specs for a Obsession Phoenix 2015 , Short Draw Cams-26".
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have speed nock locations for Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 #1 cam? Thanks greatly in advance!


----------



## BWBOW

Anyone have serving info for a pse carbon air 32 HD cam with roller guard? Thank you


----------



## toad400

Looking for serving specs for Elite option 6 and 7 please


----------



## jwscott

Needing serving specs for 2011 Diamond Outlaw


----------



## GreggWNY

olddude said:


> 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant #2.1
> str. 58.0
> 0...17.5...21.5-24...27.75-32.5...17.5...0
> speed nocks 3 on each end start @ 16"
> buss 36.0
> yoke end >7.5..>..17...............11.25..<..0
> con. 38.25
> 0...6....................22...0


FYI:
The lengths and specs above are for the Pro Defiant "34"


----------



## apexpraedator

Hello,

I'm searching for serving specs and nock location for a 2009 x-force gx supershort, anybody have it?
Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toad400

Any have serving specs for Elite tempo, option 6, option 7?


----------



## oldglory

looking for halon x comp serving specs?


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm searching for serving specs and nock location for a 2009 x-force gx supershort, anybody have it?
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Anyone?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RHardesty

In need of serve layouts and lengths for 2017 Mathews TRX 7 or 8.
Thank you anyone who can help in advance! We appreciate you!


----------



## Bryandb82

What do you guys do if you can't find the serving information for a set of strings? I have 2 different sets I want to make and all I can find is the string lengths? Thanks.


----------



## xyphophore

Looking for serving specs and speed nock locations of *2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant DFX #3 cam*
ST 57.63
BC 32.50
CC 34.38

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hi guys - I am looking for the string specs for the pse evolve 31 - anyone done the measurements on this one yet?


----------



## Pietro65

RHardesty said:


> In need of serve layouts and lengths for 2017 Mathews TRX 7 or 8.
> Thank you anyone who can help in advance! We appreciate you!










Hope this helps!


----------



## poobear

Anyone got serving specs for PSE Evolve 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricce

Serving specs on Hoyt Powermax?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Ricce said:


> Serving specs on Hoyt Powermax?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


hoyt power max #3 cam
str. 57
0------19.5----21 1/8 -----ss-----23.75--------27.25-----cs------31.25----------19.5--------------0
control cbl. 33.88
0---------5.5------------------------11-------------0
buss cbl. 33.25
0--------9-------------7.5-------<


----------



## brettbrett

Serving specs mathews reezin thanks


----------



## brettbrett

Serving specs for mathews reezin please anyone


----------



## AndyComp

brettbrett said:


> Serving specs for mathews reezin please anyone


Here is what I found from the old thread.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

there is a 7.0 and a 6.5 which one do you want


----------



## eyedoc

Does anyone have the specs for a 2017 Hoyt Turbo Defiant Pro with the *#2 Cams*?

I have the string length at 58.5
Buss Cable as 35.13
Control Cable as 37.00

Thank you!!!


----------



## edthearcher

brettbrett said:


> Serving specs for mathews reezin please anyone


do you want 7.0 or 6.5


----------



## brettbrett

Reezen 6.5 thanks


----------



## brettbrett

Sorry it took me a bit to get back I didn't realize this thread is first to last till today duh!


----------



## jpinbama

Looking for serving lengths on a Diamond Edge SB1.


----------



## edthearcher

jpinbama said:


> Looking for serving lengths on a Diamond Edge SB1.


this is what i have
diamond edge str. 55.12 cbl X2 36.25
0-------18.25---------21.25---s/s----23.25------26.-----c/s------30.5------------18.25----------0
0---------6.5---------------------10-----------0


----------



## michaelgentry87

Mission ballistic 2.0 
58.75
26.125
12 
Thanks in advanced 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Mission ballistic 2.0
> 58.75
> 26.125
> 12
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Anyone??? Need these bad

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Hoyt Havoctec 2003
48.5-33.25-36.00

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswk

obsession defcon m6 serving specs and speed nock locations????


----------



## Stattner

Halon 32 7" 
String - 63 5/8
Cables X2 - 29 3/4
Yolks X2 - 13

String- [0-23 1/4][29 3/4-33 3/4][27 1/2-0]
Cables- (5" unserved opening)[5-18][8-0]
Yolks- 4" in the center


----------



## lab32

jameswk said:


> obsession defcon m6 serving specs and speed nock locations????


defcon m6, defcon m7, evolution
string 58 7/16: 19 7/8; 23 3/8 - 24 7/8; 27 3/4 - 31 3/4; 19 7/8; sn top and bottom centered 4 x 16 1/4 + 4 x 17 3/4 + 4 x 19 1/4
cable 37 3/8: 10;5


----------



## Terrace bulls

Need advice. I am going to be making a string and cable for a friend of mine. he has a matthews Creed. I searched?and found the specs for the string and cable but in my search I also found posts talking about how Matthews specs usually aren't right. My issue is I don't have access to the bow as he lives a ways away. Any advice to how long or short I should build them. Thanks


----------



## jameswk

thank you


----------



## Stattner

Halon X Comp
String- 61 7/8
Cables X2- 34.5
Yolks X2- 13
String- [0-18 1/2][28 3/4- 32 3/4][22 3/4-0]
Cables- [0-9][14-29 1/2] 5" unserved loop
Yolks- 4" Center


----------



## pman

*2017 PSE Carbon Air 32 ECS*

Looking for string, cable, and yoke specs, including serving specs.... Thank you for taking time to answer my query...


----------



## pman

ttt.


----------



## mattafliving

pman said:


> Looking for string, cable, and yoke specs, including serving specs.... Thank you for taking time to answer my query...


What bow are you looking for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

mattafliving said:


> What bow are you looking for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


didnt you see the post carbon air


----------



## mattafliving

edthearcher said:


> didnt you see the post carbon air


No I didn't. I have the specs at home. I will post later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Looks like they may be hard to read. Shoot me a pm if you need them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a hoyt rintec with versa....string 49 1/2, bc 34.12 and cc is 36


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a hoyt rintec with versa....string 49 1/2, bc 34.12 and cc is 36


0-------12-----------23------28---------12----------0
0-------8.5--------------------8---<
0------6-------------------8----------0


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> 0
> thanks!


----------



## jpinbama

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have
> diamond edge str. 55.12 cbl X2 36.25
> 0-------18.25---------21.25---s/s----23.25------26.-----c/s------30.5------------18.25----------0
> 0---------6.5---------------------10-----------0



Thanks


----------



## jpinbama

Looking for serving specs on an Elite Victory 37


----------



## AndyComp

Can anyone help with a Hoyt Defiant 34 #2 cam? 
String 57.75
BC 36.13
CC 38.00

I have found specs for the #3 cam but not #2. How do they compare? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite FX # 2 spiral. 2015 model 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

> Can anyone help with a Hoyt Defiant 34 #2 cam?
> String 57.75
> BC 36.13
> CC 38.00
> 
> I have found specs for the #3 cam but not #2. How do they compare?


For the same bow with another cams you can subtract half the difference in string lengths.

Say you have specs for *Carbon* Defiant 34 #3 (this is from post #21 by Stattner) 
s: [0-20.25][23-25.5][29.25-33.25][20.25-0] string is 61.5

#2 cam, string is 57.88. (61.5-57.88)/2 = 1.81
serving specs = [0-18.44][21.19 - 23.69][27.44-31.44][18.44-0]

Defiant 34 string is only 1/8 shorter, so...

hope it helps


----------



## AndyComp

lab32 said:


> For the same bow with another cams you can subtract half the difference in string lengths.
> 
> Say you have specs for *Carbon* Defiant 34 #3 (this is from post #21 by Stattner)
> s: [0-20.25][23-25.5][29.25-33.25][20.25-0] string is 61.5
> 
> #2 cam, string is 57.88. (61.5-57.88)/2 = 1.81
> serving specs = [0-18.44][21.19 - 23.69][27.44-31.44][18.44-0]
> 
> Defiant 34 string is only 1/8 shorter, so...
> 
> hope it helps


Great info. Thanks. Do you do the same for the cables too or are they all the same? How about speed nock location? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

AndyComp said:


> Great info. Thanks. Do you do the same for the cables too or are they all the same? How about speed nock location?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I suggest cable servings are all the same. Speed nocks... factory settings for deffirerent cams may differ. (for same cams too: lol). I believe if you subtract 1.81 from each (make them closer to end loops) it will be good nock position. Some customers want their speed nocks to sit EXACTLY the same position as on factory string. In that case I ask them to measure distance between farther nocks. I place farther nocks and then other nocks closer to d-loop in relative way.

There is another way to check. 
All this it`s only a method, for your consideration. Not serving specs)

I get the good bow photo. As far it`s possible, without distortion. And the program called screen ruler. It measures distance between screen objects in pixels. Like this







I know that axle to axle is A(in) = 34", and it`s A(pix)=1200 pixels on the screen by screen ruler.
Then I measure the distance from top axle (actually not the axle but from the point a little closer to d-loop. Because of distortion)
to every point i need to locate. 
Then i use formulas in my excel spreadsheet
Loc(in) = Loc(pix)/A(pix)*A(in) - this is location from the top axle in inches
Loc(T) = (S - A(in))/2 + Loc(in) - this is location from the top end loop, where S is string spec length.
Loc(B) = S - Loc(T) - this is location from the bottom loop.

For example (Defiant 34 #2 from Bottom) 15.56;16.66;17.78-s.nocks	18.43-e.s	21.89;24.50-sts	27.96;31.89-center	39.90-end	40.63;41.73;42.76 - speed nocks
These data require some analysis, cause if we look at the locations from top end loop
42.32;41.22;40.10 -	39.45 -	35.99;33.38 -	29.92;25.99 -	17.98	- 17.25;16.15;15.12
we can see that speed nock posotions are not the same (they supposed to be the same)

Usually I analyse several photos and compare the results with serving specs I have. It takes time but it`s worth it.


----------



## eyedoc

Does anyone have the serving spec for the Evolve 31? MUCH appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyRO

Please help me with specs for* PSE PHENOM DC 2016*. 
String 63.125", Control 42.75" and Buss !!!??? no ideea (on PSE Tune Charts is... 81018...)

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Jarfly

Anyone have the specs for the new elite Revol?


----------



## AndyComp

Hoyt Prevail 40 SVX cams #3 anyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattner

Hoyt Carbon Defiant Turbo #1 cam
String- 55 3/4
Control- 37 3/8
Buss-35 1/2
String- [0-16 5/8][25 1/8-29 1/4][32 3/4-35 5/8][16 5/8-0]
Control- [0-5 1/2][21 1/2-0]
Buss- (yolk end) [7 1/2-16 1/2] [11-0]


----------



## Pansch360

OK gents I'm looking for string specs for a matthews lx. Please and thank you

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Pansch360 said:


> OK gents I'm looking for string specs for a matthews lx. Please and thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


str. 98 5/8 B/C 37 5/8
0---------------19.5---------------29-------34---------44--------------------79------------10-----------0
0------------7.5------------------------7---<


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Hoyt Prevail 40 SVX cams #3 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Anyone have these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett

looking for mathews dxt serving specs thanks


----------



## edthearcher

DXT
str. 86.25 Buss 32.25
0----------18--------------27-----------31---------40-----------------72.5--------------10---------0
0----------9---------------15.5---------------6 <


----------



## brettbrett

Thanks


----------



## McMickster

Speed nock locations for a 2017 PSE Supra please. Thanks in advance for any help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Pietro65 said:


> View attachment 5992665
> 
> Hope this helps!


Are the cables the same or does the roller portion start at 19 from the big loop end on one and 19 from the served loop end on the other?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs and string lengths for a Hoyt Faktor 30 #2 cams....any help is appreciated!


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for serving specs and string lengths for a Hoyt Faktor 30 #2 cams....any help is appreciated!


str. 52.87
0--------17.75-------19.25----s/s---22---------25.5-----------29-------------17.75-----------0
c/c 33.75
o---------5.5-------------------19-----------0
B/C 31.50
0----------9---------------13.5-----------<


----------



## Terrace bulls

Trying to get serving specs for PSE mossy oak x nx single cam. String length is 93.12 cable length is 32.62. found a couple posts for it but the attachment wouldn't pull up.
Thanks for any help. 
It is the 2007 model


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for a Martin Phantom II - need actual lengths and servings. measurements off old string (bad shape) is str-55 BC-34 1/2 CC-38 1/2. any and all help is appreciated! no sticker on bow to help me out.


----------



## Pansch360

edthearcher said:


> str. 98 5/8 B/C 37 5/8
> 0---------------19.5---------------29-------34---------44--------------------79------------10-----------0
> 0------------7.5------------------------7---<


Does anyone else have the serving for the cable? I think this one is missing from the split down through the cable gaurd...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pansch360

Does anyone have specs for a hoyt carbon defiant?
S: 58.25
BC: 33
CC: 34.88

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

need string and cable lengths for pearson pit bull, have the bow in hans so dont need serving lengths


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving measurements for a PSE Nova - string is 53.5


----------



## Pansch360

Pansch360 said:


> Does anyone have specs for a hoyt carbon defiant?
> S: 58.25
> BC: 33
> CC: 34.88
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


Anyone ?

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrace bulls

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving measurements for a PSE Nova - string is 53.5


I can get those in the morning. I just did one for a friend and used the same measurements off his String.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrace bulls

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving measurements for a PSE Nova - string is 53.5


Should have asked which Nova it is but I will give you what I have. These were from a Nova Extreme
String- 531/2
0-13...23-29...12.5-0
Cables-401/2
0-10...10-8<


----------



## wisdoll22

Terrace bulls said:


> Should have asked which Nova it is but I will give you what I have. These were from a Nova Extreme
> String
> 
> thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for 2 older ones:
Parker ext. hunter mag str 92 bc 37.5

McPherson accumax str 92 bc 40.5

need serving measurements. thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pixies

Looking for Elite Revol Serving specs 
String 59 3/4"
Cables 39 1/2"
Thank you


----------



## Stattner

Mission Hype DTX 2017
String- 59
Buss Cables- 34 1/16
s-[0-18 7/8][23 3/8-25 3/8][27 1/2-31 1/2][18 7/8-0]
bc- [0-9.25] 7" yolk


----------



## Coug09

Needing string specs for a special Hoyt. Defiant Turbo but converted to regular DFX #3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Anybody have the PSE cable tune chart that can tell me what a 2926 should be?


----------



## edthearcher

go on there web site, look up the bow model, then come back here for the serving specs. if you want a manual for that bow they have it also so you can down load


----------



## servingspinner

I tried that and the spider V4 not listed anyplace. I have a string length of 55", I just need the length for 2926

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

this was a package combo as you know. I also looked and could not find it. next step for you is to call PSE they are very helpfull. i have called them many times when i run into this problem


----------



## RHardesty

servingspinner said:


> Anybody have the PSE cable tune chart that can tell me what a 2926 should be?


2926 is a split harness buss cable that is 37".

Hope this helps!


----------



## servingspinner

Thank you! That helps. I had no idea where it came from. I got it with no strings at all

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RHardesty

servingspinner said:


> Thank you! That helps. I had no idea where it came from. I got it with no strings at all
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Glad to be of help!


----------



## servingspinner

I've got a couple pse tune charts but that number not on them, thanks again 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

Coug09 said:


> Needing string specs for a special Hoyt. Defiant Turbo but converted to regular DFX #3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need help guys. You guys know if anyone who'd have these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have specs for the Elite Victory 37 large cam base? String 61 1/4 
Cables 42 5/8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have specs for the Elite Victory 37 large cam base? String 61 1/4
> Cables 42 5/8
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Anyone have these or the specs for the small cam?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddie2488

For the records:
Outfitter PL1.5

String: 55 3/4
0****13------26***30.5------13****0

Control Cable: 39 7/8
0**6-------12****0

Buss Cable: 35 3/4
>7*9-------8***0


----------



## brettbrett

looking for 2012 dream season evo string and cable lengths and serving specs thanks


----------



## Stattner

MATHEWS AVAIL 2017
String- 55
Cables x2-35 5/8 
S-[0-17.5][25.25-29.25][22-0]
C- [0-7][10.5-23.5][25.25-29] {6.5" unserved loop side}


----------



## Stattner

PSE Expression 3D
S-58 7/8
C-41 5/8
B-37 3/4
s-[0-17.25][26.5-31.75][32.5-35.25][17.25-0]
c-[0-10][8-0]
b-[0-9] 9" yolk


----------



## Terrace bulls

Needing serving specs for 2014 obsession addiction obb.
Thanks


----------



## dalton6785

I'm new to this forum so I'm not quite sure how to find everything but I need string specs for a Hoyt Prevail 37 X3 #2 cam..any help with how to find specific specs w/out just looking through all the posts would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## edthearcher

dalton6785 said:


> I'm new to this forum so I'm not quite sure how to find everything but I need string specs for a Hoyt Prevail 37 X3 #2 cam..any help with how to find specific specs w/out just looking through all the posts would be greatly appreciated. thanks


this is for the #3 if it helps
str58.75
0----------15.5-----------25.75-------31.37------------15.5---------0
c/c 41 3/8
0------5.75-----------------11------0
buss 39
0-------------11---------------8<


----------



## dalton6785

thanks..is there any serving issues I should be aware of?? I typically use Halo will that work well on the prevail?


----------



## dalton6785

I also have never built a split bus I have only built strings for Mathews bows..so the bus cable is supposed to be 39...then do I need double that for my post setting to fold over and make the split?


----------



## edthearcher

split the string bundle in half, i serve 3 in. for end loop , join togeather serve down 4 i,, i have never been a fan of halo on the string because of un stable peep rotation, I use 3D


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have grub locations on a Mathews Monster MR7 ?


----------



## tuckarch

Looking for Jennings Game Master single cam lengths and spec..
Thanks

The cable is the only thing left on the bow and its roughly 43"


----------



## edthearcher

tuckarch said:


> Looking for Jennings Game Master single cam lengths and spec..
> Thanks
> 
> The cable is the only thing left on the bow and its roughly 43"


this is what i have
str. 100 3/8 buss cable 42.75
0-------------13-----------27.5----------34.5----------------49-------------64-------------10----------0
0---------8.5---------------8<


----------



## tuckarch

Thank you!!!


----------



## Coug09

Anyone have Prevail 37 SVX Cam #4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have grub locations on a Mathews Monster MR7 ?


Anyone ??


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Looking for two :

2015 Carbon Spyder ZT 30 #1 cam 

2016 Carbon Defiant #1 cam


----------



## MO Hoyt

Anyone have specs for a 2016 xpedition perfexion?
S - 58 13/16
BC - 37 7/16
CC - 39 11/16
Looking for string stop and center serve locations more than anything. Thanks


----------



## poobear

Bowtech Sniper specs ? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

In need of serve layouts and lengths for Mathews Monster MR 8
Thank you anyone who can help in advance! We appreciate you!
String 62-3/4
cable 30-3/8
Yoke 12


----------



## Ryan Farrens

anyone else having problems with the search thread tab?


----------



## Ryan Farrens

I have the 2011 dream season evo specs I'm not sure if they are the same


----------



## OHMOI

Looking for string, cable and serving specs for a martin threshold bow.


----------



## edthearcher

Pietro65 said:


> In need of serve layouts and lengths for Mathews Monster MR 8
> Thank you anyone who can help in advance! We appreciate you!
> String 62-3/4
> cable 30-3/8
> Yoke 12


MR 6-7-8 are all the same
0-----------27.5-------------30-------34 CS-------------27.5----------0
0------9.25-----------25.25------------------large loop to go around yokes X2
2 yokes 12 in. serve the center 4 in leave large loop on both ends


----------



## Pietro65

edthearcher said:


> MR 6-7-8 are all the same
> 0-----------27.5-------------30-------34 CS-------------27.5----------0
> 0------9.25-----------25.25------------------large loop to go around yokes X2
> 2 yokes 12 in. serve the center 4 in leave large loop on both ends


thank you so much !! Edthearcher 😁


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Looking for bear attack specs. Does anyone have them?


----------



## Coug09

Need 2017 Xpedition Perfexion PX3 cam lengths and serving locations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Anyone else having problems with the search bar?


----------



## lzeplin

Yes it will not work someone needs to contact a mod


----------



## edthearcher

not only that i do not get notifyed of post i have posted on


----------



## toad400

Anyone have specs for a Quest Torch?


----------



## TH30060X

Looking for serving chart for. Mathews Z7 Extreme


----------



## AndyComp

TH30060X said:


> Looking for serving chart for. Mathews Z7 Extreme


This is what I use from the old thread.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguru.com

LQQKING FOR:

Bear Legion Specs
String 92 7/16
Cable 31 13/16


----------



## WALKER7036

Can anybody help with string and serving specs on a 2008 Diamond Rock? 

*Factory string is posted as 83 7/8", and the cable is posted as 33 3/8" in most Bowtech documents, but I also found a 33 1/4" spec posted by Bowtech..... (No answer from BT on why the discrepancy)


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Thought it was just me having issues.


----------



## edthearcher

WALKER7036 said:


> Can anybody help with string and serving specs on a 2008 Diamond Rock?
> 
> *Factory string is posted as 83 7/8", and the cable is posted as 33 3/8" in most Bowtech documents, but I also found a 33 1/4" spec posted by Bowtech..... (No answer from BT on why the discrepancy)


thats what my spread sheet says, but i do not have the serving specs, there is a diamond web site is where i get mine from


----------



## servingspinner

For 90% of the singles you can go with 16 & 8 on the ends.
Start your top 3" from center of string on the 16" side. And then lay 16".
Measure between the end serving and the top serving and go an inch high of that, for where your nock pt would be and lay 4" that is centered on that point.
Good luck

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

bowguru.com said:


> LQQKING FOR:
> 
> Bear Legion Specs
> String 92 7/16
> Cable 31 13/16


0---------22.5-----------30.62--------34,62----------40.75-------------------65.75-----------9.25-------0
0--------8.50---------------------5<


----------



## asa3dpro

Diamond Razor Edge

String 50 1/8"
0------15-----23 3/4"----28 1/4"------15"
Speed nocks are 2 at 13 1/2"

Cables 32"

0------9"------6"<

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Any chance you could send me a copy of those?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk
Never mind, wrong post page


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for serving specs and speed nock locations in an RPM 360.... thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have speed nock locations for a Mathews Chill X?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## t8ter

Bowtech destroyer 350 serving specs please?Search is not working.


----------



## AndyComp

t8ter said:


> Bowtech destroyer 350 serving specs please?Search is not working.


Pretty sure the 340 and 350 are the same.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## t8ter

AndyComp said:


> Pretty sure the 340 and 350 are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## mfsco001

Bear anarchy 99 3/8"string 36 15/16" cable, serving layout please and thanks in advance

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Farrens

rpm 360 string: 61 1/8 buss cables 34 5/16
0.....22.25...23.75-25 7/8...29-33...22.25-0
buss
0-9.25...14-22 3/8...6.75<
not sure on speed nocks


----------



## Coug09

Still need 2017 Xpedition Perfexion with PX3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Ryan Farrens said:


> rpm 360 string: 61 1/8 buss cables 34 5/16
> 0.....22.25...23.75-25 7/8...29-33...22.25-0
> buss
> 0-9.25...14-22 3/8...6.75<
> not sure on speed nocks


I've got the same serving specs, speed nocks are [email protected] 1/8 and 6 @20 1/8

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

apexpraedator said:


> I've got the same serving specs, speed nocks are [email protected] 1/8 and 6 @20 1/8
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for serving specs and speed nocks locations for a Mathews Heli-M 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

mattafliving said:


> Looking for serving specs and speed nocks locations for a Mathews Heli-M
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have speed nock locations but this is what was on the old thread.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

AndyComp said:


> Don't have speed nock locations but this is what was on the old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks, search functions still isn't working for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Can someone help me with a Mathews FX?
90 1/16 
37 1/4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

FX
0--------19.75-------27---c/s-----31-----------44--------------63------------9----------0
0--------10.5---------------------6.5--<


----------



## AndyComp

edthearcher said:


> FX
> 0--------19.75-------27---c/s-----31-----------44--------------63------------9----------0
> 0--------10.5---------------------6.5--<


Thanks a bunch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## asa3dpro

Need specs for a Mathews Creed. Damn search is not working! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter .b

Martin melee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

asa3dpro said:


> Need specs for a Mathews Creed. Damn search is not working!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


creed str.92.25 B/C 32.75
0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0
0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


----------



## asa3dpro

Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have specs for a Browning Mirage 1.5 ?


----------



## aussie3d

Chasing PSE Drive R serving specs. ss: 57.125 BC 31.5


----------



## apexpraedator

aussie3d said:


> Chasing PSE Drive R serving specs. ss: 57.125 BC 31.5


PSE DRIVE R

ST 57.125"
O-- 19 3/8...22 5/8--25 1/8....27 3/8--31 3/8...19 3/8--0

BC. 31.5"
0--8...7<

CC 36.68"
0--8...12--0

Speed nocks
2 @ 15 7/8
[email protected] 17
[email protected] 18.5 
Both ends


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

How about Prime Defy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

I need info for a Prime Defy, 2013 bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

Here's the Xpedition Perfexion. It says px2 but it's a PX3 cam in case anyone needs it. No search bar sucks. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Coug09 said:


> I need info for a Prime Defy, 2013 bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been looking for them too and finally found them in the old thread.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryandb82

Is anyone else having trouble searching the String makers forum? I search for the most basic terms and I get nothing. I am looking for the serving specs for a mission venture. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Coug09

AndyComp said:


> I have been looking for them too and finally found them in the old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

I'd love to find the serving specs for the cable guard on that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Bryandb82 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble searching the String makers forum? I search for the most basic terms and I get nothing. I am looking for the serving specs for a mission venture. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I'm not able to search either, wish we had some word on a fix for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonlw

I really need the serving locations for a high country machined supreme with the 2 hachet cams if anyone could help me with those I would be very greatful thanks


----------



## servingspinner

brandonlw said:


> I really need the serving locations for a high country machined supreme with the 2 hachet cams if anyone could help me with those I would be very greatful thanks


12--center+1"-- 12
8---10-8==<

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

the high country machined supreme came with a 14 in limb and 16 in limb, I have the cable and yoke lengths but no serving lengths 14 in had str.56 and yokes 39 in
the 16 in came with 2 diffrent lengths 61 str 43 yokes also 59.75 and 43 yokes, also came with a solo cam than they also made the machined supreme XL


----------



## brandonlw

ty for the info !!


----------



## brandonlw

edthearcher said:


> the high country machined supreme came with a 14 in limb and 16 in limb, I have the cable and yoke lengths but no serving lengths 14 in had str.56 and yokes 39 in
> the 16 in came with 2 diffrent lengths 61 str 43 yokes also 59.75 and 43 yokes, also came with a solo cam than they also made the machined supreme XL


the lengths I have are 59''.75 for the string and 43'' for the buss cables


----------



## brandonlw

mattafliving said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you what exactly is the placement of the center serving I'm a little confused on the +1


----------



## servingspinner

brandonlw said:


> thank you what exactly is the placement of the center serving I'm a little confused on the +1


Sorry, that's how I did it in the old days. Find the center, add 1" and that will be where you nock sits. Go 2" above to start and go down 5"

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

about the same with me I go down 2 in from ctr and up 3


----------



## servingspinner

Yeah center window on those old HC was pretty high. ( They were the best in the 3D circuit back then)

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonlw

servingspinner said:


> Sorry, that's how I did it in the old days. Find the center, add 1" and that will be where you nock sits. Go 2" above to start and go down 5"
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


no problem I'm just glad you had the info thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Coug09

How many strands of fury are you guys running on the Prime bows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for lengths and servings for a 2013 Martin Scepter Nitro 3L


----------



## mfsco001

Need serving specs for a Hoyt Alpha Burner. String 58.5, cc 39.25, BC 35.25. thanks in advance

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfsco001

Also need specs for a Martin Onza, string 56.75 cables 38. Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving specs for a Hoyt Alpha Burner. String 58.5, cc 39.25, BC 35.25. thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Str 0-17.5 33-28.75 17.5-0

cc 0-13 6-0

bc 0-12.75 9-7<


----------



## wisdoll22

mfsco001 said:


> Also need specs for a Martin Onza, string 56.75 cables 38. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


str 0-15.5 31.25-27.25 15.5-0

CC 0-11 6-0


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

I am looking for string and cable specs for a 2010 Elite Judge. Searches have turned up nothing. Thanks.


----------



## mfsco001

Thank you

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I am looking for string and cable specs for a 2010 Elite Judge. Searches have turned up nothing. Thanks.


Str 58 7/16 0-16.5 26.75-30.75 33.25-35 16.5-0

CC 39.5 0-9.25 5-0


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Thank you!


----------



## edthearcher

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving specs for a Hoyt Alpha Burner. String 58.5, cc 39.25, BC 35.25. thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


after burner 
str. 58.5
0-------17.5---------22.5----s/s------25-----------28.75----------33---------------17.5----------0
bc 32.25
0------------12.25--------------7<
c/c 39.25
0-------6--------------13------0


----------



## edthearcher

mfsco001 said:


> Also need specs for a Martin Onza, string 56.75 cables 38. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


onza
str. 56.75
0---------15.5-------------27.25----------32.5-----------------15.5---------0
b/c 38
0--------------11-------------6< X2


----------



## Coug09

What size loops are people making for Prime's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

I am sure they are posted somewhere but can someone help me with a Mathews HTR?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JMASavage

Anyone have specs for an Elite Impulse 34?
Cant find anything using the search function.


----------



## edthearcher

JMASavage said:


> Anyone have specs for an Elite Impulse 34?
> Cant find anything using the search function.


impulse 34
str. 66 3/8
0-------18 1/4------------25 1/8---s/s----28 11/16---------32 11/16-------36 3/4----------------18 1/4-----0
c/c 38 15/16
0----------11---------------6-----------0 X2


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hoyt 2014 Ignite 
I need serving specs for a Hoyt ignite 2014.
Due to low "active threads" my search in this threat 
is returning a very limited hits.
Annoying feature if one asks me.
Can anyone repost the ignite specs - now that I can not 
search it my self 

Best regards 
David
(I hope this one adds +1 to my activity level 😁)


----------



## edthearcher

Hauges Archery said:


> Hoyt 2014 Ignite
> I need serving specs for a Hoyt ignite 2014.
> Due to low "active threads" my search in this threat
> is returning a very limited hits.
> Annoying feature if one asks me.
> Can anyone repost the ignite specs - now that I can not
> search it my self
> 
> Best regards
> David
> (I hope this one adds +1 to my activity level &#55357;&#56833


this is what i have
str 57 3/8
0-------------18-----------27------31---------------18------0
B/C 31 3/8
0-------------9---------------7<


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for the specs on a bowtech invasion cpx. 

I'm sure it's been posted before, just can't find it. So thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Hey guys. Does anyone by chance have specs for a bowtech carbon overdrive? I need these badly. Thanks!


----------



## lzeplin

I need Mathews chill x, search bar won't work. Nevermind I found it post 6220 in the other thread.


----------



## CoachErl

Bear Authority serving specs?


----------



## Shaw

Search feature isn't working correctly for some reason. Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34?
String 55.75"
BC 35.5"
CC 37.75"


----------



## edthearcher

Shaw said:


> Search feature isn't working correctly for some reason. Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34?
> String 55.75"
> BC 35.5"
> CC 37.75"


2013 spyder 34 rkt cam
str 55.75
0------15-------20---s/s---22.50---------26.75------sc----30.25------------15-----------0
c/c 37.75
0-----------6 3/8------------------------21.50------------------0
b/c 35.50
0------------11 3/8------------------------7 3/4 <


----------



## Shaw

Thanks


----------



## TooxTall

Does anyone have serving lengths for an Eva shockey signature series? Would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

TooxTall said:


> Does anyone have serving lengths for an Eva shockey signature series? Would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy1059

Trx 8

Sent from Jeremy


----------



## t8ter

Mathews HTX specs please?


----------



## WALKER7036

mattafliving said:


> Looking for the specs on a bowtech invasion cpx.
> 
> I'm sure it's been posted before, just can't find it. So thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,
Does anyone have serving lengths for a BOWTECH FANATIC 2 XL
ST 62.4
BC 40.41

Thanks in advance !


----------



## edthearcher

xyphophore said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have serving lengths for a BOWTECH FANATIC 2 XL
> ST 62.4
> BC 40.41
> 
> Thanks in advance !


this is what i have
bowtech fanatic 32
str. 62 5/8
0------------17 5/8-------24.5----26.5----------29.5----------33.5------------------17 5/8----------0
B/C 40.5 X2
0---------9.5------------18.25----serve-----------25.75----------7 3/8--------0


----------



## BYArchery

Hello,

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Diamond Deploy SB?

Thanks!!


----------



## BYArchery

Here is what I have.

Bowtech Overdrive

String 59 11/16"
0-------21 1/4-----23--25 1/4-------27 1/4-----31 1/2-----------------21 1/4-------------0

Cables 34 7/8"
0--------11 3/4-------------15 1/2--------23 1/4----------27--28<

Hope this helps 
Josh


----------



## xyphophore

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have
> bowtech fanatic 32
> str. 62 5/8
> 0------------17 5/8-------24.5----26.5----------29.5----------33.5------------------17 5/8----------0
> B/C 40.5 X2
> 0---------9.5------------18.25----serve-----------25.75----------7 3/8--------0


Thanks *edthearcher* :thumbs_up


----------



## AndyComp

Rowdy1059 said:


> Trx 8
> 
> Sent from Jeremy


This is what I had found.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy1059

AndyComp said:


> This is what I had found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks  

Sent from Jeremy


----------



## t8ter

t8ter said:


> Mathews HTX specs please?


Anyone?


----------



## Coug09

Need speed nock locations for RPM 360


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

t8ter said:


> Anyone?


HTX
string 57 7/8 0-17.75 30.5-26.5 23.25-0

sorry I don't have cable specs


----------



## wisdoll22

Coug09 said:


> Need speed nock locations for RPM 360
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected] 1/8 and 6 @20 1/8


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings for a 2003 PSE Diamondback. string 96 buss cable 39.5


----------



## mattafliving

Coug09 said:


> Need speed nock locations for RPM 360
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 at 19 1/8 
6 at 20 1/8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

mattafliving said:


> 2 at 19 1/8
> 6 at 20 1/8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. That's what I had but wanted to double check it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need lengths and servings for a golden eagle pro evolution. I believe the string is 52.5 but cant read label very well. any and all help appreciated!


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

Does anyone have serving lengths for a *2013 ELITE HUNTER w/ HS Cams*
ST : 51.5
2x CC : 37

Thanks in advance !


----------



## hunter .b

P?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Parker phoneix 34 please


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> need lengths and servings for a golden eagle pro evolution. I believe the string is 52.5 but cant read label very well. any and all help appreciated!


there are several evolutions made most had tracer cams and they went by draw length i do not have serving lengths for them
evolution 80% let off DL 27 to 32 str 58.50 cbl 42 11/16 Ato A 41 in.
evolution DL 23 to 27 str 51 cbl 37.50
evolution 36 DL 23 to 27 str 51.00 cbl 37.50
evolution 36 DL 22 to 26 str 49.50 cbl 37.50
if any of the above it should not be to hard to figure out serving lengths


----------



## edthearcher

BARBWIRE said:


> Parker phoneix 34 please


pheonix 34
str 95.75
0-----19.50--------28.50---CS------33.50-------------43 5/8-------------------67-----------10------0
B/C 35.75
0-----------9------------------8<


----------



## mattafliving

Need specs on 2 bows really badly. 

Hoyt trykon jr

Bear Arena 30 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

mattafliving said:


> Need specs on 2 bows really badly.
> 
> Hoyt trykon jr
> 
> Bear Arena 30
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arena 30 (2015)

St 58 5/8
0...20 1/2--- 27 3/4...31 3/4---20 3/4...0
Buss 32 1/16
0...9--- 7<
Ctrl 33 7/8
0...10 1/2---4 1/2...0
Speed nocks 
Bottom [email protected] 1/2
Top [email protected]

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have a layout for a Darton DS 3800?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

apexpraedator said:


> Arena 30 (2015)
> 
> St 58 5/8
> 0...20 1/2--- 27 3/4...31 3/4---20 3/4...0
> Buss 32 1/16
> 0...9--- 7<
> Ctrl 33 7/8
> 0...10 1/2---4 1/2...0
> Speed nocks
> Bottom [email protected] 1/2
> Top [email protected]
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy1059

Hoyt prevail 40 x3 spec please

Sent from Jeremy


----------



## Rowdy1059

Rowdy1059 said:


> Hoyt prevail 40 x3 spec please
> 
> Sent from Jeremy


X3 cam 

Sent from Jeremy


----------



## mfsco001

Need serving spec for a Mission Craze please and thanks 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Mathews black max 2. 

if anyone is willing to share this information it would be appreciated. seems there is a few on here who want specs but when asked for specs, they refuse to share. I thought this is what this site was for? I share info on what I have, so if anyone needs anything feel free to message me also.


----------



## edthearcher

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving spec for a Mission Craze please and thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


str. 55.75
0------20--------25.25----------30.25---------------20---------0
cbl 30 7/8 X2
0------------9--------------8<


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a Mathews black max 2.
> 
> if anyone is willing to share this information it would be appreciated. seems there is a few on here who want specs but when asked for specs, they refuse to share. I thought this is what this site was for? I share info on what I have, so if anyone needs anything feel free to message me also.


str. 92. 7/8
o--------------16.5-------------27----------29.5----------43-----------------61----------8--------0
B/C 37,75
0---------------9---------------------6<


----------



## mfsco001

edthearcher said:


> str. 55.75
> 0------20--------25.25----------30.25---------------20---------0
> cbl 30 7/8 X2
> 0------------9--------------8<


Thank you kindly

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Daimond Edge SB1 please


----------



## Rowdy1059

Hoyt prevail 40 x3 cam spec please

Sent from Jeremy


----------



## BARBWIRE

edthearcher said:


> pheonix 34
> str 95.75
> 0-----19.50--------28.50---CS------33.50-------------43 5/8-------------------67-----------10------0
> B/C 35.75
> 0-----------9------------------8<


thanx


----------



## lzeplin

This is what I have for a black max 2
92 7/8 0-----16.5---27--32---43-----61-------8---0

37 3/4 0-----10--------6 yoke


----------



## edthearcher

BARBWIRE said:


> Daimond Edge SB1 please


str. 55.12
0---------18.25--------21.25 --SS---23.25-----------26------30.5-----------------18.37-----------0
cbl. 36.25 X2
0----------6.5------------------10-----------)


----------



## Rowdy1059

Okay









Sent from Jeremy


----------



## apexpraedator

Searching for specs for a PSE DNA please

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

apexpraedator said:


> Searching for specs for a PSE DNA please
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


str. 60.37
0--------21.45---------24-----ss------26---------28.54------ 32.08------------21.45----------0
pwr cbl 34
0---------10----------------3.75------------0
B/C 32.25
0----------7--------------25.39----serve----------23.42 < yoke should be about 7.87


----------



## apexpraedator

edthearcher said:


> str. 60.37
> 0--------21.45---------24-----ss------26---------28.54------ 32.08------------21.45----------0
> pwr cbl 34
> 0---------10----------------3.75------------0
> B/C 32.25
> 0----------7--------------25.39----serve----------23.42 < yoke should be about 7.87


Do you have speed nocks location please?Thanks!


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

Can I get full RPM360 specs please? Well, serving location specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Coug09 said:


> Can I get full RPM360 specs please? Well, serving location specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

lzeplin said:


> This is what I have for a black max 2
> 92 7/8 0
> 
> thank you!


----------



## wisdoll22

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have a layout for a Darton DS 3800?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG
> 
> string 59 3/4
> 0-18.75 33.25-28 25.25-23 18.75-0
> 
> cc 32 9/16
> 0-3.5 10.75-0


----------



## mattafliving

Need specs on a Mission Voyager

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguru.com

LQQKING for Mathews Chill SDX serving specs..... anyone, bueller, bueller Thanks in advance.


----------



## la.basscat

Chill R String specs?


----------



## AndyComp

bowguru.com said:


> LQQKING for Mathews Chill SDX serving specs..... anyone, bueller, bueller Thanks in advance.


Here's what I have.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguru.com

Thanks a million !!!!!


----------



## aussie3d

Any one got the serving specs for a PSE Phenom ME? SS59.125 BC 37.75 CC 39.25
Cheers.


----------



## apexpraedator

aussie3d said:


> Any one got the serving specs for a PSE Phenom ME? SS59.125 BC 37.75 CC 39.25
> Cheers.


Phenom (me cam)

String 59.125"
O---17.5...22.44---25.2...27.75---31.5...17.5---0

Buss 37.75"
0---8....7<

Control 39.25"
0---4...29.3----0

SN 
[email protected]
[email protected] 14.75
[email protected]

Converted from metric measurement, sorry!


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Need specs on a mission ballistic in a hurry. 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

mattafliving said:


> Need specs on a mission ballistic in a hurry.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hope this is fast enough
str. 60.75
0-------------27---------------29.5-------33.5--------------20.5--------0
cbl 28 1/8 X2
0---------2------------------9----------0 X2


----------



## mattafliving

edthearcher said:


> hope this is fast enough
> str. 60.75
> 0-------------27---------------29.5-------33.5--------------20.5--------0
> cbl 28 1/8 X2
> 0---------2------------------9----------0 X2


Thanks, just in time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

edthearcher said:


> hope this is fast enough
> str. 60.75
> 0-------------27---------------29.5-------33.5--------------20.5--------0
> cbl 28 1/8 X2
> 0---------2------------------9----------0 X2


Are these 12in yokes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

mattafliving said:


> Are these 12in yokes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Carbon Defiant DFX #3 cam with speed nock locations? 58.25 , 33.00, 34.88 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaw

What is up with the search feature? Anyone have the specs for a Bowtech Insanity CPX? 60 1/8" string and 34 29/32" cables.


----------



## lzeplin

Anyone have anything on a mission x3 ? Need bad, thanks in advance


----------



## Molch

Shaw said:


> What is up with the search feature? Anyone have the specs for a Bowtech Insanity CPX? 60 1/8" string and 34 29/32" cables.


Str: 20,5....23-25,25......28,5-32,5........20,5
BC: 12....<8-12


----------



## Molch

Can anyone help me with an Elite Revol?
Search function doesn't work ;-(


----------



## edthearcher

Shaw said:


> What is up with the search feature? Anyone have the specs for a Bowtech Insanity CPX? 60 1/8" string and 34 29/32" cables.


0---------20.5--------23-----ss----25--------28.5----------32.5--------20.5-------0

0--------12-----------19.5---------------12--<


----------



## Shaw

Preciate it Molch and edthearcher!


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have Bowtech Carbon Icon? 
55 19/32 
35 1/2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have Bowtech Carbon Icon?
> 55 19/32
> 35 1/2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


0---------18.50-------21.25--ss--23-----------26---------30.5------------18.5------------0
0--------5.5--------------------12--------0 X2


----------



## AndyComp

Thanks a bunch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spur chaser

Serving measurements and placement for a switchback xt?


----------



## apexpraedator

Anybody have bowtech carbon knight serving specs please?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have bowtech carbon knight serving specs please?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


str 57 3/8 cbl 35 7/16
0--------18.75--------22 1/8---ss---24 1/8--------27.5-------31--------18.75--------------0
0-------11.25----------14.25-----serve-------24.5---------5.5-------0 X2


----------



## apexpraedator

edthearcher said:


> str 57 3/8 cbl 35 7/16
> 0--------18.75--------22 1/8---ss---24 1/8--------27.5-------31--------18.75--------------0
> 0-------11.25----------14.25-----serve-------24.5---------5.5-------0 X2


Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Anyone have specs for a Mathews Chill? Not Chill R. 

60 3/4 and 28 1/8 string lengths.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lzeplin

Mathews chill
60 3/4
0-------26-------29 1/4 center 32 3/4------21--0
Cable 28 1/8
0---9--------13 1/2-------23----0 should have 5" unserved 
Yoke 12" 4 inches served in middle


----------



## lzeplin

Anyone have serving on a pse shark?
String 60.5 
Buss 40.5
Control 43


----------



## GreggWNY

Halon 32 for those who are looking for serving specs.


----------



## Jabr357

GreggWNY said:


> Halon 32 for those who are looking for serving specs.


 MMMM... this is different from previously posted post #8740 in old thread.

That had:

*Halon 32 str. 63 5/8 cables 29 7/8 yokes 13.0
0...>27.5...>30-34...<23...0
sp nks B.cam [email protected]@[email protected] T.cam [email protected]@[email protected]

0...>8...>12-24.5...0 no serv on this end or loop (big end) x2

0...4" of serv in middle...0 x2*

Is the Yoke serving 4" or 5"?

Also my notes for best tuning: Make string 1/8 shorter than specs - 63 1/2", Cables 3/8 shorter than specs - 29 1/2"; yokes - no change - 13.0".


----------



## edthearcher

reallyl dont think if makes a difference if it,s 4 or 5 in in the yokes


----------



## GreggWNY

Just checked Mathews web site... Halon 32 String is 63 5/8". Also, I just made a set and everything came out to spec.


----------



## Jabr357

edthearcher said:


> reallyl dont think if makes a difference if it,s 4 or 5 in in the yokes


For me an inch is a big deal. I just rough measured my stock Halon 32 6 string yoke serving and it is indeed closer to 5". So post 8470 seem like is the one that is wrong. 

Many other string builders also say that the Halon / cables strings should be 1/8 to 3/8 shorter as the lengths quoted are for untwisted strings (???).

All very confusing. Wish we got straight answers on this Mathews string / cable length issue. Seems to be a well guarded secret.

Wish someone could post the actual shop specs for these strings / cables.


----------



## BARBWIRE

Bear odyssey xlr specs 
bear instinct specs
please


----------



## chanlo26

Anyone have serving on a PSE xpression 3D 2016?
String 58 7/8
Buss 37 3/4
Control 41 5/8
Thank you in advance


----------



## edthearcher

Jabr357 said:


> For me an inch is a big deal. I just rough measured my stock Halon 32 6 string yoke serving and it is indeed closer to 5". So post 8470 seem like is the one that is wrong.
> 
> Many other string builders also say that the Halon / cables strings should be 1/8 to 3/8 shorter as the lengths quoted are for untwisted strings (???).
> 
> All very confusing. Wish we got straight answers on this Mathews string / cable length issue. Seems to be a well guarded secret.
> 
> Wish someone could post the actual shop specs for these strings / cables.


I cant speak for the duel cam mathews i have never had a problem with string and cable lengths, and i have made a lot but for there solo cams I always make the buss cable 1/4 in shorter. but you do it which ever way you find works for you


----------



## apexpraedator

aussie3d said:


> Any one got the serving specs for a PSE Phenom ME? SS59.125 BC 37.75 CC 39.25
> Cheers.


Just remembering i've got a brand new factory set in my workshop... I'll measure it if you need

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

chanlo26 said:


> Anyone have serving on a PSE xpression 3D 2016?
> String 58 7/8
> Buss 37 3/4
> Control 41 5/8
> Thank you in advance


0-----17.25----------26.5------31.75-------32.5-----ss----35.25--------17.25-----------0
0--------8---------------10------0
0------9----------------9<


----------



## lzeplin

pse shark anyone?
String 60.5 
Buss 40.5
Control 43
I'm sure I can guess at the cables but where do I put the center serving? Will center then measure up 2 1/2"then serve down 5" work?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have Renegade R4 specs.. String is 93-3/4" Buss is 38-1/4"


----------



## apexpraedator

PSE phenom ME
From factory strings

ST: 59.125"
0-----17 1/2-----22 5/8----ss---25 1/4----27 7/8----31 5/8-----17 7/8----0
Buss: 37.75"
0----8-----7<
Control: 39.25"
0-----10-----4----0
SN:
[email protected] 5/8
[email protected]
[email protected] 1/2 bottom

[email protected] 3/16
[email protected] 1/2
[email protected] top

If someone can remove my older posts...

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hi all
I have been asked to make a new string set to a PSE Carrera -) Brings back memories from days long gone 
On the info sticker on bottom limb is the stringlength 95,5 and it has "Cable tune" 2933.

Can anyone help me with the Buss Cable length and the specs for the serving placements and lengths?

Best regards
David


----------



## edthearcher

carrera 95.50 bc40
" lc 96 bc 40
" ow 96 bc 40
" u1 96 bc 40
do not have serving lengths if you get them post


----------



## Heine

Anybody have Hoyt Maxxis 35 with the #2 cam? Thank you in advance.


----------



## apexpraedator

Podium X 37 spiral pro #2 anyone?

String 56.88"
Control 41.50"
Buss 39.38"


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soundtx

Anyone have serving specs for an elite emerge?


----------



## edthearcher

Martin limb marked magnum has fuzion cam with adjustable mod present A to A is 32.5 brace is 7.5 original strings on it. on my stretcher the str. is 87.75 B/C is 35 3/8 believe this bow is 2001 or older even has a over draw plate on it. any one have the true string and cable length


----------



## servingspinner

Jag. Mag. With fusion was 88x 36

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

servingspinner said:


> Jag. Mag. With fusion was 88x 36
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


thanks for the reply but dont think thats it


----------



## servingspinner

Hope you can read









Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

servingspinner said:


> Hope you can read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I,am guessing it,s the speed fire mag, thoose old fast flite strings have really stretched thanks again ed


----------



## edthearcher

after 2 days of looking off and on it,s a tracer magnum 2002 str 86.5 b/c at 35 with a to a at 32.25 and customers wonder why we charge so much


----------



## BARBWIRE

Horton ST074 and STo73.
please


----------



## wisdoll22

ISO: Winchester Blaze crossbow...string and cable lengths


----------



## asa3dpro

Anything on the Bowtech Reign 6 or 7 yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> after 2 days of looking off and on it,s a tracer magnum 2002 str 86.5 b/c at 35 with a to a at 32.25 and customers wonder why we charge so much


Str 86.5 0-14 25.5-33 9/16 29 13/16-26 5/16 15 1/8-0

cc 35 15/16 0-5 0-27 1/4

bc 34 1/8 0-9.5 9-7<


----------



## wisdoll22

asa3dpro said:


> Anything on the Bowtech Reign 6 or 7 yet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG
> 
> str 62 1/8 0-21 24.25-26.5 28 7/8-33 21-0
> 
> bc 35 3/16 0-11.25 21-12 8-7<


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> Str 86.5 0-14 25.5-33 9/16 29 13/16-26 5/16 15 1/8-0
> 
> cc 35 15/16 0-5 0-27 1/4
> 
> bc 34 1/8 0-9.5 9-7<


so wisdoll you replied with specs to a martin tracer magnum ar far as i know it was a solo cam so it would have no control cable. made in 2002 and 2003


----------



## wisdoll22

sorry, it posted on wrong one


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> after 2 days of looking off and on it,s a tracer magnum 2002 str 86.5 b/c at 35 with a to a at 32.25 and customers wonder why we charge so much


string 86.5 0-14 25.5-30.5 42-58 9-0
bc 35 0-10 9-7<


----------



## BARBWIRE

Horton hunter max 175
ST074=35.25
ST073 = 26.25
0xxx8---5---8xxxx0
0--6xx8----8xxxx0
these specs are off old string set off xbow


----------



## apexpraedator

Hello,
Just some precisions about a mathews dxt, what's the good string and cable lenght, i found differents measurement about it...
Mathews says str:86 1/4 cbl: 32 1/4
And i found here str: 86 1/8 cbl 32 1/8
And some more...!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

apexpraedator said:


> Hello,
> Just some precisions about a mathews dxt, what's the good string and cable lenght, i found differents measurement about it...
> Mathews says str:86 1/4 cbl: 32 1/4
> And i found here str: 86 1/8 cbl 32 1/8
> And some more...!
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


mathews specs are not always spot on, string makers like to make them slightly shorter to get the timing marks to time, my self i go with string length and make buss cable 1/4 shorter


----------



## apexpraedator

edthearcher said:


> mathews specs are not always spot on, string makers like to make them slightly shorter to get the timing marks to time, my self i go with string length and make buss cable 1/4 shorter


Thank you!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Coach Grumpy

looking for serving specs on a Hoyt hypertec string 88 cable 37.58 thanks


----------



## TooxTall

Looking for serving specs for a PSE dream season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

TooxTall said:


> Looking for serving specs for a PSE dream season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


string 61 5/8 0-20.75 33.25-29 20.75-0

CC 36 1/2 0-4 10-0

BC 0-8 10-8<


----------



## Bryandb82

Hey Guys I'm in search of a couple serving specs. I need a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL #4 and a Hoyt Podium Elite 37 #4. Thanks


----------



## apexpraedator

Bryandb82 said:


> Hey Guys I'm in search of a couple serving specs. I need a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL #4 and a Hoyt Podium Elite 37 #4. Thanks


Gtx or spiral cams on the podium x?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Bryandb82 said:


> Hey Guys I'm in search of a couple serving specs. I need a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL #4 and a Hoyt Podium Elite 37 #4. Thanks


Gtx or spiral cams on the podium?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TooxTall

wisdoll22 said:


> string 61 5/8 0-20.75 33.25-29 20.75-0
> 
> CC 36 1/2 0-4 10-0
> 
> BC 0-8 10-8<


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooxTall

Looking for PSE Dream season decree hd serving lengths 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

Can anybody help me out with string & cable lengths for a 2014 Martin Eclypse? I have the bow on hand, but the string is in poor shape and I can't find the factory lengths to be accurate......


----------



## apexpraedator

TooxTall said:


> Looking for PSE Dream season decree hd serving lengths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PSE DECREE HD

Str: 63.25"
0---20 3/4....24 3/4----27 1/2...29 3/4---33 3/4....20 3/4-----0
Buss: 36.5"
O----8....7<
Control: 43.125"
0----9....12 1/4-----0


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Bryandb82 said:


> Hey Guys I'm in search of a couple serving specs. I need a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL #4 and a Hoyt Podium Elite 37 #4. Thanks


HOYT PODIUM X 37
Gtx cam#4

Str: 0---14...25.5--center--31... 14-----0
Buss: 0----11... 7<
Control: 0----5 1/8....13----0

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bryandb82

Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## bhollar

Halon 32-6 strings and cable lengths needed. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

bhollar said:


> Halon 32-6 strings and cable lengths needed. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with this one and hope someone posts the "secret" (LOL) "shop/jig" string and cable lengths for this bow. 

The factory stated lengths seem to be for untwisted strings/cables therefore not accurate for final "on bow" actual twisted lengths.


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have 2003 Hoyt RazorTec....#4 Cam & 1/2. String 49.0 Control 37.50 Buss 34.75 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

hoyt nitrum 30 serving specs please
56
32.88
34.75


----------



## Coach Grumpy

Looking for serving specs on Diamond Black Ice FLX.


----------



## Terrace bulls

BARBWIRE said:


> hoyt nitrum 30 serving specs please
> 56
> 32.88
> 34.75


Check post 6732 page 674. It's got what you need. Good luck

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Terrace bulls said:


> Check post 6732 page 674. It's got what you need. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


Thanks.I did a search but it pulled up nothing for me.Search doesn't find any that im doing.I even did just Hoyt and went threw every page of hoyts and didnt show it.
Oh well.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for a Renegade Outlaw 31. string 88 1/8 and cable 32 5/8


----------



## AndyComp

Can anyone help me with a Parker Kodiak? String 86 cable 33 3/4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Does anyone have specs for a Mathews Z7 extreme and a bowtech prodigy posibly


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Need the bowtech prodigy stuff asap... found the Mathews Z7 extreme in a earlier post thank you


----------



## AndyComp

Prodigy specs are in the old thread post #6847

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

Prodigy from my bow : str 60.5: end 20 3/8; low sts 23.25, high sts 24.125 - 25.88; center 29-33; s.n. start 3 X 17.5 + 4 X 18.38; buss cables 35.25 (spec 35 5/16): 9.5; 16-22.75; 6.75>

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Thank you guys


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Ok guys I have another request if anyone can help
bowtech Allegiance


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone able to help with a Parker Kodiak?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Any word on the Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## AndyComp

Terrybuilt1 said:


> Any word on the Bowtech Allegiance


Old thread post #270 and/or 612.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrybuilt1

Awesome!!!


----------



## AndyComp

Kodiak KO 32 anyone? 
86 and 33.75

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Bear Pledge. string 57 1/8 bc 32 1/4


----------



## hunter .b

Looking for MARTIN RAGE specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have something on a PSE Mach 6? 

I know string lengths are different for each draw length but anything will help me out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

I've got the specs for a supra s6, 29", cam looks the same.
Tell me if it can help

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Has anyone ever worked with a Fleetwood Envoy? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

Anyone got serving specs for 2015 hoyt carbon spyder turbo zt with #3 cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lab32

Carbon spyder zt turbo #3 str 58.63: 19.25; 23.25-26; 29-33; spd nks centered 4x16.63+4x18.38 control 39.25: 20; 6. buss 35: > 8-16; 11

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

lab32 said:


> Carbon spyder zt turbo #3 str 58.63: 19.25; 23.25-26; 29-33; spd nks centered 4x16.63+4x18.38 control 39.25: 20; 6. buss 35: > 8-16; 11
> 
> Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Has anyone ever worked with a Fleetwood Envoy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Anyone have anything on this bow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for a 2005 Darton / Great Lakes Fireforce Crossbow. String is 39-1/2" and Cables are 28-11/16" Thanks in advance


----------



## Pansch360

Hey there everyone in looking for specs for a mission menice. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## babyg

NBA Horizon 28DL 
String = 58 5/16"
Btm end 15", -> 
String stop 22.25-24.25", -> 
Ctr serving 27.25-31.5", ->
Top end 15".

(2) Cntrl Cables 42 11/16"
Btm end 6", ->
Cbl guard 16.25-20.5", ->
Top end 8".

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyg

NBA Horizon, 28"DL

Cable guard CORRECTION
16.25-21.5" starting from 6" end or cable let out loop "loop closet to axle"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heine

Anybody have servings for the High Country Rad 4-Runner?
String is 52 7/8
Cable is 31 3/4


----------



## edthearcher

looked threw all my high country specs dont see one with those specs???


----------



## Heine

Thank you for trying. I truly appreciate it. I have a pic of the sticker on the bow with the lengths?


----------



## Nyny

Specs for Martin nemesi nitro!


----------



## edthearcher

Nyny said:


> Specs for Martin nemesi nitro!


dont no if this works
hybrix 2.0 cam
str, 57.75 cbl X2 38.75
0------15.5--------23------ss----25------------27.75------cs-----32-----------15.5-----------0
0-----------10---------------6.25----------0 X2


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for any bowfishing bows: PSE, AMS, CAJUN etc. let me know what you have out there! need lengths and servings. thanks in advance to anyone that can help


----------



## adventurejack

Looking for specs/serving measures - PSE Bowmadness 34


----------



## wisdoll22

adventurejack said:


> Looking for specs/serving measures
> 
> string 61 3/8
> 0-20 33 1/8-29 1/8 27 1/4 - 24 3/4 20-0
> CC - 41
> 0-12 8-0
> BC - 35 7/8
> >7-9 10-0


----------



## taggedout

Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a 2017 Athens Ultimatum? Thanks!


----------



## AndyComp

taggedout said:


> Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a 2017 Athens Ultimatum? Thanks!


Specs from the factory.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## taggedout

Thank you!


----------



## taggedout

Does anyone have string and serving specs for a Hoyt Ignite and a Hoyt Havoc xt2000? Thanks in advance!


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> adventurejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for specs/serving measures
> 
> string 61 3/8
> 0-20 33 1/8-29 1/8 27 1/4 - 24 3/4 20-0
> CC - 41
> 0-12 8-0
> BC - 35 7/8
> >7-9 10-0
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will bite who makes the adventurejack bow
Click to expand...


----------



## edthearcher

taggedout said:


> Does anyone have string and serving specs for a Hoyt Ignite and a Hoyt Havoc xt2000? Thanks in advance!


hoyt ignite
str. 57 3/8
0---------18----------27------31---------18------0
buss 31 3/8 X2
> 7 ----------------9--------0

havoc
str 53
0-------16-------25-------31----------16------0
buss 33.5
> 7---------------10----------0
cont 38.5
0---------8---------------12---------0


----------



## taggedout

Thank you for lookin out @edthearcher


----------



## adventurejack

wisdoll22 said:


> adventurejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for specs/serving measures
> 
> string 61 3/8
> 0-20 33 1/8-29 1/8 27 1/4 - 24 3/4 20-0
> CC - 41
> 0-12 8-0
> BC - 35 7/8
> >7-9 10-0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks wisdoll22
Click to expand...


----------



## adventurejack

edthearcher said:


> wisdoll22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will bite who makes the adventurejack bow
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa - wish there was one....I'd buy it!
Click to expand...


----------



## michaelgentry87

Hoyt freestyle 

Said no.3 cam but I assume that it's the no.5 cam plz and ty 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hi all 
I am looking for string and cable lengths on a kinetic Dual rave
I am also in the need for the serving specs.
I have done a search, but nothing came up in the search results.
Can anyone guide me to this info?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs on a Mission Sub 1 crossbow ?


----------



## Eikleberry1

Does anyone have string and serving specs for a Quest G5 Primal? Thank you!


----------



## apexpraedator

Hello

Need specs for a Hoyt contender elite xt2000 GTX #2
St. 51.5
Cc 41.75
Bc 39.5

Thanks.

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## power

Anyone have serving specs for PSE phenom XT? Thanks


----------



## babyg

Correction to my post #513, NBA Horizon 28"DL. The overall string length = 59 5/16" not 58 5/16". 
Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Predator

Does anyone have serving specs for a 2014 Obsession Sniper GT?
String-56.25"
Cables (2)-34.75
Thanks!


----------



## power

power said:


> Anyone have serving specs for PSE phenom XT? Thanks


 Even String and cables length will do fine, if any body own PSE Phenom XT? Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

power said:


> Even String and cables length will do fine, if any body own PSE Phenom XT? Thanks


you can get the string and cable lengths at the PSE web site


----------



## Rowdy1059

String specs. On TRX 38 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

if you look there posted on the forum part


----------



## Rowdy1059

edthearcher said:


> if you look there posted on the forum part


K thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## power

edthearcher said:


> you can get the string and cable lengths at the PSE web site



Can you give me the link if you dont mind? I search hours but i havent found anthing. I also sent email to the PSE but they said they could not give the string and cables lengths.
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

power said:


> Even String and cables length will do fine, if any body own PSE Phenom XT? Thanks


http://tune.pse-archery.com/

In the search box on top, type "PHENOM".

2013. Phenom ME. String 59.125 inches. Buss 37.75 inches. Control 39.25 inches
2014. Phenom ME. String 59.125 inches. Buss 37.75 inches. Control 39.25 inches
2015. Phenom ME. String 59.125 inches. Buss 37.75 inches. Control 39.25 inches

2014. Phenom SD. String 55.125 inches. Buss 37.13 inches. Control 41.625 inches.
2015. Phenom SD. String 55.125 inches. Buss 37.13 inches. Control 41.625 inches.
2016. Phenom SD. String 55.125 inches. Buss 37.13 inches. Control 41.625 inches.

2016. Phenom DC. String 63.125 inches. Buss 37.50 inches. Control 42.75 inches.

*NOTE. specs for 2017 PHENOM DC changed, so 2017 specs are not the same as 2016 specs.
2017. Phenom DC. String 62.5 inches. Buss 37.00 inches. Control 42.125 inches.*

*NOTE. specs for 2017 PHENOM SD changed, so 2017 specs are not the same as 2016 specs.
2017. Phenom SD. String 54.625 inches. Buss 36.50 inches. Control 41.25 inches.*


----------



## wisdoll22

specs needed for a GOLDEN EAGLE CARBINE HAWK 53 3/4


----------



## edthearcher

did a google search on that bow, best i could come up with was 55.25 but you say it,s 53.75. this bow has a tear drop system, simple to put end serving at 10 or 12 in, measure the string length make a mark 1.2 way or in the center go down 3 inches serve up 7 inches center, your good to go


----------



## servingspinner

edthearcher said:


> did a google search on that bow, best i could come up with was 55.25 but you say it,s 53.75. this bow has a tear drop system, simple to put end serving at 10 or 12 in, measure the string length make a mark 1.2 way or in the center go down 3 inches serve up 7 inches center, your good to go


And an FYI I'm sure you know the tear drop had to have Dacron, new style material will rip those lead things right off

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BYArchery

Does anyone have the build specs for the 2016 Hoyt Defiant #3 Cam?

Thanks!!
Josh


----------



## Bow Predator

Still needing 2014 Obsession Sniper GT serving specs. Thanks!


----------



## sjbeasy

In need of serving specs for a 2016 elite synergy


----------



## macnimation

Hi, sorry to bother you but do you happen to have a similar diagram of the Mathews Conquest 4 Mini Max cams string and cable please?


----------



## probowstrings

macnimation said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you but do you happen to have a similar diagram of the Mathews Conquest 4 Mini Max cams string and cable please?


Hi,
This is what i have


----------



## toad400

I've Looked and can not find anything

Hoyt Pro Defiant 30 with no. 3 cam

Need serving specs please


----------



## lab32

Hello guys! Mathews Apex 7 
string 95 1/4 cable 40 1/2. Are this specs correct or not? If not - what`s correct?
Thanx.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Anyone have the new hoyt rx-1 #2 Cam yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone with the realm x yet? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for a Hoyt Ultratec XT2000, nfrt h6-tr h6. string is 56.5, cant read label. looks like cc 43 and bc of 40. any help? believe it is a 2003


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for a Hoyt Ultratec XT2000, nfrt h6-tr h6. string is 56.5, cant read label. looks like cc 43 and bc of 40. any help? believe it is a 2003


2004 ultra tec. str 56.50
0------15----------27-----31.5-----15-------0
con. cbl. 42.25
0------6-------------9--------0
buss. 38.75
0--------9----------------8<
hope this helps i dont know why a lot of string makers are not sharing like they use to


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> 2004 ultra tec. str 56.50
> 0
> thanks! I try to help out when I can, but yes, a lot less people sharing now


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have info on a Hoyt AlphaTec? All I was told is it has a 28 inch draw. Anything will help. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have info on a Hoyt AlphaTec? All I was told is it has a 28 inch draw. Anything will help.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


1998 alpha tec #2 cam
str.55.25
0--------12---------26.50-----------31.50--------12--------0
buss cbl 41.75 X2
0----------10-----------------8<


----------



## AndyComp

edthearcher said:


> 1998 alpha tec #2 cam
> str.55.25
> 0--------12---------26.50-----------31.50--------12--------0
> buss cbl 41.75 X2
> 0----------10-----------------8<


Awesome! Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Anyone have specs for a Bear Marshal RTH?


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Does anyone have serving specs for a 2016 PSE Xpression? Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Have searched AT for the serving specs for the 2015 PSE Dominator Max MD.
Str. 59.25 buss 41.00 Control 45.625

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Terrace bulls

skullerud said:


> Have searched AT for the serving specs for the 2015 PSE Dominator Max MD.
> Str. 59.25 buss 41.00 Control 45.625
> 
> Can anyone help me?


Check out the PSE Archery specific form. June 17 2015. It's got it 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Is it so easy that you use the serving specs from the ME cams and the string lengths for the MD cams?


----------



## BARBWIRE

Anyone have mathews triax?I have serving specs and lengths not under tension.Here specs as giving to me not under tension.
59.5
25.75
13
0xx24-27.75xx31.75--22xx0
0xx7.5--10xxxx20.75
0---4.25xxx4.25---0(some vary on this serving spec)


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for a PSE Toxic Crossbow, string 37 cables 21 7/16


----------



## wisdoll22

nuthinbutnock said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a 2016 PSE Xpression? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


string 58 7/8 0-17.25 26.5-31.75 32.5-35.25 17.25-0
cc 41 5/8 0-8 10-0
bc 37 3/4 >9-10 9-0


----------



## nuthinbutnock

wisdoll22 said:


> string 58 7/8 0-17.25 26.5-31.75 32.5-35.25 17.25-0
> cc 41 5/8 0-8 10-0
> bc 37 3/4 >9-10 9-0


Did these change? On the PSE website in their tune charts, they’re showing different string and cable lengths than what are in your specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

this is what we have for the 2016 model. lengths came from one of our PSE Dealers


----------



## nuthinbutnock

wisdoll22 said:


> this is what we have for the 2016 model. lengths came from one of our PSE Dealers


Ok. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

nuthinbutnock said:


> Did these change? On the PSE website in their tune charts, they’re showing different string and cable lengths than what are in your specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, you didn't specify if you needed the DM or DM 3D. I have the 3D specs. that's why you think I have the wrong specs.


----------



## nuthinbutnock

wisdoll22 said:


> ok, you didn't specify if you needed the DM or DM 3D. I have the 3D specs. that's why you think I have the wrong specs.


No, it is the DM I need. And the tune charts are showing different. This is what the tune charts show










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

PSE xpression DM
str. 62.625
0---------18.25--------25.75 s/s---28.25----------30.75---------34.75---------18.25-----0
c/c 45.5
0------8-----------10------0
b/c 41.62
0--------8 10--<
hope this helps


----------



## nuthinbutnock

edthearcher said:


> PSE xpression DM
> str. 62.625
> 0---------18.25--------25.75 s/s---28.25----------30.75---------34.75---------18.25-----0
> c/c 45.5
> 0------8-----------10------0
> b/c 41.62
> 0--------8 10--<
> hope this helps


Perfect. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taggedout

Does anyone have the string, cable and serving specs for a Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 with a #3 cam? Thank you!


----------



## apexpraedator

Hello,

Anybody have serving specs for a PSE dominator me ( ata 40) please?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toad400

aanyone have serving specs for a Bear Cruzer G2?
Thanks


----------



## foudarme

Does anyone have string and serving specs for a bowtech realm X ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Does anyone have anything on an Athens just for does?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

why what do youhave


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for servings/lengths for a 2018 Bowtech Realmx and a Mission Hype DT


----------



## AndyComp

Anything out there on an Elite Victory X yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for servings/lengths for a 2018 Bowtech Realmx and a Mission Hype DT


need these asap....ANYONE???


----------



## Heine

Anybody have string and serving specs for the Ravin R9. I cant find it.


----------



## wisdoll22

still looking for the bowtech realmx and Bear Pledge servings specs. ANYONE??


----------



## adventurejack

Anybody know strand count for Fury for the little floating yoke cables for the 2017 PSE Evolve 35


----------



## adventurejack

adventurejack said:


> Anybody know strand count for Fury for the little floating yoke cables for the 2017 PSE Evolve 35


I'm really needing to know that strand count for Fury for the 2017 PSE Evolve 35...especially those two floating yoke cables that wrap around the cam.


----------



## AndyComp

adventurejack said:


> I'm really needing to know that strand count for Fury for the 2017 PSE Evolve 35...especially those two floating yoke cables that wrap around the cam.


I think I used 20 before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddie2488

Shootdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarfly

Hoyt pro force 26.5 to 30 inch cam string specs?


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Anything out there on an Elite Victory X yet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


String 61 1/4
0××××17.5--24×××25.5--28.75×××32.75--17.5××××0

Cables 42 5/8 X2
0×××4.5----10××××0


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have Halon X?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## elk666

Following


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for strings specs on Trx 7, 8, and 38. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

Trx 7/8 good specs in post 366 :thumbs_up

for 38 I guess all strings exactly 2" shorter; end servings & speed nocks same way; sts, center & roller servings 1" closer to reference loop.


----------



## oldglory

Anyone haver serving specs an speed nock locations for a PSE Decree HD? Thnx


----------



## apexpraedator

oldglory said:


> Anyone haver serving specs an speed nock locations for a PSE Decree HD? Thnx


Take a look on post #479

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon42166

Quick probably dumb question. I’m trying to search this thread and the original one for specs for 2 old bows Mathews mq32 and pse nova su. But it only lets me search every where what am I doing wrong ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

Brandon42166 said:


> Quick probably dumb question. I
> I have the MQ 32...what string length are you looking for. I have 2 different ones. PM me


----------



## Brandon42166

Not sure he has not brought it to me all I know it’s a mq32 I need severing specs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon42166

I’m having no luck with the search bar...anyone point me to what post # has the impulse 31 specs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have Echelon 37 specs?


----------



## AndyComp

Brandon42166 said:


> I’m having no luck with the search bar...anyone point me to what post # has the impulse 31 specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can have the speca to you Sunday. I have one in right now and I will measure it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Hogwire Strings said:


> anyone have Echelon 37 specs?


I have a buddy that has one. I may be able to measure it for you early next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

AndyComp said:


> I have a buddy that has one. I may be able to measure it for you early next week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staroman

Hello,
I am searching serving specs for a Hoyt Double XL 2017 (DFX Cams). Anyone can help me? 
Thanks Jan


----------



## Pansch360

Hey there looking for string specs for an obsession 7xp thank you

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Brandon42166 said:


> I’m having no luck with the search bar...anyone point me to what post # has the impulse 31 specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


0xx18.25-22xx23.5-26.5xx30.5-18.25xx0

0xx10---6xx0 X2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

I'm looking for serving specs on Win & Win Shadow 34


----------



## Pixies

Looking for Elite Revol Serving specs 
String 59 3/4"
Cables 39 1/2"
Thank you


----------



## Stattner

2018 Hoyt Hyperforce #2
Str-54
CC-34.75
BC-24 11/16
BC split cable- 17 7/8

STR- [0-18 3/8][25.25-29.25][32 1/8-34 7/8][18 1/8-0]
CC-[0-19.25][3.75-0]
BC->(from top)[8.75-19.75] this has a 4 7/8 opening at the bottom
BC split cable- [0-7 5/8][7 5/8-0]

Speed nock locations
Top-
8 through 14.25-15 5/8
4 through 15 7/8- 16.5
4 through 16.75-17 3/8
Bottom-
8 through 14.5-15.5
4 through 15.75-16 3/8
4 through 16.5/8-17.5


----------



## COBowhnter

probowstrings said:


> hi,
> this is what i have


where do you get these layout diagrams?


----------



## wisdoll22

need 2018 Bear Cruzer G2 lengths and servings. asap


----------



## AndyComp

Looking for Elite Option specs if anyone has them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## COBowhnter

any layout charts for Hoyt alpha max 32?


----------



## hunterwrx

Hoyt pro comp elite fx #1 spiral cam spec if anyone has it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattner

Mathews Triax 
S-59 3/8
C-25.5
yolks-13"
Str-[0-21 7/8][27.5-31.75][24.25-0]
C-[0-7.5][10-20 5/8] 5" opening 
yolk- 5" in the middle


----------



## mattafliving

Needing specs for Darton Spectra e, tempest t, and tempest 3D. Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Any one have 2017 Carbon Defiant 30 serving and speed nock locations ? 54.75 string, 35 control, 32.88 buss. ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wisdoll22

still needing bear cruzer g2 and browning ambush xb. lengths and servings ASAP anyone out there???


----------



## chenashot

Looking for 2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 with #3 cam.

I've got the lengths and am already laid up, need serving and speed nocks please!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwflake

Any one happen to have string specs for PSE Shootdown?


----------



## mattafliving

chenashot said:


> Looking for 2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 with #3 cam.
> 
> I've got the lengths and am already laid up, need serving and speed nocks please!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk










This should cover you for serving, the pro defiants and Carbon defiants only vary by minimal amount in string length. Also, Hoyt normally keeps serving specs pretty consistent through out multiple models. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot

mattafliving said:


> This should cover you for serving, the pro defiants and Carbon defiants only vary by minimal amount in string length. Also, Hoyt normally keeps serving specs pretty consistent through out multiple models.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

this may sound a little rude, but if you are not willing to share specs with any of us on here, please do not ask for specs either. we are not in competition with anyone, everyone is looking for help, that's why this thread is on here. if you are just going to keep asking for specs but are refusing to share with anyone, please don't ask us for help.


----------



## mattafliving

wisdoll22 said:


> this may sound a little rude, but if you are not willing to share specs with any of us on here, please do not ask for specs either. we are not in competition with anyone, everyone is looking for help, that's why this thread is on here. if you are just going to keep asking for specs but are refusing to share with anyone, please don't ask us for help.


Give and penny, take a penny. You’re not being rude. Calling it how it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> this may sound a little rude, but if you are not willing to share specs with any of us on here, please do not ask for specs either. we are not in competition with anyone, everyone is looking for help, that's why this thread is on here. if you are just going to keep asking for specs but are refusing to share with anyone, please don't ask us for help.


I fully agree with you. when it started out a few years back there was a lot of sharing and helping each other, be honest with you i really dont want to share because of this. and i do not like PMs


----------



## chenashot

wisdoll22 said:


> this may sound a little rude, but if you are not willing to share specs with any of us on here, please do not ask for specs either. we are not in competition with anyone, everyone is looking for help, that's why this thread is on here. if you are just going to keep asking for specs but are refusing to share with anyone, please don't ask us for help.


Are you talking to me? I'm assuming that you are since mine was the last post before yours. I am definitely not trying to do that. I am actually a very low volume builder so honestly, don't have that many layouts to share with others. I am really not on here much anyway but if you have seen ANY of my posts on AT I am all about helping!

As far as you saying don't ask if you are not willing to list yours , then where else are people supposed to ask then. Do you want to tell a new builder to not ask even though they have nothing to share? This whole forum was built to ask and discuss, and yes, share. If you are not willing to share your specs with some members who don't reciprocate, then that is fine, but others are willing to help even if they get nothing in return. 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Elite Echelon 39

62 7/8
0xxx18.5--25xxx26.5--30xxx34.5--18.5xxx0

43 3/4
0xxx9.5--18.75xxx28.25--6xxx0



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

elite GTO (08) 
str, 553/16 buss. 37 9/16
0----------15--------21-----ss----23.25----------26---------cs--------29.5----------15---------0
0---------10----------------6-----------0 X2
o.k. this is a challange post up your elites, lets see what you have . than after that some one pick another bow and go for that, what you say naysayers


----------



## buckhunter2705

Has anyone made strings yet for the new Hoyt rx1. I know they show all the specs that the string should be built to on Hoyt’s site and the types of servings. Has anyone made any with other serving material besides what Hoyt lists and if so what did you use and how did they hold up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PeterM

adventurejack said:


> I'm really needing to know that strand count for Fury for the 2017 PSE Evolve 35...especially those two floating yoke cables that wrap around the cam.


PSE uses 16 strands of 452X.

Pete.


----------



## Terrace bulls

buckhunter2705 said:


> Has anyone made strings yet for the new Hoyt rx1. I know they show all the specs that the string should be built to on Hoyt’s site and the types of servings. Has anyone made any with other serving material besides what Hoyt lists and if so what did you use and how did they hold up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just spun a set for my rx1. I used bcyx and 3d serving. Used halo .21 for center serving and fits my gold tip kinetics perfect.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

Terrace bulls said:


> I just spun a set for my rx1. I used bcyx and 3d serving. Used halo .21 for center serving and fits my gold tip kinetics perfect.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


Might have to order my sim bcyx and make me a set. All I’ve got on hand rite now is 452x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow Predator

Need specs for an Obsession Hashtag. Thanks!


----------



## AndyComp

Had a chance to measure the Elite Ritual today. 

59 1/2
0xx18.25--23.5xx25--28.25xx32.5--18.25xx0

37 5/8
0xx9--15xx25.25--6xx0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Anybody have Xpedition xplorer ss serving specs please?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## randys1954

Need serving specs on Diamond Toxik XT, thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

no, I am not talking about you, sorry if that's what you thought. i am more than willing to share any specs, if i have them, with anyone who needs them


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have Xpedition xplorer ss serving specs please?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


No one?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

apexpraedator said:


> No one?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


I have it at home that I can get to you this evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for servings for:
2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant, string 57.63
2017 PSE Infinity, string 88 1/2


----------



## AndyComp

Any specs available for the Hoyt RX1 Ultra?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have Xpedition xplorer ss serving specs please?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


57.1875
0xx19.375-26xx30-33.625xx35.125-37.625xx0
Speed nocks top [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Speed nocks bottom [email protected] 16.3125, [email protected], [email protected]

BC 31.875
0xx9-17xx21.25-8.75xx7.25 <

CC 34.4375
0xx9.75-14xx20.375-29.875xx0

These are straight from the factory.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Great!!
Thanks AndyComp!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Somebody have Pse dream season decree specs please?
Or something else with inertia cam...

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

apexpraedator said:


> Somebody have Pse dream season decree specs please?
> Or something else with inertia cam...
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


what is your string length, I have a couple. want to make sure I give you the right one


----------



## apexpraedator

Sorry, it's a 2016 dream season decree ti, 60.375 for the string lenght.
It can be close with the Inertia, difference of ATA is less than 1/2".

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

PSE Decree str.60.38 buss 32.25 con. 34.0

0...20.5...23 5/8-56 1/8...28.5-31 5/8...20.5...0
sp nks, 5 singles on each end @ 16.75,17.5,18.25,19.25,and 20

0...4.5......................1 0...0

cam end 0...8................7< yoke end 

this is what I have


----------



## apexpraedator

That's it!
Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

andy if i read this right you have the bottom serving as 19.375 top end serving as 37.625---0 ????


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> PSE Decree str.60.38 buss 32.25 con. 34.0
> 
> 0...20.5...23 5/8-56 1/8...28.5-31 5/8...20.5...0
> sp nks, 5 singles on each end @ 16.75,17.5,18.25,19.25,and 20
> 
> 0...4.5......................1 0...0
> 
> cam end 0...8................7< yoke end
> 
> this is what I have


wisdoll you also should check your figures string stop 23 5/8 to 56 1/8 ???????


----------



## lab32

Gyus I`d serve PSE Decree IC string this way: 20.75;23.5-26;28.25-32.25;20.75 speed nocks centered at 17.06 17.75 18.56 19.375 20.25. Just calculation.


----------



## apexpraedator

Bow is on the road, I will measure the factory set.


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Looking for string layout for 2016 and 2017 Hyper Edge. 
Anyone?


----------



## lab32

Someone here posted


> hoyt Hyper Edge #2 cam just measured a factory set.
> 0xxx17 5/8....22 1/2xxx25...28 3/4 Center 32 3/4...17 5/8xxx0
> 0xxx5 1/2......21 1/2xxx0
> >8xxx17 1/4....11xxx0
> Speed Nocks centered from ends @ 14 1/2,15 3/4,17


I made a set for #3 cam 
63.63:	20	24	27.25	30.5	34.75 speed nocks centerd 17 18.125	19.25
40:	5.5	22 
38.25:	>8	18	10
calculation again, customer was satisfied


----------



## skullerud

Thanx mate!


----------



## edthearcher

lab32 said:


> Someone here posted
> 
> I made a set for #3 cam
> 63.63:	20	24	27.25	30.5	34.75 speed nocks centerd 17 18.125	19.25
> 40:	5.5	22
> 38.25:	>8	18	10
> calculation again, customer was satisfied


checked thease on the 2018 hoyt web site there both wrong whats up guys lately


----------



## lab32

edthearcher said:


> checked thease on the 2018 hoyt web site there both wrong whats up guys lately


This was done

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

lab32 said:


> This was done
> 
> Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


So, what's right?

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

Hauges Archery said:


> Hello guys. I have been asked to build a string set for a Bear LST bow, but I Can not find any string specs anywhere. Does anyone have the build specs on the Bear LST?


second on this. Bear lST build specs?

Also looking for obsession hemorrhage build specs


----------



## lunghit

Looking for speed nock locations for a Bowtech D350. For some reason my search feature is not working. Thanks.


----------



## lzeplin

....


----------



## iceman14

Anybody have the specs for the original Bowtech Fanatic?
The old thread has a few but none of them have the roller guard serving.


----------



## CoachErl

I'm looking for the Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 SD serving specs and speed nock locations. I have the string and cable lengths from the website. I've searched through this thread and the old one but can't seem to find anything. 

string 56.05
cables 40.41

thanks in advance!


----------



## apexpraedator

Hello,

Somedy have serving specs for a 2018 HOYT PROFORCE please?
Cam #2
Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## saysme

PRO EDGE ELITE No2 Cam- Speed nock Placement

I'm hoping Somebody could help me out with the speed nock placement for Pro Edge Elite with #2 cam.

Thankyou in advance

Steve


----------



## peterp

Can anyone please explain where to actually measure length from?
I notice some measure from end of loop and some measure in front of loop.
example 0-16.5 
Is 16.5 measured from the end of loop (here l0 or here 0l on loop). Also same question on Yokes.

String serving: 0-16.5.......23-25 3/8.........27 7/8-31 7/8........9-0

Cable serving: >7-9.............9 1/2-0 

Thank you,
Peter


----------



## lab32

measure from the outside edge of the jig post = from the inner side of the end of the loop


----------



## edthearcher

peterp said:


> Can anyone please explain where to actually measure length from?
> I notice some measure from end of loop and some measure in front of loop.
> example 0-16.5
> Is 16.5 measured from the end of loop (here l0 or here 0l on loop). Also same question on Yokes.
> 
> String serving: 0-16.5.......23-25 3/8.........27 7/8-31 7/8........9-0
> 
> Cable serving: >7-9.............9 1/2-0
> 
> Thank you,
> Peter


16.5 hook your tape on out side of the post measure in 16.5 make a mark on string bundle I always start from the string bottom. buss cable > 7 that means the yoke is 7 in. long the 9 says he serves down 2 inches


----------



## peterp

edthearcher said:


> 16.5 hook your tape on out side of the post measure in 16.5 make a mark on string bundle I always start from the string bottom. buss cable > 7 that means the yoke is 7 in. long the 9 says he serves down 2 inches


Thank you for clarifying.

Peter


----------



## lunghit

lunghit said:


> Looking for speed nock locations for a Bowtech D350. For some reason my search feature is not working. Thanks.


Anyone? Thanks


----------



## lab32

I made for D350 but records are lost. Lengths at least 1/8 over specs..
Quick calculation says speed nocks centered at 19.5, top and bottom the same. If this helps.

Serving specs from first thread
"bowtech destroyer 350 from a very good source so here goes.

from post...8 5/8 inlet track servings. roller guard servings from 16 3/8" to 23 5/8". "Y" is not served 
BC 35 3/4" from factory (1/8" over sticker).

String 
from bottom post...20 1/4" end servings...23 1/4" to 25 1/8" shock absorber serving...31 7/16" center of center serving.
These are 61 13/16""


----------



## occimitato

Hello everyone. 
Im looking for serving specs for a *Mathews Monster 8* . Thanks for the help


----------



## K_pell

String and cable build information for Mathews Q2 and Switchback. I am needing string and cable build information, serving length, position, Etc for Mathews Q2 and Mathews Switchback. Finally after 4 days of emailing Matthews back and forth they finally supplied me with the length of the yolk cable and string for the Switchback, string is 91.75 and cable is 35.5. but they would not give me any other information, such as the recommended strand count, Serving position, length, yoke length, Etc. The other is the Q2, string length for it is 90.25 and split yoke length is 36.5. but that is all they would Supply. I usually just build the string and cable off of the original but both of the bows came in with the strings and cables cut / broke. So I don't really have an original to measure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Kenny


----------



## Pixies

Hello Anyone.
I'm looking for string and serving specs of Bear Threath Bow.

Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## edthearcher

do you mean truth


----------



## Pixies

Edthearcher

No it is a 2016 Bear threat


----------



## chanlo26

Hello from France. I'm looking for serving specs for a Bowtech 09 Sentinel. Thanks for the help


----------



## lunghit

I need all specs for the Bowtech Realm X please. Thanks


----------



## lab32

chanlo26 said:


> Hello from France. I'm looking for serving specs for a Bowtech 09 Sentinel. Thanks for the help


Hello from Russia 
Here is what I have
63(make +3/8)	18.74;	24.25;	26.50;	30.00;	34;	16.87
41 3/8 (make + 1/4)	6.50;	(14.5;	21.87 1st cable)	(17.5;	24.75 2nd cable);	10.5


----------



## chanlo26

Thanks a lot !!! archery talk is the best !!!


----------



## toad400

Anyone Have serving specs on a Regular Halon X ( not comp)


----------



## adventurejack

PSE SHOOTDOWN - Looking for Factory lengths for string and cables. If you got the floating yoke length that would help too.
Thanks for helping!


----------



## servingspinner

This should work...I hope
View attachment 6419095
View attachment SEC CONTROL.PDF
View attachment SEC CONTROL.PDF


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

In need of serve layouts and lengths for PSE dominator max md. 
Thank you anyone who can help in advance!


----------



## CoachErl

2016 Hoyt Defiant Serving specs and speed nock locations

#3 Cam
String length 57.75


----------



## bowguru.com

Serving Specs. for Prime ION
string 24.06
cable 37.53
cable 33.79


----------



## iceman14

Looking for the serving specs for a Hoyt Tribute ZR 200

String 63.5
Cables 47.25

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need lengths and servings for a Pearson TX4 R2B2


----------



## wisdoll22

CoachErl said:


> 2016 Hoyt Defiant Serving specs and speed nock locations
> 
> #3 Cam
> String length 57.75


string: 57.75 0-20 31.75-27.5 24-21.25 20-0
cc: 34 3/8 0-5.5 19-0
bc: >25.5-18.25 11-0


----------



## wisdoll22

K_pell said:


> String and cable build information for Mathews Q2 and Switchback. I am needing string and cable build information, serving length, position, Etc for Mathews Q2 and Mathews Switchback. Finally after 4 days of emailing Matthews back and forth they finally supplied me with the length of the yolk cable and string for the Switchback, string is 91.75 and cable is 35.5. but they would not give me any other information, such as the recommended strand count, Serving position, length, yoke length, Etc. The other is the Q2, string length for it is 90.25 and split yoke length is 36.5. but that is all they would Supply. I usually just build the string and cable off of the original but both of the bows came in with the strings and cables cut / broke. So I don't really have an original to measure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kenny



Q2 string: 90.25 0-8 30-48.5 60-65 73-0
bc: 36.5 >6-8 11-0

Switchback: string: 91.75 0-8.5 76.5-42 31.75-27.5 17.25-0
BC: 35.5 >6-18.5 8-0


----------



## CoachErl

Thanks wisdoll22!


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> need lengths and servings for a Pearson TX4 R2B2


there is not a lot of pearson specs out there but i have emailed pearson they have always been good to me , altho they are kind of slow, calling them has proved frutial for me


----------



## toad400

Anyone have serving specs on the Halon X ?


----------



## Ddoudna

Echelon 37 anyone?


----------



## AndyComp

Ddoudna said:


> Echelon 37 anyone?


I have them and will post them this evening. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddoudna

Echelon 37 anyone? Thanks


----------



## Ddoudna

Tnxs!


----------



## wisdoll22

still looking for the Pearson TX4 R2B2 layout.....anyone??


----------



## Ddoudna

Echelon 37?


----------



## AndyComp

Ddoudna said:


> Echelon 37?


61

0-18 1/4 23 5/8-25 3/8 28 7/8-33 1/8 18 1/4-0

42 1/8

0-7 15 7/8-25 9 1/2-0


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Elite Enlist

56 1/8
0-16 1/4 21 1/2-23 1/2 26 1/2-30 1/2 16 1/4-0

38 3/16
0-6 10-0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Elite Victory X (small cam)

58 1/8
0-16 1/4 22 1/2-24 27 1/8-31 3/8 16 1/4-0

42 1/4
0-5 10-0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Elite pure
str60 3/8
0-----17-------23.5---ss-----251/8-----------28 7/8-------------32 3/8--------------17------0
cbl. 40 3/8
0---------10.25-----------------5.75------0 x2


----------



## Ddoudna

Thank you


----------



## peterp

peterp said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Peter


Do you mark the serving measurements on the string at 100 pounds then stretch to 300 and serve or stretch to 300 mark the serving measurements then serve?


----------



## Pietro65

PSE dominator max MD 2015 anyone ? Thanks
str 59.25
bc 41
cc 45.625


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for serving specs for a Elite Victory 39. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Haileebird

Need Hoyt Vector Turbo XTS arc with #1 cam serving layouts
String-52.25
Buss-36.5
Control-40.75


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have the Prime logic specs and lengths?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toad400

Looking for Elite Revol serving specs. 
Thanks


----------



## toad400

Prime Logic

String 24.5 0-1.5 7-9 12.25-16.25 1.5-0
Cables 37.4 0-7 27.25 -15 12.5-0
Top Yoke 34.764 0-16 1.625 center 16-0
Bottom Yoke 31.784 0-14.5 1.625 center 14.5-0


----------



## peterp

Bowtech Assassin


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Does anyone have the serving specs for a PSE Xpedite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

nuthinbutnock said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a PSE Xpedite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nuthinbutnock

servingspinner said:


> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I’m unable to open this link. It says the URL is unavailable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

nuthinbutnock said:


> I’m unable to open this link. It says the URL is unavailable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
You may have to install the m.box.com app on your phone for it to work.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
> You may have to install the m.box.com app on your phone for it to work.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I just clicked on the link and it worked for me. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nuthinbutnock

servingspinner said:


> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
> You may have to install the m.box.com app on your phone for it to work.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I don’t know what’s going on. I downloaded the app but I still can’t open it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

nuthinbutnock said:


> I don’t know what’s going on. I downloaded the app but I still can’t open it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's an I phone thing?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> Maybe it's an I phone thing?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


I just tried again with chrome and it works... Maybe someone else in here had an idea. I can't find the email I got from PSE for this link. I'll keep looking

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Link to PSE https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## holler head

Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75

Hoyt Nitrum 34 #2 cam

0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16

0...6......................22. ..0

cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.< 

Can someone explain this to me, where it is measured from. Thanks


----------



## servingspinner

holler head said:


> Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75
> 
> Hoyt Nitrum 34 #2 cam
> 
> 0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16
> 
> 0...6......................22. ..0
> 
> cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.<
> 
> Can someone explain this to me, where it is measured from. Thanks


Looks right to me

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## skye5317

In bad need of the serving specs for a Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 SD if anyone has them. Thanks


----------



## apexpraedator

Anybody have Mathews monster chill x lenghts and serving specs please?
Thanks

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have Mathews monster chill x lenghts and serving specs please?
> Thanks
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Try 6220 in the old file

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

servingspinner said:


> Try 6220 in the old file
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

Looking for spec on a win&win shadow pro 36 ez1 cam

Cheers


----------



## apexpraedator

big yin said:


> Looking for spec on a win&win shadow pro 36 ez1 cam
> 
> Cheers


Got them, i'll post it when i'm home on monday.

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

apexpraedator said:


> Got them, i'll post it when i'm home on monday.
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## apexpraedator

big yin said:


> Looking for spec on a win&win shadow pro 36 ez1 cam
> 
> Cheers


Win win shadow 36 ez1

String 57,5
0---13 3/4 / 24---26 / 28---33 / 13 3/4----0

Buss 37,68
0----15 3/4 / 8<

Control 39,43
0-----10 / 5 1/2-----0

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

apexpraedator said:


> Win win shadow 36 ez1
> 
> String 57,5
> 0---13 3/4 / 24---26 / 28---33 / 13 3/4----0
> 
> Buss 37,68
> 0----15 3/4 / 8<
> 
> Control 39,43
> 0-----10 / 5 1/2-----0
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Bow Predator

CRX 35 LD with fuel cams serving specs?
String 58.50
Control 39.75
Buss 37.50
Thanks all


----------



## jdweinberger

Hey guys. I also need the serving specs for a 2017 PSE INFINITY. Anyone have them?

-Joey
608 469 5735

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

jdweinberger said:


> Hey guys. I also need the serving specs for a 2017 PSE INFINITY. Anyone have them?
> 
> -Joey
> 608 469 5735
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Check post 798

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> Check post 798
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Sorry, post 728

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jdweinberger

Thank very much. I looked right past it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hauges Archery

Hi all
I am looking all over for serving specs for a 2015 PSE Dominator 3D Max DC.
I have searched this Awesome forum but have found nothing for this bow.
Can someone help me whit these serving specs?
The lengths are Str 63,125 CC 42,75. BC 37,50 
Thanks


----------



## chanlo26

Hello from France, I'm looking for these serving specs : 
2012 Martin Prowler Pro
Shoot string 84 3/8"
Cable 32"
Thank you in advance


----------



## adventurejack

Hauges Archery said:


> Hi all
> I am looking all over for serving specs for a 2015 PSE Dominator 3D Max DC.
> I have searched this Awesome forum but have found nothing for this bow.
> Can someone help me whit these serving specs?
> The lengths are Str 63,125 CC 42,75. BC 37,50
> Thanks


check out post 728


----------



## Hauges Archery

Awesome - giant help for the PSE builds.

Is something like this also available for Hoyt and other brands?


----------



## Bow Predator

In need of Mission Craze 2 specs. Thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

Bow Predator said:


> In need of Mission Craze 2 specs. Thanks!


string 55 7/8
0-20 30.5-25.5 20-0
buss cable: 31
>7-9 9-0


----------



## skullerud

Looking for the layout for the Win&win Atom X.
Anyone?


----------



## Bow Predator

wisdoll22 said:


> string 55 7/8
> 0-20 30.5-25.5 20-0
> buss cable: 31
> >7-9 9-0


I appreciate it!


----------



## chanlo26

no one have this information ?



chanlo26 said:


> Hello from France, I'm looking for these serving specs :
> 2012 Martin Prowler Pro
> Shoot string 84 3/8"
> Cable 32"
> Thank you in advance


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the realm x serving specs? I will be picking mine up this week and would like to have the strings ready as soon as I get it. Thanks in advance


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for a 2009 Martin Warthog Pro, string 57 control cable 40.5


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs for a 2009 Martin Warthog Pro, string 57 control cable 40.5


anyone?


----------



## Pixies

Hi

Please, I'm looking for a serving specs of the bow PSE Perform X.
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## BowStringDepot

Martin Prowler pro


----------



## xyphophore

Hi !
I'm looking for speed nocks location for a PREVEIL 37 X3#1 Cams (ST : 54.50)

Thx in advance !


----------



## toad400

Anyone Have serving specs for a Bowtech Tech 29?


----------



## Jabr357

Looking for specs for a *Hoyt Prevail 37 #2 X3 *cams. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shateki

Hello. Does anyone have Hoyt Prevail 40 SVX cams #3 seving specs? Thank you


----------



## iceman14

Pixies said:


> Hi
> 
> Please, I'm looking for a serving specs of the bow PSE Perform X.
> Thank you
> Henrique


I’m looking for this also if anyone can help. Hate not being able to get one of these in my hands to measure for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman

Realm X specs


----------



## alpinebowman

Elite Tempo specs


----------



## wisdoll22

iceman14 said:


> I’m looking for this also if anyone can help. Hate not being able to get one of these in my hands to measure for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


string: 64 7/8
0-15 34 1/8-30 1/8 27 7/8-25 3/8 15-0

cc: 37 3/8
0-8 3-0 top loop is 1/2" bottom loop is 3/4"

unibuss: 15 3/4
0-5 1/2 5 1/2-0


----------



## iceman14

wisdoll22 said:


> string: 64 7/8
> 0-15 34 1/8-30 1/8 27 7/8-25 3/8 15-0
> 
> cc: 37 3/8
> 0-8 3-0 top loop is 1/2" bottom loop is 3/4"
> 
> unibuss: 15 3/4
> 0-5 1/2 5 1/2-0


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Quick question. When short stringing a bow to get the proper draw length, how does it affect the serving location? For example, if I make a string 1/4” short, do I just drop all of my serving locations 1/4”? I know this is probably a dumb question but thank your for any help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

nuthinbutnock said:


> Quick question. When short stringing a bow to get the proper draw length, how does it affect the serving location? For example, if I make a string 1/4” short, do I just drop all of my serving locations 1/4”? I know this is probably a dumb question but thank your for any help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything had to be changed in relation to the center point on the string. The end serving will be the same. But honestly, 1/4" isn't changing anything.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

Hey guys looking spec on a bear kuma LD and nock loc's

Cheers


----------



## skullerud

Looking for the string layout for a Browning Sierra, and any info on it.


----------



## Haileebird

Lookin for Hoyt spyder 34 serving layouts
string 59.5
buss 37
control 39.375
Thanks!

Here is the Bear LST for good faith!
String- 60 1/4
0----17....23 1/2--25 1/2....28 1/2---32 1/2........17----0
Buss-39 1/32
0----7 5/8..........9--7<0
control 43 5/32
0----9...............6---0


----------



## wspicer

Looking for barnett vortex specs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millar69

Hi All
Looking for the complete serving spec's for a Matthews Chill X.

Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## Terrace bulls

Here you go









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millar69

Thanks Terrace bulls, do you know the loop sizes?
Thanks Dave


----------



## Millar69

Thanks Terrace bulls, worked it out.


----------



## Terrace bulls

Ten four. Good luck

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMASavage

anyone have the specs for a Mathews Halon X?


----------



## GTOJoe

Need spec for a Bowtech Realm
St 60.67
BC 33.72

Guessing it will be similar to the BTX-28 but can't confirm. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

needing specs for a Fred Bear Obsession. string 90 1/4 and bc 36 5/8


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> needing specs for a Fred Bear Obsession. string 90 1/4 and bc 36 5/8


*anyone?????* also need 2007 hoyt 38 ultra xt1000 limbs. string 52 CC 42 BC 39.5 need these asap


----------



## rivalstrings

Bowtech Realm
String 60.67- 0-21.75, 23.75-25.75, 28.75-33, 21.75-0
Speed nox [email protected] 18 3/8, [email protected] 20.25
Buss cables 33.72- 0-11, 13 7/8 - 22 3/8, 9-8 < Yoke end loops 1”


----------



## rivalstrings

Bowtech Realm X
String 63.08- 0-21, 24 7/8- 27, 30 - 33 7/8 , 21-0
Speed nox. [email protected] 17.5. [email protected] 19.75
Buss cables 36.13- 0-11 1/8 , 15-23 3/4, 9-8, < Yoke end loops 1”


----------



## rivalstrings

Post 783


----------



## Haileebird

looking for hoyt pro defiant 24-26 inch draw cam 
string- 52.38
buss-33.25
control- 35.125

Customer called hoyt themselves and was treating very rudely, trying to help them out.


----------



## Haileebird

looking for hoyt pro defiant 24-26 inch draw cam 
string- 52.38
buss-33.25
control- 35.125

Customer called hoyt themselves and was treating very rudely, trying to help them out.


----------



## apexpraedator

Hi,
I'm searching for speed nocks location for a PSE supra ext.
Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

> speed nocks location for a PSE supra ext.


starting points 2x 13 3/8, 2x 14 3/8, 2x 15 3/8, 2x 16 3/8


----------



## warrenc1

Looking for serving specs for Carbon Matrix G3 #1 RKT cam


----------



## servingspinner

warrenc1 said:


> Looking for serving specs for Carbon Matrix G3 #1 RKT cam


I'm sure that's in the old thread

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

lab32 said:


> starting points 2x 13 3/8, 2x 14 3/8, 2x 15 3/8, 2x 16 3/8


Thanks!!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

Jabr357 said:


> Looking for specs for a *Hoyt Prevail 37 #2 X3 *cams. Thanks in advance.


Still looking. Also with SVX #2 cams. Thanks


----------



## freefall619

Would anyone have the serving/speed nock specs for the 2018 Obsession Turmoil RZ? I have string and cable lengths. Thank you.


----------



## wisdoll22

ok need specs on an APA 2018 King Cobra TF2. i believe the string is 55 1/8 and cables are 34 3/4


----------



## Pietro65

Jabr357 said:


> Still looking. Also with SVX #2 cams. Thanks

















I hope help you


----------



## Jabr357

Pietro65 said:


> View attachment 6491855
> View attachment 6491857
> 
> 
> I hope help you


Grazie mille amico. Thanks so much! You're the best!


----------



## apexpraedator

Anybody have serving and speed nocks specs for a 2018 xpedition xplorer ss?
Sting 59 9/16
Control 36 11/16
Buss 34

Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have serving and speed nocks specs for a 2018 xpedition xplorer ss?
> Sting 59 9/16
> Control 36 11/16
> Buss 34
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


This one is in the old thread.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> This one is in the old thread.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Oops I just noticed you asked for an '18.... Sorry

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> ok need specs on an APA 2018 King Cobra TF2. i believe the string is 55 1/8 and cables are 34 3/4


anyone??? need this asap


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Anyone have the string specs for a PSE Discovery and a Discovery 2?


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Anybody have serving and speed nocks specs for a 2018 xpedition xplorer ss?
> Sting 59 9/16
> Control 36 11/16
> Buss 34
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Nobody?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wctbowtech

Anyone have string and cable charts for a 2017 Martin Carbon Featherweight. Can't find anything online.


----------



## sluggun

I am looking for the string and cable serving specs for the mission craze. I looked through this thread but didn’t see them. Thanks


----------



## servingspinner

Mission Craze

0---20------------------25 1/4--30 1/4------------------20--0

>----8--10------------------------9---0

Found this in the old thread


sluggun said:


> I am looking for the string and cable serving specs for the mission craze. I looked through this thread but didn’t see them. Thanks


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

Hey Guys and Gals - just noticed the Hoyt 2018 tune charts now include detailed string specs: https://hoyt.com/support/tunecharts

Don't know if this is a new Hoyt policy - to include string specs. Get them while you can / they change their minds!


----------



## edthearcher

yep


----------



## Gerd

Anyone have the string specs for a Bear Approach 2018 (single cam)?


----------



## Brandon42166

Pse evolve 35” 2017 string specs please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

freefall619 said:


> Would anyone have the serving/speed nock specs for the 2018 Obsession Turmoil RZ? I have string and cable lengths. Thank you.



If Anyone is looking for this...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

Need an assist. Looking for specs for the Onsession Fixation 6M. Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

freefall619 said:


> Need an assist. Looking for specs for the Onsession Fixation 6M. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

Anyone have specs for Mathews HALON X
Thank you in advance. 

string 60"
cable 32,75
Yoke 13


----------



## servingspinner

Post 188 ?


Pietro65 said:


> Anyone have specs for Mathews HALON X
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> string 60"
> cable 32,75
> Yoke 13


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

servingspinner said:


> Post 188 ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


thank you very much Servingspinner, but I'm looking for Halon X ATA 35, not Halon 32


----------



## servingspinner

Ok, lol guess I just figured that would be a good place to start....

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

I think i've got it, i'll send it in a couple of days.


Pietro65 said:


> Anyone have specs for Mathews HALON X
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> string 60"
> cable 32,75
> Yoke 13


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

apexpraedator said:


> I think i've got it, i'll send it in a couple of days.
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


thank you so much.


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Anyone have the serving specs for a Browning discovery? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## apexpraedator

Sorry, i've got the x comp specs,
Str 61 7/8
Cbl 34 1/2...


Pietro65 said:


> thank you so much.


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Does anyone have specs for the Xcursion 6?


AndyComp said:


> Anyone have Xpedition Denali and Xcursion 6 specs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Does anyone have the string lengths?
I'm open to any help I can get


servingspinner said:


> Does anyone have specs for the Xcursion 6?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

servingspinner said:


> Does anyone have the string lengths?
> I'm open to any help I can get
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Hey Servingspinner.... shoot me a PM with your email address. I have the PDF string files from Xpedition for the Xcursion, but I can't figure out how to copy them into this thread.


----------



## servingspinner

Thanks!


WALKER7036 said:


> Hey Servingspinner.... shoot me a PM with your email address. I have the PDF string files from Xpedition for the Xcursion, but I can't figure out how to copy them into this thread.


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachErl

Hoyt Prevail 40 X3 cam and Base cam #2 serving specs anyone?


----------



## CoachErl

edthearcher said:


> impulse 34
> str. 66 3/8
> 0-------18 1/4------------25 1/8---s/s----28 11/16---------32 11/16-------36 3/4----------------18 1/4-----0
> c/c 38 15/16
> 0----------11---------------6-----------0 X2



The string specs are WAY off on this The string should be 60 3/8 NOT 66 3/8


----------



## Jabr357

CoachErl said:


> Hoyt Prevail 40 X3 cam and Base cam #2 serving specs anyone?


Available on Hoyt site (scroll to second page):

https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/5b0477bb82782810350779.pdf


----------



## CoachErl

Jabr357 said:


> CoachErl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyt Prevail 40 X3 cam and Base cam #2 serving specs anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Available on Hoyt site (scroll to second page):
> 
> https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/5b0477bb82782810350779.pdf
Click to expand...

It tells me my access is denied and won’t let me open the link.


----------



## servingspinner

Walker a great asset!
Thanks!


servingspinner said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

CoachErl said:


> It tells me my access is denied and won’t let me open the link.


That's odd - try their site under support - tune charts https://hoyt.com/support/tunecharts. 

I'll try copying it in a jpg file but the resolution is not great - try to zoom in.


----------



## edthearcher

CoachErl said:


> The string specs are WAY off on this The string should be 60 3/8 NOT 66 3/8


wow did i ever make a mistake well i,am sorry for this i hate making mistakes they have cost me money in the past and time.
str 60 3/8
cbl38 15/16
0------------18.25------------23.50----ss--25.25-----------28.75---------32.75----------18.25-----0
0--------6-------------------10----------0
I looked in my string spec book and had 2 copys of the impulse i posted the wrong one thanks for correcting me and again sorry for my mistake


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have serving specs and speed nock locations on regular Halon 6?


----------



## Brandon42166

Seen where reezen 6.5 Mathews was asked about in here but didn’t find serving specs anyone still got these deep in their filling cabinet ? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

ky.trophy said:


> Anyone have serving specs and speed nock locations on regular Halon 6?


This is what I have:

String, 0...25 3/8...28 3/4-32 3/4...23 3/16...0
Cables X2, 0...8...11.25-22.75....no serving on this end...0
Yokes X2, serve 4" in middle of yokes.
Speed nocks: 
Bottom - start [email protected] 18 7/8, 1 1/4" gap, [email protected] 20 5/8, 7/8" gap, [email protected] 22 1/8 end at 22 11/16", 
Top – start [email protected] 11/16, 1 1/4" gap, [email protected] 20 7/16, 7/8" gap, [email protected] 21 7/8" end at 22 1/2".

PS. build cables (not yokes) about 3/16" shorter than Mathews specs; build string about 1/8" shorter than advertised specs.


----------



## ky.trophy

Thanks


----------



## zotparkerm

Does anyone have string specs for the Prime Rival LD (Long Draw) model (7" BH, 31" DL)?
Thanks.


----------



## Number11

Looking for specs for TRX 38, thanks.


----------



## edthearcher

Number11 said:


> Looking for specs for TRX 38, thanks.


this is what i have mathews TRX 38
string 62.5 buss 43.87 X2
0-----------17.5------------29.25--------33.25-------------17.5-----------0
0---------6.5-------------------18.75---------------30.25--<


----------



## iceman14

Brandon42166 said:


> Seen where reezen 6.5 Mathews was asked about in here but didn’t find serving specs anyone still got these deep in their filling cabinet ? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I have 
String 90 3/4
Cable 34 1/2

String
0-19- - - -27.5-31.5- - - 41.5-75.25- - -8.5-0

Cable
>6-18 1/2- - - - - - - - 9-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

Anybody have the Diamond Core? Like 2013 or 2014. I swear I get all the weird ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon42166

iceman14 said:


> This is what I have
> String 90 3/4
> Cable 34 1/2
> 
> String
> 0-19- - - -27.5-31.5- - - 41.5-75.25- - -8.5-0
> 
> Cable
> >6-18 1/2- - - - - - - - 9-0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzCharlie

Perform X specs
String 64 7/8 - 0-15 ---- 25 3/8-27 7/8 ----30 1/8-34 1/8 ----15-0
Cables X2 37 3/8 - 0-8 ---- 6-0 1/2" loop on cam end 3/4" loop on yoke end
Yoke 15 3/4 - 0-5 1/2 ----5 1/2-0


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have speed nock locations for Triax?


----------



## servingspinner

Someone asked for this one
Hope it shows
View attachment SEC STRINGS.PDF


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rids

Anyone have TRX 38 speed nock count and locations?


----------



## adventurejack

Rids said:


> Anyone have TRX 38 speed nock count and locations?


What I have is 2 nocks at 15 1/8" and 3 nocks at 16 3/8" both sides.


----------



## adventurejack

servingspinner said:


> Someone asked for this one
> Hope it shows
> View attachment 6554429
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Thanks Serving spinner


----------



## JMASavage

Halon X
String 60 cables 32 7/8
String o------22 1/2----28 1/2--32------19 1/2------0
Cables x 2 O------9 1/4---14------27 1/4--0. Loop unserved 
Yoke. O--4----9--0 loops unserved 
Speed nocks, groups of 4 centered at 15, 16 1/16, 17 3/8


----------



## Gerd

Looking for serving specs for Stinger Extreme. Are they the same as in the Stinger X? Lengths and cams are identical.


----------



## asa3dpro

Did anyone ever get the top secret Hoyt Vicxen #1 or Rampage XT #1 specs? I've looked on here but it seems that no one ever responded to a post...
Post them up if you've got them. Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rids

adventurejack said:


> Rids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have TRX 38 speed nock count and locations?
> 
> 
> 
> What I have is 2 nocks at 15 1/8" and 3 nocks at 16 3/8" both sides.
Click to expand...

Awesome! thanks.


----------



## edthearcher

Gerd said:


> Looking for serving specs for Stinger Extreme. Are they the same as in the Stinger X? Lengths and cams are identical.


this is what i have for the stinger X
str. 89 5/8
0---------16.5----------23---ss-----25 3/8----------27 7/8------cs-------31 7/8------------------9-------0
buss cbl. 34.50
0---------9.5-------------------7 <


----------



## edthearcher

asa3dpro said:


> Did anyone ever get the top secret Hoyt Vicxen #1 or Rampage XT #1 specs? I've looked on here but it seems that no one ever responded to a post...
> Post them up if you've got them. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


this is what i have for the vicxen with #1 cam
str 49.75
0--------12.5---------------22.75------cs-----27.0--------------12.5-----0
buss 34.25
0------------8----------------8<
c/c36.25
0----------6----------------------9-------0
DO YOU HAVE THE STRING LENGTH FOR THE RAMPAGE I MAY ALSO HAVE IT


----------



## asa3dpro

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have for the vicxen with #1 cam
> str 49.75
> 0--------12.5---------------22.75------cs-----27.0--------------12.5-----0
> buss 34.25
> 0------------8----------------8<
> c/c36.25
> 0----------6----------------------9-------0
> DO YOU HAVE THE STRING LENGTH FOR THE RAMPAGE I MAY ALSO HAVE IT


Ed,
The lengths I've got for the Rampage XT #1 Fuel cam:

48.75" ST
37.25" CC
33" BC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

asa3dpro said:


> Ed,
> The lengths I've got for the Rampage XT #1 Fuel cam:
> 
> 48.75" ST
> 37.25" CC
> 33" BC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


this is what i have
str. 48.75
0------12--------18----ss-----20.50-----------24.50------cs 28.50---------12---------0
pwr. cbl.37.25
0-------7-------------------22-----------serv.----------0
buss33
0-------9--------------15-----serv-------8 <


----------



## asa3dpro

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have
> str. 48.75
> 0------12--------18----ss-----20.50-----------24.50------cs 28.50---------12---------0
> pwr. cbl.37.25
> 0-------7-------------------22-----------serv.----------0
> buss33
> 0-------9--------------15-----serv-------8 <


Thanks buddy! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Anyone Have the string and serving specs for a archenemy bowfishing bow?


----------



## Okiefishsticker

*Archenemy*

Anyone Have the string and serving specs for a archenemy bowfishing bow?


----------



## Brandon42166

Looking for z9 (mathews) serving specs please and ty

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Martin Mag Speed Fire
( measured off factory set)
85.75 33.25
0xxx18--26.5xx31--39xx59--9xx0
>8xx10--9xx0


----------



## BARBWIRE

Pse RTS Dropped Epic serving specs please
string 59.5
bc 33.75
cc 39


----------



## BARBWIRE

Carbon Express Xforce Advantex 
string 28.5
cable 18
0xx10---5---10xx0
>5xx6---6xx0


----------



## bowtecee

Looking for specs on a Summit XI Please and thanks in advance. 

Bowtecee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterM

Anyone with Diamond Provider serving spec please?

Pete.


----------



## Dilligaf

Hey Guys

Just chasing specs for a Bowtech Fanatic XL, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Bowtech fanatic 3.0 xl
String:62 10.5/32
Bus:40 21/32
0xxxxx17———24.5xx26.75—29xxx33.5——17xxxxxx0
0xxx9.5——18xxxx26—-7.5<


----------



## wisdoll22

BARBWIRE said:


> Pse RTS Dropped Epic serving specs please
> string 59.5
> bc 33.75
> cc 39


string: 0-20.75 24.25-26.75 28.25-32.25 20.75
cc: 0-12.25 8.5-0
bc: >7-9 8.5-0


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Does anyone happen to have bear tr36 specs?


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Getting the provider bow in about a week. If nobody else has them I’ll post them then


----------



## bowtecee

PSE Nova Extreme specs? 55” string 35 7/8” cables? Anyone?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

wisdoll22 said:


> string: 0-20.75 24.25-26.75 28.25-32.25 20.75
> cc: 0-12.25 8.5-0
> bc: >7-9 8.5-0


thanks


----------



## BARBWIRE

Diamond infinite edge pro specs please.


----------



## wisdoll22

BARBWIRE said:


> Diamond infinite edge pro specs please.


string 55
0-18.5 30.5 cs 26.5 23.75 ss 21.5 18.5-0
bc 33 1/16

>7-9 8.5-0


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs on a Barnett Whitetail Hunter Xbow


----------



## BARBWIRE

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs on a Barnett Whitetail Hunter Xbow


32.938
17.625
10xxx5xxxx10
>5xx7---9xx0
These are general serving specs I used on most Barnetts.


----------



## wisdoll22

BARBWIRE said:


> 32.938
> 17.625
> 10xxx5xxxx10
> >5xx7---9xx0
> These are general serving specs I used on most Barnetts.


awesome! thanks!!


----------



## BARBWIRE

I case anyone makes the mistake I did.
Parker Tornado
35.5
21.25 ( not a split yolk) I assumed it was a split.
0xxx12--5--12xxx0
0xxx8---6.75xxx0 CC


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings for a Renegade Tominator II, string 90 5/8 bc 34 1/4


----------



## BARBWIRE

Carbon Express CX1
39.5
23
0xx13--6--13xx0
>0--6x8---8xxx0


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for an Alpine Silverado string length 54 1/8. need serving specs for string and cables


----------



## adventurejack

Anyone have serving specs for PSE Perform X 3D


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Diamond provider 
String:90 5/8
0===20—23.5==25.75——28.5==32.75—-44.5===14 5/8—-8.75===0
Bus cable:32 7/8
0===10———7<


----------



## adventurejack

Somebody's gotta have a pse perform x 3D...
I really need those serving specs. Thanks.


----------



## BARBWIRE

BARBWIRE said:


> I case anyone makes the mistake I did.
> Parker Tornado
> 35.5
> 21.25 ( not a split yolk) I assumed it was a split.
> 0xxx12--5--12xxx0
> 0xxx8---6.75xxx0 CC


Was able to grab factory set off. 32 strands on string and cable but doesnt look like D97. 28 strand of D97 seems larger and slower.
string
0xxx9--6 3/8--9xxx0 3/4 loops
cable 
0xxx6---6xxx0 3/4 loop and a 1" loop


----------



## x-it

Anyone have serving specs for a High Country speed pro x11 can't find them anywhere.


----------



## x-it

x-it said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a High Country speed pro x11 can't find them anywhere.


Speed pro 10x is what I meant.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Faktor turbo with #1 cam anyone??

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack

I can't believe there is no one who has the serving specs for the PSE Perform X 3D. hmmm interesting...


----------



## wilkinsonk

adventurejack said:


> I can't believe there is no one who has the serving specs for the PSE Perform X 3D. hmmm interesting...


I believe that the Perform-X specs were listed previously. Wouldn't the string specs be the same minus 3" (difference I'm axle to axle)? The two little buss cables are the same.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

AzCharlie said:


> Perform X specs
> String 64 7/8 - 0-15 ---- 25 3/8-27 7/8 ----30 1/8-34 1/8 ----15-0
> Cables X2 37 3/8 - 0-8 ---- 6-0 1/2" loop on cam end 3/4" loop on yoke end
> Yoke 15 3/4 - 0-5 1/2 ----5 1/2-0





adventurejack said:


> I can't believe there is no one who has the serving specs for the PSE Perform X 3D. hmmm interesting...


Same yokes. Buss and string should be 3" shorter, yes?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

You can find all the PSE string charts here:
https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

I posted that link almost a year ago.


skullerud said:


> You can find all the PSE string charts here:
> https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

servingspinner said:


> I posted that link almost a year ago.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Excellent resource.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

servingspinner said:


> I posted that link almost a year ago.


And that's where I got it. Thank You.
Problem is, people don't read the thread, they do a half an effort using the search, and then want everybody else to do the search for them

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

martin shadowcat EXT pro series, string 85 cable 34.5.......anyone got this?


----------



## wspicer

Looking for PSE evo 7 specs please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

It is an old one but I couldn't find it in the old thread. Anyone have specs for an Alpine Impact Extreme? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

AndyComp said:


> It is an old one but I couldn't find it in the old thread. Anyone have specs for an Alpine Impact Extreme?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


this is what i have
alpine impact xtreme
str 52.5
0-----12.5----------------23.5--------------30.5-----------12.5-----0
buss cables 36 X2
0--------8.5----------------7<


----------



## edthearcher

wspicer said:


> Looking for PSE evo 7 specs please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont see a evo 7 in my file but Skullerud just before your post gives a web site for all PSE bows do a search


----------



## AndyComp

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have
> alpine impact xtreme
> str 52.5
> 0-----12.5----------------23.5--------------30.5-----------12.5-----0
> buss cables 36 X2
> 0--------8.5----------------7<


Is there a single cam version? The guy gave me 92 and 37.5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy106

Anyone have serving spec for Bear Pledge, I believe its a 2017.


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have speed nock locations for 16 Defiant #3 cam?


----------



## wisdoll22

adventurejack said:


> Anyone have serving specs for PSE Perform X 3D


string 60 15/16 0-15 32 3/8 cs 28 3/8 27 1/4 ss 24 3/4 15-0
CC 33 1/2 0-8 3-0
unib 15 3/4 0-5.5 5.5-0


----------



## bear bows

Snoopy106 said:


> Anyone have serving spec for Bear Pledge, I believe its a 2017.


don’t have on me but if not in big hurry can measure when get home tonight and send you my measurements have a bear pledge at home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wspicer

edthearcher said:


> dont see a evo 7 in my file but Skullerud just before your post gives a web site for all PSE bows do a search


Thanks just saw it should have look before posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

pse nova express, string 57, bc 41/5 anyone have serving specs?


----------



## wisdoll22

also needing a hoyt vortec, string 96.5 cable 39.5


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> also needing a hoyt vortec, string 96.5 cable 39.5


I went to the hoyt tune charts bow made on 2001 came with 2000 and 3000 limbs do not see the string and cable lengths you posted.I only have 1 vortex with a versa cam and it shows str. 92.25 b/c of 38.50


----------



## BARBWIRE

Darton Impact crossbow ( Great Lakes impact)
43 string
28 15/16 cable
0xx14--6--14xx0
>5.5xx7.5----10xx0
The lengths where on the bow.There web site says differ but these worked. Also it called for 28 strand string and 16 strand cable. I built the cable 28 strand and it worked fine. Prob 14'" end serving on string to much but I knew it would be enough.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Can someone post the strothers rush xt specs please, had some built but they were too long , thanks ahead


----------



## bhollar

Anyone have string and serving specs on a 2013 Bowtech Experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

bhollar said:


> Anyone have string and serving specs on a 2013 Bowtech Experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is what i have
str. 60 7/32
0------------21-----------24--ss-----26-----------29------33-------21------0
b/c34 15/16
> ---5.5------------12 cable guard ser.----19---------------11------0


----------



## bows_-_arrows

bows_-_arrows said:


> Can someone post the strothers rush xt specs please, had some built but they were too long , thanks ahead


anyone please


----------



## WALKER7036

edthearcher said:


> I went to the hoyt tune charts bow made on 2001 came with 2000 and 3000 limbs do not see the string and cable lengths you posted.I only have 1 vortex with a versa cam and it shows str. 92.25 b/c of 38.50


I have a Hoyt Vortec with a versa cam that I received with no string and no limb sticker. I built off of Hoyt's spec sheet. I found the Hoyt string chart to be a few inches short on the string; cable was good. I called Hoyt direct, and they were adamant that the string length posted is correct...but it was not. Cam was advanced by about 20-30 degrees when I used their posted 92.25" string length. I will post the actual specs when I get home.


----------



## celtpaddy

I need lengths for Hoyt ProStar with #1 energy wheels


----------



## Kaveman44

anyone got the specs for the 2016 HOYT DEFIANT TURBO #3 Cam, thanks ahead of time!


----------



## edthearcher

Kaveman44 said:


> anyone got the specs for the 2016 HOYT DEFIANT TURBO #3 Cam, thanks ahead of time!


this is what i have 
str62.38
0-------20.5-------23 5/8----26 3/8 ------------29.75--------34---------20.5---------0
con. cab 36.88
0-----------21.5-----------------------5.5--------0
buss 35
0------------11--------------------18.5-------------27.5--<


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for string and cables lengths for a Barnett Rogue crossbow


----------



## bowtecee

WALKER7036 said:


> I have a Hoyt Vortec with a versa cam that I received with no string and no limb sticker. I built off of Hoyt's spec sheet. I found the Hoyt string chart to be a few inches short on the string; cable was good. I called Hoyt direct, and they were adamant that the string length posted is correct...but it was not. Cam was advanced by about 20-30 degrees when I used their posted 92.25" string length. I will post the actual specs when I get home.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachErl

Does anyone have the speed nock locations on the Mathews Triax? Thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for an oldie. Hoyt Rebel XT, string 57 cable 42 1/2


----------



## hicktownbowman

Speed nock location for a Elite Impression? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wspicer

Looking for bear marshal specs please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TenneseeArcher

Hey guys I’m looking for Fred Bear Buckmaster 4000 string and cable specs. Anybody know the measurements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wspicer

wspicer said:


> Looking for bear marshal specs please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anybody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Sounds like a simple case of a Frankin Bow


bowtecee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

This one you should be able to easily do 8" ends and your nock point 2" above center.
It had big loops on the cables to go around the axel


celtpaddy said:


> I need lengths for Hoyt ProStar with #1 energy wheels


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Hey guys I am looking for PSE Evoke 35 with SE cams serving specs. Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

lunghit said:


> Hey guys I am looking for PSE Evoke 35 with SE cams serving specs. Thanks


look on page 45 post by skullerud you can down load any PSE bow back to 2008


----------



## lunghit

edthearcher said:


> look on page 45 post by skullerud you can down load any PSE bow back to 2008


Found it. Thanks that is a great link.


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have specs for an APA King Cobra? 55 7/16 and 35 7/16.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckarch

Looking for Maitland Kinetic specs please.


----------



## cwink1983

ttt


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for a single cam High Country 4 runner with a 92-1/4" string ?


----------



## B.Hunter

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have specs for a single cam High Country 4 runner with a 92-1/4" string ?


AW, here is only thing search came up with-edthearcher posted here (#7887)about HCA 4Runner w/93.75 ST and 39.25 CBl lengths-maybe close for you on serving??? Good luck
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/show...&p=1080571082&highlight=runner#post1080571082


----------



## edthearcher

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have specs for a single cam High Country 4 runner with a 92-1/4" string ?


I have in front of me all the 4 runner specs. they made 6 versions of the 4 runner none have a 92.25 string they also made 4 versions of the carbon 4 runner none have this cable length, the carbon force extreme had a 92.24 string and a 38 1/8 buss


----------



## wisdoll22

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have specs for an APA King Cobra? 55 7/16 and 35 7/16.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


string: 55 7/16 0-17 24.5-29 33-36 38.75-0

bc: 35 7/16 >6.5-8.5 9-0


----------



## B.Hunter

wspicer said:


> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wspicer, did u ever find the Marshal specs? If not, I have them at home and can post after work today.


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for a 07 PSE Mossy Oak X, string 93 1/8


----------



## B.Hunter

B.Hunter said:


> wspicer, did u ever find the Marshal specs? If not, I have them at home and can post after work today.


Bear Marshal
90" ST / 32-9/16 Buss
String 0xxxx21-----27xxx31.5----37xxxxxxxxx63------10.5xxx0
Cable ===>7xx8.5----------8.5xxx0


----------



## buckhunter2705

Any specs for a bowtech admiral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wisdoll22

buckhunter2705 said:


> Any specs for a bowtech admiral
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


string 57 23/32 0-18 26.25-30 33.5-35.5 19-0
cc 35 29/32 0-11 18-25 28 7/8-0 0-11 15.5-21.5 28 7/8-0


----------



## codyhockenbrock

Mr5 specs?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## codyhockenbrock

codyhockenbrock said:


> Mr5 specs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Anybody 2012 model?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

codyhockenbrock said:


> Anybody 2012 model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Are the MR5 and MR7 the same specs with the exception of Brace Height? If so, I have the MR7 specs......


----------



## codyhockenbrock

Thats what im not sure of


WALKER7036 said:


> Are the MR5 and MR7 the same specs with the exception of Brace Height? If so, I have the MR7 specs......


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## patches2565

codyhockenbrock said:


> Thats what im not sure of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes. Same lengths

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## codyhockenbrock

Good deal [emoji108][emoji106 thank you! ]


patches2565 said:


> Yes. Same lengths
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Mathews MR5 (also 6-7-
str. 62.75 cab. 30 3/8 X2
str. 0---------27.5-------------30------------34-----------27.5------0
0-------------12.5 -----through rollers---------25.25--------loop X2
yokes 12in. serve in middle of loops 4 inches


----------



## edthearcher

Here is an old one for your files got this bow in pieces, buck master (by bear) was lucky to read the markings on the limb 
Buck master GXL Q3L cam
str 94.25
0----------18--------------------28.5---------------32.5----------------45.5-------------65.5---------------9------------0
buss 38.00
0-------9------------------7.5<
this is 29 to 30 draw, if you need 28 to 29 make string 1 in. shorter ect.
called bear to see if they had a master list on buckmasters they said no


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Fuel?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Fuel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Found it in the old thread.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## codyhockenbrock

Speed nock locations for mr series? Seen this asked multiple times but no replies? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Kind of a string question.. 

What do You use for speed nock?
I don't like using brass press on nock points, especially on high speed, high poundage bows, as I've seen these fly away on shots. It looks like Hoyt is using a type that are tube/pipe shaped, that can't come off unless you take the strings off.
Anywhere I can buy these? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack

Anybody have string/cable lengths for the new PSE Supra Focus? PSE's website does not list it in their support section.
Also, if you have serving specs that would be nice.


----------



## edthearcher

adventurejack said:


> Anybody have string/cable lengths for the new PSE Supra Focus? PSE's website does not list it in their support section.
> Also, if you have serving specs that would be nice.


check page 45 post by skullerud, has a link to all pse bows and specs, your bow was made 2018 and 2019


----------



## adventurejack

Where are all the posts after oct.18? I left one on oct 24 looking for specs and serving specs for the pse supra focus.


----------



## edthearcher

I left you good info did you read it


----------



## AndyComp

I have an older one I am looking for. I need specs for a Jennings Strike. Anyone have these specs in their catalog? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

adventurejack said:


> Where are all the posts after oct.18? I left one on oct 24 looking for specs and serving specs for the pse supra focus.


Jack,
I was having same issues with recent post not showing. Now they appear 2-3 days later???

To anyone who is not a golfer/or doesn't know one and doesn't want to buy a bag of golf tees-
I will send you a set of 4 tees for FREE if you send me your address (while supplies last-lower 48 please).


----------



## adventurejack

edthearcher said:


> check page 45 post by skullerud, has a link to all pse bows and specs, your bow was made 2018 and 2019


PSE has not posted the specs for the supra focus yet. Also, I'm not sure what you mean page 45 post. Sorry, I'm just trying to understand where you were sending me. thanks


----------



## edthearcher

adventurejack said:


> PSE has not posted the specs for the supra focus yet. Also, I'm not sure what you mean page 45 post. Sorry, I'm just trying to understand where you were sending me. thanks


wow you are some thing else page 45 on this page look above it gives the pages than go to the persons name i gave you it punch on the web page it gives you than hit down load I just did and all the info you want is right in front of you i,am 80 and i can figure it out. you get all of the PSE bows yes all of the 2019 specs are there


----------



## servingspinner

I posted it at #728 back in March of 18

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

adventurejack,
Heres the link your looking for https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## adventurejack

B.Hunter said:


> adventurejack,
> Heres the link your looking for https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


Thanks B.Hunter. I appreciate the link.


----------



## asa3dpro

Looking for the length and layout for the 2017 Bear Moment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> I have an older one I am looking for. I need specs for a Jennings Strike. Anyone have these specs in their catalog?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Anyone have anything on the Jennings Strike? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Ritual 30

56 13/16
0-20 22-23 3/4 26-31 20-0

35
0-10 13 5/8-24 1/8 6-0


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

Hey guys, 

Quick question: Where do you order your bulk speed buttons like Nitro and TPU's? I have been using up stock I bought off of a string builder a couple years ago but running low on colours now, and Lancaster seems to only offer 2 and 4 packs which seem expensive.


----------



## B.Hunter

Haileebird said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question: Where do you order your bulk speed buttons like Nitro and TPU's? I have been using up stock I bought off of a string builder a couple years ago but running low on colours now, and Lancaster seems to only offer 2 and 4 packs which seem expensive.[/QU
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pine-Ridge...61297873e:m:mllvS5hFnXasG7yVgQ4mixw:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## lab32

Haileebird said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question: Where do you order your bulk speed buttons like Nitro and TPU's? I have been using up stock I bought off of a string builder a couple years ago but running low on colours now, and Lancaster seems to only offer 2 and 4 packs which seem expensive.


hogwire sells TPU`s


----------



## chadlegier

Anyone got the serving specs for a Newbreed GX2?


----------



## AndyComp

chadlegier said:


> Anyone got the serving specs for a Newbreed GX2?


I can get them to you this evening. Which cam do you need them for? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 48archer

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 #3 cam 60.13 inches, need speed nock measurements from post and how many in each set.


----------



## bowguy1101

Anybody knows the serving specs for hoyt hyperforce cam3 and rx1 cam3?


----------



## CoachErl

bowguy1101 said:


> Anybody knows the serving specs for hoyt hyperforce cam3 and rx1 cam3?


Hyperforce

https://d2o8fdw01f26m6.cloudfront.net/uploads/2019/5a540700d49ba774551721.pdf

RX-1

https://d2o8fdw01f26m6.cloudfront.net/uploads/2019/5a54076423435978011800.pdf


----------



## BARBWIRE

Kodiak Bowlogic 32
please


----------



## B.Hunter

BARBWIRE said:


> Kodiak Bowlogic 32
> please


Might want to pm Hutch @ BowStringDepot or AndyComp-They both have inquired about this bow in the past, maybe they have them now?? 
Good luck.


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone had a chance to measure the Mathews Vertex yet?...if they are even out yet. I have a guy with one on order that wants strings for it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

^^^^^^^
Me to on the Vertix


----------



## apexpraedator

Most Hoyt's starts with 4 speed nocks @ 16 1/2 and another group of 4 @17 1/2 or 18
If it can help...

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

48archer said:


> 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 #3 cam 60.13 inches, need speed nock measurements from post and how many in each set.


Read the precedent post, sorry!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## x-it

Need serving specs for a diamond deploy can anyone help. Thanks!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have lengths and serving specs on the Bowtech SR6 yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bro.betterley

AndyComp said:


> Anyone had a chance to measure the Mathews Vertex yet?...if they are even out yet. I have a guy with one on order that wants strings for it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


me three on the vertix


----------



## ky.trophy

Mathews Triax serving and speed nock locations anyone?
Thanks
Chad


----------



## AndyComp

ky.trophy said:


> Mathews Triax serving and speed nock locations anyone?
> Thanks
> Chad


Post 622

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ky.trophy

AndyComp said:


> Post 622
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Doesn't have speed nock locations


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Anyone have serving specs for a Nitrum 30 with a #1 cam. I searched and searched. I found everything but the #1 cam


----------



## mattafliving

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Nitrum 30 with a #1 cam. I searched and searched. I found everything but the #1 cam














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

ky.trophy said:


> Mathews Triax serving and speed nock locations anyone?
> Thanks
> Chad














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mattafliving!


----------



## x-it

Anyone got specs to a hoyt prevail fx svx #1 thanks.


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Alphamax 32 with a #3 cam. I know the string is 55", contol is 36.75", split cable is 34.5". Thank you!


----------



## edthearcher

alpha max 32 #3 cam
str.55.00
0-----------15.5------21.25---ss---23.75---------27.5---------31.5------------15.5
c/c 36.75
0-------6-----------13.5----------0
b/c34.5
0-------12------------------8<


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have specs on a Martin Max 33 LD

56 string and 38 cables 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ky.trophy

Thanks


mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## K.G.K.

Any word on string specs for Mathews vertix? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

K.G.K. said:


> Any word on string specs for Mathews vertix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’ll have them tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K.G.K.

Great!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

mattafliving said:


> i’ll have them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


0000-yaaaa!


----------



## asa3dpro

Anyone have the specs for the Mission Sub-1? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## K.G.K.

mattafliving said:


> I’ll have them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checking in on this ... huge thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## K.G.K.

Hate to bother, but any news on the Vertix syring specs? I measured a set, but I would like compare to someone else to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

K.G.K. said:


> Hate to bother, but any news on the Vertix syring specs? I measured a set, but I would like compare to someone else to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


what did your Vertix measure? i would love to start laying everything out!


----------



## K.G.K.

Kaveman44 said:


> what did your Vertix measure? i would love to start laying everything out!


Mathews sent this:
String: 61- 5/8
Cable: 29 -1/8
Yoke: 12 -1/2


My vertix tune to almost perfect specs (however - strings measured right off the bow - no rest period) I'll rest them to see if there is any change.

String: 61 - 1/2
Cable: 29
Yoke: 12- 3/4



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## K.G.K.

My vertix ATA is 30 1/8. That may account for the difference in yoke length.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

K.G.K. said:


> Hate to bother, but any news on the Vertix syring specs? I measured a set, but I would like compare to someone else to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank u sir


----------



## dochunts

Any specs for the traverse yet?


----------



## mattafliving

dochunts said:


> Any specs for the traverse yet?


I’ll get them this week, probably Monday evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

mattafliving said:


> I’ll get them this week, probably Monday evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here for that one as well!!! Thanks


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Anyone have the specs for the Mission Sub-1?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


ANYONE?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Anyone have the serving specs for a blue mountain badger?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## AndyComp

Anyone have specs for the Prime Centergy 39?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## x-it

Need serving specs for a 2017 expedition excursion 6 string 59 9/16 can anyone help. Thanks


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have specs for the Prime Centergy 39?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Should be Centergy x1 39. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

AndyComp said:


> Should be Centergy x1 39.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Andy, is this what your looking for? 
http://www.g5prime.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/centergy-spec-sheet.pdf

Or this one https://www.g5prime.com/prime-bows-support-area/#tab-id-4
On above shows spec for Cenetrgy X1 39 when you click on name. Hope this helps.


----------



## AndyComp

B.Hunter said:


> Andy, is this what your looking for?
> http://www.g5prime.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/centergy-spec-sheet.pdf
> 
> Or this one https://www.g5prime.com/prime-bows-support-area/#tab-id-4
> On above shows spec for Cenetrgy X1 39 when you click on name. Hope this helps.


Yes that got it. Thanks. I didn't realize before that they provided serving specs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

AndyComp said:


> Yes that got it. Thanks. I didn't realize before that they provided serving specs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No problem. We are all here to help each other out.


----------



## x-it

x-it said:


> Need serving specs for a 2017 expedition excursion 6 string 59 9/16 can anyone help. Thanks


Anyone


----------



## WALKER7036

x-it said:


> Anyone


Send me a PM with your email.... I can send you the file for the Excursion 6


----------



## edthearcher

WALKER7036 said:


> Send me a PM with your email.... I can send you the file for the Excursion 6


I like this post . lets keep it a secret so no one else knows. that is what this sight has come to


----------



## AndyComp

x-it said:


> Anyone


I always send them a message from their website or call them and ask them for specs. They have always emailed them to me pretty quickly. I am sure I have them. I can post them later today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

edthearcher said:


> I like this post . lets keep it a secret so no one else knows. that is what this sight has come to


ed, 
I thought this as well at first. Then I thought maybe it's the only way walker knows how to send file is thru email?? Sure, he could write it out as many of us do with #'s, dashes, x's, etc. He maybe too busy to do it that way-idk. I would say walker didn't mean his reply to be "kept a secret" or he would not posted in thread, he would have just pm'ed x-it. Not making excuses for anyone, just looking outside box.
I would like to say that ALL posters, whether amateur, weekend warrior or string builder by profession, that take the time to post-Thank you very much.


----------



## WALKER7036

edthearcher said:


> I like this post . lets keep it a secret so no one else knows. that is what this sight has come to



Well Ed if you can explain to me how to load a PDF file into this thread response, then by all means, explain away..... Just trying to help a fellow AT'r out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## servingspinner

Does anyone have the speed nock number and locations for a Halon X Comp?


----------



## Mule Deer Gumbo

Does any one have the number, weight, and location measurements for reign 7 speed nocks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## apexpraedator

Mule Deer Gumbo said:


> Does any one have the number, weight, and location measurements for reign 7 speed nocks? Thanks in advance!


[email protected] 1/2
[email protected] 3/4
Use black nock sets

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

servingspinner said:


> Does anyone have the speed nock number and locations for a Halon X Comp?


This is what I have from the old thread:


----------



## servingspinner

Thanks Jaber357 !!!



Jabr357 said:


> This is what I have from the old thread:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6689823


----------



## AndyComp

Diamond Medalist 38 anyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

AndyComp said:


> Diamond Medalist 38 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Anyone measured a Medalist 38?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a Xpedition Perfexion XL 2018. Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Primehunt

Anyone have the specs for an Obsession Hemorrhage DE?


----------



## nestly

I noticed several asking for Elite Revol but I didn't see any positive replies. Got a chance to measure one today, so here it is.


----------



## big yin

Looking for PSE PRO DRIVE 3B 2019
St 57.57
Cc 34.43
Cheers


----------



## B.Hunter

Anyone have the serving specs for Parker Side Kick Extreme-
String- 51" / Buss- 32.75" ?
Thanks


----------



## B.Hunter

B.Hunter said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for Parker Side Kick Extreme-
> String- 51" / Buss- 32.75" ?
> Thanks


Found them


----------



## fasteddie2488

Still looks for the Bowtech Realm SR6 lengths and specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

OK! Since I couldn't find any serving specs for the PSE Evoke 31 in my searches, I took mine apart this morning and measured under 100 lbs of tension.


----------



## t8ter

Bear Threat?
please


----------



## apexpraedator

Searching for those specs:

Xpedition xcentric
St 59 9/16
Cc 36 9/16
Bc 34
With speeds nocks please

And nocks location for xpedition perfexion px2

Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## patches2565

apexpraedator said:


> Searching for those specs:
> 
> Xpedition xcentric
> St 59 9/16
> Cc 36 9/16
> Bc 34
> With speeds nocks please
> 
> And nocks location for xpedition perfexion px2
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


These are for the 2015 Xcentric 7.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

patches2565 said:


> These are for the 2015 Xcentric 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks !

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Refletch2

Hi guys, just started getting into making my own strings/cables for my bow... I have a question about the specs on here. I got these off of part1 of this thread:

2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00

0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
0...6..........11...0
>7.5...........9.25...0

and I was wondering which way do you read them for the string? Is it top to bottom (right to left) or the other around?

Thanks!


----------



## Refletch2

Also, I can't seem to find the specs for the speed nocks for a 2014 Hoyt Charger... Seems to be different than the 2013 as there are 2 sets of nocks on one side of the string.


----------



## B.Hunter

Refletch2 said:


> Hi guys, just started getting into making my own strings/cables for my bow... I have a question about the specs on here. I got these off of part1 of this thread:
> 
> 2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
> 
> 0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
> 0...6..........11...0
> >7.5...........9.25...0
> 
> and I was wondering which way do you read them for the string? Is it top to bottom (right to left) or the other around?
> 
> Thanks!


Refletch, sometimes its R to L and others are vice versa. Reading those specs, the 20.25-22.875 seems to be for string stop and the 26.75-30.75 would be for nock serving.


----------



## Refletch2

B.Hunter said:


> Refletch2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just started getting into making my own strings/cables for my bow... I have a question about the specs on here. I got these off of part1 of this thread:
> 
> 2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
> 
> 0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
> 0...6..........11...0
> >7.5...........9.25...0
> 
> and I was wondering which way do you read them for the string? Is it top to bottom (right to left) or the other around?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Refletch, sometimes its R to L and others are vice versa. Reading those specs, the 20.25-22.875 seems to be for string stop and the 26.75-30.75 would be for nock serving.
Click to expand...

That makes sense judging by the length... thanks a lot!


----------



## Bow Rider

AndyComp said:


> Anyone have these or the specs for the small cam?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Kinda late, but not here yet.

Victory 37 small base cam:

MS:
0 -16 ; 22 -24 ; 27 1/2 -31 ; 42 -58

CCs: 0-5 ; 32 1/4 -42 1/4


----------



## Refletch2

Refletch2 said:


> Hi guys, just started getting into making my own strings/cables for my bow... I have a question about the specs on here. I got these off of part1 of this thread:
> 
> 2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
> 
> 0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
> 0...6..........11...0
> >7.5...........9.25...0
> 
> and I was wondering which way do you read them for the string? Is it top to bottom (right to left) or the other around?
> 
> Thanks!


Anybody have the specs for 2014 Hoyt Charger (with charger cams). I was following the above measurements then realized the end serving are longer than the ones on the original string (and was already not much room between it and my peep). Of course I could take it off the bow and measure everything but was hoping not to have to. 

Thanks!


----------



## nestly

Refletch2 said:


> Anybody have the specs for 2014 Hoyt Charger (with charger cams). I was following the above measurements then realized the end serving are longer than the ones on the original string (and was already not much room between it and my peep). Of course I could take it off the bow and measure everything but was hoping not to have to.
> 
> Thanks!


2014 Hoyt Charger #2 cam


----------



## Refletch2

nestly said:


> Refletch2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have the specs for 2014 Hoyt Charger (with charger cams). I was following the above measurements then realized the end serving are longer than the ones on the original string (and was already not much room between it and my peep). Of course I could take it off the bow and measure everything but was hoping not to have to.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Hoyt Charger #2 cam
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention I have #.3 cams. Would you have it as well?

Thanks very much!!


----------



## pavan

2008 Mathews Drenaline 

I need help with string and cable specs for the Mathews Drenaline. The factory spec of 91 5/8 for string and 35 5/8 for the cable is wrong. I am barely getting 62lbs tops using these measurements on a 60 - 70 lb limb setup (I used to be able to get 71 lbs - not that I draw that much). I have read that the factory measurements are incorrect but have not found the correct measurements, even after searching on this site for a while now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## servingspinner

pavan said:


> 2008 Mathews Drenaline
> 
> I need help with string and cable specs for the Mathews Drenaline. The factory spec of 91 5/8 for string and 35 5/8 for the cable is wrong. I am barely getting 62lbs tops using these measurements on a 60 - 70 lb limb setup (I used to be able to get 71 lbs - not that I draw that much). I have read that the factory measurements are incorrect but have not found the correct measurements, even after searching on this site for a while now.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Sounds to me like you made the split too long.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

Refletch2 said:


> Forgot to mention I have #.3 cams. Would you have it as well?
> 
> Thanks very much!!


The serving on the top cam is 16". From factory the bottom cam has 2 sets of 4 speed nocks starting @ 14.5" and 16". The top cam has 1 set of 4 starting @ 14.5"


----------



## Kaveman44

anyone have the string length and servings on a Mathews Traverse yet? have one on the way and would love to have the string ready before it gets here!


----------



## Elzinga Archery

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Bear Cruzer G2?


----------



## Refletch2

olddude said:


> Refletch2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention I have #.3 cams. Would you have it as well?
> 
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> The serving on the top cam is 16". From factory the bottom cam has 2 sets of 4 speed nocks starting @ 14.5" and 16". The top cam has 1 set of 4 starting @ 14.5"
Click to expand...

Thanks very much olddude! You wouldn’t happen to have the specs for the 2 cables on hand as well?
Much appreciated!


----------



## Kaveman44

Mathews Traverse , got from the nice lady at Vapor Trail Strings


----------



## adventurejack

Here's a Blast from the Past! I need Strings and Cable lengths as well as Serving Specs for a 2004 Hoyt ultratec with XT 2000 limbs, F Base Cams in the A slot. I do not have access to those strings to measure them. Your help is appreciated. Thanks, Jack


----------



## Jabr357

Kaveman44 said:


> Mathews Traverse , got from the nice lady at Vapor Trail Strings


Thanks - Excellent! - Are those lengths on the top "actual" or factory spec lengths?


----------



## Kaveman44

those are the lengths that are on all other string diagrams, so thats always what i build for on finished length


----------



## CoachErl

Anyone have the Hoyt RX3 yet? It's not listed on the Hoyt website yet.....


----------



## Ryan Farrens

Does anyone happen to have serving specs for 2017 Hoyt carbon defiant turbo #2?
String-58.5
Cc-36.88
Bc-35


----------



## Kaveman44

the Traverse diagram above is wrong , the lady was not so nice!!!!! i out the strings on my bow and no where close , below is the right ones off my actual Traverse String, the lengths are right , just not the servings


----------



## WALKER7036

Hey Kaveman....might be a good idea to see if a Moderator will delete the prior posts so that guys don't come across the wrong specs. Thanks for posting the correct information!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for a 2017 Martin Chameleon, string 54 5/8 and bc34 1/4 asap


----------



## power

I need help with string and cable specs for the Hoyt prevail 37 X3. The factory spec of 54.50 for string and38.63 for the BC cable and 40.13 CC . Thanks


----------



## iceman14

Anybody have the CT5 yet? 
Just ordered mine and was hoping to have a set ready. If not no biggie, I’ll add them when it gets here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

power said:


> I need help with string and cable specs for the Hoyt prevail 37 X3. The factory spec of 54.50 for string and38.63 for the BC cable and 40.13 CC . Thanks


As posted on the Hoyt site: https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/2019/5b0461ca89265191911504.pdf


----------



## lab32

Jabr357 said:


> As posted on the Hoyt site: https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/2019/5b0461ca89265191911504.pdf


When I browse their site I can only find files (2017 and earlier) with general specs, not servings... How did you get this link?


----------



## nestly

CoachErl said:


> Anyone have the Hoyt RX3 yet? It's not listed on the Hoyt website yet.....





lab32 said:


> When I browse their site I can only find files (2017 and earlier) with general specs, not servings... How did you get this link?


Tune charts for 2019 are now up on Hoyt's website. 2018-2019 models include detailed string blueprints (serving specs/speed nock locations/etc)

https://hoyt.com/tune-charts


----------



## lab32

Thanks but how for prevail? 

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

lab32 said:


> When I browse their site I can only find files (2017 and earlier) with general specs, not servings... How did you get this link?


Hi there; I got it from the on the Hoyt site "support" then "downloads" then "view tune charts" > https://hoyt.com/tune-charts It even includes some 2019 model tune charts (this is new)!.

String specs seem to have been included starting with the 2018 models, but not earlier. Cheers


----------



## lab32

Ok thanks a lot

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## lzeplin

Anyone have anything on a Mathews Stoke? I'm sure it's been posted but I can't find it, thanks so much!


----------



## wisdoll22

string: 55 11/16 0-19 31.5-27.5 24.75-0

bc: 31 7/16 0-9.5 9-7<


----------



## wisdoll22

still looking for specs for a 2017 Martin Chameleon, string 54 5/8 and bc34 1/4 asap


----------



## freefall619

Looking for specs for PSE Shootdown. 
Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toad400

Anyone have lengths and layout for Obsession Fixation xp6?


----------



## toad400

freefall619 said:


> Looking for specs for PSE Shootdown.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yokes 15-3/4 serve 5-1/2 each end

Cables 34-3/8
0-8 17-25 3-0

String 61-3/4
0-15 24-1/8-26-5/8 28-7/8-32-7/8 15-0


----------



## toad400

Looking for lengths and layouts for Obsession Fixation xp6 please and thank you


----------



## wisdoll22

still looking for the 2017 martin chameleon string 54 5/8 bc 34 1/4 need asap!


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone got the string and cable lengths and specs on a Parker Hammer crossbow?


----------



## freefall619

toad400 said:


> Yokes 15-3/4 serve 5-1/2 each end
> 
> Cables 34-3/8
> 0-8 17-25 3-0
> 
> String 61-3/4
> 0-15 24-1/8-26-5/8 28-7/8-32-7/8 15-0


Thank you for posting. This is a huge help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguy1101

Anybody know the serving specs for Hoyt redwx rx-1 cam 3? Thanks in advance!


----------



## power

nestly said:


> Tune charts for 2019 are now up on Hoyt's website. 2018-2019 models include detailed string blueprints (serving specs/speed nock locations/etc)
> 
> https://hoyt.com/tune-charts


Thanks alot


----------



## chuck_37

needing info on Fanatic 1.0 please


----------



## bowguy1101

bear kuma LD anyone? thanks!


----------



## lab32

bowguy1101 said:


> bear kuma LD anyone? thanks!


63.5: 23.25; 30-34
34.75: >7-16.5; 9.25
38.44: 22.25; 6
Spd nocks end 18.25; 19.75 

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

chuck_37 said:


> needing info on Fanatic 1.0 please














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguy1101

lab32 said:


> 63.5: 23.25; 30-34
> 34.75: >7-16.5; 9.25
> 38.44: 22.25; 6
> Spd nocks end 18.25; 19.75
> 
> Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## AlaskaXMan

Anyone have serving specs for a 2019 PSE Supra Focus
Thanks


----------



## lunghit

Looking for Mathews Traverse specs. I have found 3 specs listed (here and Facebook string building group) and they are all different measurements. Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

lunghit said:


> Looking for Mathews Traverse specs. I have found 3 specs listed (here and Facebook string building group) and they are all different measurements. Thanks


when in doubt call mathews. and knowing mathews you don always get the truth. the truth be knowen they want you to buy there strings, hoyt is starting to also get that way if you read there new owners manuals


----------



## bowguy1101

anybody know serving specs for Elite Option 6? thanks!


----------



## lunghit

edthearcher said:


> when in doubt call mathews. and knowing mathews you don always get the truth. the truth be knowen they want you to buy there strings, hoyt is starting to also get that way if you read there new owners manuals


Yes I agree you never really get the right answers from them. I remember how far off the limb stickers were from actual measurements years ago. I guess I will tune the bow when it gets here and measure everything then build.


----------



## minndroptine

*Hoyt Charger*

2013-2016 Hoyt Charger with 27-30 inch DL
6 3/4 BH
31 ATA

Split yoke loop ends are 1 inch all others are 3/4 inch

Measurements were taken directly from old factory Hoyt string from the bow matched against measurements I found online. String was placed under 100 pounds of tension on a super server and measurements made from tape on unistrut.


----------



## freefall619

Xpedition Mako-X nock placements from the PDF file are driving me nuts trying to figure it out. Would one of you happen to have nock locations you can share that are laid out kindergarten style. Thank you in advance. 

In the pic, the Mako is top line. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

Just to clarify the post above. The factory picture shows four speed nock positions. The PDF version from Xpedition lays out five positions. Just a little confused. If one of you can confirm that would be a huge help for me. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachErl

mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fanatic 1.0 does not have the same measurements as the 2.0 or 3.0 They have different cams.


----------



## mattafliving

CoachErl said:


> Fanatic 1.0 does not have the same measurements as the 2.0 or 3.0 They have different cams.












The correct Fanatic 1.0 specs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for Élite Echelon 37.
String : 61”
Cable : 42 1/8”
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## BWBOW

Anybody have specs on a PSE evolve 28? 

Thanks


----------



## McMickster

Specs needed for Prime CT3 and CT5 please. Thanks in advance for any help with these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Looking for Prime STX 39 string/cable lengths and layout.


Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## chanlo26

Anybody have specs on a Bowtech BT MAG? 

String 65.38 cable 39

Thanks a lot


----------



## skullerud

Looking for layout for Hoyt Podium X 37 spiralcam #2.
In advance, thank you. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## chanlo26

Thank you, for the BT MAG, i found it in page 5


----------



## Gerd

Gerd said:


> Anyone have the string specs for a Bear Approach 2018 (single cam)?


Anyone? Please


----------



## patches2565

I pulled these off of part one. 

Which one is the top cam and bottom cam?

Pse brute x


2013 pse brute x

String 87 3/8

0--18 1/2---21 1/2-24 1/2---26 1/4-30 1/4---42--60---9 1/4---0

buss 32 5/8

>7--9------------8---0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

patches2565 said:


> I pulled these off of part one.
> 
> Which one is the top cam and bottom cam?
> 
> Pse brute x
> 
> 
> 2013 pse brute x
> 
> String 87 3/8
> 
> 0--18 1/2---21 1/2-24 1/2---26 1/4-30 1/4---42--60---9 1/4---0
> 
> buss 32 5/8
> 
> >7--9------------8---0
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The bottom loop in the layout is the 0 --- 18 1/2 .... 21.5"-24.5" is the STS.... 26.25"-30.25" is the Center Serving, etc.


----------



## patches2565

WALKER7036 said:


> The bottom loop in the layout is the 0 --- 18 1/2 .... 21.5"-24.5" is the STS.... 26.25"-30.25" is the Center Serving, etc.


So the 42 to 60 is for the idler wheel I assume

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## apt2106

Elite Emerge serving specs anyone?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

patches2565 said:


> So the 42 to 60 is for the idler wheel I assume
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is correct


----------



## WALKER7036

Looking for help with the Bowtech Realm SR6 serving specs and speed nock locations.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattafliving

WALKER7036 said:


> Looking for help with the Bowtech Realm SR6 serving specs and speed nock locations.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Would anyone have a serving map for a Prime CT9? 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## WALKER7036

mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Matt!


----------



## NP Archery

Tried the search with no luck but I feel it's got to be somewhere ! 

Need serving specs for a 2010 Bowtech Sentinel FLX. String 63 Cables 41.25

Hope someone has it .

Thanks!


----------



## edthearcher

bow tech sentinal
this is what i have
str 63
0-------24.25-----ss----26.25----------29,5 cs ---------34----------------18.75-----------0
41.0 (2 yokes
#1 > 6,5-----------15------to---------21.25-------------10.5----------0
#2 > 6.5-------------18--------to serve------24.25------------10.5----------0


----------



## NP Archery

edthearcher said:


> bow tech sentinal
> this is what i have
> str 63
> 0-------24.25-----ss----26.25----------29,5 cs ---------34----------------18.75-----------0
> 41.0 (2 yokes
> #1 > 6,5-----------15------to---------21.25-------------10.5----------0
> #2 > 6.5-------------18--------to serve------24.25------------10.5----------0


Thanks so much ! Lifesaver !


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Does anyone have serving specs for a Nitrum 34 with a #1 cam?


----------



## EPLC

Prime Logic CT9 string/cable specs?


----------



## GWYbowhunter

2014 obsession addiction specs?

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have string and cable lengths for a Predator Archery Raptor ?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Does anyone have the layout specs for a Bowtech Realm SS (string length 62.81", cables 35.19"). Thanks


----------



## Dustoff

I need specs for a Bowtech Carbon Icon. Thanks guys.


----------



## kwilde

Specs for bowtech reckoning!


----------



## WALKER7036

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a Nitrum 34 with a #1 cam?


This is what I have for-

Nitrum 34 #1

String: 0-15.75….18.625-21.25…..24.75---29………15.75-0
Control: 0-21…….6.5-0
Buss: >8-16.5……….10-0


----------



## NP Archery

Bowtech Sentinel FLX 2010

Could not find it here so I added it.

string 63
Cables 41.25

String 0>>>>>>>>18.75------24.25>>>>>26.25-----29.5>>>>>>35---------18.75<<<<<<63

Cable #1 0>>>>>>>6.5--------------15>>>>>>>>>>21.25--------------10.5<<<<<<<41.25
Cable #2 0>>>>>>>6.5--------------18>>>>>>>>>>24.25--------------10.5<<<<<<<41.25


----------



## NP Archery

Barnett Vortex

This was a youth bow of sorts. No clue what year. Could not find it here so I added it.

String 51
Buss 32 x 2 

String 0>>>>>>>>>15.25---------24>>>>>>29----------15.25<<<<<<<<< 51
Buss x 2 0>>>>>>>>>9------------------24>>>>>26--yoke--32


----------



## Ryan Farrens

*Supra focus*

Looking for serving specs for the pse supra focus, thank you in advance!


----------



## AngelArchery

Looking for the specs for an Athens revelation 7. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

AngelArchery said:


> Looking for the specs for an Athens revelation 7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


String (57 13/16") 0----19 3/8......21 7/8------24......27 1/2------32.............19 3/8----------0

Cables (36 3/8") 0---------9............................5-----0

String speed nock placement on each end, measured from the end- (4) @ 15 5/8", (4) @ 17 1/8", (4) @ 18 5/8"


----------



## bowguy1101

serving specs for 2017 hoyt pro defiant 30 cam 2.1 please? thank you in advance!


----------



## gligo01

Serving specs for 2010 PSE Moneymaker x, with NRG Ni cam please.


----------



## CoachErl

gligo01 said:


> Serving specs for 2010 PSE Moneymaker x, with NRG Ni cam please.


check here for the PSE specs

https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Anybody have specs for the Ritual 35?

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mule Deer Gumbo

I just measured my new Bowtech Reckoning factory threads straight off the bow and thought I would post the specs for anyone interested:

Factory specs from Bowtech
String = 62.31
Cables = 39.42 

Reckoning String specs as measured from new string @100 lbs
Length = 62.5
Strands = 20

Speed nocks = 3 @ 16 1/4 and 3 @ 18 (measured)

(Top) 0 >>> 19 3/4, 29 >>> 33 1/4, 36 1/8 >>> 38 1/4, 19 3/4 <<< 0 (Bottom)

Cable specs as measured from new cable @ 100 lbs
TL = 39 9/16
Strands = 22
End Loops = 5/8" finished

(“S” end) 0 >>> 5 1/2, 15 1/8 >>> 23 7/8, 9 1/2 <<< 0 (Straight end)


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Prime/G5 CT9
String 32.45
0-2 P 12.25-16.25 19.5-21.5 2.5-0 (3/4” loops)

Cables 45.4
0-12 18.4-30.8 6.5-0

Yoke top 34.764
0-16 16.6-18.1 16-0

Yoke bottom 31.784
0-14.5 15.1-16.6 14.5-0


----------



## tommy8553

Anybody have string and serving specs for the new breed genetix? Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor6

Looking for serving specs for Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL #4 GTX cams. Any help would be awesome thanks.


----------



## fireunit29

Need serving specs for 18' PSE Evolve 35


----------



## servingspinner

fireunit29 said:


> Need serving specs for 18' PSE Evolve 35


Check post 728

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz
Here it is again

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CU_Scotty

Stattner said:


> Mathews Triax
> S-59 3/8
> C-25.5
> yolks-13"
> Str-[0-21 7/8][27.5-31.75][24.25-0]
> C-[0-7.5][10-20 5/8] 5" opening
> yolk- 5" in the middle


Where did you get these specs? Everything I have found shows the string at 59-3/4 and cables at 25-3/4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff

Anyone have string specs for a Mathews ZXT?


----------



## asa3dpro

CU_Scotty said:


> Where did you get these specs? Everything I have found shows the string at 59-3/4 and cables at 25-3/4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He probably measured them off the bow. Mathews starts at the said length then twists them to get the bows specs. I think hoyt used to do this too.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Dustoff said:


> Anyone have string specs for a Mathews ZXT?


Mathews ZXT
str 82 7/8
0---- 23.5-------26----cs------30----------37 3/4---------------------69 3/4-------------10------0
buss 30.5
0-------9.5-----------------13.5----------24.5<


----------



## patches2565

I'm looking for serving specs for my 2014 dominator 3d max ME. These are the string and cables lengths.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Looking for string and cable specs for the 2019 Bowtech Realm SS. Anyone?


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Anybody have specs for a Z7?

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

patches2565 said:


> I'm looking for serving specs for my 2014 dominator 3d max ME. These are the string and cables lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Post 728 should get you what you need

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## asa3dpro

GWYbowhunter said:


> Anybody have specs for a Z7?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


Here you go.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Okiefishsticker

Hello everyone I was wondering if anyone had the specs on a champion badger? Thank you in advance.


----------



## GWYbowhunter

asa3dpro said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAddicted

*speed nock placement*

I usually can find string info searching enough, but would like to know good starting point for running Saunders Brass speed nocks, (purple liner) I don't have a chrono right now and want to increase arrow speed as much as possible. Any help for starting points of location of nocks and number of nocks would be appreciated, running under shrink tubing of course. Equipment Pro Comp Elite XL's with 3.5 Spiral-X Cams, Strings and cables custom lengths, running Shooting String 1/4" long and Cables 1/4" shorter than standard lengths. DL 28-7/8". Thanks in advance.


----------



## sposters

Wondering if anyone can help me out with an old bow. My buddy was given a PSE Bruin. From what we can tell its a 2006 model 0415SU with dual cams and i believe the string is 56.25 inches and 37 inch buss cables.

No string on it to measure for serving placement.

Also, is it ok to build a string out of newer materials like Rampage? PSE page lists the string as dynaflight 97

thanks


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Can someone give me serving specs for a Mathews drenalin?

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

mathews drenalin
str 91 5/8
0----------17----------27.5 cs---32.5-----------42-----------------76.25----------8--------0
buss 35 5/8
0--------9----------------18----------7.5<
measure from end of yoke down to 7.5 than down to 18 serve up to 7.5


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

edthearcher said:


> mathews drenalin
> str 91 5/8
> 0----------17----------27.5 cs---32.5-----------42-----------------76.25----------8--------0
> buss 35 5/8
> 0--------9----------------18----------7.5<
> measure from end of yoke down to 7.5 than down to 18 serve up to 7.5




Thanks for that Ed

I’m new at building strings. Right now just for myself and family. I have received some spec sheets in a PDF form. Is there a site somewhere one can go to download specs sheets as needed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack

*2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant (30) DFX #3 cam*

Would someone happen to have the serving specs for the 2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant (30) DFX #3 cam?
Lengths: String 58.25, Control 34.88, Buss 33
Thanks for the help!


----------



## bonecrusher516

Does anyone have specs for a Mathews vertix


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Anyone on here doing crossbows that is using force10, send me a msg, I got a deal for ya. ( Please delete if not allowed thx)

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for a Ross Cardiac 34 2009, string 91 7/8 cables 35.25


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for a Ross Cardiac 34 2009, string 91 7/8 cables 35.25


I have 3 ross specs on the cardiac non match thjease mine shows the str. to be 91.50


----------



## t8ter

Anyone have the specs and material on the original Bowtech stryker crossbow?


----------



## BARBWIRE

Bowtech Stryker (taken from an original set taken off)
45 21/32 24 strand 452x
0xxxx14.25----5----14.25xxxx
CC X2 32 5/8 28 strand 452X
0xx6--8 7/8xxxx20---9.5xxx0


----------



## chadlegier

Serving specs on a Diamond Sonar?


----------



## BARBWIRE

BARBWIRE said:


> Bowtech Stryker (taken from an original set taken off)
> 45 21/32 24 strand 452x
> 0xxxx14.25----5----14.25xxxx
> CC X2 32 5/8 28 strand 452X
> 0xx6--8 7/8xxxx20---9.5xxx0


That’s 26 strand for string.


----------



## BARBWIRE

I need the serving specs for a PSE evolve 35 with HL cam. please


----------



## bowguy1101

anybody has serving specs for 2013 hoyt spyder 30 with cam 1? thank you in advance


----------



## CU_Scotty

bonecrusher516 said:


> Does anyone have specs for a Mathews vertix
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


String - 61-5/8
0<->25-1/8 - 28-3/4<->32-3/4 - 23-1/4<->0

Cable x2 - 29-1/8
0<->9-1/8 - 12-1/2<->24 - 0(5” unserved loop)

Yolk - 12-1/2
4” unserved on each end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chill x

thanks for keeping this open it is a big help. 
looking for string lengths for a Mission Craze 2


----------



## servingspinner

BARBWIRE said:


> I need the serving specs for a PSE evolve 35 with HL cam. please


Check post 728

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

A guy I work with has a bow he says is called a Hoyt Heat. I asked him to take a picture of the bottom limb and the length measurements say

String: 56 1/2

Aim Cable: 36

Anyone know what this bow actually could be, and does anyone have the serving specs for it? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> A guy I work with has a bow he says is called a Hoyt Heat. I asked him to take a picture of the bottom limb and the length measurements say
> 
> String: 56 1/2
> 
> Aim Cable: 36
> 
> Anyone know what this bow actually could be, and does anyone have the serving specs for it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a pretty good bow in it's day. Check the actual length of those cables, you may need to add 6" for the soft yoke system.
Pretty sure you can go
O==12---24==30---12==O
O==8-----10==8_-_-_0

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

CU_Scotty said:


> String - 61-5/8
> 0<->25-1/8 - 28-3/4<->32-3/4 - 23-1/4<->0
> 
> Cable x2 - 29-1/8
> 0<->9-1/8 - 12-1/2<->24 - 0(5” unserved loop)
> 
> Yolk - 12-1/2
> 4” unserved on each end
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have slightly different specs from measuring stock strings off a brand new bow:

String *61 1/2*
0<->*25-1/4* - 28-3/4<->32-3/4 - *23*<->0

Speed Nocks: 
Top Cam [email protected] 3/4, [email protected] 3/8, [email protected] 21 15/16
Bottom Cam: [email protected] 7/8, [email protected] 1/2, [email protected]

Cable X2 - *29*
0<->9-1/8 - 12-1/2<->*23 7/8* - 0(5” unserved loop)

Yokes X2 - *12-3/4*
4” unserved on each end

Tunes to perfect initial specs, at least for me. Cheers.


----------



## CU_Scotty

Jabr357 said:


> I have slightly different specs from measuring stock strings off a brand new bow:
> 
> String *61 1/2*
> 0*25-1/4* - 28-3/432-3/4 - *23*0
> 
> Speed Nocks:
> Top Cam [email protected] 3/4, [email protected] 3/8, [email protected] 21 15/16
> Bottom Cam: [email protected] 7/8, [email protected] 1/2, [email protected]
> 
> Cable X2 - *29*
> 09-1/8 - 12-1/2*23 7/8* - 0(5” unserved loop)
> 
> Yokes X2 - *12-3/4*
> 4” unserved on each end
> 
> Tunes to perfect initial specs, at least for me. Cheers.


My serving lengths were from a brand new bow as well. The lengths were directly from Mathews. My actual string/cable measurements were very similar to yours but I chose to build my new strings to the specs Mathews provided. 

Idk why they put out bowstrings that don’t meet the string specs they provide. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## adventurejack

Prime CT5 - I really need strings/cable specs as well as serving specs. Please.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Anyone have serving specs for a diamond razor edge? 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a diamond razor edge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguru.com

Looking for Hoyt pro Comp Elite FX specs , Thank you

String 47.75

BC 35.75

CC 37.75


----------



## KPbow

Prime CT 5

String 28.450 From bottom 0--3" 9--11" 14.125---18.75" for kisser 1.5"---0
Cable 41.400 0----12.25" 16.5----29.25" 6.75----0
Upper Yoke 34.764 0---16" 5/8"gap 1.5" served in middle 5/8"gap 16"---0
Lower yoke 31.784 0---14.5625 5/8"gap 1.5" served in middle 5/8"gap 14.5625---0
Tuned up perfect, hope this helps, Ken


----------



## wisdoll22

chill x said:


> thanks for keeping this open it is a big help.
> looking for string lengths for a Mission Craze 2


string 55 7/8
0-19.25 30.5-25.5 19.25-0

bc 31
0-9 9-7<


----------



## wisdoll22

spped nock placement for a Hoyt Viper Tec. string 51.5


----------



## adventurejack

KPbow said:


> Prime CT 5
> 
> String 28.450 From bottom 0--3" 9--11" 14.125---18.75" for kisser 1.5"---0
> Cable 41.400 0----12.25" 16.5----29.25" 6.75----0
> Upper Yoke 34.764 0---16" 5/8"gap 1.5" served in middle 5/8"gap 16"---0
> Lower yoke 31.784 0---14.5625 5/8"gap 1.5" served in middle 5/8"gap 14.5625---0
> Tuned up perfect, hope this helps, Ken


Thank you Ken


----------



## wisdoll22

mission hammr specs?


----------



## wisdoll22

Browning Rage 60 1/2" string. anyone got serving specs on this?


----------



## servingspinner

Does anyone have a string length chart for a Hoyt Spectra/ Eclipse 
Circa 1993-5
Thanks


----------



## Dustoff

Looking for specs on a Bear Encounter. TIA


----------



## servingspinner

This is what I have
Bear	Encounter	92 7/16	O= Solo=(19.5)—(24)=sts=(27)—(30.5)==(35)—(44)===(66)—(9)==O	
???	O=SpY=(9)——(10)==(8)---Y*


----------



## Dustoff

servingspinner said:


> This is what I have
> BearEncounter92 7/16O= Solo=(19.5)—(24)=sts=(27)—(30.5)==(35)—(44)===(66)—(9)==O
> ???O=SpY=(9)——(10)==(8)---Y*


Thanks


----------



## x-it

Anyone got serving specs and speed nock locations for a Bear Kuma. Not the LD. Thanks


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> Does anyone have a string length chart for a Hoyt Spectra/ Eclipse
> Circa 1993-5
> Thanks


Got this from Hoyt if anyone else needs it








Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lern

Looking for a string layout for a 2007 Bowtech Vital Impact. Anyone have one?

Thanks


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for Elite Option. Thanks


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Just wondering if anyone has a serving map for the Bowtech Mag-X ? haven't been able to find one through all the normal places... 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## lab32

BT Mag-X factory set
69.81	23 3/8	28.5	30.5	33 1/8	36 3/4	s.nx3_center_top	20 15/32	21 3/ 8	bottom 20 5/ 8	21 21/32
39.69	>7 5/8	14	22	10


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

lab32 said:


> BT Mag-X factory set
> 69.8123 3/828.530.533 1/836 3/4s.nx3_center_top20 15/3221 3/ 8bottom 20 5/ 821 21/32
> 39.69>7 5/8142210


Awesome, thanks muchly!

Tom


----------



## apexpraedator

Hi there,
Somebody have trx 38 complete specs please? 

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Hi there,
> Somebody have trx 38 complete specs please?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


No one? Especially yoke length please.

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

I made this 62.517.7523.526 29 33.25sn center2x15.375+3х16.625 as trx 7/843 4/5 6.511 18 29.5 7yoke length is zero 

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## shinobi3

What luggage scale do you guys recommend for measuring strings?? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flambowski

I'm looking for serving lengths for 2017 hoyt pro defiant turbo. Any help would be greatly appreciated . #3 cam if possible


----------



## shinobi3

Anybody have speed nock measurements for Mathews Helim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp

Has anyone ever done anything for a Storm Archery F-16? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldglory

Does anyone have the mathews tactic serving specs an speed nock locations. thnx


----------



## edthearcher

lab32 said:


> I made this 62.517.7523.526 29 33.25sn center2x15.375+3х16.625 as trx 7/843 4/5 6.511 18 29.5 7yoke length is zero
> 
> Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


lab 32 you have the hardest string lay outs i have ever seen. i have benn doing this for 30 years and every time i look at your lay outs i scratch my head


----------



## Rids

Looking for PSE RTS Ferocity HF with a 58.25" string, 36.12" control. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lab32

edthearcher said:


> lab 32 you have the hardest string lay outs i have ever seen. i have benn doing this for 30 years and every time i look at your lay outs i scratch my head


Sorry. Copied from spreadsheet file. String 62.5; end serving 17.75; sts 23.5 - 26; center 29 - 33.25. Speed nocks centered at 15 3/8 and 16 5/8. Cable 43.8 open loop 6.5; serve to 11; roller 18 - 29.5; end serving 7. This is not a factory set measurement but will work. 

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need lengths and servings for a high country carbon four runner pro. solo cam. string in bad shape and untwisted so hard to get good measurements.


----------



## KPbow

High Country Carbon 4 Runner String 93 3/4 0---19" 27 3/8-----33 3/8 44 7/8----61 7/8 8"---0
Buss 39 1/4 Split 6 1/2--8 1/2 8 3/4"---0


----------



## wisdoll22

KPbow said:


> High Country Carbon 4 Runner String 93 3/4 0---19" 27 3/8-----33 3/8 44 7/8----61 7/8 8"---0
> Buss 39 1/4 Split 6 1/2--8 1/2 8 3/4"---0


thank you!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Tried a search but couldn't find specs for a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 34, not Carbon, guessing his cam is the middle cam (sorry not a Hoyt guy). RK2.1


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for Mathews ZX, string is 82 7/8, cable is 30.5


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for Mathews ZX, string is 82 7/8, cable is 30.5


here is what i have
str. 82 7/8
0----------23.5----------26-----c.s------30-----------37.75------------IDL-----------69.75--------------10------0
buss30.5
0-------9.5----------13.5-----------------24.5<


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> here is what i have
> str. 82 7/8
> 0----------23.5----------26-----c.s------30-----------37.75------------IDL-----------69.75--------------10------0
> buss30.5
> 0-------9.5----------13.5-----------------24.5<


awesome! thank you!


----------



## richstang75

Does anyone have serving measurements for Elite Echelon 37?


----------



## edthearcher

richstang75 said:


> Does anyone have serving measurements for Elite Echelon 37?


this is what i have
elite echelon 37
str. 61
0--------18.25-----23 5/8--ss --25 3/8-------28 7/8------cs----33 1/8---------18.25---------0
cbl X2 41 1/8
0------7--------------15 7/8-----serve-----------25----------9.5--------0
I have never used this copied from this forum


----------



## Bwbaker

Has anybody thought about gathering as many specs as possible and building a shareable database. It wouldn't be that hard to accomplish just pulling data from everybody and inputting. Heck if builders are willing to send specs they have. I will build the database.


----------



## rediseal

Looking for Bear Kuma string specs to build a new set.


----------



## B.Hunter

rediseal said:


> Looking for Bear Kuma string specs to build a new set.


Might pm lab32 or x-it. lab32 has specs for Kuma LD maybe has Kuma specs. x-it was looking for specs and maybe he has them now??
Post up if you find them. Best of luck


----------



## lab32

Kuma from Bear
string 61 11/16. End 22 ; Center 29 1/4 - 31 1/4; speed nocks end at 18, 19 1/2 top, 16 7/8, 18 3/8 bottom
buss 34 9/16. end 9; yokes 7 -> 17
control 36 1/4. ends 6; 20.5


----------



## edthearcher

Bwbaker said:


> Has anybody thought about gathering as many specs as possible and building a shareable database. It wouldn't be that hard to accomplish just pulling data from everybody and inputting. Heck if builders are willing to send specs they have. I will build the database.


this was suggest in the first data base that was started. many have hundreds of specs as i have collected over the years. I share a few but there are many that dont. heck 60x started here and as i did spent hours and hours going threw the data base here


----------



## Markmark63

Does anyone have the specifications for a 2018 Obsession Huntress Lx and a 2018 Obsession Fixation 7m.
Tried to get a hold of Obsession with no luck.. Never even replied to me. 

Thank you 
Mark W Burns 
Staff Sergeant, US ARMY (retired)


----------



## richstang75

Anyone have serving measurements for a Mathews Chill SDX? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RatherBArchery

RatherBArchery said:


> Tried a search but couldn't find specs for a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 34, not Carbon, guessing his cam is the middle cam (sorry not a Hoyt guy). RK2.1


no one???


----------



## richstang75

I’m looking for serving measurements for Prime Rival also if anyone has them. Thanks in advance


----------



## WALKER7036

RatherBArchery said:


> no one???


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Anybody have specs for a 2019 Bear Divergent?

Sent from my LG-Q710AL using Tapatalk


----------



## Markmark63

Markmark63 said:


> Does anyone have the specifications for a 2018 Obsession Huntress Lx and a 2018 Obsession Fixation 7m.
> Tried to get a hold of Obsession with no luck.. Never even replied to me.
> 
> 
> Guess no one answers these. Hello.. Anyone out there.??


----------



## Markmark63

Try one more time.

Anyone have the string specs for a Parker poison 32..??


----------



## Markmark63

GWYbowhunter said:


> Anybody have specs for a 2019 Bear Divergent?
> 
> Sent from my LG-Q710AL using Tapatalk



If you contact bear, they will send you the specs you need.. Just contacted them last week for the specs on the agenda 6.
They had the spec sheet emailed to me within 15 minutes.. Hope this helps.!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

WALKER7036 said:


> View attachment 6953537


That's what I was hoping for, you da man!!!


----------



## Bwbaker

I have spent alot of time going through string makers part 1 &2. Wanna thank everyone who has shared over the years, it has been very helpful..... Are there any other good threads to read through for string making spec that anyone may know?


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Markmark63 said:


> If you contact bear, they will send you the specs you need.. Just contacted them last week for the specs on the agenda 6.
> They had the spec sheet emailed to me within 15 minutes.. Hope this helps.!!


Thanks. They sent it the day after i emailed them

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

GWYbowhunter said:


> Thanks. They sent it the day after i emailed them
> 
> Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


So could you share these specs please


----------



## servingspinner

Markmark63 said:


> Markmark63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the specifications for a 2018 Obsession Huntress Lx and a 2018 Obsession Fixation 7m.
> Tried to get a hold of Obsession with no luck.. Never even replied to me.
> 
> 
> Guess no one answers these. Hello.. Anyone out there.??
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the obsessions, pm if you need more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bonecrusher516

Does anyone have the specs for a elite valor

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for a McPherson Mark 7, need lengths and servings


----------



## B.Hunter

richstang75 said:


> I’m looking for serving measurements for Prime Rival also if anyone has them. Thanks in advance


Rich, Here are Rival specs:
String- 0xxx2----7 5/8xxx9 1/4----12 5/8xxx16 1/4---2xxx0
Cables- 0xxx12---16 1/2xxx25 1/4----8xxx0 (x2)
Yokes- 0xxx14 1/2---center of string serv. 1.5"--- 14 1/2xxx0 (x2)


----------



## olddude

does anyone have the specs to the archery research velocity (AR) string 97.25" buss cable 36.0", thanks for any help


----------



## asa3dpro

Looking for the specs for the Diamond Intrigue.

83 7/8" 
32 1/4"

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## EPLC

Does anyone have speed nock positions for the PSE Xpression DM? TIA


----------



## richstang75

B.Hunter said:


> Rich, Here are Rival specs:
> String- 0xxx2----7 5/8xxx9 1/4----12 5/8xxx16 1/4---2xxx0
> Cables- 0xxx12---16 1/2xxx25 1/4----8xxx0 (x2)
> Yokes- 0xxx14 1/2---center of string serv. 1.5"--- 14 1/2xxx0 (x2)


Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## richstang75

*Bowtech Realm X serving/speed nock measurements*

I’m also looking for the Bowtech realm x serving measurements as well as speed nock locations


----------



## WALKER7036

olddude said:


> does anyone have the specs to the archery research velocity (AR) string 97.25" buss cable 36.0", thanks for any help


----------



## Dilligaf

richstang75 said:


> I’m also looking for the Bowtech realm x serving measurements as well as speed nock locations


----------



## richstang75

Dilligaf said:


> View attachment 6982799


Thanks! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## wisdoll22

need Ross Crave 33.5 lengths and servings ASAP, can anyone help?


----------



## asa3dpro

Any specs on the VXR yet? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

crave 33.5?? anyone????


----------



## patches2565

Does anyone have specs on a bear kuma 33?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have info for the Elite Rezult yet? I have one on the way and want to have my strings done when it gets here


----------



## adventurejack

Looking for Mathews VXR specs too...string/cable lengths and serving specs. For the 31.5 and 28 or what you got. Thanks


----------



## adventurejack

Also looking for Specs lengths and serving for the new Mathews TRX 36


----------



## Mac2118

The string lengths for the VXR 31.5 are:
s- 63 1/8
c- 30 5/8
y- 12 1/2

I wasn't able to get serving/speednock specs.... they don't give those out since they make/sell their own


----------



## lunghit

Anyone have speed nock locations for a Elite Victory 37? Thanks


----------



## adventurejack

lunghit said:


> Anyone have speed nock locations for a Elite Victory 37? Thanks


You probably know this but the V37's come with nitro buttons I think from Pine Ridge and they place them at the end of the end serving.


----------



## adventurejack

Mac2118 said:


> The string lengths for the VXR 31.5 are:
> s- 63 1/8
> c- 30 5/8
> y- 12 1/2
> 
> I wasn't able to get serving/speednock specs.... they don't give those out since they make/sell their own


Thank you. Someone sent me the specs and speed nocks. Speed nocks placement he gave me were: 4 nocks start at 18 1/2---5 nocks start at 20 1/4---5 nocks start at 21 5/8


----------



## adventurejack

Still looking for the string and cable lengths for the Mathews TRX 36. Serving specs would be nice too if you got em. But lengths are most important right now.


----------



## lunghit

adventurejack said:


> You probably know this but the V37's come with nitro buttons I think from Pine Ridge and they place them at the end of the end serving.


Yes I removed them and was hoping to use speed nocks instead. Not a fan of the Nitro buttons. Was wondering if someone had a location for them.


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Desperately need serving specs for a Mathews Outback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wisdoll22

NR_Bowstrings said:


> Desperately need serving specs for a Mathews Outback. Thanks in advance.


Mathews Outback - 

string - 90 3/8 0-10.75 74-41 31.25-26.5 17.5-0

buss cable - 33 3/4 0-8 15.75-6---<


----------



## wisdoll22

need lengths and servings for a Martin Eliminator ASAP!


----------



## asa3dpro

VXR 31.5

String-63 1/16
BS-26 1/8
CS-29 7/8 to 34
TS-23
Nocks Top&Bottom
[email protected] 18 1/2 [email protected] 1/4 [email protected] 5/8

Control-30 5/8
BS-9
RG-12 5/8 to 25 1/2

Yoke-12 5/8
Yoke serving 4 1/2 centered

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## asa3dpro

VXR 28

String-59 1/2
BS-25
CS-27 7/8 to 31 7/8
TS-21 3/4
Nocks Top&Bottom
[email protected] 5/8 [email protected] 7/8 

Control-27
BS-9
RG-11 to 22

Yoke-12 5/8
Yoke serving 4 1/2 centered

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

Might be a long shot but I need serving specs for a Martin blade x4


----------



## wvminer

Looking for string spec for the trx36 thanks


----------



## richstang75

Does anyone have string and serving specs for a carbon express x force blade crossbow?


----------



## richstang75

adventurejack said:


> Also looking for Specs lengths and serving for the new Mathews TRX 36


I am looking for these also


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for a Stryker Katana 385 crossbow? Thanks


----------



## Gerd

Does anyone have the spec for a Hoyt Alphaburner 6 Cam ST-57" BC-36" CC-39" Thanks


----------



## bonecrusher516

Anyone have specs for a elite revol xl

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurejack

wvminer said:


> Looking for string spec for the trx36 thanks


I finally got a hold of a new TRX 36. Here's my measurements. I measure a little different than most. My measurements start from the bottom loop and go to the top.
String 62 1/2
Cables X2 42 7/8

Serving

String 
From Bottom--> 17 3/4-------------23 3/4===25 3/4-----29 1/4====33 1/4----- 17 3/4

Cables X2 
From Bottom--> 8-----------------13======24----------------31=====35 7/8--------------------- unserved loop


Nok Placements Both sides

----15 3/8 (2 nocks)------16 3/8 (6 nocks)------------

Hope you can make sense of this.


----------



## edthearcher

adventurejack said:


> I finally got a hold of a new TRX 36. Here's my measurements. I measure a little different than most. My measurements start from the bottom loop and go to the top.
> String 62 1/2
> Cables X2 42 7/8
> 
> Serving
> 
> String
> From Bottom--> 17 3/4-------------23 3/4===25 3/4-----29 1/4====33 1/4----- 17 3/4
> 
> Cables X2
> From Bottom--> 8-----------------13======24----------------31=====35 7/8--------------------- unserved loop
> 
> 
> Nok Placements Both sides
> 
> ----15 3/8 (2 nocks)------16 3/8 (6 nocks)------------
> 
> Hope you can make sense of this.


you did a perfect job, it,s clean easy to read, that is the way it goes into my spread sheet books, I only wish more would copy you, some even after 30 years doing this i dont even copy them


----------



## hdrat

Looking for specs on the Bowtech Revolt X. Thanks


----------



## skye5317

Here are the specs for the Elite Rezult

String - 60 3/4 0 - 18 1/2 23 1/8 - 25 1/8 28 1/2 - 32 15/16 18 1/2 - 0

Cables 41 3/4 0-10 17 1/4 - 26 3/16 6 9/16 - 0


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

I've been tasked with making a crossbow string for a Wicked Ridge Invader HP. For the string I plan on using BCY DynaFlight 97, 28 strand. But what serving sizes would you guys recommend for end loops, end servings and center?


----------



## lunghit

hdrat said:


> Looking for specs on the Bowtech Revolt X. Thanks


Same here.


----------



## adventurejack

edthearcher said:


> you did a perfect job, it,s clean easy to read, that is the way it goes into my spread sheet books, I only wish more would copy you, some even after 30 years doing this i dont even copy them


lol. Thanks


----------



## B.Hunter

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> I've been tasked with making a crossbow string for a Wicked Ridge Invader HP. For the string I plan on using BCY DynaFlight 97, 28 strand. But what serving sizes would you guys recommend for end loops, end servings and center?


H&H, BCY recommends 26-28 strands with 2S (.018) or 3D (.016) serving. Hope this helps. Let us know what avenue you go on this.


----------



## B.Hunter

B.Hunter said:


> H&H, BCY recommends 26-28 strands with 2S (.018) or 3D (.016) serving. Hope this helps. Let us know what avenue you go on this.


Sorry-missed the "center" serving question. BCY recommends .030 center serving size. Have seen some xbow string builders say .020-.036 depending on string count/material/nock design.


----------



## BYArchery

Looking for the build specs for the Obsession Fusion 7M short draw. I have the build specs for it on file but evidently there is a short draw version. Thanks!!


----------



## WALKER7036

BYArchery said:


> Looking for the build specs for the Obsession Fusion 7M short draw. I have the build specs for it on file but evidently there is a short draw version. Thanks!!


May want to check this.... There was no "Fusion 7M", and I do not believe the short draw cams ever came to fruition for the Fusion series (2015). There are short cams for the Def Con 7M (2016), which I believe is dang near the same specs as the Fusion series, and would probably work for your needed specs. Merry Xmas!


----------



## BYArchery

Awesome! That was my fault, I meant to type Fixation. lol I believe I have it heading my way now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for a Diamond Carbon Knockout, string is 50 13/16 need servings and cable specs also.


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs for a Diamond Carbon Knockout, string is 50 13/16 need servings and cable specs also.


anyone??


----------



## CoachErl

Specs for Mission Hype DT (not sure if the DTX will work) and a Mission Venture.

I searched but came up with nothing.


----------



## adventurejack

Anyone have speed brass nock placements for Mathews Traverse?


----------



## patches2565

sjbeasy said:


> In need of serving specs for a 2016 elite synergy


Anyone got these

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachErl

adventurejack said:


> Anyone have speed brass nock placements for Mathews Traverse?


Top and Bottom
5 @ 19"
3 @ 20.5"
5 @ 21.75"


----------



## apexpraedator

Anybody have prime stx 36 specs please?
Cam #2

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jlohrer

Does anyone have string/cable lengths and serving location for the Bear Cruzer Lite?...Doing up a new string for my daughters bow

Thanks


----------



## chadlegier

Need specs on a PSE evolve 31 (2017 hl)


----------



## 138104

Maybe some of you already know this, but Moxie has string layouts on their website. Hoyt also does too, but only for 2019-20.

If anyone knows of other manufacturers that post them, please add to the list. Thanks!


----------



## 138104

So, I called 3 manufacturers today to see who would provide spec to me. Elite was the only one who would send me information, but it was by individual bow. If anyone needs GT500, E35, R35, or Kure specs, I should have them in a day or 2.

Bowtech said the serving lengths are proprietary and will only provide string and cable lengths, which can be found on their website. I left a voicemail for Mathews, but expect to hear the same. 

I will try Athens next.


----------



## peterp

I need help with a bowtech assassin cables.
My assassin has a sharp bend in the cams and it cuts my serving.

I'm building new cables and was wondering if going to less strands (20 strands of BCY X and thicker .016 serving) would stop the serving being cut.
I normally build with 22 strands of BCY X with .014 serving and the serving gets cut up.

I've also purchased custom sets of cables and strings and it's always the same.

Would less strand cables and thicker serving fix this?

I've checked the cams and there are no burrs or anything that I can see causing this.

Any recommendations on how to fix this?


----------



## WALKER7036

Perry24 said:


> So, I called 3 manufacturers today to see who would provide spec to me. Elite was the only one who would send me information, but it was by individual bow. If anyone needs GT500, E35, R35, or Kure specs, I should have them in a day or 2.
> 
> Bowtech said the serving lengths are proprietary and will only provide string and cable lengths, which can be found on their website. I left a voicemail for Mathews, but expect to hear the same.
> 
> I will try Athens next.


My experience with Athens was very positive... no problem sharing. Not sure how Bowtech considers serving length a proprietary issue? How is a length proprietary? (I always liked how a string maker or a bow manufacturer would claim their string material to be proprietary.... when up until recently, there was only two string material manufacturers industry wide- both of which supplied all string makers with their stock. Just renaming your string material does not make it proprietary.)


----------



## 138104

Well, Elite said no more specs for me unless I provide my string certification number and Federal Excise Tax ID. I'll research to see what that entails, but since I only plan to build for myself and friends at this time, it probably isn't worth it.


----------



## 138104

2020 Elite Kure


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have exact serve layouts for Bowtech Reckoning 38 as of yet?
Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## codyhockenbrock

Coug09 said:


> Here's the Xpedition Perfexion. It says px2 but it's a PX3 cam in case anyone needs it. No search bar sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ata after these specs? These are the specs of the threads I pulled off the bow (used) but is not what the limb sticker says. Also a 17 model

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## juspassinthru

Anyone have string/serving specs for 2016 Martin Phenix Inferno 33 with Smoke Cam conversion?


----------



## Gerd

Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Freestyle Cam 2? ST-52.75" BC-40.25" CC-42.13" Thank you.


----------



## servingspinner

Hello. I need a new string and cable lengths for an
Alpine Silverado Ventura Small Cam



Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerd

Specs for new PSE Stinger MAX:
STR 86.63" 
0-16.5"-------------21.25"-24"-----26"-30"-----41"-60"-----9"-0
BC 31.88 
0-8"--------7"<


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have the elite ritual serving specs? Thank you.


----------



## richstang75

Johntstring said:


> Does anyone have the elite ritual serving specs? Thank you.


30, 33, or 35?


----------



## 138104

Johntstring said:


> Does anyone have the elite ritual serving specs? Thank you.


Ritual 35...I don't have the 33 or 30.


----------



## Johntstring

Sorry! I need the 33 but thank you.


----------



## 138104

Johntstring said:


> Sorry! I need the 33 but thank you.


I found this back a few pages.

Elite Ritual

59 1/2

0xx18.25--23.5xx25--28.25xx32.5--18.25xx0

37 5/8

0xx9--15xx25.25--6xx0


----------



## 138104

Ritual 30

56 13/16

0-20 22-23 3/4 26-31 20-0

35

0-10 13 5/8-24 1/8 6-0


----------



## olddude

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have exact serve layouts for Bowtech Reckoning 38 as of yet?
> Thanks in advance for sharing!


string 65 5/16" -- 0...19.75...25 7/8-27 7/8...30.75-34.75...19.75...0 
speed nocks, 2 sets of 3 on each end start @ 16.25 and 18
cables 42 7/16" -- 0...11...17.25-26.5...other end 5.5"


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Serving specs for a 2019 Bowtech Convergence please and thank you.


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Elite Option 6/7 Serving Specs in case anyone needs them:

String - 58 5/8"
[0---19 3/8"] [22 7/8"--24 3/8"] [27 3/4"--31 3/4"] [19 3/8"]

Cable 37" (x2)
[0--9"] [15"--25 1/2"] [5 1/2"]


----------



## 138104

edthearcher said:


> str. 52.87
> 0--------17.75-------19.25----s/s---22---------25.5-----------29-------------17.75-----------0
> c/c 33.75
> o---------5.5-------------------19-----------0
> B/C 31.50
> 0----------9---------------13.5-----------<


Is there a serving length missing from the buss cable? Anyone know what it is?


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> string 65 5/16" -- 0...19.75...25 7/8-27 7/8...30.75-34.75...19.75...0
> speed nocks, 2 sets of 3 on each end start @ 16.25 and 18
> cables 42 7/16" -- 0...11...17.25-26.5...other end 5.5"


Thank You olddude, we appreciate you!


----------



## edthearcher

Perry24 said:


> Is there a serving length missing from the buss cable? Anyone know what it is?


13.5 up to 7 inch yoke


----------



## 138104

edthearcher said:


> 13.5 up to 7 inch yoke


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## skullerud

Searched but no find...
Bowtech Boss anyone? Full specs and layout if possible? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> Searched but no find...
> Bowtech Boss anyone? Full specs and layout if possible?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Found this on the other thread.

2015 Bowtech Boss

String 64 1/4

O===20 1/2---25 1/2===27 1/2---30 1/2===34 1/2---

20 1/2===O

Cables X2 39 1/4

O===9 1/2---18===25---7 to 9<

Speed nocks 2 sets of 4 top and bottom at 17 1/2 and 18 5/8


----------



## skullerud

Thanx mate! 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Got 1 more,
Hoyt Prevail FX x3 cam
String 51.25, Buss 35.63, CC 37.13.

Anyone have the serving specs? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> Got 1 more,
> Hoyt Prevail FX x3 cam
> String 51.25, Buss 35.63, CC 37.13.
> 
> Anyone have the serving specs?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


I found this on Hoyt's website. They have serving specs for newer models on there.


----------



## 138104

Can't read the lengths. I can email if you can't find on Hoyt's website.


----------



## skullerud

Please!
[email protected] 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> Please!
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Sent


----------



## JMASavage

Anyone have specs for a Martin Axon 36?
Tried searching but didn’t find anything


----------



## Markmark63

Need specs for pse dream season.


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs and servings for a Mathews VXR 28


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs and servings for a Mathews VXR 28


From earlier in the thread

VXR 28

String-59 1/2

BS-25

CS-27 7/8 to 31 7/8

TS-21 3/4

Nocks Top&Bottom

[email protected] 5/8 [email protected] 7/8 

Control-27

BS-9

RG-11 to 22

Yoke-12 5/8

Yoke serving 4 1/2 centered


----------



## kwilde

Anyone have serving specs for a 2020 TRX40 
Thanks


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Any chance someone has the serving specs for the Prime Black 9? 

Thanks in advance (hopefully) ;-)

Tom


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Mornin y'all. Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2019 Bowtech Realm SS? String is 62 13/16, Bus cables are 35 3/16. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markmark63

I am looking for the specifications for a hoyt redline. Does anyone have the string and cable specs.. Thank you in advanve


----------



## servingspinner

Markmark63 said:


> I am looking for the specifications for a hoyt redline. Does anyone have the string and cable specs.. Thank you in advanve


Redline was a single cam that Hoyt used.
You need the model name

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

1999 Darton Maverick Recurve

String 61 1/8”
Control. 42 7/8”
Buss cable. 39 9/16”

String 0-15 1/2...26-31...17-0
Control 0-11...7-0
Buss cable. 0-9 1/4”...8-6<


----------



## JMASavage

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt katera xl cam & 1/2 #5 base
String 58.5
Control 40
Bus 37.5


----------



## t8ter

Anyone have a Mathews Shadow serving specs?
Thank you


----------



## WALKER7036

JMASavage said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt katera xl cam & 1/2 #5 base
> String 58.5
> Control 40
> Bus 37.5


The string/cable lengths you have listed are for the 2009 Katera XL #5 cam... I only have the specs for the 2008 Katera XL Z3 #5 to #6 cams- which are close in length to the 2009, just not exact. Maybe these will help. May need to adjust the Center Serving measurement a tad. Can't make any promises.

String- 58.25 0----16------------33-----29--------25.25---22.75----------16----0
Control- 41.75 0-------6----------------13.75------0
Buss- 38.75 >----8--10--------------12------0

This is for the Z3 #5-#6 base cams on the 2008 Katera XL


----------



## WALKER7036

t8ter said:


> Anyone have a Mathews Shadow serving specs?
> Thank you


Mathews Shadow
String- 97 1/8 0----8----------62---47---------34----26----------12----0
Cable- 41 3/8 >--7--9----------------10----0


----------



## t8ter

WALKER7036 said:


> Mathews Shadow
> String- 97 1/8 0----8----------62---47---------34----26----------12----0
> Cable- 41 3/8 >--7--9----------------10----0


Thank you


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Mornin y'all. Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WALKER7036

NR_Bowstrings said:


> Mornin y'all. Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX? Thanks in advance.


2010 BT Admiral FLX

String- 57 13/16" 0-------18------22--23.75-------27.5----31.5----------18-----0
Cables- 35 25/32" 0------10.5-----------14.75----24.5-----------5.5----0

*Speed nocks are placed (3 nocks per end) would start 17 1/16" from each end.


----------



## bowguy1101

anyone know the speed nock location for obsession hemorrhage? thanks in advance!


----------



## bowguy1101

Do you have serving specs for hemorrhage and speed nock location sir? Thank you


----------



## koop3700

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Any chance someone has the serving specs for the Prime Black 9?
> 
> Thanks in advance (hopefully) ;-)
> 
> Tom


Any luck with Black 9 specs


----------



## lab32

koop3700 said:


> Any luck with Black 9 specs


If you give me string and all cables lengths I'll calculate serving locations for you 

Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


----------



## Pansch360

Evening all! Does anyone have specs for an Obsession FXL? Tried the search with no luck. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

lab32 said:


> If you give me string and all cables lengths I'll calculate serving locations for you
> 
> Отправлено с моего T08 через Tapatalk


That’d be handy, I’m meant to be doing a set for someone receiving theirs in a week or so... 

String - 31.875
Cable - 37.125
Cable yoke - 17

String yoke 1 - 35.63
String yoke 2 - 32.88

(The string yokes are easy, it’s mainly the cables that I need the locations for)

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## lab32

Well, 
31.875: 10.75 -12.5 (string stop) 15.75 - 19.68 (center) this I believe will work for string, 0.75 loops and 2 inch to close the loops
37.125: 9 (end) 16.5 - 28.5 (roller for both cables) or 16.5 - 24.5 & 22.5 - 28.5 if you want to make different roller serving 
for string yokes 1.5-2" for center and 1.5 inch unserved gaps both sides. 
for cable yokes you may need about 4-4.5" center serving.
Hope that helps, I would do it for myself.


----------



## patches2565

Elite synergy 2016. Need serving specs. Please.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

lab32 said:


> Well,
> 31.875: 10.75 -12.5 (string stop) 15.75 - 19.68 (center) this I believe will work for string, 0.75 loops and 2 inch to close the loops
> 37.125: 9 (end) 16.5 - 28.5 (roller for both cables) or 16.5 - 24.5 & 22.5 - 28.5 if you want to make different roller serving
> for string yokes 1.5-2" for center and 1.5 inch unserved gaps both sides.
> for cable yokes you may need about 4-4.5" center serving.
> Hope that helps, I would do it for myself.


Cool, thank you! I’ll give it a shot :-D 

Tom


----------



## koop3700

lab32 said:


> Well,
> 31.875: 10.75 -12.5 (string stop) 15.75 - 19.68 (center) this I believe will work for string, 0.75 loops and 2 inch to close the loops
> 37.125: 9 (end) 16.5 - 28.5 (roller for both cables) or 16.5 - 24.5 & 22.5 - 28.5 if you want to make different roller serving
> for string yokes 1.5-2" for center and 1.5 inch unserved gaps both sides.
> for cable yokes you may need about 4-4.5" center serving.
> Hope that helps, I would do it for myself.


Awesome Thank You!!!


----------



## Dustoff

FlyingWatchmake said:


> That’d be handy, I’m meant to be doing a set for someone receiving theirs in a week or so...
> 
> String - 31.875
> Cable - 37.125
> Cable yoke - 17
> 
> String yoke 1 - 35.63
> String yoke 2 - 32.88
> 
> (The string yokes are easy, it’s mainly the cables that I need the locations for)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Let us know what your final specs are. I'm interested in building a set for myself.


----------



## Bowhunter307

Specs for a 2014 Martin Archery Lithium


----------



## Michael492509

Does anyone know the Bear Rant string & cable specs.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone have speed nock locations for Hoyt Faktor 30 with #2 cam?


----------



## 138104

Does anyone have specs for the Revolt X? I have one on order, but would like to have the strings ready before it arrives.


----------



## BWBOW

patches2565 said:


> Elite synergy 2016. Need serving specs. Please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Synergy str.57 7/8
cables 37 15/16

0...17.25...22.5-24 1/8...27.25-31.5...17.25...0

0...5......9...0 X2


----------



## Dewboy

I have almost every string spec posted in this thread up to this point saved in a file, but don't know how to download the file here. Does anyone know how? It's a Microsoft Word file. I also have a folder of all of the drawings etc posted, but don't know how to download the entire folder.
##^&#()** I have a head ache!


----------



## 138104

Dewboy said:


> I have almost every string spec posted in this thread up to this point saved in a file, but don't know how to download the file here. Does anyone know how? It's a Microsoft Word file. I also have a folder of all of the drawings etc posted, but don't know how to download the entire folder.
> ##^&#()** I have a head ache!


You want to upload to this thread? If so, unfortunately you can't. You would need to create a Drop Box account and then post the link. Or, guys can pm you their email address.


----------



## nestly

*2019 Bowtech Reckoning*

2019 Bowtech Reckoning (35 ATA)

String specs if anyone needs them, including speed nock locations and finished serving diameters.
Actual lengths of the factory strings as measured were longer than bowtech specifies, at 62-9/16 and 39-9/16" respectively.


----------



## patches2565

BWBOW said:


> Synergy str.57 7/8
> cables 37 15/16
> 
> 0...17.25...22.5-24 1/8...27.25-31.5...17.25...0
> 
> 0...5......9...0 X2


Thank you kindly

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59

Thanks for the spec


----------



## fireunit29

Need specs for the Obsession Evolution 7


----------



## CoachErl

Anyone have the Prime CT3??????


----------



## Dewboy

I just finished reading through BOTH string spec threads beginning to end. WOW!...what a learning experience!! Thanks to all that contributed! But after going through all those posts, I see why some have dropped off on their contributions. Too many people asked for specs before doing any search what-so-ever! I saw times where the specs where on the same page that the member posted their "Specs Needed" Post! Part of this due to Archerytalk's off and on search function and in part due to pure LAZINESS. Too many folks started using this thread as "Specs On Demand" instead of searching through the posts to find what they need and asking for them only if they where not listed in the threads. 

Although I learned a lot and got lots of string specs, I wouldn't want to go through all that again! It was a tremendous amount of work and I endured several bad headaches. I understand how much work some builders have gone through to build their string spec library. I understand why none of them want to share their entire library at once, but can really appreciate those that have shared so much one set of specs at a time, like Olddude and a few others. 

If you are just starting out and want to build your string spec library, go through both of the string spec threads and copy to your files. By the time you have gone through both threads, you will have *DESERVED* the library you have collected! But it won't end there. You will have to constantly add to your specs library. Another benefit to going through so many posts is learning to read all the different ways people list their string specs. Once you get through both threads, you should be able to read just about anyone's specs.

I will end by saying that if you are looking for string specs, PLEASE do yourself and everyone else the favor of learning how to use the SEARCH function! Don't use TOO MANY search words! Instead of searching Mathews Switchback XT, just use one word: Switchback. It appears that too many search words at one time overwhelms the search engine on AT. Good luck and thanks again to the contributors!


----------



## lab32

nestly said:


> 2019 Bowtech Reckoning (35 ATA)
> String specs if anyone needs them, including speed nock locations and finished serving diameters.
> Actual lengths of the factory strings as measured were longer than bowtech specifies, at 62-9/16 and 39-9/16" respectively.


Thanks a lot !!! 

****

*Mathews TRX 40*
The bow was brought to AtA 40(center to center, 40" left side, 40 1/16" right side to maintain minimum cam lean at full draw), cables centered over the holes. BH came out 6 7/8. Peak Weight 63#.

String: end diameter .106, center .110
Overall 66.31. Bottom end 18, STS 26 - 27.75, center 31 - 35, top end 17.63. 
Speed nocks centered top 2x15.38, 6x16.63, bottom 2x15.6, 6x16.88.

Cable end diameter .098
Overall 46.77. Open loop 7 - serve to -11.75, roller 21 - 32, end 8


----------



## lab32

fireunit29 said:


> Need specs for the Obsession Evolution 7


Here you are 
String 58 7/16. End 19.75, sts 23,25-25, center 27 5/8 – 32. Speed nocks centered 16.25, 17.63, 19.25 (4-4-4)
Cable 37 3/ 8. 10 .... 5 1/8.


----------



## WALKER7036

Mathews VXR 31.5

I just want to make a quick comment on Mathews strings specs..... Just had a buddy bring a brand new VXR 31.5 over for strings. He bought this bow a few days ago, and has only put (5) arrows through it. The search return on this thread showed the factory specs as 63 1/8 for string, 30 5/8 for cables, 12 1/2 for yokes. It was stated that those lengths came from Mathews.

I pulled his brand new (only 5 shots) strings off, and measured everything under 100psi (air). 
Strings were 62 13/16, Cables 30 3/8, Yokes 12 3/4. All measurements were 1/4" off what Mathews supposedly told this other member. 

Over the years I have always found Mathews published or stated specs to be unreliable. Drives me nuts.


----------



## 138104

WALKER7036 said:


> Mathews VXR 31.5
> 
> I just want to make a quick comment on Mathews strings specs..... Just had a buddy bring a brand new VXR 31.5 over for strings. He bought this bow a few days ago, and has only put (5) arrows through it. The search return on this thread showed the factory specs as 63 1/8 for string, 30 5/8 for cables, 12 1/2 for yokes. It was stated that those lengths came from Mathews.
> 
> I pulled his brand new (only 5 shots) strings off, and measured everything under 100psi (air).
> Strings were 62 13/16, Cables 30 3/8, Yokes 12 3/4. All measurements were 1/4" off what Mathews supposedly told this other member.
> 
> Over the years I have always found Mathews published or stated specs to be unreliable. Drives me nuts.


Wow! What lengths did you use to build his threads?


----------



## lab32

WALKER7036 said:


> I pulled his brand new (only 5 shots) strings off, and measured everything under 100psi (air).
> Strings were 62 13/16, Cables 30 3/8, Yokes 12 3/4. All measurements were 1/4" off what Mathews supposedly told this other member.


Do you mean 100 lbs of tension?


----------



## nestly

lab32 said:


> Do you mean 100 lbs of tension?


Right... 100psi (*P*ounds per *S*quare *I*nch) isn't how you measure strings, the standard is 100 pounds of *tension*. If you're using air pressure, it first has to be converted to an actual linear force value. Any strings measured at "100psi" on a typical string builders tensioning system using a 2" cylinder would likely be 1/4" long, as that would be around 300lbs of *tension* rather than the 100 lbs of *tension* strings are supposed to be measured at.


----------



## WALKER7036

nestly said:


> Right... 100psi (*P*ounds per *S*quare *I*nch) isn't how you measure strings, the standard is 100 pounds of *tension*. If you're using air pressure, it first has to be converted to an actual linear force value. Any strings measured at "100psi" on a typical string builders tensioning system using a 2" cylinder would likely be 1/4" long, as that would be around 300lbs of *tension* rather than the 100 lbs of *tension* strings are supposed to be measured at.


Yep...I just mis-spoke in my thread. Yes, I am measuring at 100# (39-40psi).


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Razortec. St - 53 CC - 38.75 BC - 35.25. Would anyone have these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WALKER7036

nuthinbutnock said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Razortec. St - 53 CC - 38.75 BC - 35.25. Would anyone have these? Thanks in advance.


The following specs are for the 2004 Hoyt Razortec @ 29" DL, but they should work as well for your 30" specs.....also, these are factory spec serving lengths- *personally I would shorten the Center serving length to about 5" total length. 

String (51.5")- 0--------------14--------------30-----21.75----------------14----------0
CC (38")- 0---------6.5--------------------------11---------0
BC (35")- 0>7.5---9.5-----------------------11--------0


----------



## edthearcher

hoyt razor tec 2004
str.53.
0------15.5----------24.75 c/s-------30.25
control 38.75
0---------5.50--------------------11---------0
buss35.25
0--------------8.50----------------7 < 7 in. yoke


----------



## bilbs84

Wondering if anyone can help me with serving measurements for a PSE Centrix LD (3B Cam)
The PSE website has the lengths, but not any serving measurements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dewboy

bilbs84 said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me with serving measurements for a PSE Centrix LD (3B Cam)
> The PSE website has the lengths, but not any serving measurements.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go:

https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz/file/503508465236


----------



## bilbs84

Dewboy said:


> bilbs84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me with serving measurements for a PSE Centrix LD (3B Cam)
> The PSE website has the lengths, but not any serving measurements.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz/file/503508465236
Click to expand...


Thanks heaps brother, I would never have found that.


----------



## EPLC

eplc said:


> does anyone have speed nock positions for the pse xpression dm? Tia


ttt


----------



## CU_Scotty

Does anyone have serving specs for a PSE Inertia?


----------



## 138104

CU_Scotty said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a PSE Inertia?


Try this

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## 138104

EPLC said:


> ttt


Try this

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## CU_Scotty

Perry24 said:


> Try this
> 
> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


Didn’t work. It said “sorry we couldn’t find that page”


----------



## CU_Scotty

Perry24 said:


> Try this
> 
> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


Never mind. It works when I open it in chrome. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

For peoples information, all serving locations for Prime Black series are up on their website

T


----------



## Lewis Monroe

Looking for serving specs for a PSE Supra Focus XL LD


----------



## 138104

Lewis Monroe said:


> Looking for serving specs for a PSE Supra Focus XL LD


https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Hoyt Trykon XL string 51.75, cc 40.75 bc 37.75


----------



## Dewboy

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a Hoyt Trykon XL string 51.75, cc 40.75 bc 37.75


That's the 26" to 27" Trykon XL with Z 1.0 - 2.0 cams. I haven't seen that one posed here. I'm guessing OLDDUDE has it though.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Any chance someone has serving specs for a Bear Approach? 

Thanks (hopefully  )

Tom


----------



## alpinebowman

Here are the Revolt X specs


----------



## chanlo26

Anybody have specs on a Bowtech SPECIALIST II String 62.875 Cable 45.375 ? 


Thanks a lot


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Looking for the length and layout for the 2017 Bear Moment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Did anyone ever find these? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

asa3dpro said:


> Did anyone ever find these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Moment, lengths from bear
String 60.75: 0---22 28.75---32.75 22---0 Speed nocks end 18.38 & 20.25
Buss 32.38: yokes>7---13 9---0
Control 36.25: 0---18 6---0


----------



## chanlo26

chanlo26 said:


> Anybody have specs on a Bowtech SPECIALIST II String 62.875 Cable 45.375 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Nobody ?


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Diamond Provider, string is 90 5/8"


----------



## edthearcher

diamond provider
str. 90 5/8
0---------20--------23.5---s/s-------25.75---------28.5------c/s-----32.75-----44.5--------idl----------74 5/8------------8.75-----0
buss 32. 7/8
0------10--------------7<


----------



## Haileebird

Kuma 30 layout anyone?
ST- 60 9/16
BC- 31 5/8
CC- 33 5/16


----------



## Haileebird

specialist 2 should be the same as the diamond medalist
ST- 62.89
0-19----24 3/8-26 3/8----29 1/12-33 1/2----19-0
spd nks- [email protected]
- [email protected] 3/8

Cables- 45.35
0-9--------12 1/2-0


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> diamond provider
> str. 90 5/8
> 0---------20--------23.5---s/s-------25.75---------28.5------c/s-----32.75-----44.5--------idl----------74 5/8------------8.75-----0
> buss 32. 7/8
> 0------10--------------7<


awesome! thank you!


----------



## WALKER7036

Haileebird said:


> Kuma 30 layout anyone?
> ST- 60 9/16
> BC- 31 5/8
> CC- 33 5/16


Haileebird.... I don't have the 30" Kuma (I have the 33" model), but I contacted Bear directly, and they were more than willing to send me the PDF files for whatever strings I needed.


----------



## chanlo26

thank you :teeth:


----------



## chanlo26

Haileebird said:


> specialist 2 should be the same as the diamond medalist
> ST- 62.89
> 0-19----24 3/8-26 3/8----29 1/12-33 1/2----19-0
> spd nks- [email protected]
> - [email protected] 3/8
> 
> Cables- 45.35
> 0-9--------12 1/2-0


Thank you !!!


----------



## alpinebowman

*mathews tx-5*

Anybody have the Matthews tx-5 or tx5 specs?
Thanks for any help,


----------



## richstang75

Yes alpine bowman the tx-5 is the same as Triax.


----------



## Bow Predator

Does anyone happen to have specs for an Athens Protege? Thanks!


----------



## roberto94

I'm looking for the serving location of a supra DM

String 59.5

Buss 38.563 

Control 42.50

Thanks!


----------



## 138104

roberto94 said:


> I'm looking for the serving location of a supra DM
> 
> String 59.5
> 
> Buss 38.563
> 
> Control 42.50
> 
> Thanks!


Should be able to find it here.

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## roberto94

Thank you!


----------



## Haileebird

Anyone have the standard Bowtech Revolt layout? I see the revolt X here but not the Revolt.
ST- 60.156
Cables- 35.375


----------



## doulos

I have a question concerning the writing out of serving placement specs.

Are the specs to be written from bottom cam to top? left to right. left being the bottom cam post
Ive seen specs written on this thread that confused me because the string specs were written from bottom to top and the control and buss cables were written from top to bottom
My example was for a Supra Max on the older thread
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=191&p=1067563200#post1067563200

Am I missing something. Not criticizing . I am not sure if Im being ignorant about something.


----------



## 138104

doulos said:


> I have a question concerning the writing out of serving placement specs.
> 
> Are the specs to be written from bottom cam to top? left to right. left being the bottom cam post
> Ive seen specs written on this thread that confused me because the string specs were written from bottom to top and the control and buss cables were written from top to bottom
> My example was for a Supra Max on the older thread
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=191&p=1067563200#post1067563200
> 
> Am I missing something. Not criticizing . I am not sure if Im being ignorant about something.


I think it depends. I've seen some odd stuff, but just try to think it through or even look at photos of the bow online before serving. Most seem to post from bottom cam to top cam though.


----------



## Dewboy

doulos said:


> I have a question concerning the writing out of serving placement specs.
> 
> Are the specs to be written from bottom cam to top? left to right. left being the bottom cam post
> Ive seen specs written on this thread that confused me because the string specs were written from bottom to top and the control and buss cables were written from top to bottom
> My example was for a Supra Max on the older thread
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=191&p=1067563200#post1067563200
> 
> Am I missing something. Not criticizing . I am not sure if Im being ignorant about something.


I don't think there is a set way for most people. I try to have all of mine go from bottom to top. I actually convert most of the top to bottom specs before I put them in my specs folders so I won't get tripped up. If you used the same size serving for string stop, center serving, and idler serving, it wouldn't matter, as you could just turn the string over if it didn't line up one way. But lots of people, including myself, use different serving and size for the center serving. In that case, it does matter. You can usually tell which is the bottom by the string stop specs because they are typically less than 3 inches and the center serving is usually over 3 inches. I looked at the specs in the linked you provided and they are straight forward, bottom up. If you have any complaints about these, God help you with some of the ones I've seen. I'm not sure how the authors can even read them. Some look like they are trying to embed a secret message for the from lines during a war!

Good luck.


----------



## doulos

Dewboy said:


> I don't think there is a set way for most people. I try to have all of mine go from bottom to top. I actually convert most of the top to bottom specs before I put them in my specs folders so I won't get tripped up. If you used the same size serving for string stop, center serving, and idler serving, it wouldn't matter, as you could just turn the string over if it didn't line up one way. But lots of people, including myself, use different serving and size for the center serving. In that case, it does matter. You can usually tell which is the bottom by the string stop specs because they are typically less than 3 inches and the center serving is usually over 3 inches. I looked at the specs in the linked you provided and they are straight forward, bottom up. If you have any complaints about these, God help you with some of the ones I've seen. I'm not sure how the authors can even read them. Some look like they are trying to embed a secret message for the from lines during a war!
> 
> Good luck.


Well I think I just put that center serving on wrong. I had it written wrong.
LOL


----------



## Dewboy

doulos said:


> Well I think I just put that center serving on wrong. I had it written wrong.
> LOL


My friend asked me the other day, "Is making a strings hard?" My reply was, "no, not as long as you pay very close attention to what you are doing." 

It's very easy to mess up if you're not paying attention. Until it becomes second nature, I have to pay extra close attention and double check myself. That goes for writing down specs, reading specs, calculating jig settings and twists, twist and serving direction, and the whole gambit.


----------



## 138104

Dewboy said:


> My friend asked me the other day, "Is making a strings hard?" My reply was, "no, not as long as you pay very close attention to what you are doing."
> 
> It's very easy to mess up if you're not paying attention. Until it becomes second nature, I have to pay extra close attention and double check myself. That goes for writing down specs, reading specs, calculating jig settings and twists, twist and serving direction, and the whole gambit.


Serving direction gives me the fits...lol! Automan suggested a clock face and man it has made my life so much easier!


----------



## rapids

Does anyone have the string and cable serving specs for a Mathews Q2XL. Looked on the closed sticky and someone asked on page 37/post #904, but no data was given on following posts. Thanks


----------



## rapids

Perry24 said:


> Serving direction gives me the fits...lol! Automan suggested a clock face and man it has made my life so much easier!


I’ll second automan26’s clock face for serving direction. Made one myself and it is foolproof. Unless you can’t read a clock face in this digital era, it’s almost impossible to mess up.


----------



## Dewboy

rapids said:


> I’ll second automan26’s clock face for serving direction. Made one myself and it is foolproof. Unless you can’t read a clock face in this digital era, it’s almost impossible to mess up.


If you twist the string in the wrong direction, the clock is useless. I simply grab the string between my thumb and index finger and give the string a good twist while looking above that location in the direction I will be serving. If the direction I am twisting is untwisting the string in the direction I want to serve, I know that is the wrong serving rotation. If it adds twists to the string above where I'm twisting it in the direction I am serving, I know it is the correct rotation. It doesn't get any simpler than that. And it doesn't matter which way you turned the crank to twist the string, it will give you the right direction. I too had problems with serving direction before I started doing this. I get it right every time now without a clock.


----------



## doulos

Dewboy your right. Taking your time and paying attention to detail is key. Ive thrown strings away thats for sure So far serving direction is the only thing I have not screwed up at least once. . I shouldn't talk too soon though.


----------



## rapids

Dewboy said:


> If you twist the string in the wrong direction, the clock is useless. I simply grab the string between my thumb and index finger and give the string a good twist while looking above that location in the direction I will be serving. If the direction I am twisting is untwisting the string in the direction I want to serve, I know that is the wrong serving rotation. If it adds twists to the string above where I'm twisting it in the direction I am serving, I know it is the correct rotation. It doesn't get any simpler than that. And it doesn't matter which way you turned the crank to twist the string, it will give you the right direction. I too had problems with serving direction before I started doing this. I get it right every time now without a clock.


. 

Good point, thanks for the input. Make complete sense especially if a friend needs a string reserved that was made by someone else and you do not know which way it was initially twisted. Otherwise, this question about serving direction is always coming up in the DIY thread by mostly new string builders, as you probably also know. Automan just devised this prop to put on the string so the new string builders, if they initially twisted their strings clockwise, know which way to serve no matter where they are on the string. If they decide to initially twist their strings counterclockwise, their clock prop would then have to be in reverse.


----------



## edthearcher

rapids said:


> Does anyone have the string and cable serving specs for a Mathews Q2XL. Looked on the closed sticky and someone asked on page 37/post #904, but no data was given on following posts. Thanks


mathews Q2 XL
str97.75
0------18----------28------c/s------32----------47---------idl-----64.50-------------------8------0
b/c 40 3/16
0----------9-----------------------7----<


----------



## rapids

edthearcher said:


> mathews Q2 XL
> str97.75
> 0------18----------28------c/s------32----------47---------idl-----64.50-------------------8------0
> b/c 40 3/16
> 0----------9-----------------------7----<


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NoDakboy31

Anybody have specs for a Hoyt alphamax 32 with #3 cam?


----------



## Dewboy

NoDakboy31 said:


> Anybody have specs for a Hoyt alphamax 32 with #3 cam?


There are two posts from folks giving these specs and they are slightly different. Maybe someone can verify which one is correct. This is typical of the specs here in the AT string Makers forum when you have multiple spec posts for the same bow. Either one will probably work. If someone can confirm which one is correct or preferred, It would be appreciated.

*Hoyt AlphaMax 32 with the # 3 cam
String: 55 (0 – 15.5)---(20.5 – 23)---(27 – 31)---(15.5 – 0) 
Control: 36.75 (0 – 13)-----------(5.5 – 0)
Buss: 34.5 >(7.5 – 9)--------------(11.75 – 0)


Hoyt AlphaMax 32 #3
String: 55 (0 - 15.5)---(21.25 - 23.75)---(27.5 - 31.5)---(15.5 – 0)
Control: 36.75 (0 - 13.5)------------------(6 – 0)
Buss: 34.5 >(8 – 10)--------------------(12 – 0)
*


----------



## x-it

Anyone got specs for the bowtech/cables instinct xcite single cam bow with flex guard. 2015 model I believe.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a Blackout S3. string 59 1/16 cable 37 3/32


----------



## wisdoll22

also need a bear approach HC 2018, string 60 1/8 need cable length, serving specs and speed nock placements


----------



## Bwbaker

From my experience.... bowtech, mathews and hoyt were quite rude about giving out that info. To add to that pse and bear will send you their entire databases. Athens ,martin, expedition, and a few others were a bow by bow based but were helpful.


----------



## Bwbaker

Dewboy said:


> I just finished reading through BOTH string spec threads beginning to end. WOW!...what a learning experience!! Thanks to all that contributed! But after going through all those posts, I see why some have dropped off on their contributions. Too many people asked for specs before doing any search what-so-ever! I saw times where the specs where on the same page that the member posted their "Specs Needed" Post! Part of this due to Archerytalk's off and on search function and in part due to pure LAZINESS. Too many folks started using this thread as "Specs On Demand" instead of searching through the posts to find what they need and asking for them only if they where not listed in the threads.
> 
> Although I learned a lot and got lots of string specs, I wouldn't want to go through all that again! It was a tremendous amount of work and I endured several bad headaches. I understand how much work some builders have gone through to build their string spec library. I understand why none of them want to share their entire library at once, but can really appreciate those that have shared so much one set of specs at a time, like Olddude and a few others.
> 
> If you are just starting out and want to build your string spec library, go through both of the string spec threads and copy to your files. By the time you have gone through both threads, you will have *DESERVED* the library you have collected! But it won't end there. You will have to constantly add to your specs library. Another benefit to going through so many posts is learning to read all the different ways people list their string specs. Once you get through both threads, you should be able to read just about anyone's specs.
> 
> I will end by saying that if you are looking for string specs, PLEASE do yourself and everyone else the favor of learning how to use the SEARCH function! Don't use TOO MANY search words! Instead of searching Mathews Switchback XT, just use one word: Switchback. It appears that too many search words at one time overwhelms the search engine on AT. Good luck and thanks again to the contributors!


 I fully agree with yah I've went through both one and two and its alot of info.... well worth the effort. If yah dont yah miss some good info and one heck of a library after.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Bwbaker said:


> From my experience.... bowtech, mathews and hoyt were quite rude about giving out that info. To add to that pse and bear will send you their entire databases. Athens ,martin, expedition, and a few others were a bow by bow based but were helpful.


I never got a reply from bear about specs... but also wasn’t sure if anyone was there over the covid break... managed to muddle through...

On an upside, Hoyt are at least putting the specs on their website now (for 2018 + models) 

T


----------



## lab32

wisdoll22 said:


> also need a bear approach HC 2018, string 60 1/8 need cable length, serving specs and speed nock placements


----------



## wisdoll22

lab32 said:


> View attachment 7165793


thank you!!


----------



## JMASavage

Anyone have string and cable lengths for a Martin anax 38 sd?
They are not listed on martins website or anywhere else I can find.


----------



## skullerud

kwilde said:


> Specs for bowtech reckoning!


Why didn't you do a simple search?
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1112089061

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff

Picture says Revolt X. I know reading is hard but I believe in you!


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for serving specs for a Blackout S3. string 59 1/16 cable 37 3/32


anyone? also needing a diamond intrigue, string 83 7/8


----------



## skullerud

Tried searching, but no find.

Specs for Elite Victory 39 much needed. Anyone have it? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

do you have the string length on the elite victory 39


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> Tried searching, but no find.
> 
> Specs for Elite Victory 39 much needed. Anyone have it?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


From the original string thread:


----------



## skullerud

edthearcher said:


> do you have the string length on the elite victory 39


63 1/8, 44 5/8

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> 63 1/8, 44 5/8
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


That is the "long" string in the specs posted by Bearfoot.


----------



## edthearcher

skullerud said:


> 63 1/8, 44 5/8
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


this is what i have elite victory 63 1/8
0-------16.5------24.74----ss----26.25-----------29.5--------33.75--------------16.5-------0
cbls. 44. 5/8
0----------5.25------------------9------0 X2


----------



## skullerud

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have elite victory 63 1/8
> 0-------16.5------24.74----ss----26.25-----------29.5--------33.75--------------16.5-------0
> cbls. 44. 5/8
> 0----------5.25------------------9------0 X2


@edthearcher
Thank mate! 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have elite victory 63 1/8
> 0-------16.5------24.74----ss----26.25-----------29.5--------33.75--------------16.5-------0
> cbls. 44. 5/8
> 0----------5.25------------------9------0 X2


This is what I have:

Elite Victory 39 
string 63 1/8 
(0 - 17.5)---(24.75 - 27.25)---(30.25 - 34.25)---(17.5 – 0)
Cables: 44 5/8 (0 – 10)--------------(6 – 0)

From the string makers forum. Don't remember which one.


----------



## *SWITCH

hey, anyone know the weight of the brass speed nocks on Mathews trx36 please? Not sure if they are the black 5.5g or red 7.2 grains? 16 of them so... cheers


----------



## Pikemen

Just starting to build strings. I have been reading post after post. Thanks to all that are sharing. It is great.


----------



## chme11l

Liking for string and cables specs for Obsession Revolution. Thanks!


----------



## skullerud

Thanks to Dewboy for the victory 39 numbers. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Building my first set of strings for a Bowtech Reckoning 38, using 452x/trophy (depending on the colors I have available).
What strand count should I use? Is 20/22 OK, as I've used on the fanatic 3.0 and most other bows? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

skullerud said:


> Building my first set of strings for a Bowtech Reckoning 38, using 452x/trophy (depending on the colors I have available).
> What strand count should I use? Is 20/22 OK, as I've used on the fanatic 3.0 and most other bows?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


I'd use 20 for the string and 22 for cables with 452x.


----------



## skullerud

Thanx, Perry24. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## lab32

Good day ladys and gentlemen. Does anybody know correct lenghts for Mission Blaze? Not serving, just main lenghts - string, cable, yoke, which bring the bow to correct ata & brace

Отправлено с моего SM-N960F через Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy

lab32 said:


> Good day ladys and gentlemen. Does anybody know correct lenghts for Mission Blaze? Not serving, just main lenghts - string, cable, yoke, which bring the bow to correct ata & brace
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-N960F через Tapatalk


Mission Blaze 

String: 63 1/8 
Cables: 30 3/8 
Yokes: 12” x2


----------



## lab32

Dewboy said:


> Mission Blaze
> 
> String: 63 1/8
> Cables: 30 3/8
> Yokes: 12” x2


Thank you sir. But it is public information from Mathews. Does it match factory string measurements?

Отправлено с моего SM-N960F через Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy

lab32 said:


> Thank you sir. But it is public information from Mathews. Does it match factory string measurements?
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-N960F через Tapatalk


TWO major custom string makers advertise their Mission Blaze strings to have these measurements.
String: 63 1/8
Cables: 30 3/8
Yokes: 12” x2

If you don't trust the public information, I would suggest calling Mathews and asking them.
Anthony


----------



## lab32

Dewboy said:


> TWO major custom string makers advertise their Mission Blaze strings to have these measurements.
> String: 63 1/8
> Cables: 30 3/8
> Yokes: 12” x2
> 
> If you don't trust the public information, I would suggest calling Mathews and asking them.
> Anthony


Well, I have some reason not to trust them. Since Halon was in my hands a few more facts appeared: TRX`s, TRG, Creed... some more. Let`s take Halon as an example. 
In the process of setting up and measuring, I found out that this bow at 30.00 inches axle to axle (I mean center to center on the left (bit shorter) side), cables over holes, has:

string 61 3/8
cable 27.5
yoke 13

100 lbs of tension, 1/4" pins, according AMO standard
Now let`s see what Mathews and major builders say

61 5/8 ; 27 7/8; 13 

So you make strings that will be overtwisted during installation and tuning (if customer wants to bring the bow to specs), which may cause peep rotation, lenghts instability and fuzzing. 
Therefore, using official information from Mathews as a source is, I would say, the last hope. I do not want to offend anyone, but I ask for a reason. Of course, I can search the web, and I have all public data. Thank you for your attention Anthony.


----------



## Jabr357

Dewboy said:


> TWO major custom string makers advertise their Mission Blaze strings to have these measurements.
> String: 63 1/8
> Cables: 30 3/8
> Yokes: 12” x2
> 
> If you don't trust the public information, I would suggest calling Mathews and asking them.
> Anthony


Mathews would not say anything different as these numbers come from them LOL, but Lab32 is right though, they are not accurate and are generally 1/8 to 1/4" longer than they need to be to put the bow in factory specs.

The best way to know is to take the old strings off a bow that is in spec and measure them.


----------



## Bwbaker

Looking for string and cable specs for a Martin Mercury magnum along with the serving measurements.


----------



## chme11l

chme11l said:


> Liking for string and cables specs for Obsession Revolution. Thanks!


Anyone have the specs for Obsession Revolution?


----------



## chme11l

chme11l said:


> Anyone have the specs for 2015 Obsession Evolution?


Anyone have these specs?


----------



## DeathFromBelow

I’m too dumb to decipher the serving locations on the Prime spec sheets. Can someone please help me out? I don’t know where they stop and start. Like the center serving makes sense and string stop but there theee locations listed on the cable? I mean ***?


----------



## 138104

chme11l said:


> Anyone have these specs?


Is this what you need?


----------



## balljoy

*Hoyt Pro Defiant 30 #3 cams*

Hoyt Pro Defiant 30 #3 cams

I couldn't find any, so I got customers bow and took them off his originals.
String 57.63
BC 32.50
CC 34.38

String 0---20 1/4------21---24------27 1/8---31 5/8------20 1/4 ---0
BC 0---11 1/8------18 1/4---25------3 1/2---0
CC 0---5 5/8------19 1/16---0

Speed nocks on strings
0------17---17 5/8----18 1/8---18 3/4----19 1/4---19 7/8. Same from top down. All 3 sets had 4 nocks.


----------



## michaelgentry87

Pse bruin rim fire cams
90" St/ 38.5 bc

Tia

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

DeathFromBelow said:


> I’m too dumb to decipher the serving locations on the Prime spec sheets. Can someone please help me out? I don’t know where they stop and start. Like the center serving makes sense and string stop but there theee locations listed on the cable? I mean ***?


The cables are open loops on one end to go through/around the yokes, so cable would be 0==11—14==25.5—open loop

Hope that helps? 
= served 
- unserved

T


----------



## sportzkidz

*Mathews TRX36 string dimensions *
Hi, looking for the string and cable setup for a Mathews TRX36. 
Thanks


----------



## 138104

sportzkidz said:


> *Mathews TRX36 string dimensions *
> Hi, looking for the string and cable setup for a Mathews TRX36.
> Thanks


From another poster:

TRX36

String 62 1/2

Cables X2 42 7/8

Serving

String 

From Bottom--> 17 3/4-------------23 3/4===25 3/4-----29 1/4====33 1/4----- 17 3/4

Cables X2 

From Bottom--> 8-----------------13======24----------------31=====35 7/8--------------------- unserved loop

Nok Placements Both sides

----15 3/8 (2 nocks)------16 3/8 (6 nocks)------------


----------



## sportzkidz

Perry24 said:


> From another poster:
> 
> TRX36
> 
> String 62 1/2
> 
> Cables X2 42 7/8
> 
> Serving
> 
> String
> 
> From Bottom--> 17 3/4-------------23 3/4===25 3/4-----29 1/4====33 1/4----- 17 3/4
> 
> Cables X2
> 
> From Bottom--> 8-----------------13======24----------------31=====35 7/8--------------------- unserved loop
> 
> Nok Placements Both sides
> 
> ----15 3/8 (2 nocks)------16 3/8 (6 nocks)------------


Thanks you very much!


----------



## DeathFromBelow

FlyingWatchmake said:


> DeathFromBelow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m too dumb to decipher the serving locations on the Prime spec sheets. Can someone please help me out? I don’t know where they stop and start. Like the center serving makes sense and string stop but there theee locations listed on the cable? I mean ***?
> 
> 
> 
> The cables are open loops on one end to go through/around the yokes, so cable would be 0==11—14==25.5—open loop
> 
> Hope that helps?
> = served
> - unserved
> 
> That was exactly what I needed. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## DannyRO

Hi all! 

Looking for *PSE Drive 3B from 2019* string and cables serving specs, with 57.56" string and 34.43" cables.

Thank you.


----------



## 138104

DannyRO said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Looking for *PSE Drive 3B from 2019* string and cables serving specs, with 57.56" string and 34.43" cables.
> 
> Thank you.


Here you go.

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a Diamond Edge 320, string is 61.156


----------



## richstang75




----------



## wisdoll22

richstang75 said:


> View attachment 7197647


thank you!!


----------



## DannyRO

Perry24 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://pse-archery.app.box.com/s/pf84y45j1rgkzrl76daz


Thank you! :77:


----------



## JesusFreak2227

You can find all the specs including the serving measurements on Prime’s website for the Black Series bows.


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anybody have the string and serving measurements for a Xpedition xcursion 6hd? Thank you in advance if anyone does!


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anyone have the measurements for the serving and speed nocks on a BowTech Revolt? I have the measurements for a Revolt X, but not a Revolt. Thank you guys!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for the Dash RTH compound bow sold by Cabelas. Anyone got info on it?


----------



## edthearcher

I think it is a bear bow is my guess, if the specs are not on the bow, call bear if you get no replies


----------



## CoachErl

Mission Hammr

String 56 1/8

o==========19----22 1/4===24 1/4-----26 1/2=====31 1/2----------19=========o

Buss cable (x2) 31

>------6====9--------------9 1/4========o


----------



## michaelgentry87

Winchester vaquero please and ty

Sent from my SM-S506DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Does anyone have the speed nock location for the Diamond Edge SB1?


----------



## ShotyMcShotface

Hello all. Looking for the string specs for a 2009 Diamond ICEMAN


----------



## 138104

ShotyMcShotface said:


> Hello all. Looking for the string specs for a 2009 Diamond ICEMAN


I found this on the original thread, but never used them.


----------



## ShotyMcShotface

Awesome thank you... Need some translation though... How many twists and strings do I use.... forgive my noobness

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ShotyMcShotface said:


> Awesome thank you... Need some translation though... How many twists and strings do I use.... forgive my noobness
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


What string material are you building with?

Sent you a PM.


----------



## ShotyMcShotface

Was planning on using x99... Unless there is something better out there

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Bear Cruzer serving specs anyone?


Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Bcorb

I am looking for serving specs for a 2008 diamond marquis if anyone has them string 93 5/8 cable 37 1/4


----------



## Striksfromabove

2015 Fred Bear Cruzer

String: 57"
Buss Cables (x2): 33.5"

String:

0-24.75"............27.25"-31.25"..............19"-0

Cables:

0-9.5"..................7"<yoke



SPEED NOCKS: 3 TOGETHER STARTING AT 18" ON TOP AND BOTTOM OF STRING

Bear Cruzer specs on the first post has the speednock location at the bottom in the wrong location. Here’s how it reads incorrectly. 

I am waiting on response to correct speednock positioning.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Confirmed speednock locations are in fact correct. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## t8ter

Bear Salute specs please


----------



## A3Archery

Looking for String and Serving Specs for Martin ADX7 (28" Model) Thanks in Advance..


----------



## A3Archery

A3Archery said:


> Looking for String and Serving Specs for Martin ADX7 (28" Model) Thanks in Advance..


Bump. Need to get this string built.


----------



## 138104

A3Archery said:


> Bump. Need to get this string built.


Maybe try calling Martin? It has been hit or miss with the manufacturers, but some will send you specs.


----------



## CoachErl

Bear LS4 specs please.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for Bear Salute RTH serving specs. string is 56 1/4


----------



## JMASavage

Anyone have the speed nock locations for a halon 7?


----------



## 138104

JMASavage said:


> Anyone have the speed nock locations for a halon 7?


I found this on AT. Hope it is what you need.


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for Bear Salute RTH serving specs. string is 56 1/4


anyone? need ASAP


----------



## t8ter

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone? need ASAP


This may or may not help. I couldn’t find em either. I took a chance and just used a mission craze specs. Over served in spots. I’ll be installing em so I can correct that. When bow comes in I’ll have factory serving specs.


----------



## lab32

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone? need ASAP


Calculated: bottom 0--20; 26.75-32.75; 16--0 top


----------



## wisdoll22

lab32 said:


> Calculated: bottom 0--20; 26.75-32.75; 16--0 top


thank you!


----------



## wisdoll22

needing specs for:
Obsession HB33
Elite Ritual 34
Mathews Mission


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> needing specs for:
> Obsession HB33
> Elite Ritual 34
> Mathews Mission


Ritual 35


----------



## Bcorb

What mathews mission bow do u need?


----------



## Archery Geeks Strings

Does any one have the weight locations for the Mathews Avail?


----------



## wisdoll22

Bcorb said:


> What mathews mission bow do u need?


Mission MXR


----------



## Bcorb

wisdoll22 said:


> Mission MXR


Sorry dont have that one


----------



## t8ter

Redhead Kronic
85.75 32.5
0xx16.5--25xx30--40.5xxx61--9xxx0


> 6xx8---9xxxx0


----------



## t8ter

Diamond carbon deploy SD
58.5 35.75
0xx20.5--22 5/8xx24 5/8--27.5xx31.5----20.5xxx0
0xxx11-----6.5xxx0


----------



## CU_Scotty

Anyone have serving specs for a Mission Radik?

-Thanks


----------



## wisdoll22

still needing the Mission MXR servings asap


t8ter said:


> This may or may not help. I couldn’t find em either. I took a chance and just used a mission craze specs. Over served in spots. I’ll be installing em so I can correct that. When bow comes in I’ll have factory serving specs.


can you let me know the specs when you get them?


----------



## 138104

Can anyone confirm which Vertix specs are correct? It seems there's a 3" discrepancy for bottom cam string serving between the handwritten and typed lengths.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> Can anyone confirm which Vertix specs are correct? It seems there's a 3" discrepancy for bottom cam string serving between the handwritten and typed lengths.


Actually, they aren't off. I misread which way the measurements were taken. Carry on!


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs on a Bear Species LD????


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs on a Centerpoint EOS Hunter string is 57.5


----------



## wisdoll22

Archery Geeks Strings said:


> Does any one have the weight locations for the Mathews Avail?


Avail - String 55
0-22 29.25-25.25 17.5-0


----------



## wisdoll22

Bcorb said:


> I am looking for serving specs for a 2008 diamond marquis if anyone has them string 93 5/8 cable 37 1/4


Marquis - Str 93 5/8 BC 37.25

0-10 80-44 32-27 18-0

0-10 18-12 9-7<


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone got the mission MXR specs??? really need them asap. thanks!


----------



## apexpredator347

Anyone have serving specs for defiant 30 #1 please ? 

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

apexpredator347 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for defiant 30 #1 please ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


They should be on Hoyt's website.

Edit: It looks like they started sharing specs in 2018 and I couldn't find them on this thread. If no one posts them, maybe try calling Hoyt?


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Looks like the website was updated. How do you search within this specific thread now? Sorry If this is a dumb question...


----------



## lzeplin

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Looks like the website was updated. How do you search within this specific thread now? Sorry If this is a dumb question...


I'm lost too, this new format sucks! What dumba** came up with this?


----------



## 138104

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Looks like the website was updated. How do you search within this specific thread now? Sorry If this is a dumb question...





lzeplin said:


> I'm lost too, this new format sucks! What dumba** came up with this?


There is no easy way to search within a thread that I can find using a browser. I am sticking with Tapatalk as I can still search within a thread.


----------



## lzeplin

Perry24 said:


> There is no easy way to search within a thread that I can find using a browser. I am sticking with Tapatalk as I can still search within a thread.


Would you do me a favor and search this thread for a mission ballistic 2.0? It's going to take me a while to setup Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

lzeplin said:


> Would you do me a favor and search this thread for a mission ballistic 2.0? It's going to take me a while to setup Tapatalk


Sorry, I didn't find anything for the 2.0.


----------



## apexpredator347

Perry24 said:


> They should be on Hoyt's website.
> 
> Edit: It looks like they started sharing specs in 2018 and I couldn't find them on this thread. If no one posts them, maybe try calling Hoyt?


Yes, they are on hoyt website, i've just have a look on 2017 models, specs are in 2018 section... 
Thanks !


----------



## 138104

Does anyone have serving lengths for a Hoyt MT Sport? The string was missing from the bow, so nothing to measure. The string is 47 and buss cable is 36.5.


----------



## edthearcher

Perry24 said:


> Does anyone have serving lengths for a Hoyt MT Sport? The string was missing from the bow, so nothing to measure. The string is 47 and buss cable is 36.5.


T his is funny i have 7 specs for a MT sport but not this one


----------



## 138104

edthearcher said:


> T his is funny i have 7 specs for a MT sport but not this one


Are any of the string lengths close to 47"? I can figure out the center serving, but at least want to be close on the end servings. I have a cable to measure, so I am fine there.Thanks!

This also also a floating yoke, but was going to build as a static. Any concerns with doing this?


----------



## edthearcher

MT sport intruder hunting C 3 cam
str. 55.25
0---------13.50-----------25--------c/s-------31---------13.50-----------0
buss 38,75 x2
0---------9--------------8<
MT sport #2 cc
str 50.00
0-----12----------24-----c/s------29--------12-----0
buss35.50 X2
0-----8.5------------------8<
MT sport VC #1 cam
str 87.25
0-------12-------24-----------30----------42--------57--------9-----0
buss 37.75
0--------9--------8<
MT sport cam 1/2 HA
str48
0------12------23-----cs-----28--------12------0
c/c 39
0-------6---------------10------0
buss 36.75
0-------8------------8<
MT sport VC #2 cam
str 91.50
18.50----------24.25-----------32---------42.75-----idl--------59-----------9.75-----0
buss 38.50
0------9--------------8<
MT sport
str 56
0----------13----------???----------13-----0
c/c 41.5
???
buss37.5
????
MT sport
str 53.50
0----14----------25------29.50------------14------0
buss 37.50 X2
0----------9.50----------------8<
hope this helps


----------



## 138104

Thank you! It has the #1 Control cam, so I am going to do 10" end servings and then install to figure out the center serving. I do have the original cables, so I'll post the final serving specs.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have serving specs for a Bowtech Desert Stryker crossbow with 
s. 40 1/8”
cc 22 5/26”
thanks in advance


----------



## 138104

One to add to the files. 

Hoyt MT Sport, C1 cam

String: 47
0===11------23===27------11===0

BC: 36.5
Y----8------8 3/8===0


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for a Bear Approach, string 95 5/8, cable 34 1/2


----------



## 138104

mattafliving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen string lengths from 59 1/2 to 59 3/4 and cable lengths from 25 9/16 to 29 15/16 for the Triax. Can someone confirm these specs from matta are working out?


----------



## wisdoll22

still need the mission MXR servings.....Anyone????


----------



## wisdoll22

how about a Redhead Kronik XT, string 84 7/16 cable 31 3/4


----------



## servingspinner

Looking for Mathews VXR
I haven't been on here in a while whats up with all the blocked areas?


----------



## 138104

servingspinner said:


> Looking for Mathews VXR
> I haven't been on here in a while whats up with all the blocked areas?


Which one? The 31.5 and 28 are both on this thread.

They updated the platform. I use Tapatalk, so no major issues.


----------



## servingspinner

Perry24 said:


> Which one? The 31.5 and 28 are both on this thread.
> 
> They updated the platform. I use Tapatalk, so no major issues.


Ok, I found it that way. The new "Platform" is great!


----------



## 138104

VXR 28

String-59 1/2
O==25--27 7/8==31 7/8--21 3/4==O

Nocks Top&Bottom
[email protected] 5/8 [email protected] 7/8 

Control-27
O==9--11==22--O 

Yoke-12 5/8
Yoke serving 4 1/2 centered


----------



## 138104

VXR 31.5

String-63 1/16
O==26 1/8--29 7/8==34--23==O

Nocks Top&Bottom
[email protected] 18 1/2 [email protected] 1/4 [email protected] 5/8

Control-30 5/8
O==9--12 5/8==25 1/2--0

Yoke-12 5/8
Yoke serving 4 1/2 centered


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have serving specs for a Champion Mustang G3
s. 95 3/8”
buss 38 1/16”

much appreciated!


----------



## wisdoll22

hoyt striker, string 54.75 need servings


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Hey does anyone have the serving specs for a 2016 new breed gx2 rl cam. Thank you in advance.


----------



## wisdoll22

need bear divergent specs


----------



## TXBowNovice

Any of you talented string builders want to share the string layout for the Bowtech Revolt?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need bear divergent specs


need asap! Bear divergent, mission mxr does anyone have these???


----------



## apexpredator347

Someone have xpedition mx 15 specs please ? 

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CKCECB

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs on a Centerpoint EOS Hunter string is 57.5


Spec string length is 57.6
0===18 3/8-----25 3/4====31----34====36 1/4-----39 1/4========0


----------



## wisdoll22

CKCECB said:


> Spec string length is 57.6
> 0===18 3/8-----25 3/4====31----34====36 1/4-----39 1/4========0


thank you!


----------



## WALKER7036

2019 PSE Expedite specs anybody? Would be appreciated. Not finding anything on the search function.....


----------



## 138104

WALKER7036 said:


> 2019 PSE Expedite specs anybody? Would be appreciated. Not finding anything on the search function.....


All PSE specs can be found here.



PSE OEM STRINGS - Box


----------



## WALKER7036

Thanks Perry!


----------



## wisdoll22

2016 brute force, str 58.31, bc 32.75, cc 38 need serving specs asap


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> 2016 brute force, str 58.31, bc 32.75, cc 38 need serving specs asap


Look 2 posts up. That link has all the PSE specs.


----------



## Johntstring

Hey guys how do you even do a search in her now since the big update? Thank you.


----------



## 138104

Johntstring said:


> Hey guys how do you even do a search in her now since the big update? Thank you.


I use Tapatalk, which makes searching easy.


----------



## wisdoll22

need string lengths for the Barnett wildgame innovations crossbows: xb370 and xb380 ASAP! also still looking for the Mission MXR servings, string is 54.75


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone with specs on the cabelas BEAR Insurgent???


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have speednock specs for a Bear Motive 6?


----------



## lab32

Motive speed jocks end 3x18.75 bottom, 3x19.25 top


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have SPEEDNOCK specs for a Bowtech 82nd Airborne?


----------



## 138104

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have SPEEDNOCK specs for a Bowtech 82nd Airborne?


This is about the only reference I can find to speed nocks for the 82nd.









Free extra speed for your 82nd Airborne.


I built a new set of strings and cables for my 82nd and took it to the range to change them out and tune the bow. Right out of the shoot I was shooting 318fps at 61#. I cranked the bow back to 57# and my speed dropped to 307fps. I remembered that I had forgotten to install the three brass...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## TXBowNovice

Anyone have the speed nock locations for the Elite Rezult? I have the serving specs but not the nock locations. Thanks in advance


----------



## brandonlw

I need string serving specs for a pse
ferocity if anyone can help I’d be very thankful


----------



## special

Hi Guys I havent figured out how to search this thread yet
Im after string specs for a Mathews Creed please


----------



## 138104

special said:


> Hi Guys I havent figured out how to search this thread yet
> Im after string specs for a Mathews Creed please


From another poster:

Mathews Creed 

str.92.25
0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0

BC 32.75
0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


----------



## 138104

brandonlw said:


> I need string serving specs for a pse
> ferocity if anyone can help I’d be very thankful


Link won't work, so see the post below.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> All PSE specs can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> PSE OEM STRINGS - Box


Try the link in this post


----------



## special

Perry24 said:


> From another poster:
> 
> Mathews Creed
> 
> str.92.25
> 0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0
> 
> BC 32.75
> 0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


Awesome,,,Much appreciated Perry


----------



## wisdoll22

still need mission mxr specs asap!


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for High Country Safari, string is 56 1/8, anyone got serving specs??


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Realm SS , string 62.81, cables. 35.19 including speednock specs.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marty Moose Mig

I have a customer that is inquiring about a string/cable set for his Triax.
Does anyone have the specs?

Edit : I found it...... I did a search and it popped up everywhere. Pretty popular bow. I knew it wouldn't be hard.


----------



## 138104

Marty Moose Mig said:


> I have a customer that is inquiring about a string/cable set for his Triax.
> Does anyone have the specs?


Triax

String: 59 1/2
0====24 1/2----27 3/4====31 3/4----22====0
Speed nocks: 6 at 18 3/4 and 7 at 20 1/2 (bottom) and 6 at 18.5 and 7 at 20 (top)

Cable: 25 5/8
0====7 1/2----10====20 3/4 ----0 (5 unserved)

Yokes: 13
4 served (centered)

I've used the specs above and they've been fine. However, if you have the bow in hand, I would tune and measure.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a High Country Excalibur String 54 3/4”. Buss. 38 5/8”. Much thanks!


----------



## Pixies

Anyone have the serving specs of the the Bow: Blackout Intrigue Compound Bow?
Thank you Very Much 
Henrique


----------



## servingspinner

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a High Country Excalibur String 54 3/4”. Buss. 38 5/8”. Much thanks!


Draw 54.75
0==12---25==30---12==0
Cables 38 5/8
0==8----11==9--0

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Hus

any specs for a Elite Ember


----------



## NR_Bowstrings

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Realm SS , string 62.81, cables. 35.19 including speednock specs.
> Thanks everyone!


If you still it, here's what I've got for the Bowtech Realm SS:

STRING - 62 13/16
(0———22”]———[28 13/16”>>>>33”]———[36 1/8”>>>>>38 1/8”]———[22———-0)

SPEED NOCKS
2 each at 18” & 20”

BUS CABLES(X2)
0————[11 25/32”]————[19”<<<<12 1/4]————[8”>>>7”]————< (3/4” LOOPS)


----------



## Gerd

Anyone have serving specs for the Hoyt Torrex XT? Thanks.


----------



## 138104

The new Elite bows for your books.
Remedy
Cable: 38 1/8 (measurements are right to left)
0====30 1/2----24 3/4====14 3/4----10====0
String: 60 11/16 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
0====19----23 1/4====25 1/4----28 1/2====32 3/4----19====0
1 nitro speed button at each end at 17 1/2

Enkore
Cable: 37 (measurements are right to left)
0====30 1/2----24 3/8====14 5/8----10 1/8====0
String: 59 3/8 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
0====19 1/4----22 1/2====24 1/2----27 7/8====31 7/8----19 1/4====0
1 nitro speed button at each end at 17 1/4

Embark
Cable: 36 7/16 (measurements are right to left)
0====29 3/4----24 3/4====14----11 3/4====0
String: 58 1/8 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
0====19 1/2----22 1/4====24 1/4----27 1/2====31 3/4----19 1/2====0
2 nitro speed buttons at each end at 15 3/4 and 17 3/4

Rezult 36
Cable: 40 1/8 (measurements are right to left)
0====33 1/4----25 3/8====16 1/4----10 1/8====0
String: 59 1/8 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
0====18 1/2----22 1/8====24 1/8----27 1/2====31 3/4----18 1/2====0
2 nitro speed buttons at each end at 14 3/4 and 16 3/4


----------



## freefall619

Looking for Martin Inferno 33 specs, any assistance is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a Bear Pursuit Blackout. S 59 3/8”, cc 34 1/8”, buss. 32 1/4”.
Many thanks!


----------



## Striksfromabove

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a Bear Pursuit Blackout. S 59 3/8”, cc 34 1/8”, buss. 32 1/4”.
> Many thanks!



String. 59 3/8”
0.....24 3/4.......28 1/4.....32 1/4..........201/2....0
Cc. 34 1/8”
0.....4 3/4....................10 1/2......0
Buss. 32 1/4”
0......9.............................9....7<0


----------



## wisdoll22

freefall619 said:


> Looking for Martin Inferno 33 specs, any assistance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

somebody out there has to have the specs for the Mission MXR......ANYONE?!?!?!


----------



## edthearcher

you have been posting this for quite awhile call mathews and see what they say


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> you have been posting this for quite awhile call mathews and see what they say


I have tried Mathews, if they would have given me the servings specs, then I wouldn't still be on here asking for them.


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> I have tried Mathews, if they would have given me the servings specs, then I wouldn't still be on here asking for them.


It's a shame they won't help the little guys. I pay FET and have liability insurance like the big boys, but they snub their nose at me. At least Elite is good to work with.


----------



## freefall619

Thank you a ton. Very helpful. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Anyone have Elite Answer specs?


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have SPEEDNOCK specs for an APA MAMBA M7?


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings specs for a Bear Species, string is 89 3/4 and BC 32.25


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have the speednock specs for a Mathews Z7 Extreme ?


----------



## Jeffemar

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have the speednock specs for a Mathews Z7 Extreme ?


4 centered at 18 1/8 on bottom serving


----------



## Striksfromabove

Jeffemar said:


> 4 centered at 18 1/8 on bottom serving


Hey Thankyou very much!


----------



## 12Hus

Perry24 said:


> Anyone have Elite Answer specs?


Hi mate 
I just called elite directly and they are more then happy to email string specs to you


----------



## 138104

12Hus said:


> Hi mate
> I just called elite directly and they are more then happy to email string specs to you


I had emailed them, but never heard back. So, I sent another email today and they did respond quickly. Surprisingly, they are the same as the Enlist.


----------



## wisdoll22

2006 diamond justice, string 86 11/16, bc 33 5/8, need serving specs....anyone?


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> 2006 diamond justice, string 86 11/16, bc 33 5/8, need serving specs....anyone?


Maybe these?


----------



## wisdoll22

one last time. still need the serving specs for the Mission MXR. Mission WILL NOT give me this information as I have called several times asking. I would like to get these strings made. the cables look a bit odd in the pictures so getting information of them would really be helpful. We are still sharing specs on this page....correct?


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Maybe these?


need it for the 2006


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> one last time. still need the serving specs for the Mission MXR. Mission WILL NOT give me this information as I have called several times asking. I would like to get these strings made. the cables look a bit odd in the pictures so getting information of them would really be helpful. We are still sharing specs on this page....correct?


It seems odd that no one has those. I checked with a FB string group and no one responded.


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need it for the 2006


It looks like the 06-07 are the same. No guarantees, but just trying to help.


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> It looks like the 06-07 are the same. No guarantees, but just trying to help.


close enough, i can make it work, thank you for your help, much appreciated


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> close enough, i can make it work, thank you for your help, much appreciated


No problem


----------



## bfittock

Looking for mathews creed xs thanks regards Brett


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Looking for mathews creed xs thanks regards Brett


Creed XS 
s-88 ½ 
Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx25 ¾-------28 7/8xxxx32 ¾--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ¾-------10 1/2xxxxxO

bc-30 7/8
0-----9.25------< 6-22
I found these on another group I belong to. I am not sure how to decipher the BC serving locations, but suspect the 6-22 is a right to left measurement for the roller guard.


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> Creed XS
> s-88 ½
> Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx25 ¾-------28 7/8xxxx32 ¾--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ¾-------10 1/2xxxxxO
> 
> bc-30 7/8
> 0-----9.25------< 6-22
> I found these on another group I belong to. I am not sure how to decipher the BC serving locations, but suspect the 6-22 is a right to left measurement for the roller guard.


Thanks perry I have the same specs from the same group I was scratching my head at the buss cable serving and could not work it out and I'm still not sure on them thanks regards Brett


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Thanks perry I have the same specs from the same group I was scratching my head at the buss cable serving and could not work it out and I'm still not sure on them thanks regards Brett


This is the Creed specs, so the 6-22 must be the roller guard.

Mathews Creed

str.92.25
0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0

BC 32.75
0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


----------



## carstud

Looking for specs for a Mathews v3 31. Thanks!


----------



## 138104

carstud said:


> Looking for specs for a Mathews v3 31. Thanks!


Mathews V3 31"
String: 62.5"
Cables: 29.88"
Yokes: 12.75"
String
0-25.88...29.25-33.25...23.13-0
Cables
0-9...12.38-25...unserved
Yokes: 4" loops
Speed nocks:
Top- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Bottom- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## lab32

Creed strings real lengths are 92.31", 32.5" in my experience. Servings are alright.


----------



## carstud

Perry24 said:


> Mathews V3 31"
> String: 62.5"
> Cables: 29.88"
> Yokes: 12.75"
> String
> 0-25.88...29.25-33.25...23.13-0
> Cables
> 0-9...12.38-25...unserved
> Yokes: 4" loops
> Speed nocks:
> Top- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> Bottom- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


Thankyou!


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a HOYT STRIKER CARBONITE, string is 57.5 bc 41


----------



## t8ter

wisdoll22 said:


> I have tried Mathews, if they would have given me the servings specs, then I wouldn't still be on here asking for them.


I’d say the avail specs would work minus the roller gaurd serving.


----------



## freefall619

Anyone have specs for an APA Black Mamba 28? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaXMan

I'm in need of serving specs for an Elite Kure


----------



## 138104

Edit


----------



## 138104

AlaskaXMan said:


> I'm in need of serving specs for an Elite Kure


Here you go


----------



## AlaskaXMan

Thank you


----------



## AlaskaXMan

I'm also looking for string and serving specs for an Elite Rezult...not the the 36


----------



## AlaskaXMan

I'm looking for string specs for the Elite Rezult, I have the specs for the Rezult 36, but need the ones for the regular Rezult.
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## 12Hus

what size heat shrink is best for nocks


----------



## 138104

12Hus said:


> what size heat shrink is best for nocks


I use 1/4", 3 to 1 shrink ratio.


----------



## 138104

AlaskaXMan said:


> I'm looking for string specs for the Elite Rezult, I have the specs for the Rezult 36, but need the ones for the regular Rezult.
> Any help is greatly appreciated


String - 60 3/4 
0 - 18 1/2 23 1/8 - 25 1/8 28 1/2 - 32 15/16 18 1/2 - 0

Cables 41 3/4 
0-10 17 1/4 - 26 3/16 6 9/16 - 0


----------



## 12Hus

Perry24 said:


> I use 1/4", 3 to 1 shrink ratio.


Thanks mate 
Enjoy your holidays


----------



## CoachErl

Does anyone have the Bowtech Solution SD yet? 

thanks,

Matt


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs on Hoyt Prevail FX SD, 2017, string is 51.5, cc 37.63, BC 36


----------



## freefall619

Perry24 said:


> Actually, they aren't off. I misread which way the measurements were taken. Carry on!


Quick question, for the speed beads on the Mathews Vertix are the measurements to center or beginning?

I have from a previous post 
Top: 18 3/4 (3), 20 3/8 (5), 21 15/16 (4)
Bot: 18 7/8 (3), 20 1/2 (5), 22 (4)

Anyone please feel free to chime in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

freefall619 said:


> Quick question, for the speed beads on the Mathews Vertix are the measurements to center or beginning?
> 
> I have from a previous post
> Top: 18 3/4 (3), 20 3/8 (5), 21 15/16 (4)
> Bot: 18 7/8 (3), 20 1/2 (5), 22 (4)
> 
> Anyone please feel free to chime in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nock banks are measured from the outside of 1/4" post on your string jig to the edge of first nock bank, second bank, third bank, etc.... string needs to be under 100# tension and measured at factory length.... I would also caution you on some of the speed nock specs listed here on AT, seems some guys don't have the string under tension when they take factory measurements and post them up. If the manufacturer won't provide the info, at least double check (triple check) your info.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Can I get the serving specs and string / cable lengths for a Halon 32 please? 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Can I get the serving specs and string / cable lengths for a Halon 32 please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Was there a 6" and 7" brace for the Halon 32? I found these way back in this thread for the 7".

Halon 32 7" 
String - 63 5/8
Cables X2 - 29 3/4
Yolks X2 - 13

String- [0-23 1/4][29 3/4-33 3/4][27 1/2-0]
Cables- (5" unserved opening)[5-18][8-0]
Yolks- 4" in the center


----------



## 138104

Here's the 6".


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Here's the 6".


On the cable that has the big loop and small loop. Do you know the sizes of those loops? My father in law is buying a new bow and I am inheriting the Halon 32 and I want to build a new set 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> On the cable that has the big loop and small loop. Do you know the sizes of those loops? My father in law is buying a new bow and I am inheriting the Halon 32 and I want to build a new set
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


For the cables, I build like any other cable and leave the end unserved that attaches to the splitter. The other end, the loop is 3/4".


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Can I get the serving specs and string / cable lengths for a Halon 32 please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


So my father in law told me today this isn’t a Halon 32. It’s a Halon with a 30” ATA. Anyone have the specs for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> So my father in law told me today this isn’t a Halon 32. It’s a Halon with a 30” ATA. Anyone have the specs for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a thought, but I would tune the bow first. Then, pull the string and cables and take measurements and build to those specs.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Anyone have the serving specs for this oldie. Sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Just a thought, but I would tune the bow first. Then, pull the string and cables and take measurements and build to those specs.


So it’s just the Halon 6

Can I get the overall sizes for the build as well as the serving specs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> So it’s just the Halon 6
> 
> Can I get the overall sizes for the build as well as the serving specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would still build based off actual lengths from the bow, but this is what I have for the Halon 6.

String: 61 5/8
0-25.25–28.75-32.75–23-0
3nock sets at 18.875, [email protected] and 4 @22

CC: 27.875
0-8–11-22.5

Yokes are 13
5" serving centered


----------



## edthearcher

so this mathews halon models can blow ones mind
halon 32-5
halon 32.6
halon 32.7
halon 5
halon 6
halon7
halon X
I know its a lot to ask but does some one want to take the time to list in this order the specs, even if its only the string and cable specs


----------



## edthearcher

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> So my father in law told me today this isn’t a Halon 32. It’s a Halon with a 30” ATA. Anyone have the specs for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they made no model 30 halon only the models listed belowe


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

edthearcher said:


> they made no model 30 halon only the models listed belowe


Excluding the Halon 32 and the Halon x, The Halon 5,6 and 7 were all 30" AtA.
I use this as a source for specs sometimes Compound Bows - Reviews, Ratings, Tips, Guides, and Price Comparisons


----------



## boilerfarmer12

ISO of serving specs for PSE Carbon Stealth Mach 1 please.


----------



## 138104

boilerfarmer12 said:


> ISO of serving specs for PSE Carbon Stealth Mach 1 please.


Here's a link to all PSE specs.



PSE OEM STRINGS - Box


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Perry24 said:


> Here's a link to all PSE specs.
> 
> 
> 
> PSE OEM STRINGS - Box


Any specs older than 2008? Looking for the serving specs to an old PSE Nova single cam.


----------



## 138104

T-Rock WI said:


> Any specs older than 2008? Looking for the serving specs to an old PSE Nova single cam.


I don't unfortunately. When someone wants an older bow like that, I tell them I either need the existing set or the bow if they are missing. I don't have a website, so a bit easier to control.


----------



## BARBWIRE

T-Rock WI said:


> Any specs older than 2008? Looking for the serving specs to an old PSE Nova single cam.


96 41
0xxx15---28xx32--45.75xxx60.25---8xxx0


> 8xx10----9xxx0


----------



## BARBWIRE

Need specs on Bear Cruzer G2 please. Cant find em in the search. Just folks asking for em.
thanks


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

BARBWIRE said:


> 96 41
> 0xxx15---28xx32--45.75xxx60.25---8xxx0


Thanks Barbwire!


----------



## 138104

BARBWIRE said:


> Need specs on Bear Cruzer G2 please. Cant find em in the search. Just folks asking for em.
> thanks


These should be what you need.
View attachment 7336299


----------



## Aerosmith98

wisdoll22 said:


> one last time. still need the serving specs for the Mission MXR. Mission WILL NOT give me this information as I have called several times asking. I would like to get these strings made. the cables look a bit odd in the pictures so getting information of them would really be helpful. We are still sharing specs on this page....correct?





TXBowNovice said:


> Any of you talented string builders want to share the string layout for the Bowtech Revolt?
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aerosmith98

Revolt 
60 5/32 0-20.25/ 23.75-25.75/ 29- 33.5/ 
20.25-0
35 3/8 0-7/ 14-22 / 9.5-0

[email protected] 3/8 [email protected]


----------



## BARBWIRE

Perry24 said:


> These should be what you need.
> View attachment 7336299


thank you


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> These should be what you need.
> View attachment 7336299


Can I get a copy of that template you are using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

So I know this is probably something that comes with practice and knowing the material, but every time I build a set using the baker archery spreadsheet my finished string / cable is always about 3/8” to 1/2” long. I’m using Bloodline if that matters. Any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> So I know this is probably something that comes with practice and knowing the material, but every time I build a set using the baker archery spreadsheet my finished string / cable is always about 3/8” to 1/2” long. I’m using Bloodline if that matters. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to use a different formula for the bloodline. They have a build calculator on their website. The formula that works for 452x doesn’t work for bloodline material 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesusFreak2227

nuthinbutnock said:


> You need to use a different formula for the bloodline. They have a build calculator on their website. The formula that works for 452x doesn’t work for bloodline material
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m just curious, but why would the bloodline material come out longer than 452X? I understand the stand diameter may be different, but why would the length come out different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archery Geeks Strings

Hey every one looking for serving locations for PSE EVO NXT 35 LD EC, thanks


----------



## Dustoff

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> So I know this is probably something that comes with practice and knowing the material, but every time I build a set using the baker archery spreadsheet my finished string / cable is always about 3/8” to 1/2” long. I’m using Bloodline if that matters. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using a 1.006 multiplier and a .67 twist rate on a 2 post setup for VEC99 and comes out very close.


----------



## nuthinbutnock

JesusFreak2227 said:


> I’m just curious, but why would the bloodline material come out longer than 452X? I understand the stand diameter may be different, but why would the length come out different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you’re talking about the Vec99, it’s a different blend of dyneema/vectran than than the 452X. If you’re talking about the Bloodline 99, it has no vectran, it’s a straight dyneema, closer to BCY X99. Every material is going to react different according to its makeup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

nuthinbutnock said:


> You need to use a different formula for the bloodline. They have a build calculator on their website. The formula that works for 452x doesn’t work for bloodline material
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because with the different strand diameters, you may be using the same twist rate (Baker is using .67), but the multiplier rate will need to be slightly adjusted. I have tried to use Brownell Fury, 452X, and Mercury (all different materials and diameters) on the Baker spread sheet. Each material has a different finished length, and string diameter is the only difference....therefore, trial and error needs to instituted by adjusting the multiplier (Baker uses 1.0135), so you will want to adjust that input up or down (probably down) to get your desired finished length. Also, for four post set ups in the Baker spread sheet, make sure you have the correct (jig post dimension) entered, as that can definitely have a +/- effect on your finished length.


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anyone have the BowTech Solution SD string specs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for:

Cajun Shore Runner
Pse Mudd or mudd dawg
AMS hooligan


----------



## roberto94

Does anybody have this image but "clean". I want to print it









Enviado desde mi SM-G928T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs for:
> 
> Cajun Shore Runner
> Pse Mudd or mudd dawg
> AMS hooligan


Do you have the link to the PSE specs? The Mudd Dawg is under the 2019 files.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Is there any chance someone has string maps for the Bear Paradox HC? 

(Still haven’t managed to get a reply from Bear for any specs from mid last year) 

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## bfittock

roberto94 said:


> Does anybody have this image but "clean". I want to print it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G928T mediante Tapatalk


Yep I wrote it 😁


----------



## freefall619

Looking for clear specs on a Bowtech Assassin. 

In the old thread I don’t understand what is meant by 1/4” short and the specs seem a little weird. It shows the center serving being around 3”and I’m not sure that’s quite right. Your assistance is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff

Any good brand and size suggestions for heat shrink? I'm using some stuff from Home Depot but it's not quite shrinking down to the string diameter and I dont think the durability is there. I want to get some custom order stuff so I can brand my strings. I figured the think tank here could point me in a good direction.


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for a Kuma 30, string is 60 9/16, cc 33 5/16, bc 31 5/8


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs for a Kuma 30, string is 60 9/16, cc 33 5/16, bc 31 5/8


Bear Kuma 30

ST-60 9/16 
0==21.5--28.5==32.5--22.5==0

BC-31 5/8
7==15.5--9==0

CC-33 5/16
0==19--5.5==0 

speed nocks
Top 3 ending @ 19 and 20 3/8 
Bottom 3 ending @ 18 and19 3/8


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Bear Kuma 30
> 
> ST-60 9/16
> 0==21.5--28.5==32.5--22.5==0
> 
> BC-31 5/8
> 7==15.5--9==0
> 
> CC-33 5/16
> 0==19--5.5==0
> 
> speed nocks
> Top 3 ending @ 19 and 20 3/8
> Bottom 3 ending @ 18 and19 3/8


thank you!


----------



## jyka

I'm new to bows, and I'm wondering the high price of the (compound bow) string/cable sets. Why not use coated dyneema to DIY cables and strings?

3 mm dyneema, 540 kg (is it enough for compound cables?). High resistance to abrasion and minimal stretch. And only 0.7€ per meter (= 0.85 USD / 3.3 feet)





DX-Wire - Technischer Handel / Antennentechnik


Kurzbeschreibung .......




www.dx-wire.de


----------



## 138104

jyka said:


> I'm new to bows, and I'm wondering the high price of the (compound bow) string/cable sets. Why not use coated dyneema to DIY cables and strings?
> 
> 3 mm dyneema, 540 kg (is it enough for compound cables?). High resistance to abrasion and minimal stretch. And only 0.7€ per meter (= 0.85 USD / 3.3 feet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX-Wire - Technischer Handel / Antennentechnik
> 
> 
> Kurzbeschreibung .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dx-wire.de


A roll of string material is like $35-40. It will make a bunch of sets for a DIYer. The expense is the building equipment. For guys who build for a living, the FET (11%) and liability insurance cut into their profits. With that said, you can find quality sets for under $100.


----------



## jyka

Perry24 said:


> A roll of string material is like $35-40. It will make a bunch of sets for a DIYer. The expense is the building equipment. For guys who build for a living, the FET (11%) and liability insurance cut into their profits. With that said, you can find quality sets for under $100.


I see the work is the expensive part. But is the official "string material" better in some way compared to coated dyneema or why dyneema isn't used? Maybe coated dyneema is hard to twist for tuning the length of cables? Dyneema is familiar to me from my kitesurfing hobby and I consider it an excellent material.


----------



## 138104

jyka said:


> I see the work is the expensive part. But is the official "string material" better in some way compared to coated dyneema or why dyneema isn't used? Maybe coated dyneema is hard to twist for tuning the length of cables? Dyneema is familiar to me from my kitesurfing hobby and I consider it an excellent material.


I'm not familiar with the material you posted. Is the dyneema twisted or braided? String material is twisted.


----------



## jyka

Perry24 said:


> I'm not familiar with the material you posted. Is the dyneema twisted or braided? String material is twisted.


I guess there are many kind of, but what I have seen, the polyester mantle is braided and dyneema core is straight, because mantling keeps dyneema fibres together. But non mantled dyneema is braided


----------



## 138104

jyka said:


> I guess there are many kind of, but what I have seen, the polyester mantle is braided and dyneema core is straight, because mantling keeps dyneema fibres together. But non mantled dyneema is braided


Here's what a strand of 452X looks like. This is a blended material, so it is dyneema and vectran.


----------



## RB442MIKE

Anybody have info on a Golden Eagle Splitfire 1? I’m looking for the cable length. Bear website has it at 40 inches. I’ve seen a real old post on here saying it should be 39 3/4 inches. The cable came apart sitting in the basement. I have no idea which to believe. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## wisdoll22

RB442MIKE said:


> Anybody have info on a Golden Eagle Splitfire 1? I’m looking for the cable length. Bear website has it at 40 inches. I’ve seen a real old post on here saying it should be 39 3/4 inches. The cable came apart sitting in the basement. I have no idea which to believe. Thanks.
> Mike


cable is 40"


----------



## wisdoll22

need lengths and serving specs for a Bear Paradox 2020


----------



## NP Archery

TRX 38. G2
Coming up empty on this one ...... possibly overlooked by me.....
TRX 38 G2. Its the new 38 for this year...string and cable servings if anybody has them .
Thanks !


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a Bear Paradox 2020


 Anyone??


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> Anyone??


Single cam?


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Single cam?


yes, i was able to get lengths but not servings... string is 95 5/8 bc 34 1/4


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> yes, i was able to get lengths but not servings... string is 95 5/8 bc 34 1/4


ST-95 5/8"
0===25.5---29.5===33.5---46.5===66.5---11===0
Grub @ 18.5

BC- 34 1/2" 


> 7===9---9===0


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> ST-95 5/8"
> 0===25.5---29.5===33.5---46.5===66.5---11===0
> Grub @ 18.5
> 
> BC- 34 1/2"


THANK YOU!


----------



## bfittock

freefall619 said:


> Looking for clear specs on a Bowtech Assassin.
> 
> In the old thread I don’t understand what is meant by 1/4” short and the specs seem a little weird. It shows the center serving being around 3”and I’m not sure that’s quite right. Your assistance is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure I have them in my library of specs


----------



## edthearcher

bfittock said:


> I'm sure I have them in my library of specs


bow tech assassin this is what i have
str 55 7/16
0---------18.5-----21--ss--22 5/8-----26.75---cs----30.75---------18.5-----0
control cbl 36 5/8
0-----12--------------10---------0


----------



## freefall619

edthearcher said:


> bow tech assassin this is what i have
> str 55 7/16
> 0---------18.5-----21--ss--22 5/8-----26.75---cs----30.75---------18.5-----0
> control cbl 36 5/8
> 0-----12--------------10---------0


Thanks guys. I appreciate the assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane stewart

hitman846 said:


> I'll keep the old thread available, this new one will help speed things up for you Guys.


New to everything ... site ... bowstring making etc...... wondering where I can find string specs to chill x pro


----------



## wisdoll22

needing specs for the Hoyt Axius
Bowtech SR6
ASAP if possible


----------



## Dustoff

Anyone have the specs for a Mission Radik?


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> needing specs for the Hoyt Axius
> Bowtech SR6
> ASAP if possible


SR6. Good luck finding the new Hoyt specs. They haven't put them on their website yet for the 2021.


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> needing specs for the Hoyt Axius
> Bowtech SR6
> ASAP if possible


Wait, the Axius was a 2020 model. They are on Hoyt's website under "tune charts".


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Wait, the Axius was a 2020 model. They are on Hoyt's website under "tune charts".


seen the lengths but not the servings on there


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> seen the lengths but not the servings on there


You don't see this?









Tune Charts | Hoyt Archery







hoyt.com


----------



## fmlyarcher

Has anyone done a set for the Mathews V3 31 yet? Would like to build and set a set to my dad for his new bow.


----------



## 138104

fmlyarcher said:


> Has anyone done a set for the Mathews V3 31 yet? Would like to build and set a set to my dad for his new bow.


If you have the bow, tune it and then build to those lengths.

Here's what I have, but haven't used them.

Mathews V3 31"
String: 62.5"
Cables: 29.88"
Yokes: 12.75"
String
0-25.88...29.25-33.25...23.13-0
Cables
0-9...12.38-25...unserved
Yokes: 4" loops
Speed nocks:
Top- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Bottom- [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> You don't see this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune Charts | Hoyt Archery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoyt.com


no i didnt, must be looking at it wrong? thank you!


----------



## roberto94

Im looking the string lenghts and servings of a old hoyt pro hunter. Thanks


----------



## Jubbrr03

I am looking for specs on string and cable set for a btx 31 any help is much appreciated


----------



## 138104

Jubbrr03 said:


> I am looking for specs on string and cable set for a btx 31 any help is much appreciated


BOWTECH BTX-31

St : 64 1/4
0 - 22 1/2 ... 25 1/8 - 27 1/8 ... 30 3/4 - 34 1/4 ... 22 1/2 - 0

2 x BC : 34 9/16


> 7 - 8 1/2 ... 12 - 18 3/4 ... 10 - 0


Speed-nocks :
Top + BTM : [email protected] 3/4 ....... [email protected] 7/8


----------



## Dewboy

Perry24 said:


> Creed XS
> s-88 ½
> Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx25 ¾-------28 7/8xxxx32 ¾--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ¾-------10 1/2xxxxxO
> 
> bc-30 7/8
> 0-----9.25------< 6-22
> I found these on another group I belong to. I am not sure how to decipher the BC serving locations, but suspect the 6-22 is a right to left measurement for the roller guard.


This is what I have Perry:
*Mathews Creed XS

String: 88.5

(0 - 25.75)---(28 7/8 - 32.75)---(41.5 - 73.75)---(10.5 -0 ) 

Cable: 30.875 >(6.375 – 18.875)-------------(9.25 – 0)

It's just measured in the opposite direction. The < 6-22 is too confusing.*


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for a Pearson APG, Z32 servings, string is 87 11/16, need cable length
PSE Vengence, string is 57, cc38, bc 35.5


----------



## freefall619

I have been all over trying to get specs for the 2003 Bowtech Ladyhawke. If someone could share that it would be awesome. I have been through this thread and the old one. 

STR: 73 15/16
CBL: 30 3/4

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a Cabela's megalodon. I need the string and cable information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 138104

B.A. Bowstrings said:


> Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a Cabela's megalodon. I need the string and cable information. Thanks in advance!


That bow looks identical to the PSE Discovery Cajun. Do you have the lengths?


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

No I know it was made by Parker. I can not find anything on it.


----------



## 138104

B.A. Bowstrings said:


> No I know it was made by Parker. I can not find anything on it.


Huh, the picture I found online screams PSE riser.


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

It's worth a try


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Anyone have the serving specs for a diamond sonar?


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Perry24 said:


> Huh, the picture I found online screams PSE riser.


I will try the d2 and see thank you


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have speednock specs for a BEAR LS6? S 63 1/4”. Cc 38 3/16” bc 36.


----------



## 138104

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have speednock specs for a BEAR LS6? S 63 1/4”. Cc 38 3/16” bc 36.


I believe Bear will provide specs if you call them. I've seen serving lengths for the LS6, but not speed nock placement.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have speednock specs for a BEAR LS6? S 63 1/4”. Cc 38 3/16” bc 36.



Got these right from Bear
0-23-30-34-23-0
0-21-6-0
0-11-15-7<0
Sn top and bottom [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## frknorc16

Hello. Can you tell me how to understand these measurements?
Sample:
0-23-30-34-23-0
0-21-6-0
0-11-15-7<0


----------



## Striksfromabove

frknorc16 said:


> Hello. Can you tell me how to understand these measurements?
> Sample:
> 0-23-30-34-23-0
> 0-21-6-0
> 0-11-15-7<0


Top is bowstring served from 0-23”. Centre served from 30-34 and end served again at 0-23 from the opposite end
second is control cable served from 0-21” and 0-6“ at other end
buss cable served 0-11” at on end then served 15-7” measured from other end then split yoke to 0 usually with the last 3” of the yokes served with end loops.


----------



## frknorc16

Striksfromabove said:


> Top is bowstring served from 0-23”. Centre served from 30-34 and end served again at 0-23 from the opposite end
> second is control cable served from 0-21” and 0-6“ at other end
> buss cable served 0-11” at on end then served 15-7” measured from other end then split yoke to 0 usually with the last 3” of the yokes served with end loops.


thank you


----------



## 138104

frknorc16 said:


> Hello. Can you tell me how to understand these measurements?
> Sample:
> 0-23-30-34-23-0
> 0-21-6-0
> 0-11-15-7


I'll reformat it for you so it makes sense. The "===" sign is serving and "---" is string. The "0" is your end loop. Most of the time, the measurements are left to right, except for the right end serving measurement, which is right to left. I hope that makes sense.

0===23---30===34---23===0

For CC and BC lengths, in your example above, they are a bit tricky. It looks to me the first measurement is right to left and then the second is right to left.

0===21---6===0

0===11---15===7<0


----------



## frknorc16

Do bowstrings factories heat treating the bowstrings they build?
How much maximum (° C) heat treatment should be done?


----------



## 138104

I've never heard of heat treating strings. I would think you'd run the risk of melting the material.


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for:
Bear Inception, string 60 1/8
Bear Redemption, string 62 11/16


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anyone have string specs for a BowTech Solution SD yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for:
> Bear Inception, string 60 1/8
> Bear Redemption, string 62 11/16


need these ASAP....anyone??


----------



## Wickstick

Perry24 said:


> These should be what you need.
> 
> View attachment 7336299


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone got specs for a JUNXING M128??


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have serving specs for the new HOYT TORREX or VENTUM 33 including Speednocks?


----------



## 138104

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the new HOYT TORREX or VENTUM 33 including Speednocks?


Hoyt has them on their website.


----------



## Homebrew454

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the new HOYT TORREX or VENTUM 33 including Speednocks?


Here’s the Torrex specs which aren’t on the Hoyt site.


----------



## automan26

Diamond Nuclear Ice string and cable lengths?

Automan


----------



## 138104

automan26 said:


> Diamond Nuclear Ice string and cable lengths?
> 
> Automan


Here you go

String 40 5/16
0==12--19==23.5--12==0

Cable 23 1/2
0==7--5.5<


----------



## automan26

ThanX... A friend found one of these in a wrecked building and asked me to string it for his daughter. I'm anxious to work some magic and make this little bow pop.

Automan


----------



## Wickstick

Anyone have serving specs layouts for Elite Ember


----------



## Wickstick

12Hus said:


> any specs for a Elite Ember


Did you ever find specs for the ember ? I’m also looking


----------



## 138104

Wickstick said:


> Did you ever find specs for the ember ? I’m also looking


Ember
String: 55 1/4"
0===18 1/4---21 1/2===24---25 7/8===29 7/8---18 1/4===0
Grubs at each end starting at 16 1/4

Buss Cable (X2): 32 9/16
0===9 1/8---24 7/16===26 7/16<


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have string specs including Speednocks for an Xpedition Xcursion 6 XS?


----------



## NP Archery

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have string specs including Speednocks for an Xpedition Xcursion 6 XS?


----------



## NP Archery

Looking for serving and string/cable lengths for the Elite Rezult 36. Also speed nock locations for crimp on or pine ridge buttons as well. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Striksfromabove

Nothing came through


----------



## 138104

NP Archery said:


> Looking for serving and string/cable lengths for the Elite Rezult 36. Also speed nock locations for crimp on or pine ridge buttons as well. Thanks in advance !


Rezult 36
Cable: 40 1/8 (measurements are right to left)
0====33 1/4----25 3/8====16 1/4----10 1/8====0
String: 59 1/8 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
0====18 1/2----22 1/8====24 1/8----27 1/2====31 3/4----18 1/2====0
2 nitro xl speed buttons at each end at 14 3/4 and 16 3/4


----------



## NP Archery

Perry24 said:


> Rezult 36
> Cable: 40 1/8 (measurements are right to left)
> 0====33 1/4----25 3/8====16 1/4----10 1/8====0
> String: 59 1/8 (measurements are left to right, except for end serving)
> 0====18 1/2----22 1/8====24 1/8----27 1/2====31 3/4----18 1/2====0
> 2 nitro xl speed buttons at each end at 14 3/4 and 16 3/4


Thank you !


----------



## Wickstick

Serving and string specs for a 2021 PSE EVO EVL 32 anyone ??


----------



## 138104

Wickstick said:


> Serving and string specs for a 2021 PSE EVO EVL 32 anyone ??


This has all the PSE specs



PSE OEM STRINGS - Box


----------



## Wickstick

2013 Obsession Sniper LT serving specs handy ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings for:
Bear species LD, string 95 1/16 bc 32 5/8
Pearson APG Z32, string 54.25 cable 35 5/8


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Does anyone have the BowTech Solution SD and Carbon Zion string specs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need servings for:
> Bear species LD, string 95 1/16 bc 32 5/8
> Pearson APG Z32, string 54.25 cable 35 5/8


still need these ASAP.......anyone???


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> still need these ASAP.......anyone???


Species LD
ST- 89.75
0=15.5-21.75=23.75-26.75=30.75- 42=63-11=0

BC- 32.25 


> 7=9-8.5=0


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Species LD
> ST- 89.75
> 0=15.5-21.75=23.75-26.75=30.75- 42=63-11=0
> 
> BC- 32.25


thanks, but looking for the Bear Species LD, string is 95 1/16, bc is 32 5/8


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> thanks, but looking for the Bear Species LD, string is 95 1/16, bc is 32 5/8


For some reason I have 2 different specs. 

Species LD
ST 95.0625
0=18.5-24=27-30=34-45.25=67.5- 13.25=0

BC 32.625
7==9--9==0


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> For some reason I have 2 different specs.
> 
> Species LD
> ST 95.0625
> 0=18.5-24=27-30=34-45.25=67.5- 13.25=0
> 
> BC 32.625
> 7==9--9==0


yes thats the one, thank you. i looked up the other measurements you gave me and it says its for a 2018 bear species. these specs are for the 2019 bear species LD. appreciate it!!


----------



## servingspinner

Looking for the Martin NXT8 LD servings plz


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> Looking for the Martin NXT8 LD servings plz


Anyone got anything from Martin thats close?


----------



## CoachErl

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Does anyone have the BowTech Solution SD and Carbon Zion string specs yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bowtech Solution SD

string 55 3/8"
3 speed nocks at 15 1/2" and 3 @ 17 1/2" top and bottom

o========19 1/4"---21 1/8"===23 3/16"----26 1/2"====30 3/4"------19 1/4"========o

cables x2 35 13/16"

o======9 3/4"-----14"======22 1/4"-----6 3/4"====o


----------



## gpscoqn

Does anyone have the Bowtech Solution SS yet??


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs on a 2002 PSE Team Primos 33 special.....string is 88.75 and cable is 36


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs on a 2002 PSE Team Primos 33 special.....string is 88.75 and cable is 36


anyone??


----------



## edthearcher

all pse specs can be obtained by a pre posted web site


----------



## wisdoll22

edthearcher said:


> all pse specs can be obtained by a pre posted web site


that link doesnt go back to 2002, it only shows back to 2008


----------



## Juwaidi Mazuki

Striksfromabove said:


> Here’s the Torrex specs which aren’t on the Hoyt site.
> 
> View attachment 7367259


but did you have Torrex XT serving spec? i can't find it


----------



## Kon

V3 27 Serving/Speed Nock Specs?


----------



## Wickstick

Also needing serving and nock locations for a v3 27


----------



## CoachErl

Wickstick said:


> Also needing serving and nock locations for a v3 27


I'll post them when I get home this evening.


----------



## CoachErl

I'm looking for the Bear Sole Intent.


----------



## CoachErl

Mathews V3 27

string 58 3/4"

0====23.5----27.5====31.5----21.75=====0
Speed nocks [email protected] and [email protected]

Cable x2 26"

Big Loop----5=====15----9====0

Yoke x2 13"

0---4.25====8.75---0


----------



## Kon

CoachErl said:


> Mathews V3 27
> 
> string 58 3/4"
> 
> 0====23.5----27.5====31.5----21.75=====0
> Speed nocks [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Cable x2 26"
> 
> Big Loop----5=====15----9====0
> 
> Yoke x2 13"
> 
> 0---4.25====8.75---0



Thanks much!



Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Does anyone have the specs for the 2021 BowTech Solution (regular)? I measured one and wrote everything down, then, I got one and measured again to double check and the end serving for the string was slightly shorter on mine that I just measured. The speed nocks were also in different positions compared to my original measurements. I just want to verify now that it seems I have two different measurements...


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a Renegade Tominator II ?


----------



## edthearcher

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a Renegade Tominator II ?


I do not have serving specs but they made 2 models 
a to a 34inch
str. 90 5/8. cbl. 36. 5/8
a to a 31
str 90 5/8. cbl.34 .25


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have serving specs for a HOYT VIPERTEC XT1000
string 47.5
cc 36.5
bc 34
Need them as soon as possible!


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Anyone have the Ventum 30 serving specs yet?


----------



## JesusFreak2227

T-Rock WI said:


> Anyone have the Ventum 30 serving specs yet?


They should be on the Hoyt tune charts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

JesusFreak2227 said:


> They should be on the Hoyt tune charts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! found them. Thanks Freak....


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for:
Ten Point Renegade
Ten Point Nitro XRT


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have serving specs and Speednocks for. Hoyt VULCAN #7 cams?
string 58.25
cc 39.25
bc 36


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Does anyone have specs for the BowTech Carbon Rose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Does anyone have specs for the BowTech Carbon Rose?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ST-51.125", 0-16, 19.75-21.25, 24.75-29, 16-0
CC-33.8125", (X2) 0-10.25, 5.5-0. SN- [email protected] T&B


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Striksfromabove said:


> ST-51.125", 0-16, 19.75-21.25, 24.75-29, 16-0
> CC-33.8125", (X2) 0-10.25, 5.5-0. SN- [email protected] T&B


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Striksfromabove said:


> ST-51.125", 0-16, 19.75-21.25, 24.75-29, 16-0
> CC-33.8125", (X2) 0-10.25, 5.5-0. SN- [email protected] T&B











On BowTechs website it is saying the String is 50.81” and the cables as 33.75” for the BowTech Carbon Rose? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Carbon rose

Cable 33 ¾


0-----9.75----------4.5----0

String 50 13/16


0-----15.5---18.25----20.75---23.25---28.25----15.5----0


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## JJ8643

Hello

I'm looking for a mathews v3 31" specs

Hope you can help me

Thank you

Stay healthy

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## frknorc16

I need strings and serving measure for the new series “Mathews TRX 38 G2 bow”

I'll be happy if you share the measurements with me
Is it the same as the trx 38?
Thank you


----------



## JesusFreak2227

JJ8643 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for a mathews v3 31" specs
> 
> Hope you can help me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Stay healthy
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ8643

JesusFreak2227 said:


> View attachment 7392153
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you [emoji106][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for an ALPINE RIDGE RUNNER? String. 57”. Cables. 39 3/8”. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Striksfromabove

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for an ALPINE RIDGE RUNNER? String. 57”. Cables. 39 3/8”. Thanks in advance!


Anyone!?????


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys chasing string specs for a Browning micro Midas 3 thanks regards Brett fittock


----------



## Topper1018

looking for parker spitfire layout
ST 92
BC 37 1/2


----------



## edthearcher

bfittock said:


> Hi guys chasing string specs for a Browning micro Midas 3 thanks regards Brett fittock


here is what i have
browning midas 3
str56 3/8
0===========14========25.5======30.5========14====0
bus33
0=======9=======7 <


----------



## chanlo26

Anyone have news specs for 2021 PSE Citation 40 SE . The string crosses in the plastic part. there is no uni-buss. 
On PSE OEM STRINGS - Box  , there is only specs with uni-buss. 
I attach a photo to be clearer. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## 138104

chanlo26 said:


> Anyone have news specs for 2021 PSE Citation 40 SE . The string crosses in the plastic part. there is no uni-buss.
> On PSE OEM STRINGS - Box  , there is only specs with uni-buss.
> I attach a photo to be clearer. Thank you in advance for your help
> View attachment 7401060


Look under the PBTS strings folder.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a 1984 Bear Pronghorn Hunter, string is 58"


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Anyone have the serving specs for a Darton Aquaforce?


----------



## chanlo26

Perry24 said:


> Look under the PBTS strings folder.


Thank you Perry24 !!


----------



## wisdoll22

ok got an issue: looking for specs for a Xpedition bow, not sure which one as there are NO markings on this bow and its missing the string. buss cable is 31 control cable is 35. If anyone has specs that cover these cables PLEASE forward info to me


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> ok got an issue: looking for specs for a Xpedition bow, not sure which one as there are NO markings on this bow and its missing the string. buss cable is 31 control cable is 35. If anyone has specs that cover these cables PLEASE forward info to me


Do you have pictures of the bow?


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Do you have pictures of the bow?


no, i dont have the bow here, customer says string is 55.55? not sure how he knows this since he said there was no string on it


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> no, i dont have the bow here, customer says string is 55.55? not sure how he knows this since he said there was no string on it


This is the closest I could find. I'd get a picture of the cam markings to figure out the model before wasting your time.

2020 Xpedition 

Xscape

String-56 11/16
BS-20
STS-22 3/16 to 23 15/16
CS-26 11/16 to 30 11/16
TS-20
NOCKS T/B
[email protected]
[email protected] 3/8
[email protected] 5/8
[email protected] 3/8

Control-35 1/8
BS-12 1/2
RG-14 1/4 to 20 3/8
TS-5

Buss-31 7/8
BS-10
RG-17 7/16 to 21 5/16
Choker-22 7/16 to 24 7/16


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> This is the closest I could find. I'd get a picture of the cam markings to figure out the model before wasting your time.
> 
> 2020 Xpedition
> 
> Xscape
> 
> String-56 11/16
> BS-20
> STS-22 3/16 to 23 15/16
> CS-26 11/16 to 30 11/16
> TS-20
> NOCKS T/B
> [email protected]
> [email protected] 3/8
> [email protected] 5/8
> [email protected] 3/8
> 
> Control-35 1/8
> BS-12 1/2
> RG-14 1/4 to 20 3/8
> TS-5
> 
> Buss-31 7/8
> BS-10
> RG-17 7/16 to 21 5/16
> Choker-22 7/16 to 24 7/16


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> View attachment 7402067
> View attachment 7402068
> View attachment 7402069
> View attachment 7402070


Did he get ahold of a pre-production bow?? I am not that familiar with Xpeditions, but the ones I've seen are much nicer finish-wise. Also, I have never seen a cam with a silver panhead screw in it. You might want to contact Xpedition directly for help on that one or just pass.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for an older MARTIN SLAYER EXTREME (X) ?


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for an IX DEMON?


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Need specs for switchback xt plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

GWYbowhunter said:


> Need specs for switchback xt plz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found these in the old thread.

06 Mathews Switchback XT St-87.75 Bc- 33.5
St-- 18,27-31,40.5-72.5,10
Bc-->5.75-16.75,8.25


----------



## wisdoll22

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for an older MARTIN SLAYER EXTREME (X) ?


got a string length? I may have this, but would like to make sure first


----------



## GWYbowhunter

Perry24 said:


> Found these in the old thread.
> 
> 06 Mathews Switchback XT St-87.75 Bc- 33.5
> St-- 18,27-31,40.5-72.5,10
> Bc-->5.75-16.75,8.25


Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP Archery

Martin Rev youth bow ? Looking for lengths and serving specs. Any help is appreciated! Thanks !


----------



## Mule Deer Gumbo

I have a question about new Mathews cables...is the unserved end that loops around the splitter simply an unserved end or is there something special about it? In other words, do I just build a standard cable and leave that end unserved? Also, any idea on what material Mathews uses and strands? I was considering BCY X99.

Thanks!!!


----------



## freefall619

Perry24 said:


> Triax
> 
> String: 59 1/2
> 0====24 1/2----27 3/4====31 3/4----22====0
> Speed nocks: 6 at 18 3/4 and 7 at 20 1/2 (bottom) and 6 at 18.5 and 7 at 20 (top)
> 
> Cable: 25 5/8
> 0====7 1/2----10====20 3/4 ----0 (5 unserved)
> 
> Yokes: 13
> 4 served (centered)
> 
> I've used the specs above and they've been fine. However, if you have the bow in hand, I would tune and measure.


Perry24, for the speed nocks on this layout, is that to center or beginning of the nock sets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

freefall619 said:


> Perry24, for the speed nocks on this layout, is that to center or beginning of the nock sets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beginning of nock.


----------



## freefall619

Perry24 said:


> Beginning of nock.


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frknorc16

Hey Guys I'm in search of a serving specs. I need a Hoyt Podium X 40 GTX #2 . Thanks


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Anyone have serving specs for the Bowtech Solution?


----------



## edthearcher

solution
str 55 3/8
0========19.25======21 1/8===23 3/16=======26.50=====30.75=======19.25======0
control cbl. X2
0======9.75=========14=======22.25==========6.75=======0


----------



## edthearcher

edthearcher said:


> solution
> str 55 3/8
> 0========19.25======21 1/8===23 3/16=======26.50=====30.75=======19.25======0
> control cbl. X2
> 0======9.75=========14=======22.25==========6.75=======0


woops control cal is 35 13/16 X2


----------



## gpscoqn

Does anyone have the Solution *SS?*


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

edthearcher said:


> woops control cal is 35 13/16 X2


Thank You!


----------



## wisdoll22

any specs on a hoyt fuse freestyle?


----------



## wisdoll22

evidently the search isn't working in here. looking for a golden eagle with string approx. 55 1/2", search comes up with NO golden eagle at all. anyone have any ideas? guessing maybe its a carbine hawk but need specs


----------



## Striksfromabove

wisdoll22 said:


> got a string length? I may have this, but would like to make sure first


Sorry missed your response, I tracked down specs for that model. Thankyou!


----------



## Fast Ed

Looking for Mathews z7 string and serving specs


----------



## Striksfromabove

Fast Ed said:


> Looking for Mathews z7 string and serving specs





*Attn: String Makers*
String Maker's Forum
Mathews Z7 Extreme String = 82-7/8" Buss = 30-1/2" 0-----23-1/4-----26-----30-1/8-----37-3/4---------------69-3/4-----10-----0 >-----6-----17---------------9-1/2-----0
6K
 
565K
 
[IMG alt="ArcherWolf"]https://www.archerytalk.com/d1/avatars/s/15/15969.jpg?1597096659[/IMG] ArcherWolf posted Jun 1, 2011


----------



## Fast Ed

Striksfromabove said:


> *Attn: String Makers*
> String Maker's Forum
> Mathews Z7 Extreme String = 82-7/8" Buss = 30-1/2" 0-----23-1/4-----26-----30-1/8-----37-3/4---------------69-3/4-----10-----0 >-----6-----17---------------9-1/2-----0
> 6K
> 
> 
> 565K
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="ArcherWolf"]https://www.archerytalk.com/d1/avatars/s/15/15969.jpg?1597096659[/IMG] ArcherWolf posted Jun 1, 2011


Thanks. I found that one but the z7 string is 4” longer.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a HOYT ULTRATEC XT 2000 with CP3B cams? 57.5 string


----------



## wisdoll22

Fast Ed said:


> Thanks. I found that one but the z7 string is 4” longer.


Z7 86 7/8 0-10 14-47.5 56-60 66-0
buss 32.5 0-10 14-6.5<


----------



## Fast Ed

Thank you wisdoll22


----------



## wisdoll22

Hoyt Eclipse 2020 EC #2 cam
string 52.45 cc 33.2 bc 31.15
need servings please if anyone has them


----------



## CoachErl

Hoyt's website should have this layout under their tune charts. They've been posting them for a few years now.


----------



## wisdoll22

CoachErl said:


> Hoyt's website should have this layout under their tune charts. They've been posting them for a few years now.


no layout for this one....only bow specs. so, if anyone has the serving specs please let me know


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> no layout for this one....only bow specs. so, if anyone has the serving specs please let me know


anyone??


----------



## apexpredator347

Hi,
Anyone have Mission switch (good) string lenght please ?
Thanks

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone??


I’ve had good luck with the “standard” configurations, by finding prevail or similar serving measurements that are close, and shortening/lengthening the blank areas… from memory, the strings are often 15” ends, centre +3.5 -1.5 from centre, 
Buss 0-10 7.5 split
Control 0-6 13-0 or similar…

This is roughly what I use for any set I can’t get specific serving lengths for

T


----------



## sk1207

Anyone have String and Cable specs for a 2016 Xpedition Xcentric SD?


----------



## B.A. Bowstrings

Anyone know the length and layout for the mini magic plus?


----------



## Pixies

Good night 
Looking for a string length of a PSE TAC Elite Crossbow
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## roberto94

Anybody have the serving specs for the Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL Spiral 4.5 (size 3) 
String: 61.5
Control: 45.25
Yoke: 42


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a REFLEX CHARGER?


----------



## Fast Ed

Looking for the string and serving specs on a Mathews Reezen 6.5. Tia


----------



## Striksfromabove

sk1207 said:


> Anyone have String and Cable specs for a 2016 Xpedition Xcentric SD?


I’ve got specs for s 59 9/16” c 36 11/16” and bc 34. Will that work?


----------



## Turborider

still kind of new to this and have only added servings based on strings I had in my possession for my bow and my girlfriends. but my cousin wants me to make a string set for him and this is the first time I am trying to make a set from specs. the string serving itself makes sense to me. but I am not clear on the cable servings. how would I interpret this.

0...8..................5<

To me this would mean from the loop to 8 inches on one side. but I am confused on the yokes. does this mean the yokes should be 5 inches or 5 inches past the yokes. and if it s 5 inches past the yokes, how do I know how long to make the yokes.


----------



## sk1207

Striksfromabove said:


> I’ve got specs for s 59 9/16” c 36 11/16” and bc 34. Will that work?


Awesome TY!!!


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anyone have string specs for the BowTech Carbon Icon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Anyone have string specs for the BowTech Carbon Icon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Icon
str.55 19/32
0=======18.50===21.25===23======26=====30.5=======18.5===0
c/c. X2 35.5
0====5.25=========12=====0


----------



## JesusFreak2227

edthearcher said:


> Icon
> str.55 19/32
> 0=======18.50===21.25===23======26=====30.5=======18.5===0
> c/c. X2 35.5
> 0====5.25=========12=====0


Thank you! Any chance you have the speed nock locations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for Bear Pronghorn Hunter


----------



## Rockybows

Hello,


Anyone have the string and serving specs for the Bear Legit?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## freefall619

I saw in the old thread that some folks were looking for the Pearson Spoiler. I had one in my shop today for some work and got the specs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

Hi looking for string specs for a prime rize thanks regards Brett


----------



## Turborider

freefall619 said:


> I saw in the old thread that some folks were looking for the Pearson Spoiler. I had one in my shop today for some work and got the specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link where I could download this spec sheet to fill out?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesluther1690

bfittock said:


> Hi looking for string specs for a prime rize thanks regards Brett


I’ll be interested also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have string and speednock specs for HOYT CARBON DEFIANT 34 #2. S 57.88 cc 37.88. Bc 36.0. ?


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone??


still looking for the Hoyt Eclipse...ANYONE??


----------



## gpscoqn

Anyone have the Bowtech Solution SS??


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a PSE NOVA String 57”? May be a 2003 S7 model.


----------



## 12sonly

Does anyone have the string twist formula?
It gives string length before twist and how many twist to put in to get correct length


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys im chasing bear Limitless string and cable specs thanks regards brett


12sonly said:


> Does anyone have the string twist formula?
> It gives string length before twist and how many twist to put in to get correct length


Hi mate go onto baker archery supplies butch has some programs you can download on there


----------



## 12sonly

bfittock said:


> Hi guys im chasing bear Limitless string and cable specs thanks regards brett
> 
> Hi mate go onto baker archery supplies butch has some programs you can download on there


thanks


----------



## JesusFreak2227

wisdoll22 said:


> still looking for the Hoyt Eclipse...ANYONE??


Which cam #? I may have it depending on cam #.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesusFreak2227

gpscoqn said:


> Anyone have the Bowtech Solution SS??


BowTech Solution SS
String-61.875”
ES-22 1/4”
CS-28 1/8”-32 1/8”
SSS-35 1/4”-37 1/4”
SN-3 at 18 5/8” and 3 at 20 3/4”

CC-35.40”
LES-8 1/4”
CSS-13 1/2”-21 1/2”
SES-7 5/8”

All serving measurements are taken from LES (long end serving) or the top (in the case of the string).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpscoqn

Thank YOU!!!!! JesusFreak2227 for Solution SS Specs


----------



## wisdoll22

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Which cam #? I may have it depending on cam #.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


string is 52.45, dont have the bow here to check cam


----------



## JesusFreak2227

wisdoll22 said:


> string is 52.45, dont have the bow here to check cam


Sounds like what you need is probably the #2 cam. I don’t have those specs but here are the #1 cam specs...

Hoyt Eclipse #1 Cam
String-47.50”
ES-14 7/16”
CS-21 1/4”-25 1/4”
SSS-28 13/16”-30 13/16”
SN-1 bank at 12” and 1 bank at 13 1/4” (1 bank=4 speed nocks) (Top and Bottom)

BC-30.50”
LES-9 1/8”
Yoke Split Serving-7 1/4”-9”
Yoke ES-2 1/2”
Yoke End Loop Serving-1 1/2”

CC-34.55”
LES-11 1/16”
SES-5 1/2”

*String serving measurements are from top end loop*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Sounds like what you need is probably the #2 cam. I don’t have those specs but here are the #1 cam specs...
> 
> Hoyt Eclipse #1 Cam
> String-47.50”
> ES-14 7/16”
> CS-21 1/4”-25 1/4”
> SSS-28 13/16”-30 13/16”
> SN-1 bank at 12” and 1 bank at 13 1/4” (1 bank=4 speed nocks) (Top and Bottom)
> 
> BC-30.50”
> LES-9 1/8”
> Yoke Split Serving-7 1/4”-9”
> Yoke ES-2 1/2”
> Yoke End Loop Serving-1 1/2”
> 
> CC-34.55”
> LES-11 1/16”
> SES-5 1/2”
> 
> *String serving measurements are from top end loop*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, will give it a try


----------



## bfittock

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a HOYT ULTRATEC XT 2000 with CP3B cams? 57.5 string


 hope this help regards brett


----------



## kwilde

Anyone have string specs and layouts for a Mathews trx38 G2?


----------



## bfittock

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a HOYT ULTRATEC XT 2000 with CP3B cams? 57.5 string





Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a HOYT ULTRATEC XT 2000 with CP3B cams? 57.5 string





Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a HOYT ULTRATEC XT 2000 with CP3B cams? 57.5 string


----------



## edthearcher

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Sounds like what you need is probably the #2 cam. I don’t have those specs but here are the #1 cam specs...
> 
> Hoyt Eclipse #1 Cam
> String-47.50”
> ES-14 7/16”
> CS-21 1/4”-25 1/4”
> SSS-28 13/16”-30 13/16”
> SN-1 bank at 12” and 1 bank at 13 1/4” (1 bank=4 speed nocks) (Top and Bottom)
> 
> BC-30.50”
> LES-9 1/8”
> Yoke Split Serving-7 1/4”-9”
> Yoke ES-2 1/2”
> Yoke End Loop Serving-1 1/2”
> 
> CC-34.55”
> LES-11 1/16”
> SES-5 1/2”
> 
> *String serving measurements are from top end loop*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it appears you have the string stop listed above the center serving 28 13/16 to 30 13/16 the string stop is located below the bow grip so this is not right


----------



## freefall619

Turborider said:


> Do you have a link where I could download this spec sheet to fill out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I took the specs off the bow as I made the string set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turborider

freefall619 said:


> I took the specs off the bow as I made the string set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that. I was asking if you have a template for that sheet in your screenshot that you could share.


----------



## freefall619

Turborider said:


> I get that. I was asking if you have a template for that sheet in your screenshot that you could share.


Sure, when I get to my laptop I’d be happy to share that. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turborider

freefall619 said:


> Sure, when I get to my laptop I’d be happy to share that. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

serving specs needed for a Bear Legit RHT, string is 93 5/8


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> serving specs needed for a Bear Legit RHT, string is 93 5/8


Is that the correct length? The only Bear Legit I have is dual cam.


----------



## JesusFreak2227

edthearcher said:


> it appears you have the string stop listed above the center serving 28 13/16 to 30 13/16 the string stop is located below the bow grip so this is not right


If you look, at the end of my comment, it says “*String Serving Measurements are from top end loop*” so those center serving measurements and the string stop measurements are accurate they are just taken by measuring form the top end loop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

Turborider said:


> Awesome. Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



View attachment Jason String Chart.pdf

Here you go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turborider

freefall619 said:


> View attachment 7436720
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir. much appreciated.


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Is that the correct length? The only Bear Legit I have is dual cam.


i dont have the bow here, my customer just said thats what he thinks it is lol....can you give me what you have?


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> i dont have the bow here, my customer just said thats what he thinks it is lol....can you give me what you have?


Bear Legit

String: 58 9/16
0==23 5/8--28 1/4==32 1/4--21==0
Speed nocks: 2 ending at 19 1/8, 2 ending at 20 5/8

Buss: 31 7/16
0==8 on cam end, 8" yoke legs


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Bear Legit
> 
> String: 58 9/16
> 0==23 5/8--28 1/4==32 1/4--21==0
> Speed nocks: 2 ending at 19 1/8, 2 ending at 20 5/8
> 
> Buss: 31 7/16
> 0==8 on cam end, 8" yoke legs


thanks!


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Does anyone have BowTech Reign 6 string and serving specs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyardhobbies

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Does anyone have BowTech Reign 6 string and serving specs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

specs for a Diamond Carbon Cure, string is 93 3/16


----------



## wisdoll22

how about specs on a few older ones:

Martin Lynx Mag
Bear whitetail master

unsure of lengths, so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pixies

Looking for a Mathews TRX38 G2 serving length ( string 64 5/8", cables 44 7/8")
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## jonaswayne1690

This is satisfying thanks for the info.

Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> Looking for a Mathews TRX38 G2 serving length ( string 64 5/8", cables 44 7/8")
> Thank you
> Henrique hope this helps you out regards brett


----------



## Pixies

*bfittock

Thank you very much 

Henrique *






bfittock said:


> View attachment 7439817


----------



## asa3dpro

NEED JENNINGS STRIKE ASAP!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> *bfittock
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Henrique *


Your welcome have an awesome day


----------



## CoachErl

Bowtech Convergence anyone? Please and thank you!


----------



## oldglory

Looking for Bowtech Solution serving a speed nock specs. 
string - 61
cable - 37.41
Thanks


----------



## ecwarren

Anyone have specs on a Bowtech Carbon Zion? Thanks!


----------



## CoachErl

Anyone have the Bear Vast?


----------



## 138104

CoachErl said:


> Anyone have the Bear Vast?


It should be the same as the Cruzer if you have those.


----------



## CoachErl

Perry24 said:


> It should be the same as the Cruzer if you have those.


Good to know!


----------



## CoachErl

Anyone have the Mathews Atlas?


----------



## Fly2High

Looking for string specs for a 1997 Hoyt Enticer Carbonite with Master Cams 29" draw.

I know the string is 56" and the cables are 34.5" but I do not know where to place the end , center and other servings.

thanks


----------



## ibo73503

I am looking for string and cable specs for a prime black 1 please, and thank you.


----------



## JesusFreak2227

ibo73503 said:


> I am looking for string and cable specs for a prime black 1 please, and thank you.


Prime string specs are on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.BigShot

Mathews Atlas String Specs
From Mathews

s- 66 3/8
c- 33 7/8
y- 12 3/4


----------



## CoachErl

Mr.BigShot said:


> Mathews Atlas String Specs
> From Mathews
> 
> s- 66 3/8
> c- 33 7/8
> y- 12 3/4


Any serving specs?


----------



## ibo73503

JesusFreak2227 said:


> Prime string specs are on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't seem to find the serving specs anywhere.


----------



## Mr.BigShot

CoachErl said:


> Any serving specs?


I asked and the said they those measurements are kept in house. I’ll have to measure mine when i can get over to my archery club’s bow press.


----------



## CoachErl

Mr.BigShot said:


> I asked and the said they those measurements are kept in house. I’ll have to measure mine when i can get over to my archery club’s bow press.


Yeah…super secret stuff there at Mathews. I appreciate the help.


----------



## JesusFreak2227

ibo73503 said:


> I am looking for string and cable specs for a prime black 1 please, and thank you.



View attachment Black 1.pdf

See attached.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

hoyt ultra tec string is 102.5 anyone got serving specs on this?


----------



## alara325

Anyone have specs for a Mathews Z3 27? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys just a quick question on strand cont on prime cams use x99 and brownell fury how many strands would you use with these materials thanks regards brett


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> hoyt ultra tec string is 102.5 anyone got serving specs on this?


anyone?


----------



## JesusFreak2227

bfittock said:


> Hi guys just a quick question on strand cont on prime cams use x99 and brownell fury how many strands would you use with these materials thanks regards brett


On Primes using X99, I would use 24 strands for the main string and control cables and 14 stands for the string and cable yokes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a BLACKOUT INTRIGUE XS ?


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for:
Bear Pledge, 57 1/8 string
Diamond Carbon knockout

ASAP


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for:
> Bear Pledge, 57 1/8 string
> Diamond Carbon knockout
> 
> ASAP


anyone??


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for:
> Bear Pledge, 57 1/8 string
> Diamond Carbon knockout
> 
> ASAP


These are the only specs I have for the Pledge

Bear Pledge
String: 57.875" 0-24.25, 27.75-31.75, 20.25-0 
1 grub ending @ 19.25 top and bottom

BC-32.25" (x2) >7-9, 8.5-0


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> These are the only specs I have for the Pledge
> 
> Bear Pledge
> String: 57.875" 0-24.25, 27.75-31.75, 20.25-0
> 1 grub ending @ 19.25 top and bottom
> 
> BC-32.25" (x2) >7-9, 8.5-0


thank you


----------



## 138104

Carbon Rose

String: 51 1/8
0-16, 19 1/4-21 1/2, 24 3/4-28 1/8, 16-0

Cable: 33 13/16
0-10, 5 1/4-0


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> Carbon Rose
> 
> String: 51 1/8
> 0-16, 19 1/4-21 1/2, 24 3/4-28 1/8, 16-0
> 
> Cable: 33 13/16
> 0-10, 5 1/4-0


Ok, not sure which lengths are correct as I’ve never used them. I also have string @ 50 13/16 and cable @ 33 3/4. Depending on which string length is correct, I can’t promise the serving specs are correct. Sorry about that.


----------



## CoachErl

Mathews tactic anyone?


----------



## 138104

CoachErl said:


> Mathews tactic anyone?


Mathews Tactic
string: 60.75 0-23.5, 28.75-32.75, 21-0
speed nocks 1 set of 6 and 1 set of 1 on each end, start 6 @ 18 3/8 and start 1 @ 20 1/8

cables: 28 1/8 cam end 0-9, 11 3/8-23, unserved loop 

yokes: 12 serve 4 in middle


----------



## Mathews4ever

Hey guys I'm sure it's on here I just dont know how to search this specific thread but lookomg for elite spirit serving lengths thanks


----------



## edthearcher

alpine silverado series
a guy just brought this bow into my shop. no strings and cables also missing the yokes and plastic piece that seperates the yokes. only marking is string length 56.5 bow has 12 inch limbs called kingsley the new owners they can not help. so if any one can help be appriciated


----------



## frknorc16

Hello . Serving specs for Hoyt Contender Elite GTX #2 anyone ?


----------



## frknorc16

Hello . Serving specs for Hoyt Podium X GTX #1 anyone ?


----------



## alara325

Anybody have serving specs for a Bear Mauler? Did the search with no luck. TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

alara325 said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a Bear Mauler? Did the search with no luck. TIA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bear Mauler
str 94 1/8: 0-9 1/2 66 1/2 - 41 1/8 34 1/2 - 30 1/2 22 1/2-0

split cable 32 1/2: >5.5 - 7.5 8-0


----------



## WALKER7036

Can anybody help me out with serving specs for a Bowtech SWAT? Any help would be appreciated. (Speed nocks specs would be great also!)


----------



## WALKER7036

WALKER7036 said:


> Can anybody help me out with serving specs for a Bowtech SWAT? Any help would be appreciated. (Speed nocks specs would be great also!)


Found the specs for 2009 Bowtech SWAT.... Post #8647.


----------



## alara325

Looking for specs for a Bear Threat. No luck in the search. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

alara325 said:


> Looking for specs for a Bear Threat. No luck in the search. Thanks again.
> Hi hope this help regards Brett
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone got string and cable length for the Killer Instinct Swat X1 crossbow?


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone got string and cable length for the Killer Instinct Swat X1 crossbow?


Here are the specifics on how I built mine for my X1. All lengths were measured at 250 lbs.

*REVISED 2/3/2022*

String: 31 3/16” (40 strands of Mercury, .014 Halo, .036 AM)
Loops: 3/4”
End servings: 11 11/16”
Center serving: measure in 13” from each side and served between those spots.

Note: this specs slight smaller than factory. I measured factory CS at .144 and this build is .140. I feel a bit smaller helps with serving wear.

Cables: 15 3/8” (28 strands of 452x, .014 Halo)
Note: If using Mercury, go with 34 strands
Loops: 5/8” loop and 9/16” loop (screw in post side)
Served entire length
Note: With thicker colors, go 26 strands of 452x

These specs have my ATA 1/8” wider than factory. I don’t want to overload the limbs. If you want closer to factory ATA, build cables 15 1/4”. 

After they were built, I coated them in silicone grease and wiped off the excess. Then, I coated with Scorpion Venom wax. These X1’s are hard on strings and cables and need re-lubed every 25 shots or so.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Here are the specifics on how I built mine for my X1. All lengths were measured at 250 lbs.
> 
> String: 31 3/16” (40 strands of Mercury, .014 Halo, .036 AM)
> Loops: 3/4”
> End servings: 11 11/16”
> Center serving: measure in 13” from each side and served between those spots.
> 
> Note: this specs slight smaller than factory. I measured factory CS at .144 and this build is .140. I feel a bit smaller helps with serving wear.
> 
> Cables: 15 3/8” (30 strands of 452x, .014 Halo)
> Loops: 5/8”
> Served entire length
> Note: With thicker colors, go 28 strands.
> 
> These specs have my ATA 1/8” wider than factory. I don’t want to overload the limbs. If you want closer to factory ATA, build cables 15 1/4”.
> 
> After they were built, I coated them in silicone grease and wiped off the excess. Then, I coated with Scorpion Venom wax. These X1’s are hard on strings and cables and need re-lubed every 25 shots or so.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.


thank you! seems KI thinks their specs are top secret and wont give out any lengths, I didn't even ask for servings from them, only lengths


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> thank you! seems KI thinks their specs are top secret and wont give out any lengths, I didn't even ask for servings from them, only lengths


Yeah, the lengths on the limbs didn’t match what I measured off the bow. The string build came from a crossbow guru on CBN. He also used Mercury for the cables, but I decided to use 452x.


----------



## RAVEN HILL AW

Anyone have the serving specs for Hoyt Powermax.
Thx


----------



## Kevin Miller

Hi. New string builder seeking string and cable specs for:

Bear Wildfire and/or Mission Zone

Any guidance is appreciated!


----------



## The Infidel

Does anyone know where to get the speed nocks that come machined as single pieces? For example instead of using 5 individual nocks they are a single long brass strip. I've seen them on here and I'm just trying to find the source. Thanks guys.

I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


----------



## NoDakboy31

Looking for string length and serving specs on Mathews no cam htx. Factory listed lengths seem a touch long. Thanks


----------



## alara325

The Infidel said:


> Does anyone know where to get the speed nocks that come machined as single pieces? For example instead of using 5 individual nocks they are a single long brass strip. I've seen them on here and I'm just trying to find the source. Thanks guys.
> 
> I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


Axo24 has some for sale in the Archery tools classified section. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

NoDakboy31 said:


> Looking for string length and serving specs on Mathews no cam htx. Factory listed lengths seem a touch long. Thanks


this is norm for mathews they do not want you tu buy after market, most of us have learned to adapt


----------



## The Infidel

alara325 said:


> Axo24 has some for sale in the Archery tools classified section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks man.

I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


----------



## NoDakboy31

edthearcher said:


> this is norm for mathews they do not want you tu buy after market, most of us have learned to adapt


So the question remains what length are people building? 1/8” shorter? 1/4” shorter?


----------



## alara325

Looking for sting serving specs for a PSE Momemtum. I also noticed that the Dropbox link for the pse string specs isn’t working, has anybody tried the link lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alara325

PSE Momentum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostbyseptember0609

I’m looking for string, cable, and serving specs for a Mathews outback


----------



## bfittock

Lostbyseptember0609 said:


> I’m looking for string, cable, and serving specs for a Mathews outback


Hi hope this help regards Brett fittock


----------



## Lostbyseptember0609

bfittock said:


> Hi hope this help regards Brett fittock


Helps a ton since The customer hasn’t brought his bow in yet. I’ve had the string and cable laid out, twisted, and pre-stretched just been waiting for the customers bow but Now I can start serving.
Thank you for the help and knowledge.


----------



## Lostbyseptember0609

Anyone know string, cable, and serving specs for Mathews creed as well as a Mathews switchback?


----------



## 138104

Lostbyseptember0609 said:


> Anyone know string, cable, and serving specs for Mathews creed as well as a Mathews switchback?




Mathews Creed 

str.92.25
0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0

BC 32.75
0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


----------



## 138104

Lostbyseptember0609 said:


> Anyone know string, cable, and serving specs for Mathews creed as well as a Mathews switchback?


Switchback


----------



## Lostbyseptember0609

Perry24 said:


> Mathews Creed
> 
> str.92.25
> 0----------27---------30-------34---------43--------------79-----------10.75-----------0
> 
> BC 32.75
> 0----------10-----------------21------------6 <


Thanks you perry24 for the specs on both the creed and switchback bows.

to all the string makers on AT willing to share their knowledge and pass it on I thank you. Y’all are doing a great service for the archery community.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Looking for string specs on a PSE POLARIS EXPRESS string 58”, buss 43.13


----------



## Striksfromabove

Looking for string specs for a HIGH COUNTRY SNIPER string 56 1/8”, cc 42 3/8”


----------



## Pixies

Looking for string specs and serving specs of the bow PSE Supra RTX 40 - EM
Thank you
Henrique


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> Looking for string specs and serving specs of the bow PSE Supra RTX 40 - EM
> Thank you
> Henrique





Pixies said:


> Looking for string specs and serving specs of the bow PSE Supra RTX 40 - EM
> Thank you
> Henrique





Pixies said:


> Looking for string specs and serving specs of the bow PSE Supra RTX 40 - EM
> Thank you
> Henrique











Hope this help regards Brett


----------



## bfittock

Has any one had this issue before


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Has any one had this issue before


What issue?


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> What issue?


----------



## 138104

Most of the time, both labels are wrong. I would think it has to be 452x since D97 isn’t available in spec colors.


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> Most of the time, both labels are wrong. I would think it has to be 452x since D97 isn’t available in spec colors.


Hi mate that's what it was thinking to iv never had two different labels before have a good day regards Brett


----------



## Pixies

bfitock,

Thank you very much !!!

Henrique 






bfittock said:


> View attachment 7484147
> 
> Hope this help regards Brett


----------



## oldglory

Looking for a Martin Maxx 33 string, cable, and serving specs for both the LD an SD cam. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for Bear Divergent and Bear Divergent EKO. I already got ahold of Bear and they will not give me these specs, so if anyone can help, I would appreciate it!


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for Bear Divergent and Bear Divergent EKO. I already got ahold of Bear and they will not give me these specs, so if anyone can help, I would appreciate it!


Divergent EKO

ST- 61.4375
0-25, 28.75-32.75, 22-0

CC- 33.875
0-10, 5.5-0

GRUBS
1 ending at 18.75 and 20.375 on bottom
1 ending at 20.125 and 21.5 on top


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Divergent EKO
> 
> ST- 61.4375
> 0-25, 28.75-32.75, 22-0
> 
> CC- 33.875
> 0-10, 5.5-0
> 
> GRUBS
> 1 ending at 18.75 and 20.375 on bottom
> 1 ending at 20.125 and 21.5 on top


thank you! very much appreciated!


----------



## 138104

Divergent

String 58.5625
0-24, 27.75-31.75, 20.5-0
Grub ending @ 20 top, 19 bottom

BC 29.625
7-12.25, 9-0

CC 31.3125
0-16.5, 5.5-0


----------



## spot&dot

Looking for specs and string material for a ravin R9. I"ve heard bcy x, x-99 and 452x. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## 138104

spot&dot said:


> Looking for specs and string material for a ravin R9. I"ve heard bcy x, x-99 and 452x. Can anyone clarify?


BCY X, 24 strands on string and 18 on cables. String is 29”, end servings 10.5, 3.5” center serving. Cables are 6 5/16” and are completely served. I’ve never used these, but had them in my folder.


----------



## spot&dot

Since X is no longer made is 452x the substitute?


----------



## Thestudent

spot&dot said:


> Since X is no longer made is 452x the substitute?


Im pretty sure x99 replaced it


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs on a Martin bengal pro series 2 cam. no string on bow (dont have bow here) but cables are 36". any help on string length. guy thought it was about 55 or 56 but his string is broke.


----------



## 138104

spot&dot said:


> Since X is no longer made is 452x the substitute?


No, X99 is.


----------



## bfittock

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs on a Martin bengal pro series 2 cam. no string on bow (dont have bow here) but cables are 36". any help on string length. guy thought it was about 55 or 56 but his string is broke.


Sorry only have the single cam models I'd be keen to find these specs all so


----------



## edthearcher

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs on a Martin bengal pro series 2 cam. no string on bow (dont have bow here) but cables are 36". any help on string length. guy thought it was about 55 or 56 but his string is broke.


I also only have the solo cam specs. but my notes say the early bengals had string and cables that were diffrent for each draw length


wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs on a Martin bengal pro series 2 cam. no string on bow (dont have bow here) but cables are 36". any help on string length. guy thought it was about 55 or 56 but his string is broke.


do a inter net check under martin bengel tuning specs there is some info there


----------



## alara325

Anyone have string specs for Mathews TRX 34? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

alara325 said:


> Anyone have string specs for Mathews TRX 34? TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

bfittock said:


> View attachment 7490836


Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Parker Stealth, string 93 3/4, split cable 39 1/4


----------



## apexpredator347

Somebody have specs for a hoyt carbon defiant 34 please ?
Cam 2.1
St 58.13
Cc 38.13
Bc 36
Thanks!

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

apexpredator347 said:


> Somebody have specs for a hoyt carbon defiant 34 please ?
> Cam 2.1
> St 58.13
> Cc 38.13
> Bc 36
> Thanks!
> 
> Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


Hi mate hope this help regards Brett fittock


----------



## apexpredator347

bfittock said:


> Hi mate hope this help regards Brett fittock
> View attachment 7492539


Nice !!!
Thank you !! 

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lostbyseptember0609

Deleted


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys chasing string specs for a Jennings ck 3.4R thanks in Advance regards Brett fittock 😁


----------



## wisdoll22

bfittock said:


> Hi guys chasing string specs for a Jennings ck 3.4R thanks in Advance regards Brett fittock 😁


String - 92 3/8 - 0-8.5 29.75-49 60.5-66 72-0
split cable - >8-10 9-0


----------



## bfittock

wisdoll22 said:


> String - 92 3/8 - 0-8.5 29.75-49 60.5-66 72-0
> split cable - >8-10 9-0


Thanks mate


----------



## bfittock

bfittock said:


> Thanks mate


Do you buss cable length cheers


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for Hoyt Hyperforce string is 57, bc 33.25, cc 34.88


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs for Hoyt Hyperforce string is 57, bc 33.25, cc 34.88


Diagram is on Hoyt’s website









Tune Charts | Hoyt Archery







hoyt.com


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Does anyone know the length of the new Mathews S.A.S. servicing cable for the 29. I assume that would also be measured under 100# of tension.


----------



## wisdoll22

CROSSBOW HELP - does anyone know the string length of the COLD STEEL CHEAP SHOT 130 CROSSBOW?? I can't find the info anywhere on the web and the company (cold steel) told me to contact Barnett, who acted like they never heard of it.


----------



## 138104

T-Rock WI said:


> Does anyone know the length of the new Mathews S.A.S. servicing cable for the 29. I assume that would also be measured under 100# of tension.


It’s 27 7/8”.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Perry24 said:


> It’s 27 7/8”.


Thanks Perry


----------



## Ttorg

Hi, I'm l;ooking for serving specs on a PSE uprising , Thnaks


----------



## bfittock

Anyone have any 2022 string specs yet 😁


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Anyone have any 2022 string specs yet


Which bow do you need it for?


----------



## 138104

Ttorg said:


> Hi, I'm l;ooking for serving specs on a PSE uprising , Thnaks


PM me your email address and I can send you the build sheets.


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> Which bow do you need it for?


Looking for any specs for 2022 I have pse but that's about it ATM cheers


----------



## Pixies

Looking for the specs of the bow Mathews TRX38 G2.
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> Looking for the specs of the bow Mathews TRX38 G2.
> Thank you
> Henrique





Pixies said:


> Looking for the specs of the bow Mathews TRX38 G2.
> Thank you
> Henrique


----------



## saw man

Does anyone have the serving specs for an Elite Remedy? I posted in the string forum first, I’d forgot about this thread.
Thanks


----------



## bfittock

saw man said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for an Elite Remedy? I posted in the string forum first, I’d forgot about this thread.
> Thanks


----------



## saw man

Thanks


----------



## Pixies

bfittock

Thank you for your answer !! Long time ago I asked the serving specs for the same bow and you sent to me, thank you again , but I made the strings and cables but some serving was wrong , not because you but when I put a zoom in your picture to check the numbers , I can't read it , please can you write the numbers for me.

Thank you Very much
Henrique




bfittock said:


> View attachment 7512936
> View attachment 7512937


----------



## foudarme

please dear string makers' people, does anybody would have the serving specs for the V3X 33?


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> bfittock
> 
> Thank you for your answer !! Long time ago I asked the serving specs for the same bow and you sent to me, thank you again , but I made the strings and cables but some serving was wrong , not because you but when I put a zoom in your picture to check the numbers , I can't read it , please can you write the numbers for me.
> 
> Thank you Very much
> Henrique


----------



## bfittock

Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## Pixies

Now it is perfect !! 
Thank you Bfittock 
I will made the string and cables today 

Thank you very much 
Henrique


----------



## yennkb

Does anybody have string and cable specs for a elite rezult 38 ?


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> Now it is perfect !!
> Thank you Bfittock
> I will made the string and cables today
> 
> Thank you very much
> Henrique


Your welcome


----------



## bfittock

bfittock said:


> Your welcome


----------



## bfittock

yennkb said:


> Does anybody have string and cable specs for a elite rezult 38 ?


Do you mean Elite rezult 36


----------



## yennkb

bfittock said:


> Do you mean Elite rezult 36


No the Elite rezult


----------



## bfittock

yennkb said:


> No the Elite rezult


No sure if this is the one your chasing do you know the string lengths


----------



## yennkb

bfittock said:


> No sure if this is the one your chasing do you know the string lengths
> View attachment 7519987





bfittock said:


> No sure if this is the one your chasing do you know the string lengths
> View attachment 7519987


Thank you very much. That's the right one.


----------



## bfittock

yennkb said:


> Thank you very much. That's the right one.


No worries cheers


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> please dear string makers' people, does anybody would have the serving specs for the mathews V3X 33?


please could someone give me these serving specs...the cables (81.1cm), yokes (33cm) and string(163.8cm) lengthes are similar or very close of the traverse so I think it must be the same except, maybe, for the control cable center serving...could someone confirm it?


----------



## CrustyMarine

Looking for string and cable serving specs for mathews vxr31.5


----------



## 138104

CrustyMarine said:


> Looking for string and cable serving specs for mathews vxr31.5


----------



## Frenchlepricon

Hi Looking for specs for string, cable and bus cable for a 2015 PSE Supra Max. Found them for 2013 and 2014 but I believe the specs are different for the 2015 model. Cheers


----------



## bfittock

Frenchlepricon said:


> Hi Looking for specs for string, cable and bus cable for a 2015 PSE Supra Max. Found them for 2013 and 2014 but I believe the specs are different for the 2015 model. Cheers


 hope this help cheers regards Brett










Frenchlepricon said:


> Hi Looking for specs for string, cable and bus cable for a 2015 PSE Supra Max. Found them for 2013 and 2014 but I believe the specs are different for the 2015 model. Cheers


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys chasing string specs for a Mathews Atlas thanks regards Brett


----------



## Frenchlepricon

bfittock said:


> hope this help cheers regards Brett
> View attachment 7520811


Brilliant thank you so much


----------



## Mr.BigShot

bfittock said:


> Hi guys chasing string specs for a Mathews Atlas thanks regards Brett


Same here. The serving specs would be great if anyone can help.


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Hi guys chasing string specs for a Mathews Atlas thanks regards Brett





Mr.BigShot said:


> Same here. The serving specs would be great if anyone can help.


Mathews Atlas

String: 66 5/16
0-27 7/8, 30 3/4-35 1/4, 23 1/4-0
Speed nocks:
Bottom: [email protected] 1/8, [email protected] 5/8, [email protected] 1/8
Top: [email protected] 5/8, [email protected] 1/4, [email protected] 7/8

Cable: 33 11/16
0-9, 14 1/8-28 3/4, open end

Yoke: 12 3/4
4” centered


----------



## Mr.BigShot

Perry24 said:


> Mathews Atlas
> 
> String: 66 5/16
> 0-27 7/8, 30 3/4-35 1/4, 23 1/4-0
> Speed nocks:
> Bottom: [email protected] 1/8, [email protected] 5/8, [email protected] 1/8
> Top: [email protected] 5/8, [email protected] 1/4, [email protected] 7/8
> 
> Cable: 33 11/16
> 0-9, 14 1/8-28 3/4, open end
> 
> Yoke: 12 3/4
> 4” centered


Thank you!!!


----------



## bfittock

Mr.BigShot said:


> Thank you!!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Thestudent

anyone have the serving specs for a 2020 hoyt torrex xt?
string 55.3"
control 32.65"
buss 31.4


----------



## Jbierl

Does anyone have the string serving and nok specs yet for a matthews Vx3 29. I know the string is 64.625”, the cables are 32” and the yokes are 12.75”. The yoke I am assuming the stayed with the 4” loops so that’s easy.


----------



## 138104

Thestudent said:


> anyone have the serving specs for a 2020 hoyt torrex xt?
> string 55.3"
> control 32.65"
> buss 31.4


They are on Hoyt’s website.


----------



## 138104

Jbierl said:


> Does anyone have the string serving and nok specs yet for a matthews Vx3 29. I know the string is 64.625”, the cables are 32” and the yokes are 12.75”. The yoke I am assuming the stayed with the 4” loops so that’s easy.


Those are the 33 lengths. Which do you need?


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> They are on Hoyt’s website.


Apparently they aren’t. Here’s what I have.


----------



## Jmg1513

Looking for the specs with servings for a regular Hoyt Katera with the Z3 cams and a Hoyt Vector 32?


----------



## Thestudent

Perry24 said:


> Apparently they aren’t. Here’s what I have.


Thank you


----------



## FullyTwisted

Perry24 said:


> Those are the 33 lengths. Which do you need?


I’m looking for the V3X-33 serving locations as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbierl

Does anyone have the string serving and nok specs yet for a matthews Vx3 29. I know the string is 64.625”, the cables are 32” and the yokes are 12.75”. The yoke I am assuming the stayed with the 4” loops so that’s easy.


Perry24 said:


> Those are the 33 lengths. Which do you need?


You are correct. I need the v3x 29 specs. I looked at the wrong length….. good thing I didn’t make them already.


----------



## FullyTwisted

Jbierl said:


> Does anyone have the string serving and nok specs yet for a matthews Vx3 29. I know the string is 64.625”, the cables are 32” and the yokes are 12.75”. The yoke I am assuming the stayed with the 4” loops so that’s easy.
> 
> 
> You are correct. I need the v3x 29 specs. I looked at the wrong length….. good thing I didn’t make them already.


I’ll take those as well I can add the lengths to make the 33 set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullyTwisted

V3x-33 


These were measured off the bow. 
String 64.5"--0...26.75...30.25-34.25...23 1/8...0 -- Cables 31 7/8" from cam end -- 9...13.25-26 7/8... other end unserved.-- Yokes 12 7/8"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foudarme

FullyTwisted said:


> V3x-33
> 
> 
> These were measured off the bow.
> String 64.5"--0...26.75...30.25-34.25...23 1/8...0 -- Cables 31 7/8" from cam end -- 9...13.25-26 7/8... other end unserved.-- Yokes 12 7/8"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thank you sir !


----------



## oldglory

antone have the v3x 29 specs yet. Thanks


----------



## FullyTwisted

Mathews traverse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

FullyTwisted said:


> Mathews traverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullyTwisted

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbierl

I also need string specs for a bow tech SR350.


----------



## alara325

Looking for speed nock dimensions for Hoyt Powermax #3 cam. TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

alara325 said:


> Looking for speed nock dimensions for Hoyt Powermax #3 cam. TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top [email protected]

Bottom [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have the MATHEWS V3X 29 specs yet?


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Jbierl said:


> I also need string specs for a bow tech SR350.


This is off one on the rack and not under tension. 
string-63.375=B22.25—25-27–30.25-34.25–22.25T
[email protected] [email protected]
CC-38.375=10–15.25-23.5–7.5


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have the MATHEWS V3X 29 specs yet?


this is what I have.
string- 60.625”=25–28.25-32.25–22.5
[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
CC- 28.0125=9– 11-23 
Yoke-12.75= 4.5 served


----------



## bfittock

Hi chasing specs for a bowtech CP 28 thanks regards Brett


----------



## Jbierl

CenterPunchArchery said:


> This is off one on the rack and not under tension.
> string-63.375=B22.25—25-27–30.25-34.25–22.25T
> [email protected] [email protected]
> CC-38.375=10–15.25-23.5–7.5


Thank you. So this was a string you took off the bow and measure correct?


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have the MATHEWS V3X 29 specs yet?


this is what I have.
string- 60.625”=25–28.25-32.25–22.5
[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
CC- 28.0125=9– 11-23
Yoke-12.75= 4.5 served


bfittock said:


> Hi chasing specs for a bowtech CP 28 thanks regards Brett





Jbierl said:


> Thank you. So this was a string you took off the bow and measure correct?


yes


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

bfittock said:


> Hi chasing specs for a bowtech CP 28 thanks regards Brett


CP 28
String—59.875” 
T—22.25__26.94-31.19__34.5-36.5__22.25–B
[email protected] [email protected]
Cable—33.40”
8.25__12.44-20.56__7.75


----------



## Jbierl

CenterPunchArchery said:


> CP 28
> String—59.875”
> T—22.25__26.94-31.19__34.5-36.5__22.25–B
> [email protected] [email protected]
> Cable—33.40”
> 8.25__12.44-20.56__7.75


Your the man!


----------



## bfittock

CenterPunchArchery said:


> CP 28
> String—59.875”
> T—22.25__26.94-31.19__34.5-36.5__22.25–B
> [email protected] [email protected]
> Cable—33.40”
> 8.25__12.44-20.56__7.75


Thank you 😊


----------



## ecwarren

Looking for Mathews TRG 7 no cam specs. Thank you!


----------



## Shane stewart

frknorc16 said:


> I need strings and serving measure for the new series “Mathews TRX 38 G2 bow”
> 
> I'll be happy if you share the measurements with me
> Is it the same as the trx 38?
> Thank you


Did you find the specs on g2?


----------



## Bigmf

Looking for string,serving and nock specs for 2021 Athens vista 35
Much appreciated 
Hope 2022 is a whole lot better for everyone...all the best


----------



## bfittock

Bigmf said:


> Looking for string,serving and nock specs for 2021 Athens vista 35
> Much appreciated
> Hope 2022 is a whole lot better for everyone...all the best


Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## Bigmf

Awesome cheers


----------



## Shane stewart

TXBowNovice said:


> Any of you talented string builders want to share the string layout for the Bowtech Revolt?
> Thank you in advance!


Have you ever found these specs … would like to find them myself


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Haileebird said:


> Anyone have the standard Bowtech Revolt layout? I see the revolt X here but not the Revolt.
> ST- 60.156
> Cables- 35.375


This is what I have for the Revolt
String=60.156 0-20.25/23.75-25.75/20.25-0
[email protected] [email protected]
Cable=35.375 0-7/14-22/9.5-0


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

I’m looking for what is apparently a unicorn.
Obsession Final cut 
string 59.75 
cables all 4 are 40.75
Really need speed nock locations


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

CenterPunchArchery said:


> This is what I have for the Revolt
> String=60.156 0-20.25/23.75-25.75/20.25-0
> [email protected] [email protected]
> Cable=35.375 0-7/14-22/9.5-0


Forgot to include the center serving 29-33.5


----------



## alara325

Can anybody help with Mathews Prima spec? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

alara325 said:


> Can anybody help with Mathews Prima spec?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mathews Prima

String: 55” (note: also seen 54.75” measured off the bow)
0-22.13...25.5-29.5...17.5-0

Cables: 35.63”
0-7.13...10.63-23.63...25.5-29.25...unserved 

Speed nocks: top and bottom
[email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Laroy61

Any chance somebody knows the string and cable specs for a Cabela's Regulator by BowTech bow? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Laroy61 said:


> Any chance somebody knows the string and cable specs for a Cabela's Regulator by BowTech bow? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


for the regulator I just used the carbon cure specs. It seemed to work for my dealer that installed it. 
string=93.1875”—0-21.5/ss 24.5-27/cs 29.5-34/idle 45.5-67/9-0
BC= 33.625” — >—5-7/10.5-0 (small yoke)


----------



## Laroy61

CenterPunchArchery said:


> for the regulator I just used the carbon cure specs. It seemed to work for my dealer that installed it.
> string=93.1875”—0-21.5/ss 24.5-27/cs 29.5-34/idle 45.5-67/9-0
> BC= 33.625” — >—5-7/10.5-0 (small yoke)


Thanks buddy For the information


----------



## servingspinner

HC SpeedPro +11 Anyone?

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Anyone know of one I can use for a template

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

servingspinner said:


> Anyone know of one I can use for a template
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


Sorry for the speed pro+11

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## t8ter

Maybe this helps


----------



## t8ter




----------



## Pixies

Looking for the serving specs of the Bow Mathews Traverse 2020
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## bfittock

Pixies said:


> Looking for the serving specs of the Bow Mathews Traverse 2020
> Thank you
> Henrique


Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## wisdoll22

Looking for specs on the Centerpoint Mercenary 390 crossbow, lengths and servings


----------



## muzzas01

A question for the pros
When laying up a 3 colour string on a 4 post
Ie 8,8,8, does it matter that I would have 2 sets of tags at one set of posts and one set at the other.Or is it better practice to lay it up 8,4,4,8 splitting the middle colour and having 2 sets of tags at each end under the loop servings
Cheers


----------



## 138104

muzzas01 said:


> A question for the pros
> When laying up a 3 colour string on a 4 post
> Ie 8,8,8, does it matter that I would have 2 sets of tags at one set of posts and one set at the other.Or is it better practice to lay it up 8,4,4,8 splitting the middle colour and having 2 sets of tags at each end under the loop servings
> Cheers


It won’t hurt anything to have 2 sets of tag ends on one post.


----------



## Jbierl

Does anyone have string specs for a pse levitate yet?


----------



## 138104

Jbierl said:


> Does anyone have string specs for a pse levitate yet?


Hope this works

View attachment 2022 NOCK-ON LEVITATE, E2 CAM- STRING & BUSS.pdf


----------



## Jbierl

Perry24 said:


> Hope this works
> 
> View attachment 7544844


Yes it does! And damn that was quick! It is much appreciated!


----------



## 138104

Jbierl said:


> Yes it does! And damn that was quick! It is much appreciated!


I guess the Levitate has 2 cam options, so here’s for the S2.
View attachment 2022 NOCK-ON LEVITATE, S2 CAM- STRING & BUSS.pdf


----------



## Jbierl

Perry24 said:


> I guess the Levitate has 2 cam options, so here’s for the S2.
> View attachment 7545003


Thanks again!


----------



## servingspinner

Here's one for the files


Bear Inception

string 60.5
0===22.25---28==32—36.25===0

C. cables 35 1/16
0==12—6==0

Split 33.25
0==12---10==8--0


----------



## Jbierl

I am making a str set for a bow tech sr350, I have the specs from this great group, does anyone now if 1/2” end loops are big enough or too big or too small on this bow?


----------



## CoachErl

FullyTwisted said:


> V3x-33
> 
> 
> These were measured off the bow.
> String 64.5"--0...26.75...30.25-34.25...23 1/8...0 -- Cables 31 7/8" from cam end -- 9...13.25-26 7/8... other end unserved.-- Yokes 12 7/8"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you have speed nok locations for the V3X 33 as well?


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Going to be buying an EVO NTN 33 soon. Can I get the lengths and serving specs please? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddy

Looking for a Bowtech Carbon Rose? Thx!


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> Carbon Rose
> 
> String: 51 1/8
> 0-16, 19 1/4-21 1/2, 24 3/4-28 1/8, 16-0
> 
> Cable: 33 13/16
> 0-10, 5 1/4-0


Carbon Rose


----------



## 138104

CoachErl said:


> Did you have speed nok locations for the V3X 33 as well?


V3X 33

Speed nocks: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## 138104

Jbierl said:


> I am making a str set for a bow tech sr350, I have the specs from this great group, does anyone now if 1/2” end loops are big enough or too big or too small on this bow?


I haven’t seen specs, but the loops look pretty big in this photo on Bowtech’s website.


----------



## Jbierl

Perry24 said:


> I haven’t seen specs, but the loops look pretty big in this photo on Bowtech’s website.


i saw that, I went with 5/8” hopefully they are big enough.


----------



## Bigmf

muzzas01 said:


> A question for the pros
> When laying up a 3 colour string on a 4 post
> Ie 8,8,8, does it matter that I would have 2 sets of tags at one set of posts and one set at the other.Or is it better practice to lay it up 8,4,4,8 splitting the middle colour and having 2 sets of tags at each end under the loop servings
> Cheers


Thaks for that perry24👍


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Hoyt 737 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Hoyt 737
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Do you have the lengths or cam#?


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Do you have the lengths or cam#?


I thought I was searching. Thanks for the quick reply 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Do you have the lengths or cam#?


But I'd be looking for the #4 can to go to 29" 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> But I'd be looking for the #4 can to go to 29"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Is this what you need?


----------



## TN ARCHER

Looking for PSE SUPRA XL. both EM and SE cams. Thanks.


----------



## 138104

TN ARCHER said:


> Looking for PSE SUPRA XL. both EM and SE cams. Thanks.


Are these the ones you need?
View attachment 2020 - SUPRA FOCUS XL, EM STRING TUNE.pdf


View attachment 7550363


----------



## TN ARCHER

Yes sir!! Thank you! 
So does the SE cams make this bow a "LD" (long draw)?
I haven't messed with a supra yet a d PSE tune charts are not like they use to be for some reason. They do not show all the info like before. 
Thanks again!


----------



## TN ARCHER

I did a little digging on the website and found the draw length charts.


----------



## foudarme

PSE citation 40 EM / everything in centimeters
string : 158.6cm* : 0----41*-------*63.5---67.5*------*73.5---83.5*------*41-----0* / speed nocks: 33.5-36-38.5cm
CC : 93.7cm :* 0--8*-------*26.5----49.5*----*18--0*
yoke : 40cm : *0--14*---------*14--0*
loops : 2cm


----------



## Jbierl

Does anyone have string specs for an xpedition mx-15?


----------



## bfittock

Jbierl said:


> Does anyone have string specs for an xpedition mx-15?





Jbierl said:


> Does anyone have string specs for an xpedition mx-15?


 hi hope this helps regards Brett fittock


----------



## Jbierl

bfittock said:


> hi hope this helps regards Brett fittock
> View attachment 7554149


That definitely helps, awesome details in this!

Do you happen to have speed nock info?


----------



## Mac2118

Jbierl said:


> That definitely helps, awesome details in this!
> 
> Do you happen to have speed nock info?


----------



## Bigmf

Any body tampered with a v3x s.a.s cable yet, havent seen a factory one yet
Just layed one up 1/4 short in bcy x ,30 strands, stretched her up 1/16 short and served it up in .36mm spiderwire
Turned out awesome....just my 2 bobs worth, whats everyone else doing


----------



## Jbierl

Bigmf said:


> Any body tampered with a v3x s.a.s cable yet, havent seen a factory one yet
> Just layed one up 1/4 short in bcy x ,30 strands, stretched her up 1/16 short and served it up in .36mm spiderwire
> Turned out awesome....just my 2 bobs worth, whats everyone else doing


I have not yet, I did just get my first order for a v3x33 yesterday. So this information helps. How did you find the grooves in the cam tracks with 30 strands?


----------



## 138104

Jbierl said:


> That definitely helps, awesome details in this!
> 
> Do you happen to have speed nock info?


They are listed at the top of Brett’s sheet.


----------



## Bigmf

Perry24 said:


> V3X 33
> 
> Speed nocks: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]8


Hey m8, do you measure the nock position at the center position, or the lead nock in the stack
Cheers


----------



## Bigmf

Jbierl said:


> I have not yet, I did just get my first order for a v3x33 yesterday. So this information helps. How did you find the grooves in the cam tracks with 30 strands?


This doent run in the tracks its the utility cable that lets you press the bow in the field......it worked a treat , was curious about strand count for holding the draw weight....but all g I guess , curious as to what the factory one is


----------



## 138104

Bigmf said:


> Hey m8, do you measure the nock position at the center position, or the lead nock in the stack
> Cheers


I didn’t measure these myself, but it should be starting the nock bank 18.25 inches from the loop.


----------



## Jbierl

Perry24 said:


> They are listed at the top of Brett’s sheet.


They are, I just totally missed them. SMH!


----------



## Jbierl

Bigmf said:


> This doent run in the tracks its the utility cable that lets you press the bow in the field......it worked a treat , was curious about strand count for holding the draw weight....but all g I guess , curious as to what the factory one is


Okay, that makes sense now. I am not a Mathew’s guy and don’t really follow their technology. I was going to go to the bow shop in town and measure. String and serving diameter, because I have heard matthews tracks run tight.


----------



## Bigmf

Jbierl said:


> Okay, that makes sense now. I am not a Mathew’s guy and don’t really follow their technology. I was going to go to the bow shop in town and measure. String and serving diameter, because I have heard matthews tracks run tight.


Yeah ihavent had much todo with them either, friend of mine just got one, pretty sweet shooter ive never owned one....but?
In saying that, pretty hard to beat the draw on mytrusty evolve35


----------



## Bigmf

Jbierl said:


> Okay, that makes sense now. I am not a Mathew’s guy and don’t really follow their technology. I was going to go to the bow shop in town and measure. String and serving diameter, because I have heard matthews tracks run tight.


I went with 24 strands 452x in tan served in .014 and .008 at loops, .021 62xs center serve
They worked well


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Do I really need 5" of center serving? It seems overkill to me....this is just my bow, not a customer's bow...FYI 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Do I really need 5" of center serving? It seems overkill to me....this is just my bow, not a customer's bow...FYI
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Anytime I build a set for my own bow, I take off as much serving as I can. I was shocked how much I was able to take off of the roller guard measurements for my Reckoning. It wasn’t quite as dramatic on my Ventum 33, but still shaved off several inches.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Bowtech revolt xl anyone?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

can someone please email me the whole spectrum of Halon string / cable lengths and serving specs. DM me and I'll send you my email address.

Thanks


----------



## Jbierl

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> can someone please email me the whole spectrum of Halon string / cable lengths and serving specs. DM me and I'll send you my email address.
> 
> Thanks


Why wouldn’t they just post it for everyone if going through the work already.


----------



## 138104

Here are the models that someone posted before. I believe you can search this thread and find most of these.

halon 32-5
halon 32-6
halon 32-7
halon 5
halon 6
halon 7
halon X

If this list is correct, Mathews should be ashamed of themselves…lol!


----------



## JDuvall7721

I have searched in every way i know how to. Does anyone mind posting or reposting halon 6 string / cable and serving specs please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> I would still build based off actual lengths from the bow, but this is what I have for the Halon 6.
> 
> String: 61 5/8
> 0-25.25–28.75-32.75–23-0
> 3nock sets at 18.875, [email protected] and 4 @22
> 
> CC: 27.875
> 0-8–11-22.5
> 
> Yokes are 13
> 5" serving centered


Ttt


----------



## 138104

JDuvall7721 said:


> I have searched in every way i know how to. Does anyone mind posting or reposting halon 6 string / cable and serving specs please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bumped my post with the Halon 6 specs.


----------



## JDuvall7721

Perry24 said:


> I bumped my post with the Halon 6 specs.


I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDuvall7721

Perry24 said:


> I bumped my post with the Halon 6 specs.


I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

JDuvall7721 said:


> I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. I misread your pm anyway and thought you wanted all the Halon’s. Much easier to pull 1 set of specs.


----------



## JDuvall7721

Perry24 said:


> I bumped my post with the Halon 6 specs.


I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDuvall7721

Perry24 said:


> I bumped my post with the Halon 6 specs.


I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

JDuvall7721 said:


> I apologize for being impatient and appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mathews halon 6
str. 63 5/8
0 ======26.5========30----34======23.25
cbl X2. 29 7/8
0=====8=======12=========25==large loop
yoke X2 13 inch
serve center 5 inches
hope this helps


----------



## JDuvall7721

edthearcher said:


> mathews halon 6
> str. 63 5/8
> 0 ======26.5========30----34======23.25
> cbl X2. 29 7/8
> 0=====8=======12=========25==large loop
> yoke X2 13 inch
> serve center 5 inches
> hope this helps


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

edthearcher said:


> mathews halon 6
> str. 63 5/8
> 0 ======26.5========30----34======23.25
> cbl X2. 29 7/8
> 0=====8=======12=========25==large loop
> yoke X2 13 inch
> serve center 5 inches
> hope this helps


Aren’t these the Halon 32 specs?


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> Aren’t these the Halon 32 specs?


Here you go halon 32 specs


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Dewboy said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> Elite Victory 39
> string 63 1/8
> (0 - 17.5)---(24.75 - 27.25)---(30.25 - 34.25)---(17.5 – 0)
> Cables: 44 5/8 (0 – 10)--------------(6 – 0)
> 
> From the string makers forum. Don't remember which one.



Are there speed nock specs for this bow out there?


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Are there speed nock specs for this bow out there?


3 starting at @ 16.5”

If you are using Nitro XLs, then position it so it is approx 1/4” from the end of the end serving.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Thanks. 

Going to be building my first set for someone other than me or family. I myself don't worry about speed no ks, bit for this guy I will put them on 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Anyone have Bear approach single cam serving specs?
Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

BARBWIRE said:


> Anyone have Bear approach single cam serving specs?
> Thanks


in 2018 it was a dual cam bow


----------



## BARBWIRE

edthearcher said:


> in 2018 it was a dual cam bow


Off of bow
Bear approach 
95 5/8. 34.5
0x22.75-29.625x337/8–39.75x66.75-11x0


> 7.25x9.25——10xx0


----------



## freefall619

Does anyone have updated specs on the Bowtech SR350? Thanks y’all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbierl

freefall619 said:


> Does anyone have updated specs on the Bowtech SR350? Thanks y’all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To my knowledge they did not change. There is a post on the SR350 specs. And I confirmed the lengths directly with bowtech.


----------



## AJWard

I have been using the search bar and scrolling through all the posts. Would anyone be able to help me out with the serving specs for an APA Viper air.


----------



## AJWard

I was able to find the specs from a gentleman on Facebook. I will post it here in the chance someone may want it in the future.


----------



## edthearcher

thank you


----------



## BYArchery

Does anyone have the specs for a Mathews V3 27? Thanks


----------



## bfittock

BYArchery said:


> Hope this hh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the specs for a Mathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYArchery said:
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> hi hope this helBrett regards ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼
Click to expand...




BYArchery said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Mathews V3 27? Thanks





BYArchery said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Mathews V3 27? Thanks


Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## AJWard

Quick question, I am trying to figure out what the circled numbers on this spec sheet are. I have been reading it over and over and i am not making any sense of them


----------



## edthearcher

The blue circle that spot is for a string stop if the bow has one also he measured from what i call the bottom end of the string 50 inches in start center serving for 4 inches


----------



## AJWard

edthearcher said:


> The blue circle that spot is for a string stop if the bow has one also he measured from what i call the bottom end of the string 50 inches in start center serving for 4 inches


Thank you, I was confusing myself and then over thinking


----------



## frknorc16

Please Help me.
str 53.25 ,cc 42.25 , bc 40.00
I need Hoyt contender elite GTX #2 serving specs.


----------



## 12Hus

Anybody have specs for a pse inertia 2017 please


----------



## bfittock

12Hus said:


> Anybody have specs for a pse inertia 2017 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett [/QUOT￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here regards you go hope it helps


----------



## 12Hus

Thanks mate I’ll pass it on to lara


----------



## skullerud

Got a request for new string and cables for a vintage Browning Pro Competition MTB9A.
never seen one before, so does anyone have a string chart for it?


----------



## Bigmf

If anyone is able to hook me up with complete string specs for ventum pro 33
That would be much appreciated


----------



## 138104

Bigmf said:


> If anyone is able to hook me up with complete string specs for ventum pro 33
> That would be much appreciated


You can get specs here. 









Tune Charts | Hoyt Archery







hoyt.com


----------



## bfittock

Bigmf said:


> If anyone is able to hook me up with complete string specs for ventum pro 33
> 
> 
> 
> That would be much appreciated






Bigmf said:


> If anyone is able to hook me up with complete string specs for ventum pro 33
> 
> 
> 
> That would be much appreciated


 you can find these on hoyts Web site under support hope this helps ￼regards Brett



￼


----------



## Bigmf

Th


bfittock said:


> you can find these on hoyts Web site under support hope this helps ￼regards Brett
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


anks guys


bfittock said:


> you can find these on hoyts Web site under support hope this helps ￼regards Brett
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


Thanks guys


----------



## freefall619

Looking for Obsession FX30 specs. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for the new BOWTECH CP28 including Speednocks?


----------



## Jbierl

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for the new BOWTECH CP28 including Speednocks?


----------



## Striksfromabove

Jbierl said:


> View attachment 7585266


Sweet Thankyou!


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Looking for serving locations for a Bowtech Convergence 
String - 57.72, cables 38.34 

Any help appreciated  

Tom


----------



## freefall619

freefall619 said:


> Looking for Obsession FX30 specs. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have searched the forum and come up empty, would any of y’all happen to have these specs available? I appreciate any assistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

freefall619 said:


> I have searched the forum and come up empty, would any of y’all happen to have these specs available? I appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect timing, was just looking through my index cards and found this one!

Obsession FX 30

String 56 5//8
0==20.5 21.75==23.75 26==30.5 P 20.5==0

Cables 34 7/8
0==10 5==0

Hope that helps!

Tom


----------



## 138104

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Looking for serving locations for a Bowtech Convergence
> String - 57.72, cables 38.34
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Tom


String: 57.72
0-19.5, 22.5-24.5, 27.5-31.5, 19.5-0
Speed nocks: [email protected] and [email protected]

Cable: 38.34
0-8.5, 10.5-0


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Perry24 said:


> String: 57.72
> 0-19.5, 22.5-24.5, 27.5-31.5, 19.5-0
> Speed nocks: [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Cable: 38.34
> 0-8.5, 10.5-0


Thank you Perry! 

T


----------



## frknorc16

Hi, 


Looking for serving locations for 2021 PSE LAZER

thank you.


----------



## bfittock

frknorc16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for serving locations for 2021 PSE LAZER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.






frknorc16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for serving locations for 20￼
> 21 PSE LAZER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.


----------



## freefall619

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Perfect timing, was just looking through my index cards and found this one!
> 
> Obsession FX 30
> 
> String 56 5//8
> 0==20.5 21.75==23.75 26==30.5 P 20.5==0
> 
> Cables 34 7/8
> 0==10 5==0
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Tom


Tom,

Thanks Bud. I really appreciate you posting this. Cheers, Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

anyone built with the V3X 33 Specs that are posted? How’d they turn out? Thank y’all.


----------



## thwackaddict

So I have searched a lot for Mathews Vertix. 
Here is what I have found…..
String 61 5/8…..61 1/2…..61 3/8
Cables 29 1/8 ……29
Loops 13….12 1/2……12

Which is correct?

Would Like to build a set without taking set off of bow. My son wants to keep shooting it while I build em.


----------



## edthearcher

this is what i have
mathews vertix
str 61.50
0========25.25======28.75 ========32.75=======0
cbl.29.00
0=======9 1/8=========12.5========23.7?8==large loop X2
yoke 12.75
)0=========4 inch=======0


----------



## edthearcher

bow string end serving is 25.25 on both ends


----------



## thwackaddict

edthearcher said:


> bow string end serving is 25.25 on both ends


Thanks!


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone happen to have speednock locations for a PRIME BLACK 3? Much thanks!


----------



## CoachErl

Anyone have the Mission Switch? Thanks!


----------



## bfittock

Hope is helps regards Brett


----------



## CoachErl

bfittock said:


> Hope is helps regards Brett


Appreciate it.


----------



## freefall619

Looking for Eva Shockey Gen II specs. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

need servings for the PSE Discovery 2


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need servings for the PSE Discovery 2


anyone???


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need servings for the PSE Discovery 2



View attachment 7598546


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving info and nock specs for an APA black mamba 35


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone have good experience making recurve/longbow strings? interested in easy instructions for making them. I've made a few but I think I could do better with more detailed instructions. thank you in advance!!


----------



## freefall619

freefall619 said:


> Looking for Eva Shockey Gen II specs. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking, if ya got them please post specs for the Eva Shockey Gen II. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

freefall619 said:


> Still looking, if ya got them please post specs for the Eva Shockey Gen II. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are supposedly the same as the Solution SD.


----------



## bowenginerd

Does anybody by chance have the build sheet for the Cabela's Instinct Xcite by Bowtech?


----------



## freefall619

Perry24 said:


> They are supposedly the same as the Solution SD.


The specs seem to line up perfectly. Thank you Perry24. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone have specs for the Gearhead bows?


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone happen to have speednock locations for a PRIME BLACK 3? Much thanks!


Prime Black and Nexus Series Speed Nocks

Top-3 at 1 3/8”
Bottom-3 at 1 1/2” and 3 13/16”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone have specs for the Gearhead bows?


Which do you need?


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a XPEDITION MAKO X including speednock locations?


----------



## 138104

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a XPEDITION MAKO X including speednock locations?


String: 59 5/8
0-20 1/2, 23 3/4-25 1/4, 28 1/8-32 1/8, 20 1/2-0
NOCKS TOP/BOTTOM
[email protected] 7/8
[email protected] 7/8
[email protected] 15/16
[email protected] 1/16
[email protected] 7/8

Control: 38 1/4
0-10, 15 5/8-22 1/8, 5-0

Split Buss: 34 9/16
0-10, 18 1/4-22 1/2, 24 15/16-26 15/16


----------



## wisdoll22

Perry24 said:


> Which do you need?


T-18


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for the Mathews HTR


----------



## carstud

Looking for specs for 2022 Athens Vista 33. Thanks


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> T-18


Do you have the string and cable lengths? I am not 100% sure on these specs as I have a note that the serving lengths are different depending on which cam is on the bow. I have no idea why I wrote that though.


----------



## 138104

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for the Mathews HTR


String: 59 7/8
0-17.5, 22-24.5, 27.5-31.75, 17.5-0
Speed nock: [email protected] 1/8

Cable: 37 5/8
0-7, 13-21, 29-31, -open loop

These are modified serving lengths to remove excess serving


----------



## 138104

carstud said:


> Looking for specs for 2022 Athens Vista 33. Thanks


I’m pretty sure Athens will give you specs if you call them.


----------



## jpott62

Looking for serving layout for an Elite Basin. 
Thank you


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have speednock locations for a BEAR CRUZER G2? Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## 138104

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have speednock locations for a BEAR CRUZER G2? Much appreciated!!!!


The rubber thingy starts at 16”. I am not sure of the weight, but did read that someone used 4 red nocks instead.


----------



## Bigmf

Looking for string, serving and speed nock info for elite rezult 38 thankyou


----------



## alara325

ISO of 2022 Bear Alaskan specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a DARTON 3500 PRO MACH 1?
much appreciated!


----------



## Striksfromabove

Striksfromabove said:


> Anyone have specs for a DARTON 3500 PRO MACH 1?
> much appreciated!


Anyone!!! DARTON 3500????


----------



## CrustyMarine

alara325 said:


> ISO of 2022 Bear Alaskan specs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you contact bear they are usually pretty good about getting you the specs


----------



## CrustyMarine

Perry24 said:


>


Thank you sir, i totally missed this


----------



## CrustyMarine

Does anyone have serving specs for a Merlin xv#6 cam?


----------



## CrustyMarine

Anybody have specs for Mathews vertix


----------



## 138104

CrustyMarine said:


> Anybody have specs for Mathews vertix


String: 61 3/8”
0====25 ¼----28 ½====32 ¾----23====0 
Speed nocks (top and bottom): 3 at 18 ¾, 5 at 20 ⅜, 4 at 21 15/16 

Cable: 29 1/8”
0----5====16 ½ ----9====0 

Yokes: 12 1/2”
4 ½ served (centered)


----------



## Bigmf

Bigmf said:


> Looking for string, serving and speed nock info for elite rezult 38 thankyou


Any takers?, appreciated


----------



## 138104

Bigmf said:


> Any takers?, appreciated


They were posted already, but here you go.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a clearwater creek power mag. string is 53.5 and cables are 38


----------



## CrustyMarine

Perry24 said:


> String: 61 3/8”
> 0====25 ¼----28 ½====32 ¾----23====0
> Speed nocks (top and bottom): 3 at 18 ¾, 5 at 20 ⅜, 4 at 21 15/16
> 
> Cable: 29 1/8”
> 0----5====16 ½ ----9====0
> 
> Yokes: 12 1/2”
> 4 ½ served (centered)


You are awesome, thank you


----------



## Bigmf

Perry24 said:


> They were posted already, but here you go.


Ok many thanks,much appreciated, what was the post #


----------



## 138104

Bigmf said:


> Ok many thanks,much appreciated, what was the post #


Post# 1640


----------



## alara325

Elite Ritual 35 small base. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyMarine

alara325 said:


> Elite Ritual 35 small base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the difference in small base or normal, regular or whatever? What is small base?


----------



## alara325

CrustyMarine said:


> Whats the difference in small base or normal, regular or whatever? What is small base?


Shorter draw length range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Would anyone have specs on the Bear Resurgence LD? 

Lengths and serving locations if possible

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## 138104

Does anyone have the Athen Ridge 32 with VX cam specs?


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> Does anyone have the Athen Ridge 32 with VX cam specs?


In case anyone else needs them.
View attachment 7620335


----------



## DannyRO

Hello.

Need specs for a* Bear Whitetail Legend* with str. 89.75 and b.c. 32.25.

Thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

need specs for 1997 PSE Mach 8, 57 1/2" string, 41 BC


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need specs for 1997 PSE Mach 8, 57 1/2" string, 41 BC


anyone???


----------



## Striksfromabove

Anyone have specs for a BEAR CODE string length 98.5”?
and a HIGH COUNTRY SSR string length 85”.

also looking for specs on a BOWTECH FLATLINER string 55.75”.

Much appreciated!


----------



## roberto94

Perry24 said:


> Can't read the lengths. I can email if you can't find on Hoyt's website.


Can you send me that one please? [email protected]


----------



## Big_Country_51

Anyone have specs for 2017 Obsession Huracon? Much Appreciated!


----------



## AzureSkydiver

wisdoll22 said:


> anyone have good experience making recurve/longbow strings? interested in easy instructions for making them. I've made a few but I think I could do better with more detailed instructions. thank you in advance!!


I assume you've seen/read Viper1's:
Microsoft Word - STRING MAKING.doc (shootingthestickbow.com) 

The first 3 pages is for building a jig. The succeeding pages are for string building.


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Looking for serving specs for a Bear Tremor
String-97.69” BC-35.81” 
Looked on old thread couldn’t find it. 2015-2016


----------



## Big_Country_51

Big_Country_51 said:


> Anyone have specs for 2017 Obsession Huracon? Much Appreciated!


I ended up calling Obsession and they provided me the specs. Figured I’d post them in case anyone else happens to search for them.


----------



## Striksfromabove

Looking for specs for an ALPINE SILVERADO string 90”, buss 37”. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JesusFreak2227

Anyone have serving specs and speed nock locations for 2012 Hoyt Vector 35 #2 cam? I saw one that looked like it had serving measurements, but no speed nocks.

String-55 1/4”
BC-37”
CC-39 1/4”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugby

Would anyone have the specs for a Bear Redemption Eko? Much appreciated.


----------



## chris1171

hitman846 said:


> I'll keep the old thread available, this new one will help speed things up for you Guys.


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Rugby said:


> Would anyone have the specs for a Bear Redemption Eko? Much appreciated.


Bear Redemption EKO
String: 62.69” B-25.5/29.5-34.5/22.5-T
CC: 34.87” 10/17.5-24.5/5.5, 10/13-20.5/5.5
SN: [email protected], [email protected]
SN: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Rugby

CenterPunchArchery said:


> Bear Redemption EKO
> String: 62.69” B-25.5/29.5-34.5/22.5-T
> CC: 34.87” 10/17.5-24.5/5.5, 10/13-20.5/5.5
> SN: [email protected], [email protected]
> SN: [email protected], [email protected]


thanks a lot for taking the time to reply


----------



## Bigmf

_would anyone have string/serving specs for bear method 2013_


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

Bigmf said:


> _would anyone have string/serving specs for bear method 2013_


I have this for the Method.. 

Bear Method buss 34.4375 0==9---8==6.25-Y-0
Bear Method control 36.3125 0==5---10==0
Bear Method String 61.875 0==21.75---29.5==33.5-P--21.75==0


Tom


----------



## Bigmf

FlyingWatchmake said:


> I have this for the Method..
> 
> Bear Method buss 34.4375 0==9---8==6.25-Y-0
> Bear Method control 36.3125 0==5---10==0
> Bear Method String 61.875 0==21.75---29.5==33.5-P--21.75==0
> 
> 
> Tom


Thanks mate


----------



## Striksfromabove

Looking for specs for a CABELAS BOWTECH INSTINCT XCITE string 91 13/26”. Much thanks!


----------



## Bigmf

Striksfromabove said:


> Looking for specs for a CABELAS BOWTECH INSTINCT XCITE string 91 13/26”. Much thanks!


Hi all , im assuming these have been posted already, need to confirm string, serving and speed nock specs for mathews trx36, cheers


----------



## Bigmf

Striksfromabove said:


> Looking for specs for a CABELAS BOWTECH INSTINCT XCITE string 91 13/26”. Much thanks!


Apologies for attatching to your post, my mistake


----------



## 138104

Bigmf said:


> Hi all , im assuming these have been posted already, need to confirm string, serving and speed nock specs for mathews trx36, cheers


I believe this is what you need.


----------



## WALKER7036

Bigmf said:


> _would anyone have string/serving specs for bear method 2013_


Bear Method str.61 7/8 buss 33 9/16 c.cable 36 5/16

0...21.75......29.5---33.5.........21.75...0

0...5..........10...0

0...8.75..........6.25< yoke end


----------



## Bigmf

WALKER7036 said:


> Bear Method str.61 7/8 buss 33 9/16 c.cable 36 5/16
> 
> 0...21.75......29.5---33.5.........21.75...0
> 
> 0...5..........10...0
> 
> 0...8.75..........6.25< yoke end


Thankyou walker much appreciated


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys looking for Bear Refine specs thanks regards Brett


----------



## gobblemg

Looking for the serving specs for a Darton Tempest E 3D


----------



## FlyingWatchmake

gobblemg said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a Darton Tempest E 3D


Darton string specs are available on their website, you just have to pay for them… I think they’re about $50 per bow model

(I don’t have them, but just in case no one has measured a bow up)

T


----------



## gobblemg

Thanks


----------



## chanlo26

Looking for KINETIC Mirage string specs. Thanks


----------



## apexpredator347

Somebody have specs for a mathews trx 40 please ? 

Envoyé de mon H9436 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CoachErl

Mission Blaze specs anyone? All I see on here is a discussion on the lengths.


----------



## Pansch360

Hey all. Does anyone have specs for an obsession defcon m7z? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

Pansch360 said:


> Hey all. Does anyone have specs for an obsession defcon m7z? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obb DefCon M7Z

String 58 7/16
(top) 0---------20------------31.75---27.75------------25---23.5-------------20------------0 
Speed nocks- (4)@16, (4)@17.50, (4)@19- top & bottome

Cables 37 3/8
0-------------10---------------------5-----0


----------



## Billyquack

Anybody have the lengths and serving specs for Elite Envision ? Thanks !


----------



## CoachErl

Bowtech Carbon Zion???? search results ended with nothing....


----------



## 138104

CoachErl said:


> Bowtech Carbon Zion???? search results ended with nothing....


String 56.82
0-18.25, 21.5-24, 27-31.25, 18.5-0
5 speed nocks at 16.5

Cables 37.07
0-12.5, 7.25-0


----------



## 138104

Billyquack said:


> Anybody have the lengths and serving specs for Elite Envision ? Thanks !


Elite Envision
String: 57 3/4
0-19 3/8, 21 3/4-23 3/4, 27 1/4-31 1/4, 19 3/8-0

Cable: 35
0-10, 14 1/8-23 5/8, 6 1/2-0


----------



## Billyquack

PVBowstrings said:


> Elite Envision
> String: 57 3/4
> 0-19 3/8, 21 3/4-23 3/4, 27 1/4-31 1/4, 19 3/8-0
> 
> Cable: 35
> 0-10, 14 1/8-23 5/8, 6 1/2-0


Many thanks !


----------



## 138104

CoachErl said:


> Mission Blaze specs anyone? All I see on here is a discussion on the lengths.


Mission Blaze 
string:63 1/8 
0-20 3/4, 25 1/8-27 5/8, 30-34, 20 3/4-0

cables 30 3/8 
0-2, 9-0

yokes 12.0
4” serving centered


----------



## CoachErl

This is a long shot.....

Anyone have the Forge Ventilator? I've looked in a ton of different groups...


----------



## BARBWIRE

Mathews MXZ serving specs please


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys im chasing Elite verdict specs thanks regards Brett fittock BF custom bowstring Australia


----------



## CoachErl

Looking for the Xpedition Xcentric Pro 7

I'm not sure if it's the same as the other xcentrics...


----------



## fireunit29

Anyone know the thread number that has all the PSE specs from the factor, can’t seem to find it threw the search.


----------



## CoachErl

fireunit29 said:


> Anyone know the thread number that has all the PSE specs from the factor, can’t seem to find it threw the search.


see if this works






Box







pse-archery.app.box.com


----------



## Racinray

Can’t seem to find string specs for a Mission Riot.. If anyone has them I’d appreciate it. The search engine was driving me crazy ..thanks.


----------



## bfittock

Racinray said:


> Can’t seem to find string specs for a Mission Riot.. If anyone has them I’d appreciate it. The search engine was driving me crazy ..thanks.


Here you go hope this helps regards Brett BF custom bowstrings mission roit


----------



## Racinray

Thanks helping a young kid out. Ray


----------



## bfittock

Racinray said:


> Thanks helping a young kid out. Ray


Your welcome Ray


----------



## doulos

Mathews Yoke question
How many strands of 452x are you using?
what serving material?
thanks


----------



## bfittock

doulos said:


> Mathews Yoke question
> How many strands of 452x are you using?
> what serving material?
> thanks


20 strands 452x with 0.9 power grip or 0.7 halo will give you 3/32 serving size on Mathews yokes with flo colours or 20 strands of 452x with 0.14 halo for non flo colours work well for me cheers regards Brett fittock BF custom bowstring Australia


----------



## doulos

Thanks


----------



## doulos

Im still having a length problem with these Mathews yokes. Mathews spec for the V3X 33 is 12.75. I set my jig for 1/8 inch longer. I put in 8-10 twists in each loop end and its still over 12.75. It comes out just shy of 12 7/8 (what I set the jig at). Do you think it could be measuring too soon after stretching. I only let them relax about an half hour. I dont think thats it though.
Also how many twists are too many for these yokes?


----------



## 138104

doulos said:


> Im still having a length problem with these Mathews yokes. Mathews spec for the V3X 33 is 12.75. I set my jig for 1/8 inch longer. I put in 8-10 twists in each loop end and its still over 12.75. It comes out just shy of 12 7/8 (what I set the jig at). Do you think it could be measuring too soon after stretching. I only let them relax about an half hour. I dont think thats it though.
> Also how many twists are too many for these yokes?


I put 10-12 twists in. I set my jig 1/16” longer than finished and that works well for me. I build mine with 18 strands and use .014 halo.


----------



## doulos

Thanks
I have been experimenting. I think setting my posts like you do might work better.
I didnt want to have a over abundance of twists. I just got it to really close to length with 4 more twists (12 now) I was using 20 strands 452 and serving with .008 Spectra. The 2 videos I watched they were only putting about 6-8 twists. Also watched a guy in a shop use 8 twists.


----------



## 138104

Does anyone have the string stop serving location for the Ross Cardiac 31? String is 85 13/16 and BC is 32 7/16.


----------



## Rids

Looking for serving specs for a Bear Insurgent HC. String 60", BC 33 5/16", CC 35". Thanks!


----------



## bowguru.com

Looking for serving Specs. for Hoyt Carbon RX-5 Ultra. string only 61.30". Thank you!


----------



## bfittock

Rids said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Bear Insurgent HC. String 60", BC 33 5/16", CC 35". Thanks!


 Here you go hope this help regards Brett fittock BF custom bowstring Australia


----------



## bfittock

bowguru.com said:


> Looking for serving Specs. for Hoyt Carbon RX-5 Ultra. string only 61.30". Thank you!


 Hope this helps regards Brett


----------



## bowguru.com

bfittock said:


> Hope this helps regards Brett
> View attachment 7708459


 Awesome, Thank you very much!


----------



## freefall619

Been hunting the pages for the TRX 40 specs, would any of you happen to have them available to post? Thanks y’all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfittock

freefall619 said:


> Been hunting the pages for the TRX 40 specs, would any of you happen to have them available to post? Thanks y’all.
> 
> Here you go hope this helps regards Brett BF custom bowstrings Australia
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













freefall619 said:


> Been hunting the pages for the TRX 40 specs, would any of you happen to have them available to post? Thanks y’all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

bfittock said:


> View attachment 7709853


I appreciate it, thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonnierN

hey i am looking for string lengths for a Mathews V3 27 would anyong have them or a string chart for it


----------



## bfittock

LonnierN said:


> hey i am looking for string lengths for a Mathews V3 27 would anyong have them or a string chart for it


 Here you go hope this helps regards Brett BF custom bowstrings Australia


----------



## sluggun

Does anyone know where I can find the string and cable recipe for a Mathews trx 36.


----------



## LonnierN

bfittock said:


> Here you go hope this helps regards Brett BF custom bowstrings Australia
> View attachment 7711887


Thank you


----------



## LonnierN

would anyone have string measurements for a BowTech Stud


----------



## bfittock

LonnierN said:


> would anyone have string measurements for a BowTech Stud


Here you go hope this helps regards Brett BF custom bowstrings Australia










LonnierN said:


> would anyone have string measurements for a BowTech Stud


----------



## CrustyMarine

Looking for specs on hoyt turbohawk


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the true string lengths for the Prime Inline 5? I have read that the lengths Prime had listed were wrong g at one time. Are the ones listed now correct?


----------



## oldglory

Does anyone have the serving and speed nock locations for a carbon express intercept axon xbow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys Chasing specs for a Elite omnia thanks


----------



## PeterM

Has any got serving specs for old 06-07 Pearson generation 2 single cam please?


----------



## 138104

bfittock said:


> Hi guys Chasing specs for a Elite omnia thanks



View attachment 7732513


----------



## bfittock

Perry24 said:


> View attachment 7732513


Thanks Perry24 greatly appreciated regards Brett BF custom bowstrings Australia 🇦🇺 😊


----------



## oldglory

Would anyone have the barnett raptor pro str serving specs? Thanks


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Hoyt Freestyle with GTX #5 can please? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyMarine

Anyone have specs for browning mirage with double cams two split yoke cables?


----------



## 138104

oldglory said:


> Would anyone have the barnett raptor pro str serving specs? Thanks


String: 39.75”
13.5” end servings, 6” center serving

Cable: 20.5”
8.5” end serving, 4.75” yoke legs


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Hoyt Freestyle with GTX #5 can please?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## CAArcherHarris

Anyone try to serve the yoke loops that go around the cams on the V3X?


----------



## oldglory

Ventum 30 speed nock count. How may stacks on the top an bottom? Thanks


----------



## CrustyMarine

Has anyone gotten specs for the phase 4 yet?


----------



## fmlyarcher

CrustyMarine said:


> Has anyone gotten specs for the phase 4 yet?


I'd like to see this too...but assume it's identical to the V3X.


----------



## fmlyarcher

FullyTwisted said:


> V3x-33
> 
> 
> These were measured off the bow.
> String 64.5"--0...26.75...30.25-34.25...23 1/8...0 -- Cables 31 7/8" from cam end -- 9...13.25-26 7/8... other end unserved.-- Yokes 12 7/8"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any info on the speed nock locations?


----------



## 138104

CrustyMarine said:


> Has anyone gotten specs for the phase 4 yet?


They are the same as the V3X


----------



## 138104

fmlyarcher said:


> Any info on the speed nock locations?


String: 0=26.75, 30.25=34.25, 23.13=0
Speed nocks: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Cable: 0=9, 13.25=26.88, open end
Yoke: 4” centered


----------



## CrustyMarine

Looking for specs for a bear mauler single cam


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT

Anybody have Bowtech SS34 specs yet.


----------



## CrustyMarine

I have scoured the pits of all 117 pages and cant find specs for a pse carbon air stealth 35 does anyone have them? Last time i checked with PSE support i was told they dont give out that type of info anymore


----------



## CoachErl

CrustyMarine said:


> I have scoured the pits of all 117 pages and cant find specs for a pse carbon air stealth 35 does anyone have them? Last time i checked with PSE support i was told they dont give out that type of info anymore








Box







pse-archery.app.box.com





Check this link for all PSE specs


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Anybody have Bowtech SS34 specs yet.


This is what I have.
String: 65.88” 22.5/26.5-28.5/32-36/22.5 
SN: [email protected], 21.06
CC: 38.9”
8/15.5-24.5/7


----------



## WoolyWelsh

Perry24 said:


> These should be what you need.
> View attachment 7336299





Perry24 said:


> These should be what you need.
> View attachment 7336299


4 1 twists 
⬆.8 
and 

2 3 twists 
⬆.6

What do those comments mean?


----------



## chanlo26

Has anyone gotten specs for the Bowtech Reckoning 39 gen 2 ? thanks


----------



## 138104

WoolyWelsh said:


> 4 1 twists
> [emoji651].8
> and
> 
> 2 3 twists
> [emoji651].6
> 
> What do those comments mean?


Those are the number of twists needed. Just use your normal formulas and ignore that.


----------



## WoolyWelsh

Perry24 said:


> Those are the number of twists needed. Just use your normal formulas and ignore that.


I do not have a normal formula yet. What do the numbers *.8* and the *.6 *mean? They just sort of snuggled up next to the 41 and 23 with no explanation, not even a how-do-you-do


----------



## CrustyMarine

WoolyWelsh said:


> I do not have a normal formula yet. What do the numbers *.8* and the *.6 *mean? They just sort of snuggled up next to the 41 and 23 with no explanation, not even a how-do-you-do


The formula i use is finished string length x .75 thatll give you your number of twists give or take a few


----------



## WoolyWelsh

Thanks Crusty


----------



## 138104

WoolyWelsh said:


> I do not have a normal formula yet. What do the numbers *.8* and the *.6 *mean? They just sort of snuggled up next to the 41 and 23 with no explanation, not even a how-do-you-do


These are not my spec sheets, but they just took a twist rate of .75 times the length. For example, the cable is 31 7/16 times .75 equals 23.6 twists.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs for an oldie. Hoyt Rebel XT, string 57 cable 42 1/2


U find these??

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyMarine

Where can i order .007 halo? I order all my material from 60x custom strings and all they have is .014


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

CrustyMarine said:


> Where can i order .007 halo? I order all my material from 60x custom strings and all they have is .014


What color do you want? All I carry is white in bulk.


----------



## WoolyWelsh

CrustyMarine said:


> Where can i order .007 halo? I order all my material from 60x custom strings and all they have is .014


Lancaster shows different colours in stock.


----------



## WoolyWelsh

138104 said:


> These are not my spec sheets, but they just took a twist rate of .75 times the length. For example, the cable is 31 7/16 times .75 equals 23.6 twists.


 

Oh for Dog's sake! This is all new to me but it seems the .6 & .8 are just the tenths from the maths of multiplying the final string lengths times the twist rates. The scribbles original annotations threw me off.

Do string half-twists make a difference to final string length in these string building procedures? ( .6 *≈* .5 and .8 *≈* .5, so I'm calling the .6 & .8 half twists)


----------



## WALKER7036

WoolyWelsh said:


> Oh for Dog's sake! This is all new to me but it seems the .6 & .8 are just the tenths from the maths of multiplying the final string lengths times the twist rates. The scribbles original annotations threw me off.
> 
> Do string half-twists make a difference to final string length in these string building procedures? ( .6 *≈* .5 and .8 *≈* .5, so I'm calling the .6 & .8 half twists)


1/2 twist not really going to make a difference in finished length from the builders end, but once installed- as you get to fine tuning- yes, 1/2 twist can make a difference.


----------



## WoolyWelsh

Thanks for clarifying all this to a newb/geek .


----------



## gpscoqn

Anyone have the string specs for the 2023 Elite Era???


----------



## CenterPunchArchery

Looking for specs for the 2023 Elite Verdict.


----------



## bfittock

CenterPunchArchery said:


> Looking for specs for the 2023 Elite Verdict.





CenterPunchArchery said:


> Looking for specs for the 2023 Elite Verdict.


----------



## bfittock

Hope this help reBrett gards


----------



## PA10PT2022

gpscoqn said:


> Anyone have the string specs for the 2023 Elite Era???


----------



## smokin12ring

chanlo26 said:


> Has anyone gotten specs for the Bowtech Reckoning 39 gen 2 ? thanks


Here is what I measured taking the factory strings off.
I have both the 39 G2 and the 36 G2

Reckoning 39 G2
String length 64
Servicing 0-19.75……29.25-33.25….37-39….44.25-0
Cable length 44.3125
Serving 0-6.5…18-26.25….34.25-0

Reckoning 36 G2
String length 61
Serving 0-18…..28-32….35.375-37.375……43-0
Cable length 41.1875
Serving 0-6.375…..16.625-24.625……31.25-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpscoqn

PA10point

Thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!! for sharing Elite ERA specs!


----------



## PA10PT2022

gpscoqn said:


> PA10point
> 
> Thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!! for sharing Elite ERA specs!


You’re welcome! The Era is a great bow! I can’t wait to see how Elite builds off of that platform.


----------

